# Fight club pt2



## Brutus_G (Jul 5, 2007)

Ok I'm starting a new journal it's probably about time anyways. I'm doing a body part split 

mon-shoulders
tues-back
weds-chest speacially upper chest
Thurs-legs and arms
Fri-off
sat-repeat

abs done every other day same with cardio. Weights 177 going for 180 then I'll cut to 175 or maybe 170 ill see what i feel like doing when i get there. I felt i should change my journal since I'm much more mature and just as focused ever. Long term goals are to reach 210 at 5% get my shoulders ,traps, and arms proportional to the rest of me. Ill post up pics when i feel Ive made a significant enough of an improvement (usually every 5-10 pounds i gain or lose).


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 5, 2007)

goal-for myself
*get to 180
*get leaner
*get stronger
*improve Olympic lifts technique
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*shrink waist and expand rib cage

todays workout-

Chinups fat bar
20X3
20X3
20X3 pr up 1 rep
20X2 pr another set added

Pullovers plate arms straight
45X11 pr up 1 rep
45X12 pr up 2 reps
45X12

WG negative pullups fat bar
25X8 pr up 1 rep and 5 pounds i think
25X8 same as above
25X7 same as above

leg raises
X16 
X14
X14 
did these as 3/4 raises to keep strain on abs worked really well

stomach vaccums held in as long as possible
9 sets

no cardio today feeling good very focused and ready.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 5, 2007)

stomach vaccums held in as long as possible
9 sets


What does that do? I know it's an old school move but I thought that was more for working on your posing?

Congrats on the new journal. 
P.S. I hope you get laid soon! lol
Also,


----------



## Double D (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work on those pullups....they sound tough!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 5, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> stomach vaccums held in as long as possible
> 9 sets
> 
> 
> ...



Its supposed to help shrink your waist by making the muscle that pulls in your abs stronger.Thanks man me to lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work on those pullups....they sound tough!



Yeah i was kinda controlling the fall on the last 2 reps lol.


----------



## goob (Jul 5, 2007)

25 pullups??????  Good shit Brutus.

I've heard that those vaccums do make you slimmer:



> Out of BB.com:
> 
> A stronger Transversus Abdominus can create a stronger Valsalva Maneuver (the powerful exhale necessary to contract a muscle during an intense workload). This is one of the best exercises you can perform to shrink your waistline in a very short amount of time. Many can knock 2 to 4 inches off their midsection in as little as 3 weeks with this technique. Also, building this area of the abdominal muscle will help you gain more control over your "abs" and assist you better in explosive lifts. Stomach Vacuums take practice, but they are extremely effective.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 5, 2007)

goob said:


> 25 pullups??????  Good shit Brutus.
> 
> I've heard that those vaccums do make you slimmer:



Thxks man but i gotta be honest that was 25 pounds for negatives im no where near strong enough to do 25 rep pullups.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 5, 2007)

Been havin nausea this whole day think it might be due to high levels of growth hormone.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 6, 2007)

Found this on animal pak.

Self Help 101 

The doomsday clock is ticking for all of us on one level or another. At some point we all have to decide to be the windshield or the bug. It???s at that moment and in that decision that your true clock begins to tick. Will you putter away the hours and days half alive in some kind of haze? Or will you take control of your own existence? Will you do the things that are necessary to initiate the growth of your body and mind? Will you defy all the people in your world who try to hold you down? Maybe you would be better off with another pursuit. Maybe this shit is just too difficult. If anyone wants to bow out now we will understand. 

It???s easy for me to understand why people don???t want to bury themselves is pain and ceaseless challenges. It???s much more fun to shake your ass at the bar, isn???t it? Chasing ass and wearing your little brother???s shirt to show off your arms (which incidentally is what you train 3 times a week). I know, I know... I am a cruel motherfucker. Like the saying goes, ???You have to be cruel to be kind.??? I am not your friend. I am not here to pat you on the ass and say nice job when you fuck up. What I have to offer is the razor sharp sword that is the truth. It is not my truth. It is not your truth. It is the only truth. Cuz like it or not, there is only one truth, contrary to popular belief. What I have to offer is better than a friend. I can offer you the advice of a brother. Your brother is not going to sugar coat things for you... He is going to throw some reality at you, whether you???re ready or not. 

Check yourself. Check your level of commitment every day... If you don???t, you might lose your mental edge... Do that and your finished. You might as well go sell ice cream or some shit. The right to live this life we chose and to walk with pride can???t be taken lightly. They are fundamental elements necessary to sustain our ability to make war. If our effort is not sustainable, our goals become unrealistic and our sight becomes blurred. It can happen without us even knowing it. There are reasons that I am telling you these things, I want you to have longevity in this game. So many come and go without reaching the visualization they had for themselves at the start. 

You must avoid the pitfalls of those who fell by the wayside along, the same road you are on now. I will tell you that one of the most disturbing and distracting things you will face is life. We all know life is hard all over. That is not what I mean. I mean having relationships with "normal people". How many times have you felt like a stranger at your own dinner table? How many times have they looked at you like a lost cause. It???s hard for people to cope with and understand our lives and the way we live them. "But why?" Ever heard that one? ???Why do you want to look like that???? "Why do want to get all big and veiny?" Or "All you do is work out--you don???t even get paid for it". They just don???t get it and every time myou stop to address their assertions, you have allowed them to distract you.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 6, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get leaner
*get stronger
*improve Olympic lifts technique
*stay happy an positive
*never give up
*get laid


Todays workout- chest-

Wide grip bench
165X8 pr up 1 rep
165X6 pr up 1 rep
135X9 pr up 1 rep

Incline bench medium grip
135X5 pr
135X4
135X4
135X4

incline DB flys
30X12 pr up 5 pounds i think
30x10 +2 left side
30x10 +2 left side

leg raises 3/4 reps
X21 pr
X18 pr
X16 pr


3 mile run moderately tough walked 1. I think I'm starting to get the look that says i actually lift weights lol sounds pathetic huh? Stats and stuff will be up Sunday cant wait to get to 180 then to cut!


----------



## Double D (Jul 6, 2007)

Awesome pr's!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Awesome pr's!



Thxks brother D!


----------



## Double D (Jul 6, 2007)

Who is in your avatar? New girlfriend?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Who is in your avatar? New girlfriend?



Pretty sure shes a playboy playmate.


----------



## goob (Jul 7, 2007)

Damn nice benching Brutus.  Are those leg raises when you lay on your back and lift your legs a few inches off the ground???


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 7, 2007)

goob said:


> Damn nice benching Brutus.  Are those leg raises when you lay on your back and lift your legs a few inches off the ground???



Thxks G. The leg raises are when i hang from a pole and touch my knees to my chest.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm glad to see you are as focused as ever. If your dedication is strong, your body will be, also. Nice workouts there. Your pulling power is climbing up there. 

I think pulling is so much more important than pressing. Almost everybody has a good enough chest, but it is a great back that gets people's attention when you have your shirt off at the beach.


----------



## goob (Jul 7, 2007)

In that case, good job.  I sometimes do hanging "L"'s, when you hang from a pole and hold your legs out in front (so you make a "L" shape) for 30 seconds or so.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I'm glad to see you are as focused as ever. If your dedication is strong, your body will be, also. Nice workouts there. Your pulling power is climbing up there.
> 
> I think pulling is so much more important than pressing. Almost everybody has a good enough chest, but it is a great back that gets people's attention when you have your shirt off at the beach.



I think its honestly because i enjoy it so much its an addiction thnks kelju. I think pulling is my strong point except on inverted rows and i also think my back is my best body part besides maybe chest i got some pics ill be posting soon.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 7, 2007)

goob said:


> In that case, good job.  I sometimes do hanging "L"'s, when you hang from a pole and hold your legs out in front (so you make a "L" shape) for 30 seconds or so.



Ill try those Goob next workout.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 7, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get leaner
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*never give up
*improve olympic lifts technique
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*shrink waist and expand rib cage


todays workout- legs and arms

stiff legged deadlifts
215X5 pr up 5 pounds
215X5
215X5

hack squats close stance
65X8 pr
65X8
65X10

Hammer curls
30X12 pr
30X12
30X11

stomach vaccums
10 sets hard shit!


No cardio today lost weight some how maybe has something to do with me taking 4 shits a day lol. Aerobic capacity still sucks lol.


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2007)

good job


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> good job



Thxks fuski.


Weights 178 finally lol


----------



## KelJu (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice workout. Where those hammer curls with dumbbells or a machine?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice w/outs, nice new digs, and very nice article you posted.  Well done all around!


----------



## goob (Jul 8, 2007)

Good stuff Brutus. I find it's hard to keep good form at Hack squats. Good job on the deadlifts and PR's.

You should maybe try HIIT once a week, that kicks ass for upping you're aerobic capacity.

BTW, laughing at the sign off- "might be something to do with taking 4 shits..."


----------



## goob (Jul 8, 2007)

Forgot to ask....How's the test booster stack working for you?

Still feeling great?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 8, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Nice workout. Where those hammer curls with dumbbells or a machine?



I do em with DB and thks man!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 8, 2007)

goob said:


> Good stuff Brutus. I find it's hard to keep good form at Hack squats. Good job on the deadlifts and PR's.
> 
> You should maybe try HIIT once a week, that kicks ass for upping you're aerobic capacity.
> 
> BTW, laughing at the sign off- "might be something to do with taking 4 shits..."



LOL yeah i was fatigued and didnt.....ok i knew better. Ive done hiit before and i hated that shit i do some sprints and such when running or cycling but not hiit. My aerobic capacity sucks now but before i took the test booster it was excellent so i figure it will come back when i come off.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 8, 2007)

goob said:


> Forgot to ask....How's the test booster stack working for you?
> 
> Still feeling great?



Yeah my feeling of well being is high i also feel slightly more aggressive just a bit more which makes me think the whole roid rage stuff is bullshit. I'm stronger and can handle volume well with less off time so i thinks its helping with that. I lost some body fat and gained muscle plus i finally semi look like a lift lol. On a side note i have more body hair and can actually grow some facial hair i know at 18 thats pretty bad but i did starve myself for almost 2 years when i was a teen so i think the test booster is helping me mature more. Oh i sweat more to lol.


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

You hit more pr's than Bonds does homers!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> You hit more pr's than Bonds does homers!



LOL thxks D i like that comparison.


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

I tried......


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 9, 2007)

Gonna man up today and tomorrow and not touch the weights....fuck its hard


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2007)

Good progression Brother Brutus, keep it up!!! Hope you had a Great 4th my Friend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 9, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Good progression Brother Brutus, keep it up!!! Hope you had a Great 4th my Friend!!!



Thxks brother Archie and i hope you had a good one to! I went to New york it was great!


----------



## katt (Jul 9, 2007)

commenting on a previous post of yours, I think the whole "roid rage" thing is bullshit also...  But maybe if people are a bit mental, it pushes them over the edge.

My husband is a "little" more edgy.. just a little, and he sweats alot too! haha


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 10, 2007)

katt said:


> commenting on a previous post of yours, I think the whole "roid rage" thing is bullshit also...  But maybe if people are a bit mental, it pushes them over the edge.
> 
> My husband is a "little" more edgy.. just a little, and he sweats alot too! haha



That seems like the general consensus of juicers all scare tactics. Cant wait till i can use the real stuff.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 10, 2007)

Did a 4 mile balls out run. Pics up of me at 178 I'm gonna cut 5 pounds and see were I'm gonna go from there. Any feedback good or bad is appreciated


----------



## goob (Jul 10, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> That seems like the general consensus of juicers all scare tactics. Cant wait till i can use the real stuff.


 
Funnily enough, i don't think i'll ever juice, but the fact that people doing cycles feel fucking amazing would sell it to me more than potential results...


----------



## katt (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks like your progressing very nicely!


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2007)

I find it nice not to have to go workout. But I do find it hard to not reach for a cold one once the time comes to sit on my arse.


----------



## goob (Jul 10, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Did a 4 mile balls out run. Pics up of me at 178 I'm gonna cut 5 pounds and see were I'm gonna go from there. Any feedback good or bad is appreciated


 
Lookin good Brutus.  Got a good shape to you.  

Good work on the run.  4 mles is'nt easy to do epecially at 'balls out' high tempo.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Funnily enough, i don't think i'll ever juice, but the fact that people doing cycles feel fucking amazing would sell it to me more than potential results...



I really want it for the staying lean and able to workout harder factors but thats cool man the feeling amazing factor is nice to!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 10, 2007)

katt said:


> Looks like your progressing very nicely!



Thnk you alot! Hit me with something negative to from a ladys perspective.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> I find it nice not to have to go workout. But I do find it hard to not reach for a cold one once the time comes to sit on my arse.



Oh i had a nice cold protein shake lol!....it was chocolate milk


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Lookin good Brutus.  Got a good shape to you.
> 
> Good work on the run.  4 mles is'nt easy to do epecially at 'balls out' high tempo.



Thxks brother Goob! Negative comments anything.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2007)

I hate running, if I'm running its for a good reason, LOL!!! Best Wishes Brother Brutus!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 12, 2007)

LOL you lazy bum! JP archie. Thxks and best wishes to you also.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 12, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 170
*get leaner
*get a 31 waist (good for me) current is 32.5
*get stronger
*improve olympic lifts technique
*never give up
*get laid
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort!

yesterdays workout- shoulders/traps gonna start doing cleans again next week and see how my spine likes it. Also note im really upping the volume on the shoulders and upper chest and lessening it on the rest of my body.

upright rows
105X8 pr
105X8
105X8
105X8

OHP seated
85X11 
65X7  dropset
45X12 dropset

Shoulder raises done in a super set

Laterals
10X12 pr
10x14
10X12 + negatives

front raises
15X11 pr
15X7
15X7

Bent over flys
15X12 
15X10
15X7

well im not sore at all in my shoulders just barely in the traps and very heavy in my upper spinal erectors....wtf 


todays workout- back
chinup s on fat bar
20X4 pr up 1 rep
20X2...
10X1...... dropping this rep range going to do high rep wg chins

T bar rows
125X5 
125X6 pr
125X6
125X6 liked these gonna keep em since i feel they hit my traps good.

Inverted hanging rows pronated no way to explain these i just hung from a  power rack and did inverted rows.
X8 pr
X7
X8
X7

stomach vaccums
11 sets held as long as possible

Ran 4 miles ball out! Well im gonna start doing negatives gotta get my shoulders sore seems impossible!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 13, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get leaner
*get to 170
*get stronger
*improve olympic lifts technique
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*gain more muscle on shoulders/traps and arms
*shrink waist


todays workout-chest-

WG dips
X11 pr up 2 reps
X9 up 1 rep
X7 up 1 rep

Incline bench WG
135X7 pr up 2 reps
135X5 pr up 1rep
135X5 up 1 rep
135X5 up  1 rep

Incline DB flys
30X12 +2 left
30X12 +2 left pr up 1 rep
30X12 +2 left pr up 1 rep

Floor leg raises
X25 pr
X22 pr
X21

really trying to hit my upper chest and work my abs i think having a thicker upper chest, shoulders, traps, and arms will pound for pound make me look bigger and better.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 13, 2007)

gj Brutus it looks like everything is going up and up 

What's the split you are doing?


----------



## goob (Jul 14, 2007)

Good work Brutus. WG incline bench = beasting.


----------



## katt (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice!  We are trying to hit our upper chest first also..


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2007)

Excellent w/o's Brother Brutus!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 14, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> gj Brutus it looks like everything is going up and up
> 
> What's the split you are doing?



Ha lol usually.

day1-shoulders/traps
day2-back
day3-chest mainly upper
day4-off or work day depending on how i feel
day5-legs and arms
day6-off
day7-repeat

abs done every other day or if i feel it. Cardio is done every other day.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 14, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice!  We are trying to hit our upper chest first also..



Oh yeah? I really feel most ppl don't give it enough attention i mean i guess it does depend on what your competing in and so on and thxks katt.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 14, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's Brother Brutus!!!



Thxks man am i catching up yet?


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2007)

gj

you are trying to put more muscle on your traps/shoulders? how often do you overhead press?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> gj
> 
> you are trying to put more muscle on your traps/shoulders? how often do you overhead press?



Yeah if nothing else i wanna gain more shoulder and trap mass. Almost every shoulder day is got some OHP and uprights rows gonna do cleans again took em out since my spine was acting up. Once every 6 days


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Yeah if nothing else i wanna gain more shoulder and trap mass. Almost every shoulder day is got some OHP and uprights rows gonna do cleans again took em out since my spine was acting up. Once every 6 days



Try out the Hise Shrug.  It's has a small ROM, but allows for a crapload of weight.  And try DB shrugs.  They're pretty much the opposite. They use a relatively low weight, but have great ROM.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 15, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>



llol


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Try out the Hise Shrug.  It's has a small ROM, but allows for a crapload of weight.  And try DB shrugs.  They're pretty much the opposite. They use a relatively low weight, but have great ROM.



Ill give them a shot.


----------



## goob (Jul 15, 2007)

Hise's rock.  You'll get the funny "numb shoulders" feeling after your first set at a kick ass weight.  It's  a wierd feeling.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 15, 2007)

goob said:


> Hise's rock.  You'll get the funny "numb shoulders" feeling after your first set at a kick ass weight.  It's  a wierd feeling.



OK def gonna try em. I just have to get sore shoulders and traps which is almost impossible for me im gonna add alot negatives. Also spine still hurting gonna slowly add load in the form of OHP presses and shrugs then ill go back to deadlifts.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 15, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get leaner
*get bigger shoulders and traps
*get to 175
*Never give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*get stronger
*shrink waist
*improve olympic lifts technique


todays workout- legs and arms

Snatch grip deadlifts
205X1 ouch spine didnt like that.

1 leg hack squats
X3 pr hard
X8 all negatives pr
X8
X7

CG BB curls
65X8 pr up 1
65X9 pr up 2
65X8 pr up 1

Hammer DB curls
35X5
35X7
35X7

Kinda sad about my spine i dont want to never be able to deadlift again heres my plan im gonna slowly add weight on it and let it adjust and heal also ill be doing reverse hypers every back day to work my spinal erectors and help my spine heal. Its a good thing my back doesnt need much stimulus to grow lol id be screwed.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 15, 2007)

Here are my mesuraments and progress so far.

weight-177.6 *after*
BF-13.5% think its accurate?
shoulders-49.25          all this is inches
chest-41.75
thigh-22.5
waist-32.5
calf-14.5
arm-11.75
neck-14 and 3 notchs

weight-175 so 3.5 pounds lighter!* before*
bf-15%
shoulders-48.4
chest-41
thigh-22.5
waist-32.5
calf-14.25
arm-11.6


----------



## fufu (Jul 15, 2007)

What is wrong with your spine? Where exactly does it hurt and what triggers it? What kind of pain is it? Does it linger?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> What is wrong with your spine? Where exactly does it hurt and what triggers it? What kind of pain is it? Does it linger?



Bending over hurts, pressure on it hurts, pushing on it doesnt hurt. I get pain when i lay down on my back then it goes away and feels amazing. The pain doesnt seem to linger It usually goes away fast. Id say its sharp kinda shocking pain. It hurts in the lower back region and in the upper middle back. Running doesnt cause any issues nor does any other lift i do besides squats and deadlifts.


----------



## fufu (Jul 15, 2007)

Did it come about all of the sudden or progressively?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> Did it come about all of the sudden or progressively?



Id say suddenly noticed it when i caught the bar on hang cleans and today i just couldnt deadlift.


----------



## fufu (Jul 15, 2007)

Maybe you compressed a disc? Ever consider getting assessed by a sports doctor?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> Maybe you compressed a disc? Ever consider getting assessed by a sports doctor?



I hope not. Yeah im dreading it i guess im being hard headed like most iron lifters you think it will cost alot?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh yeah i kayaked for 2 and a half hours Saturday and ran 3 miles and walked 1 on Sunday.


----------



## goob (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice work Brutus.  Onle legged hack squats have evil written all over them.  Sound very hard.   

BTW, I'd maybe ive Hise's a miss for now if your back is sore, they won't help, especially with a larger weight resting on your shoulders


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2007)

Good lookin progression BRother Brutus!!! Hope all is well w/your back my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2007)

Dont want to bench more than me anymore huh?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice work Brutus.  Onle legged hack squats have evil written all over them.  Sound very hard.
> 
> BTW, I'd maybe ive Hise's a miss for now if your back is sore, they won't help, especially with a larger weight resting on your shoulders



Im sorta sore in my legs but not enough gotta do some more next time lol. Im gonna slowly add weight to my spine.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 17, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin progression BRother Brutus!!! Hope all is well w/your back my Friend!!!



Thxks man i think my backs getting better.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Dont want to bench more than me anymore huh?



I do just Ive set it back and set goals more body image orientated.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 17, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 175
*get to 10% bf
*get stronger
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*get alid
*never give up
*improve olympic lifts technique
*stay happy and positive
*gain alot in the shoulders and traps
*shrink waist

yesterdays workout- shoulders-

Push press let down slowly(basically OHP negatives)
115X8 
115X8
115X7
115X7

Hise shrugs started light
115X16
115X21 pr never done em before so lol
supersetted with
DB shrugs
35X21
35X21

Laterals
10X13 +6 negatives pr i guess
10X12 +6 neg
10X11 +8 negatives
supersetted
Front raises
15X7
15X6
15X6


Ok well this was yesterday and I'm not even really sore..... very barely in my shoulders and traps. ANY IDEAS PLZ. The burn on the supersets were unbelievable it was like freaking fire. Spines getting better maybe its just a fluke kinda thing oh well gotta be positive.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 17, 2007)

I know what ill do i can get shoulder implants


----------



## katt (Jul 17, 2007)

How did those Hise shrugs feel?  I've never done those either.


----------



## goob (Jul 17, 2007)

Don't beat yourself up man.  If you feel up to it, load the Hise's right up - I load them about 40% more than I can squat.  I also do high reps (12 etc) with them.  That hits the back and traps majorly.  Be careful though, i've come real close to falling over,AND injuring myself.

AS for the shoulders, try these

*Cuban Press* 
*Exercise Data*
*M*ain Muscle Worked: Shoulders
*O*ther Muscles Worked: Middle Back
*E*quipment: Dumbbell
*M*echanics Type: Compound 





*Video Guide*: Windows Media - MPEG - Video iPod​*Tips:* From a seated or standing position, hold dumbbells in each hand with your shoulders rotated forward. Commence lift by rotating the shoulders back and pinching the rear delts. Lift weight up such that the shoulder to elbow joint is parallel to the ground and the elbow to wrist is perpendicular.

And these (with a DB) - did these the other day - form is hard - but a kick ass exersice.

*Bent Press* 
*Exercise Data*
*M*ain Muscle Worked: Shoulders
*O*ther Muscles Worked: Triceps, Lower Back, Quadriceps, Hamstrings, Glutes
*E*quipment: Barbell
*M*echanics Type: Compound 





*Video Guide*: Windows Media - MPEG - Video iPod​
*Tips:* The bent press is one of the great classic lifts made famous by iron legend Eugene Sandow. It can be performed with either a barbell, dumbbell or kettlebell. Each implement offers its own particular "feel" (read punishment). To perform the bent press, you lift the weight with one hand over your head by slowly "corkscrewing" yourself underneath. It's extremely draining and the lifter needs to really concentrate when performing the movement. In the setup of the lift, position the feet roughly 18 inches apart with the foot on the side that you're holding the weight turned in slightly and the opposite foot turned approximately 90 degree to the side. As the lift begins, the weight is held in such a fashion that it's directly under the hip and you basically turn into it and lower yourself under the bar. As you continue to corkscrew under the bar, your off-side knee bends forward and the opposite knee approaches the ground which assists in stabilizing the balance of the bar. With the arm completely extended, you simply drive off the hip and extend upward. Maintain eye contact with the weight throughout the lift.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 17, 2007)

katt said:


> How did those Hise shrugs feel?  I've never done those either.



Its like deadlifts ripping skin off your shins except its your neck lol and your shoulders hurt, im just playin ...sorta. I liked em the ROM is like 2-3 inchs so when my spine gets better ill up that weight to 250 or so.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok ill give em a try Goob thxks bro. Maybe ill try some DB negatives for 10 reps im just gotta beat the shit outta my shoulders i guess strong tissue.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 17, 2007)

How's the injury? 
You could always give handstand pushups a shot.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 17, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> How's the injury?
> You could always give handstand pushups a shot.



Getting better i actually read in the Tai chi book that when you first learn it your back may hurt since your spine is realigning itself. I cant really do a full rep and come back up i would like to try em when i get stronger.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 17, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

How are the muscle splits coming along? Your weights you are using looks really good!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> How are the muscle splits coming along? Your weights you are using looks really good!



Good my arms are up 3/4 an inch! lol good for me. Yeah i feel great on it i just wish i hadn't been so high and mighty over how its not functional and stuff and tried it sooner.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> YouTube Video



Im sry BB i cant see it


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice work....its always nice to get those bigger!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 18, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get leaner
*get to 175
*get stronger
*improve olympic lifts technique
*get laid
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*bench more than D 
*give my workouts a 100% effort




todays workout- back-

WG pullups
5X4
5X4 pr up 2.5 pounds
5X3
5X3

Medium grip pronated body rows bar must touch chest
X8
X10
X10
X10
X8 
Pr on almost every one

Pullovers
45X13 pr 
45X13
right arm only
20X8 pr
20X10 pr

stomach vaccums
X30 secs
X30 secs
X30secs
X30 secs pr


Decent workout wanted to do my pullup negatives but if i do that it will take away from my shoulders and biceps which need the most work so oh well.


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice workout.....I see some pr's even though your doing the split!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout.....I see some pr's even though your doing the split!




Yeah strength gains are about the same as when i was doing westside weird huh?


----------



## Double D (Jul 19, 2007)

It is wierd. I dont have near the same success with bodyparts whenever it comes to strength.


----------



## goob (Jul 20, 2007)

PR-tastic workout Brutus.....or are you really fufu in disguise?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 20, 2007)

goob said:


> PR-tastic workout Brutus.....or are you really fufu in disguise?



No lol he's a fudge packer im of course refering to the ice cream pops.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 20, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get leaner
*get to 175
*get stronger
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*improve olympic lifts technique
*Bench more than D


todays workout- legs and arms
1 leg hack squat negatives
5X9 pr up 1 rep and 5 pounds
5X9
5X9
5X7

Wide grip BB curls
75X6 pr
75X4
75X3

Preacher DB curls
20X7 pr
20X7
20X7

hang cleans light as hell
75X3 to light
95X3 really light
95X3
95X3 spine seemed fine gonna up it slowly



This really wasn't that good of a workout for me I'm gonna take 5 days off from now i think i need it and my idea of intentionally over training seems to be working we'll see. I dint think I'm getting leaner despite eating a 600 calorie deficit and i haven't lost any frickin weight!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2007)

Maybe you havn't lost any weight because your body is in a overtrained state, so it's hoarding onto the weight to attempt to repair itself!!! Maybe this week when you take off it will have a compound effect!!! Just my 2 cents!!!

Enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 21, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Maybe you havn't lost any weight because your body is in a overtrained state, so it's hoarding onto the weight to attempt to repair itself!!! Maybe this week when you take off it will have a compound effect!!! Just my 2 cents!!!
> 
> Enjoy the weekend!!!



I hope your right archie. Ill be measuring my bf% tomorrow so we'll see.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 21, 2007)

just discovered firestarter think im gonna cum my pants lol.


----------



## goob (Jul 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> just discovered firestarter think im gonna cum my pants lol.


 
THe Prodigy song???  - good to work out too.





YouTube Video











Nice BB curls BTW.  How does the overtraining feel Brutus?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 22, 2007)

goob said:


> THe Prodigy song???  - good to work out too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not bad some tendon pain, feeling tired, and some lifts coming to a slow down. When bulking i lose my appetite. Yeah love that song! Thxks GOOB


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 22, 2007)

Weights 178.4 and bf%=12.5 so ill post up some pics soon.


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice....good weight with that bf! You are my hero B!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2007)

Good progression Brother Brutus!!! i like Firestarter by Gene Simmons!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice....good weight with that bf! You are my hero B!



Thxks D Ill catch up to you someday then we can go hit up some weights.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 24, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Good progression Brother Brutus!!! i like Firestarter by Gene Simmons!!!



Thxks A lol


----------



## goob (Jul 25, 2007)

Brutus, I don't think you're test booster is effecting your cardio like you said before.  I've started taking one and if anything, it's kicked it up a good bit.  Actually improved endurance.

Reckon, you might have to hit the old HIIT to improve VO2, that will get your cardio back on track, - if youre worried about it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 25, 2007)

goob said:


> Brutus, I don't think you're test booster is effecting your cardio like you said before.  I've started taking one and if anything, it's kicked it up a good bit.  Actually improved endurance.
> 
> Reckon, you might have to hit the old HIIT to improve VO2, that will get your cardio back on track, - if youre worried about it.



Im def gonna try it i think youve convinced me.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2007)

You can do it!!!


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

12.5?  That's pretty damn good!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 26, 2007)

Archangel said:


> You can do it!!!



I know just been kinda worried about my left hamstring gives me some pain  when i run don't wanna tear it sprinting so i just bike it with is mostly quads for me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 26, 2007)

katt said:


> 12.5?  That's pretty damn good!



Its ok my goal is something like 8% i think id be that at 170. weight today was 176.6 so you were right Archie and thank god!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh btw the first 3 pics up are me at 12.5 the previous 3 are 13.5.


Ok i finally finished my 5 day lay off and I'm like a crack addict going thru withdrawal lol. Here's the plan low carb 60g or less per day 25-30 of those grams are fiber from flaxseed so the rest is protein shake and veggies. No fruit till i get to 10%  once i start to feel bad ill add in carb days. taking 22g of fish oil a day spread out between 6 meals. Going back to tribex blue to give the animal stak a break(both test boosters). Taking DIM as a anti estrogen at 400mg a day. Going to do only hiit 3 times a week no more steady state cardio since i feel its only effective in the short term. Days on which ill do it are tues fri and sun. Still practicing tai chi almost every day and it really seems to help. Gonna aim to lose 1 pound per week.


----------



## goob (Jul 27, 2007)

Good shit on the HIIT.  Once you get into it you_ might_ even start to like it.

....Of course it helps if you're a sadist like me.

12.5 is pretty damn good.  Not much further to Fight Club....


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2007)

Awesome, I knew you could!!! Enjoy the weeken my Friend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 27, 2007)

goob said:


> Good shit on the HIIT.  Once you get into it you_ might_ even start to like it.
> 
> ....Of course it helps if you're a sadist like me.
> 
> 12.5 is pretty damn good.  Not much further to Fight Club....



I suspect im more of a hiit kinda guy anyway i have ADD so . I dont think ill be fight club till im 6% even then ill need to be 190-200 to look like Pitt since im working my legs and back.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 27, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Awesome, I knew you could!!! Enjoy the weeken my Friend!!!



You to buddy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 27, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 172
*get to 8% bf
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*get stronger
*improve olympic lifts tech 
*get shoulders, traps,and arms much bigger
*Shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D

Yesterdays workout-shoulders
DB OHP seated
40X9 
40X9
40X8

Push press controlled negative
125X8 pr up 10 pounds in 1 week
125X8
125X7

BB cuban press
20X21 pr
20X21
20X21 
did high reps cause it felt right

Scott press 
15X14 pr hard
15X14
15X16 hmmm lol

2 hours later

Hiit on cycle just went all out till i couldnt keep the pace up
X1
X1
X1
X1
X1

then right after

BW squats
X21
X21
X21 fuck me 

then push ups
X14 pathetic for me but so tired
X14
X16

1 minute rest then repeat i almost died....Ill be doing it again tomorrow lol. Quads sore as hell for some reason circuit training really makes mine grow.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 27, 2007)

Todays workout- back with focus on traps

Pullups with lean away negative much harder than normal
X3 pr
X2
X2

inverted pronated rows
X12 pr up 1 rep on each set
X11
X10
X10

Lying face down arm raises
20X9 pr up 2 reps i think
20X8
20X9 pr up 3

Negative lean away pullups
X7 pr
X6

Stomach vaccums
40secs for 4 sets

tough but fast took me about 30 minutes really trying to hit my traps hard.


----------



## goob (Jul 28, 2007)

Nice workouts Brutus.  Cuban presses sound fun. What are scott presses?

I see you went balls out on the cycle for HIIT.  Good stuff.   I find sprinting the most effective.  A good one in the gym is to do the treadmill for 15 mins, with 1min at 11kph, one at 17 kph. Repeat until totally fucked.  Works a treat.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 28, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice workouts Brutus.  Cuban presses sound fun. What are scott presses?
> 
> I see you went balls out on the cycle for HIIT.  Good stuff.   I find sprinting the most effective.  A good one in the gym is to do the treadmill for 15 mins, with 1min at 11kph, one at 17 kph. Repeat until totally fucked.  Works a treat.



Thxks bro. I want to try it running but im worried about my left hammy so ill keep with cycleing till it feels better.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2007)

gj gj


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 28, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2007)

holy smokes!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> gj gj



Thxks man spines getting better to!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 29, 2007)

Ok yesterday did 6 sets of all out cycle sprints with maybe 20-30secs rest between em.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 29, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> YouTube Video



Sry bb but something about quick time i cant see it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 29, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 170
*get to 8%bf
*get stronger
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*Bench more than D
*improve olympic lifts technique


todays workout- chest

WG dips
10X6 pr up 1 rep on each set
10X5
10X5

WG incline benh
125X9 pr
125X7
125X7
125X7

Incline DB flys
35X11 +2 on left
35X11 +2 on left
35X11 +2 on left

stomach vaccums
45X 4 sets pr up 5 secs


Some good Prs and i feel like I'm getting some decent strength increases despite my lower calories. Body fat is 11.5% today and weights 176.6 i think ill be at or close to 8% at 170. BTW i took about 40 minutes on this workout.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 30, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8%bf
*get to 170
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*impriove olympic lifts technique gonna do some cleans in 2 days
*get stronger
*bench more than D

todays workout- legs and arms

!1 leg hacksquats
5X12 pr up 3 reps
5X12 pr up 3 reps
5X10 pr up 1 rep
5X9 pr up 1 rep
gonna hurt tomorrow 


WG BB curls
75X7 pr up 1 rep on first 2 sets
75X5
75X5 pr up 2 reps

Donkey calf raises
142X21 
142X21
142X21 + 2 1 leg at a time negatives

Preacher DB curls
20X10 pr
20X10
20X10

Took maybe 30 minutes i went in and got out very pleased with this workout hoping like a crazy man ill be sore in my thighs tomorrow! I think the hack squats really have brought out my vastus medialis and laterals.


----------



## katt (Jul 30, 2007)

how's your goal of getting laid goin' for ya??


----------



## goob (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice!  Great BB curls.  I totally neglect my biceps - something I should do something about, seeing that they are used for a LOT.

Bike HIIT sounds harsh - how are you feeling afterwards?


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2007)

1 leg hacksquats...cool.


----------



## goob (Jul 30, 2007)

fufu said:


> 1 leg hacksquats...cool.


 

....and fucking hard by the sound of them....


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 1, 2007)

katt said:


> how's your goal of getting laid goin' for ya??



Not to well broke up with my GF like a month ago, the good news is ill be in college in a month!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 1, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice!  Great BB curls.  I totally neglect my biceps - something I should do something about, seeing that they are used for a LOT.
> 
> Bike HIIT sounds harsh - how are you feeling afterwards?



Well I think its important to make the tendon strong if nothing else. Im mainly doing em for bigger arms i used to be one of those guys who say your bicpes get enough work from chins rows and so on....wrong! They're finally 12 inch's unflexed and unpumped!

Legs so pumped it would feel amazing if i wasn't intentionally trying to get  sick. Usually my thighs are extremely sore after.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> 1 leg hacksquats...cool.



Yeah i like em alot since i dont have to load up my spine and i get a great workout without working my ass to much. I forgot to add that they were negatives still they are PRs! I get 2 feet away from a slippery surface like a power rack and lean back and then squat down on one leg.


----------



## Double D (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry I havent been around much, I have been spending a ton of time on the site I mod at....so come on back there when you get a chance. 

Workouts are still looking good like normal.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Sorry I havent been around much, I have been spending a ton of time on the site I mod at....so come on back there when you get a chance.
> 
> Workouts are still looking good like normal.



Thxks man and ill make sure i log on more often i just assumed you busy with games and werent online from now on ill check .


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 1, 2007)

Great lookin w/o's Brother Brutus!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 1, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Great lookin w/o's Brother Brutus!!!



Thxk you man you get better now and take some time off man.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 1, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8%bf
*get to 170
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*impriove olympic lifts technique gonna do some cleans in 2 days
*get stronger
*bench more than D

yesterdays workout- shoulders traps

push press
125X10 pr
125X9 pr
125X8 pr

DB OHP 
40X7
40X7
40X6 kinda bad for me
supersetted with
scott press
15X15 pr
15X14
15X13

2min break then repeat

hang clean tech work no spine pain!
125X3
125X3
125X3

Decent workout i cut my cals so I'm eating about 2620 cals right now. If anyones curious heres the break down 294G prot 80G carbs(more like 20 but i count fiber) 129G fats. Also im taking 21g of fish oil a day. My weights stuck at 176.4 so i had to lower some cals. No fruit or peanut butter allowed ether (oh well ill be a man about it).


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 1, 2007)

Hiit workout-

cycle all out till cant keep it up then maybe a 30sec break
7 sets of this dam crazy thigh pump!


then later today 35 minutes of cutting grass not exactly cardio but i do push it myself and i got hills.


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

Any time your cutting cals,, you're going to feel it in some way or another.. don't sweat it -


----------



## DOMS (Aug 2, 2007)

Are you trying to _lose _weight?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 2, 2007)

katt said:


> Any time your cutting cals,, you're going to feel it in some way or another.. don't sweat it -



Your right and thxks, I'm actually trying to over train so i can take 4 days off and experience super compensation.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Are you trying to _lose _weight?



Yep weight is 175.8 today so im on track for now lol


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 2, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*get stronger
*get to 170
*never give up
*get laid
*stay happy and positive
*improve olympic lifts technique
*bench more than D


todays workout- back

Lean away pullups on fat bar(hard lol)
X3
X3 pr up 1 rep
X2
X2 pr up 1 set

Hang cleans
135X5
125X3
145X8 pr up 3 reps kinda dumb to do such high reps but i wanted a PR!
145X7 pr
145X5
OK NO SPINE PAIN! im gonna slowly up the weight till i get back to 165X5


Inverted supinated grip rows
X12 pr 
X12 pr
X8 starting to feel the overtraining
X8

Stomach vaccums
45 secs 4 sets

Close grip BB curls
65X5 
65X5
54X5

Good stuff workout was good my traps better be hella sore 2 more days then ill take some time off. Taking 4g of creatine just enough to prevent muscle wasting without causes me to retain water.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 2, 2007)

Pics will be up sunday.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 2, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Yep weight is 175.8 today so im on track for now lol



Your goal is 8% body fat?  Dude, you already look like you're there!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 2, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Pics will be up sunday.



New fapping material for everyone!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Your goal is 8% body fat?  Dude, you already look like you're there!



Na im like 11% so i think 170 will put me where i wanna be. I guess I hold my Bf really well plus i intentionally shrink my waist and avoid ab work.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> New fapping material for everyone!!!



YES SIR


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2007)

why such high reps on cleans?  Form starts to get sloppy and slow down after about 5 reps.  Most people wont go over 5 reps on cleans (I usually don't have peopel go over 3).


----------



## Double D (Aug 2, 2007)

I was thinking the same as P. I have been guilty of it as well. But over the past 6 months my understanding of power work has definitly gotten better!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok here it is


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 2, 2007)

P-funk said:


> why such high reps on cleans?  Form starts to get sloppy and slow down after about 5 reps.  Most people wont go over 5 reps on cleans (I usually don't have peopel go over 3).



Your absolutely right funk i was just being stupid and had tunnel vision to only get a pr. I couldn't up the weight since i wanted to slowly load up my spine. I wont do em so high again.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> I was thinking the same as P. I have been guilty of it as well. But over the past 6 months my understanding of power work has definitly gotten better!



High reps? I must say actually my form was decent on rep 8!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok im really starting to feel the overtraining effect now. My traps seem to have been slashed with a razor, my biceps feel like they were ripped from the bone, lower back and legs hurting to. Just one more day then ill take 3-4 days off and let my test levels get back to normal so i can grow.


Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*get stronger
*get to 170 pounds
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*improve olympic lift technique
*bench more than D
*get a 31 inch waist 32 right now


Todays workout- chest
CG 12 inch bench press (basically triceps for me)
135X5
135X7 pr
135X6
135X5
Arms seem to be a weak point for me so i added this in first

DB bench pres
52X12 pr
52X11
Incline DB bench press
52X9 pr
52X7 +2 negs
Gotta hit that upper chest

Incline push ups wide grip
25X8
25X7
25X6


OK this workout was just ok ,but thats to be expected since im overtrained and on low cals. Ive been kinda pissed off today probably from low test and the overtraining state. Man only 1 more day.


----------



## goob (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks good B.  Great numbers on the CGBP!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 4, 2007)

goob said:


> Looks good B.  Great numbers on the CGBP!



thxk you G dam im taking off now lol.

Did some hiit cycling yesterday 7 sets all out with a 30sec rest between each it was hard but do able.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 4, 2007)

Ok today is my last day training. Ive been intentionally overtraining for 2 weeks kinda like Charles poliquins super accumilation plan. Two diffrences im cutting and doing a body part split. Im gonna raise my cals back to maintaince and just chill for 3-4 days. Ill measure Bf% and get some muscle measurments tomorrow then ill measure in 3-4 days and see if there is any change. Im gonna go back to the animal pak test2 since its amazing and will boost up my test levels.

If i confused anyone just ask, im feeling light headed and weak so .


Goals-for myself
*get to 8%bf
*get to 170
*never give up
*improve olympic lifts technique
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than D
*get laid
*get stronger


Todays workout- arms and legs

1 leg hack squat negatives
10X9 pr on all sets
10X9
10X9

BB curls
75X6 pr
75X5
75X5

Reverse curls BB
45X12 pr
45X10
45X10

Got this done fast and i was kinda weak so i didnt want to push it. Ill be back to deadlifts soon once my spines fully better. Im probably just gonna do the snatch grip deads since my spinal loading will be reduced and they cause DOMS like its their job.


----------



## goob (Aug 4, 2007)

Good job Brutus.  Those one legged hack squats sound really hard.  Have you tried Bulgarian's??  They are really evil, DOMS from them is really bad, i imagine those hack squats must be just as bad.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 5, 2007)

goob said:


> Good job Brutus.  Those one legged hack squats sound really hard.  Have you tried Bulgarian's??  They are really evil, DOMS from them is really bad, i imagine those hack squats must be just as bad.



They really arent that bad. I do bet that they could mess up your knees if your prone to it. Ive done bulgarians before and they are much harder i would do em now if they werent basically an ass biulder for my body type.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 5, 2007)

Weight is 175 and bf%-11.87% ok so i lost about 2 pounds of muscle and my bf is about the same. This is to be expected since I'm already over trained. Ill take pics in 3-4 days and take my measurements again.

arms-11 3/4
chest-41 3 notchs
shoulders-48.5 2 notchs
waist-31 3/4
neck-14.5
thighs-22
calves-14 1/4

hopefully muscle will go up and fat will go down. cals are at maintenance see ya in 3 days.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 5, 2007)

That's some solid progress!


----------



## goob (Aug 6, 2007)

You have GOT to introduce me to your sisters B.


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

Are you doing any changes in your workouts once you up your cal's?


----------



## Double D (Aug 6, 2007)

For your size your legs seem to be pretty big.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2007)

Watch out w/the overtraining my Friend, especially on a caloric defecit!!! But your doin Great imo, not trying to preach, hope I didn't upset ya!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's some solid progress!



thxks DOMS here hopeing for 3 pounds of muscle!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 7, 2007)

goob said:


> You have GOT to introduce me to your sisters B.



You bastard! jp


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 7, 2007)

katt said:


> Are you doing any changes in your workouts once you up your cal's?



You mean after I'm done cutting? I may change the format to

mon-chest and back
tues-legs and any extra stuff like rotator cuff
Weds-off
thrus-arms and shoulders
fri-off 
sat-repeat.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> For your size your legs seem to be pretty big.



Really? I think their kinda smallish what are yours?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 7, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Watch out w/the overtraining my Friend, especially on a caloric defecit!!! But your doin Great imo, not trying to preach, hope I didn't upset ya!!!



No way Archie your just watching out for me and thats cool. I must admit at the end of the training phase i felt like shit lol. I was weak, test was low, no libido in morning, not hungry, lost 2 pounds of muscle,had connective tissue pain, and was kinda shakey. I feel much better now and today is day 3 off I'm gonna go for 4 days off then go back to my cut! Ill post a pic up tomorrow.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 7, 2007)

ok i did some circuit work yesterday 

Cycle all out spin 30 secs

pushups 15

Squats ATG 30

Jump squats 6

curse gods and take 2 min break then repeat 3 times


----------



## goob (Aug 7, 2007)

GJ B.   All out spin cycles must be at least as hard as a full whack sprint....


----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2007)

Heya Brut...not a bad little cycle there.  You doing the squats w/ BW only?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 8, 2007)

goob said:


> GJ B.   All out spin cycles must be at least as hard as a full whack sprint....



Na but they are hard i like em since my quads get such a nice pump!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 8, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Heya Brut...not a bad little cycle there.  You doing the squats w/ BW only?



Yeah Bw but ill keep switching up my circuit work to keep my body guessing.


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Is that what you where suggesting I do B?? That type of circuit work?


----------



## goob (Aug 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Yeah Bw but ill keep switching up my circuit work to keep my body guessing.


 
Good call. I should do this far more.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 8, 2007)

katt said:


> Is that what you where suggesting I do B?? That type of circuit work?



Yeah circuit workouts kick your ass in like 15 minutes top! They also increase GH which is great for fat loss.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok i start college sept 4 my job from here to then is to workout ill be doing 2 a days which will usually be weight lifting and circuit work or hiit work. Also i got the time to stretch!

Goals-for msyelf
*get to 8%
*get to 170
*get stronger
*never give up
*get laid
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than D
*improve olympic lifts technique
*shrink waist


todays workout- shoulders and traps

Hang clean
155X5 
155X5
155X5
kinda light but still gonna play it safe till i feel rdy for 175 again. Form was good but i wasnt spreading my legs enough and the catch was piss poor for me.

German volume training for delts
Wide grip Over head press
65X10
65X10
65X10
65X10
65X10
65X10
65X8
65X8
65X8
65X7
hard at the end hoping against hope my shoulders will be sure.


Rear delt flys laying down
10X10
10X12
10X11

Laterals seated no cheating
10X10
10X11
10X11

Ok i don't think my shoulders are gonna be sore just because they are that way ,but i guess as long as they grow i wont worry about it. Traps should hurt  BTW this workout was good even if the Prs aren't there it was still a challenge and i think ill get some growth from it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 8, 2007)

Heres the circuit!

deadlifts
125X20

DB row(just one DB)
50X12

Jump squats
15

Hang running leg raises
30 secs of running

Rest 1 min tops then repeat 3 times to kick ones ass. I really feel these are improving my aerobic capcity! Pics measurements up tomorrow.


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Think ya got enough volume on the last workout???   geez


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 8, 2007)

katt said:


> Think ya got enough volume on the last workout???   geez



This is coming from the arm queen lol. My shoulders for what ever reason need the shit beat out of em to grow i got em up like 3 inchs in 3 months its crazy!


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah, well  I think it helps to switch it up once in a while....  

pain helps....


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok i got some good news shoulders are very slightly sore!  Bf is 11.75% and weight is 175.6 so i gained about a pound of muscle and lost a little bit of fat in a 4 day period. I'm gonna lower cals but only by 225 per day and keep doing my cardio/Hiit with weights 4-5 times a week. The goal is to keep  losing fat and gain some muscle.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 9, 2007)

ok Neck gained 1/4 inch. waist lost about 1/2 inch. Chest is about a 1/4 inch bigger. Shoulders gained 1/4 inch. All this was in 4 days! In reveiw i think the super accumalation program work pretty good. I weighed 177 yesterday so i suspect my weight is a fluke and i actualy gained 2-3 pounds of muscle we'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2007)

I'd hit it! 



Great job!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'd hit it!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!



LOL thxks bro. 

Im gonna have a carb up tomorrow i think i need it since I'm feeling fog minded today. Ok new pics are up.


----------



## goob (Aug 9, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> ok Neck gained 1/4 inch. waist lost about 1/2 inch. Chest is about a 1/4 inch bigger. Shoulders gained 1/4 inch. All this was in 4 days! In reveiw i think the super accumalation program work pretty good. I weighed 177 yesterday so i suspect my weight is a fluke and i actualy gained 2-3 pounds of muscle we'll see what happens tomorrow.


 

Sounds like your making great progress.   I'm very interested in this 'push it to the overtraining edge' theory that seems to be working for you.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 9, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*get stronger
*gain muscle
*improve olympic lifts technique
*get laid
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*Bench more than D


Todays workout- back



WG Chinups fat bar
X6 pr
X4
X4
X3
Normal grip chins i can get 10 so im gonna try these for a while

DB rows lying down on a incline bench
50X10
50X6
50X7
50X5
I know im all over in reps but i was trying my best to find a way to make it harder.

Pulllups Wide grip fat bar
X3
X2
X2 + 9 negs

Stomach vaccums
50 secs 4 sets pr up 5 secs

Wow this was a good workout! Hopefully ill be sore tomorrow. Carb up is tomorrow so im not gonna workout.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 9, 2007)

goob said:


> Sounds like your making great progress.   I'm very interested in this 'push it to the overtraining edge' theory that seems to be working for you.



It does but i wouldnt recommend it on a cut and also keep in mind your gonna lose your libido and be depressed for at least 4 days. I would give it a try just dont freak out when you feel bad it will pay off in the long run.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 9, 2007)

Workout number two

Squats BW
30 reps

Pushups
15 reps

Turkish get ups
30 secs

! min break then repeat 4 times. Dam that was hard ,but fast lol. Im gonna do Hiit for 2 days then come back to the circuits.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 11, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*improve olympic lifts technique
*get stronger
*gain muscle
*bench more than D

Todays workout- Chest day

Bench press WG
175X5 pr up 1 rep
175X4
155X7

Incline DB bench press
52X11 pr up 2 pounds and 2 reps
52X10 pr
52X9
52X8


WG dips
10X5 
10X5
10X3 + negatives

forearm curls
105X21 pr
105X21
105X21 nice pump

Ok well today was chest day and i always shine on chest day. I actually felt like i could've gotten 175X6 just didn't have a spot so i was like fuck that lol. Great workout todays amazing chest pump!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 11, 2007)

Hiit cycle

8 sets all out sprint with a 30 sec rest also i did 31 rep crunchs for 5 sets in between god that was hard.


----------



## goob (Aug 12, 2007)

Good Benching B!  Thats way better than my WG bench.  Forarm curls excellent too.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 12, 2007)

goob said:


> Good Benching B!  Thats way better than my WG bench.  Forarm curls excellent too.



Thxks G i actually am strongest on wide grip when i bench its all chest lol. Chest is sore like a mother today!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 13, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*never give up
*get to 8% bf
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get laid
*improve olympic lifts technique
*bench more than D
*get stronger

legs and arms-yesterday

Snatch grip deads
205X6
205X6
205X6
205X6
205X6 
Back and hams crazy sore today!

Wide grip BB curls
75X8 pr up 1 rep
75X6 pr up 1 rep
75X6

Negative BB curls
85X7
85X7
85X7 
gonna go heavier next time little soreness today.


Good workout my back hurts and my hammies hurt so i know i hit em good.

Todays workout-

Hiit cycle 8 sets all out followed my running leg raises 30 secs then a 30 sec break dam that shits hard.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 13, 2007)

OH yeah i also practiced my clean technique since my backs finally getting better.

hang clean
95X5 
95X5
95X5
95X5
95X5

Light went up beautifully tech was good. I still need to work on getting under the bar and spreading my legs more.


----------



## goob (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice deading Brutus.  Can't believe you followed that up with HIIT.  Madness.......just madness.....GJ.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 13, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice deading Brutus.  Can't believe you followed that up with HIIT.  Madness.......just madness.....GJ.



Ha no way its two separate days. Ill tell you what ill take deads any day over cycle sprints man they make you wanna puke! Spine was good to which im very happy about!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 13, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Light went up beautifully tech was good. I still need to work on getting under the bar and spreading my legs more.



You're expecting a visit from tallcall?  

_Great_ job, Brutus!


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 13, 2007)

Love the goals! Staying happy and getting laid should be on the top of everyone's list.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You're expecting a visit from tallcall?
> 
> _Great_ job, Brutus!



  i was typing that and it never occurred to me oh shit that sounds gay lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 14, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> Love the goals! Staying happy and getting laid should be on the top of everyone's list.



Yeah i agree ppl just don't care about little things like staying happy and i guess guys consider getting laid implied lol.


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> i was typing that and it never occurred to me oh shit that sounds gay lol.



Wow B, we're learning more about you ever day!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 14, 2007)

katt said:


> Wow B, we're learning more about you ever day!



Hey give me a break lol i havent eaten a carb in 4 days.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 14, 2007)

Ran 3 miles walked 1 reducing cals today by 225.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 15, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*get stronger
*bench more than D
*improve olympic lifts technique

todays wokrout- shoulders/traps

Hang cleans
165X5 
165X5
165X5
5 More pounds and ill be back where i was before! fuck yeahhh!!!! 

Push press
145X2
135X5
135X5
135X5 pr
put these to work on my explosiveness and to hit my shoulders. Also one of my goals is to improve on the o lifts and this is a variation of the jerk.

DB upright rows
52X6 pr
52X6
52X6
Pumped up

Front raises
25X8
25X8
25X8pr

Leg raises legs held out straight
X9
X8
X8

Trying to keep my reps 3-8 range in 3-2 weeks ill switch to 10-15 rep range. This workout kicked ass! I feel amazing like i could hit up another workout which i would if i wasn't cutting. Carbed up today so my mood is semi euphoric!


Here's my plan- Carb up every 5 days. Workout with heavy weights 4 days a week. Do Hiit,circuit work ,and steady state stuff 4 times a week. No cardio on carb  up days i feel its a waste. Heres my lay out plan

Mon-off from lifting
tues-off from lifting steady state 35-45 mins
wed-shoulders 
thrus-back (lats,lower traps, posterior delts) steady state must do 35-45mins
fri-off from lifting
sat-chest hiit cycle or sprint
sun-legs and arms circuit work 

pics will be up next sunday along with measurements.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 15, 2007)

here what my diets gonna be like starting tomorrow. havin trouble losing weight in fact i gained weight.... lol but i have been taking betaine HCL which allows you to absorb more protein so you can typically gain weight as muscle real fast. I weigh 177 right now.


2076 cals
261G protein
28G fish oil
60G fat
60G carbs


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 17, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8%bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*get stronger and improve olympic lifts
*bench more than D
*get to 170


Yesterdays workout(thrus)- Back day

WideGrip chinups fat bar
X7 pr up 1 rep
X5
X4+1 neg

DB rows chest supported to prevent cheating
52X8
52X8
52X9
53X8

Stomach vaccums
55 secs 4 sets pr up 5 secs on each


wide grip pullups
X3
X3 pr up 1 rep
X2 +11 negatives pr

This was a good one here and its kinda cool that my serratus is sore also posterior delts are sore. Set good Prs.

Circuit work about 1.5 hours later

Burpees
12

pushups
15

jumprope
25secs

V crunches
X30

rest 1 min then repeat 3 times. Easy shit i gotta up it next time.


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2007)

good job on the chinnies bud.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> good job on the chinnies bud.



Im catching ya lol. Thxks man


----------



## Double D (Aug 17, 2007)

I would like to see a journal over there as well. Its much easier for me to keep up. Your doing pretty awesome B!


----------



## goob (Aug 18, 2007)

Good ideas in that workout B.  Following up the weights stuff with some burpees, V crunches, push ups etc is a great idea.

As in the chinese phone book, a load of chins. GJ.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> I would like to see a journal over there as well. Its much easier for me to keep up. Your doing pretty awesome B!



Ok ill start one and thxks D.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 18, 2007)

goob said:


> Good ideas in that workout B.  Following up the weights stuff with some burpees, V crunches, push ups etc is a great idea.
> 
> As in the chinese phone book, a load of chins. GJ.



I try  lol gonna have to man up and do some get ups god i hate those!


----------



## katt (Aug 18, 2007)

I've never heard of burpee's before.. what are they?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 18, 2007)

katt said:


> I've never heard of burpee's before.. what are they?



burpees - Yahoo! Video 

He's kinda doing em slow but ill let it go  . they really work your stomach to.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 18, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*improve olympic lifts technique
*get laid
*bench more than D
*expand rib cage and shrink waist


todays workout- chest

Bench Wide grip
185X3 pr
185X2
185X2
185X2

Incline DB bench
62X8 pr
62X7
62X6
62X6

forearm curls elb ows on knees
65X21
65X21
65X21
65X21 pr crazy ass pump@!


Dips Wide grip
10X7 pr fuck yeah up 2 reps!
10X5
10X3 +4 negatives Pr damn!

Well another good chest workout 

Circuit work done about 2 hours later


Turkish get ups
30secs

Burpees
X15 reps

Jumprope
X25 secs

Squats 
BWX21

repeat 2 times wow that was hard those get ups really own you. Weighing 174.2 today pics will be up tomorrow along with stats and measurements.


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2007)

strong workout, still making good progress I see.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> strong workout, still making good progress I see.



Yeah chest and lats are my special cant suck body parts lol. I really think the BCAAs help on a cut.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Goals-for myself
> *get to 8%bf
> *never ever give up
> *stay happy and positive
> ...


These are great goals Brutus.  I have only accomplished two..... getting laid and hitting 170.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 18, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> These are great goals Brutus.  I have only accomplished two..... getting laid and hitting 170.



LOL  you crazy


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 19, 2007)

BF% is 11 today so its down .75% is 2 weeks. Weight is 174.4 today. i took some pics but they are way to dark since today is rainy so ill take some more and post em up tomorrow.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 19, 2007)

goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*get stronger
*improve olympic lifts technique
*never give up
*get laid
*get to 170
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than D
*shrink waist and expand rib cage


Todays workout- legs and arms

Snatch pulls
145X5
145X5
145X6 pr
145X5
I guessed at a weight here and feel confident i could hang snatch 145 for a rep or 2. tech was nice

snatch grip deadlifts
210X6
210X6
210X6
210X6
210X6 pr up 5 pounds

Close grip BB curls
75X6 pr wow
75X5
75X5
 nice pump

BB negative curls
95X7 pr up 10 pounds i think
95X7
95X7
I better be dam sore tomorrow.


Very good workout good Prs and i felt powerful and very smooth on the deads and the snatch pulls.

2 hours later

Cycle hiit sprints all out for 20secs then a 40 sec break
9 sets very hard lol. Very hungry right now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok today is carb day and im loving it! BF is 11% weight is 174.2 and pics are up.


----------



## katt (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking good Brutus!!  Keep up the great work - it's paying off


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 20, 2007)

katt said:


> Looking good Brutus!!  Keep up the great work - it's paying off



Thxks Katt! Its nice to actually not have older men complementing me lol .


----------



## goob (Aug 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Thxks Katt! Its nice to actually not have older men complementing me lol .


 
That's what kefe gets all the time......but for er...different reasons....


True words though......fight club ain't that far away.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 21, 2007)

goob said:


> That's what kefe gets all the time......but for er...different reasons....
> 
> 
> True words though......fight club ain't that far away.



I read that Brad Pitt was 5% in that movie dammit lol. Ah well ill be at 8% soon and thxks bro.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Thxks Katt! Its nice to actually not have older men complementing me lol .


D'oh!  Glad I saw this, I was going to complement you B .


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 21, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> D'oh!  Glad I saw this, I was going to complement you B .



Ahhh you are ok JD so is D lol what am i saying compliments are always good even if they come from a bunch of guys across the   internet   .


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 22, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*improve olympic lifts technique
*get laid
*get stronger
*get to 170
*bench more than brother D
*expand rib cage and shrink waist


todays workout-shoulders/traps-


Hang clean
170X6! pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
170X5
170X5 easy
fuck i felt like i could clean 180X5

Push press
145X3 pr up 1 rep
145X3
145X3
145X3

DB upright rows
50X9 pr
50X8
50X8

Leg raises
X10 pr
X9
X8
X7

Cuban press
45X6pr
45X5


Wow this was a great one! Man i couldnt be stopped today the cleans were just freakin perfect and everything else was very well done to.

2 hours later cirucit work
 running mans
X20 secs

Jumprope
X30secs

WG pushups
X15

turkish getups
X30secs

rest 1 minute repeat twice kinda hard


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey Brutus... what's a cuban press?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 23, 2007)

I did those with a BB I like em since they seem to work the rotator cuff.
Bodybuilding.com - Exercise Guides Database.


----------



## goob (Aug 23, 2007)

Holy shit B.  That's one hell of a day.  Everything included.  Must have been flying to take that!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 23, 2007)

goob said:


> Holy shit B.  That's one hell of a day.  Everything included.  Must have been flying to take that!



tell me about it i felt unstoppable crazy energy for a low cal diet to!


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2007)

I see where you say to get waist smaller there in your goals. Personally I have started doing planks and dropping any crunching and I have noticed a smaller midsection. Maybe just me, but I figure cannot hurt.

By the way push presses are damn good!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> I see where you say to get waist smaller there in your goals. Personally I have started doing planks and dropping any crunching and I have noticed a smaller midsection. Maybe just me, but I figure cannot hurt.
> 
> By the way push presses are damn good!



Im actually just wearing a belt during lifting and i wear it for 1 hour every day seems to be working. Also i do leg raises.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 25, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8%bf
*neve rgive up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*improve olympic lifts technique
*get laid
*bench more than D


thrusdays workout- back

WG chinups fat bar
X7
X6 pr up 1 rep
X4
X5 pr up 1 set

DB rows pronated grip chest supported
50X7 pr
50X7
50X6
50X8

Wide as possible grip pullups negatives 
X8 pr
X8
X8 freakin hard

Stomach vaccums
55secs for 4 sets


Ran 4 miles as fast as possible i didnt time it but i know thats the fastest ive ever run it. Sore today weights 172.2 i think im gonna have to get to 165 to realistically reach 8% bf. Dammit lol.


----------



## goob (Aug 25, 2007)

ohhh... Awesome pull ups an chins.

You should time yourself on your run.  Then you can have a baseline to compare other runs to, to see how good your conditioning is getting.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 25, 2007)

Thxks brother G i bet anything i shaved off 3 minutes+ thats how damn fast i was going.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey B.  Did you check out the Anabolic Diet?  From what you said, I think it is perfect for you.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 26, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey B.  Did you check out the Anabolic Diet?  From what you said, I think it is perfect for you.



Yeah Brother JD i love the look of it! Ive always been a low carb kinda guy feel and look better on low carbs. Im kinda doing something like it right on my cut i go 4 days low and have 1 carb meal on the 5th one. I guess when i bulk up ill need to do 2 days of carb meals since ill be more sensitive to carbs and will be able to gain muscle faster.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 26, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8%
*get stronger
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*improve olympic lifts technique
*bench more than Brother D
*shrink waist and expand rib cage


todays workout-Chest-

Bench Wide grip
190X3 pr up 5 pounds! fuck yeah im like 172 and i bet i can bench 210-220!
190X2
190X2
190X2

Incline Bench Wide grip
135X8 pr
135X7
135X6 

Forearm curls elbows on knees
65X25 pr
65X31 pr
65X25 pr

Dips wide grip
15X5 +1 neg
15X4 +2 negs
15X4 +2 negs

I'm lowering my total volume since I'm starting to feel my lower cals ill post up some pics next Sunday. I'm just starting to noticed i tweaked my triceps gonna avoid push presses on shoulder day. Pants are getting loose lol.

Hiit cycle sprints
9 sets all out with a 45sec break really hard


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 26, 2007)

Did some hang clean  tech work
95X5
95X5
95X5
95X5 

still need to work on getting under faster and i just dont seem to spread legs enough yes i know it sounds gay .


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 27, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8%bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*improve olympic lifts technique
*get stronger
*bench more than D
*shrink waist and expand rib cage


todays workout- legs and arms-


Hang snatch 
115X4 pr i think
115X4
115X4
115X4
Shittty technique gonna start drilling it.

1 leg hack squats negatives
15X11 pr up 5 pounds
15X11
15X11

BB close grip curls
75X7 pr up 1 rep
75X6 
75X6

3 hours later ran 3 miles and walked one.

Okay guys I'm gonna up my cardio to help me lean out ill do steady state 3 times a week Hiit once a week and circuit once a week. I'm happy to say my libido is still good and the workout intensity is still there. I wont lower my cals much more ill just do more cardio weight is 172.6 today.

mon-steady state run    legs and arms
tues-steady state run    off
weds-cirucit                shoulders/traps
thrus-off                     back
fri-steady state            off
sat-hiit                         off
sun-off                        chest


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 28, 2007)

Who gives a fuck about you workout... Im just here to see your avatar.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 28, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> Who gives a fuck about you workout... Im just here to see your avatar.



 i feel so used!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 28, 2007)

Solid workout, Brutus!

What's your current bf%?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 28, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, Brutus!
> 
> What's your current bf%?



last time i measured it was 11 ill measure again this sunday and post up some new pics. Scale weight is 171.2 lifts are up in weight so i dont think ive lost any muscle and thxks DOMS.


----------



## goob (Aug 28, 2007)

Good one legged squatting B. 

What is your plan once you reach your desired BF %?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 28, 2007)

goob said:


> Good one legged squatting B.
> 
> What is your plan once you reach your desired BF %?



Bulk till i get to 10% bf then cut back to 8% then repeat till im maybe 180.



Did a 3.5 mile run today and walked about a .5 mile.


----------



## goob (Aug 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Bulk till i get to 10% bf then cut back to 8% then repeat till im maybe 180.
> 
> 
> 
> Did a 3.5 mile run today and walked about a .5 mile.


 
Good work.  What sort of time do you think it took?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 28, 2007)

goob said:


> Good work.  What sort of time do you think it took?



40mins maybe I'm sry man i keep going ok i gotta time myself then when I'm done I'm so hot and sweaty i just drive home lol.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey B    .

Workouts looking good man.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey JD! Thxks I'm  surprised my strength is still going.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> Who gives a fuck about you workout... Im just here to see your avatar.



Agree    He has good avatars....


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 28, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Agree    He has good avatars....



You bastards only want me for my pics .


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 29, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf gonna have to run more 
*get stronger
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than D
*get laid
*improve olympic lifts technique
*expand rib cage and shrink waist



todays workout- shoulders/traps-

Hang clean
175X5 pr up 5 pounds
175X5
175X5
wow i bet 180X5 couldve been mine.

Upright BB rows
115X12 pr up 5 pound smaybe not sure
115X11
115X9

Laterals
15X9
15X10
15X11 pr

front raises
15X9 pr
15X9
15X9

Its funny i didn't get any sleep last night i woke up feeling like shit, 2 hours later i knew i was in ketosis, I'm sore as hell, form was shitty on the hang cleans, and i had a amazing workout go figure . I'm thxkful for it to! As you can see im lowering the volume slightly and im upping the reps to prevent overtraining.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 30, 2007)

Carbing up today crazy sore may lift or may not.


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice lateral/front raises!

I like your goals, get laid, haha! Just get with the chick in your avatar. DUH!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 30, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> Nice lateral/front raises!
> 
> I like your goals, get laid, haha! Just get with the chick in your avatar. DUH!



Thxk you MB but i think you got me alittle on those exercises lol like 40 pounds. Trapz are so sore it hurts to turn my head. Of course it never occurred to me to get with her im gonna call her up nowlol .


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes, I do, but I use my shoulders EVERY day. 

I mean that was my very first thought when I saw your avatar... BRUTUS FUCK HER! I mean....


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 31, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8%
*get stronger
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*bench more than D
*get laid
*improve olympic lifts technique


todays workout-back

Pullups fat bar wide grip
X5 
X4
chinups fat bar
X5
X3
kinda piss poor for me

Pullovers
45X10
45X11
45X11

Inverted pronated grip rows
X10
X11
X11

Stomach vaccums
X60secs
X60secs

OK workout but not very good

1.5 hours later 3 mile run and walked 1 crazy ass intensity i felt like i was gonna have a heart attack part way then i just slowed down and it was all good. I took some aspirin so maybe that made the big difference.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Stomach vaccums
> X60secs
> X60secs



I think it's pretty damn cool that you do these.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 31, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think it's pretty damn cool that you do these.



I think they help some what with makeing my waist smaller you may want to try em sometime frank zane did em lol.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I think they help some what with makeing my waist smaller you may want to try em sometime frank zane did em lol.



Now that you've brought them to my attention, I _do _want to them.  I'll include them when I start working out again.


----------



## Double D (Aug 31, 2007)

I like the pullups on the fat bar. And I like the fact you still got me up there for a goal! Makes me feel like I still am around.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> I like the pullups on the fat bar. And I like the fact you still got me up there for a goal! Makes me feel like I still am around.....



Ah you are you just better be improving that bench before i catch you


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 1, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*improve olympic lifts technique
*never give up
*maintain strength
*get laid
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than D
*expand rib cage and shrink waist


todays workout-chest-

bench wide grip
165X8 previous best
165X6
165X4

wide grip incline bench
135X7
135X7
135X5

db incline flys
32X11+2 negs
32X11+2 negs
32X11+2 negs

fore arm curls
70X25 pr
70X27
70X25 thxk god i got a pr finally!

Well Ive been cutting so i didn't gain much in the way of strength ill have some pics up tomorrow. Kinda sucks to feel so weak when i lift.

ran 3 miles and walked 1 was pretty intense.


----------



## goob (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm going to cut the carbs down to almost nothing for a while (incorporating re-feeds) to see what happens.

Any tips/ pointers/ things to watch out for?   How does it affect energy levels and mood???


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 2, 2007)

goob said:


> I'm going to cut the carbs down to almost nothing for a while (incorporating re-feeds) to see what happens.
> 
> Any tips/ pointers/ things to watch out for?   How does it affect energy levels and mood???



I would slowly cut out carbs and only cut more when fat loss stops. Also id do a high med and low carb day. Most ppl will feel like shit on a low carb day so try not to lift or do sprints on that day just something like steady state cardio. I'm also of the opinion after doing 2 real cuts that its best to eat more and burn off more than go low cal it that never worked well for me so maybe aim to lose about 1 pound a week. On the refeed days some ppl can eat like shit and make great progress other guys gotta keep it real clean and just only have one carb meal find what works best for you. You may want to consider buying some BCAAs with glutamine and take 20g a day on the low carb days to prevent muscle wasting. I know that is very confusing to read and some of it is conflicting so ask if i made something really hard to understand or confusing lol. I'm on a low carb day so i kinda got some brain fog.

Oh yeah you may become pissy on low carb days or you may feel even more alert and energetic. BCAAs will help you fight through the mind fog and pissyness.


----------



## goob (Sep 2, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I would slowly cut out carbs and only cut more when fat loss stops. Also id do a high med and low carb day. Most ppl will feel like shit on a low carb day so try not to lift or do sprints on that day just something like steady state cardio. I'm also of the opinion after doing 2 real cuts that its best to eat more and burn off more than go low cal it that never worked well for me so maybe aim to lose about 1 pound a week. On the refeed days some ppl can eat like shit and make great progress other guys gotta keep it real clean and just only have one carb meal find what works best for you. You may want to consider buying some BCAAs with glutamine and take 20g a day on the low carb days to prevent muscle wasting. I know that is very confusing to read and some of it is conflicting so ask if i made something really hard to understand or confusing lol. I'm on a low carb day so i kinda got some brain fog.
> 
> Oh yeah you may become pissy on low carb days or you may feel even more alert and energetic. BCAAs will help you fight through the mind fog and pissyness.


 
Good advice- and not hard to understand!  I think I'll go along those lines, I'm not going to count cals, but I do have a fairly accurate idea of what I need to have to be in the sub 500 (below maintanence )zone. 

I figured that the low carb days would not be good to brain function or mood, and I think I'll stick to medium intensity steady state on said days.

I think I'll not go over the top on refeed days.  Thanks Brutus.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2007)

I admire your work ethic B.  You are working out hard, and more importantly, walking the walk.  I need to be as dedicated as you!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 3, 2007)

goob said:


> Good advice- and not hard to understand!  I think I'll go along those lines, I'm not going to count cals, but I do have a fairly accurate idea of what I need to have to be in the sub 500 (below maintanence )zone.
> 
> I figured that the low carb days would not be good to brain function or mood, and I think I'll stick to medium intensity steady state on said days.
> 
> I think I'll not go over the top on refeed days.  Thanks Brutus.



Your wise to pick to do it that way good luck G.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 3, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I admire your work ethic B.  You are working out hard, and more importantly, walking the walk.  I need to be as dedicated as you!



That means alot to me JD thxks man.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 3, 2007)

ok I'm 172 today and at 11.5% bf which is actually 1/2% higher than 2 weeks ago ,but my waist is 1/2 inch smaller so i think I'm still losing fat. Ill post up some more pics in a little bit also my pants seem to be looser. Carb day today! Measurements are all the same at 174 except my chest is 1/2 an inch smaller and shoulders lost about 1/4 inch.


----------



## goob (Sep 4, 2007)

Sounds good B.   Progress fo' sure.

Did you feel any more bloated on first couple of days of low carb?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 4, 2007)

goob said:


> Sounds good B.   Progress fo' sure.
> 
> Did you feel any more bloated on first couple of days of low carb?



You know man ive been low carbing it for almost a  year so lol i dont remember. Maybe your body just is in shock and needs to adjust some?


----------



## goob (Sep 4, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You know man ive been low carbing it for almost a year so lol i dont remember. Maybe your body just is in shock and needs to adjust some?


 
A year?  

I guess i'll see in a week.  Athletic performance is down anyway.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 4, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8%bf
*get stronger
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*improve olympic lifts
*bench more than brother D
*shrink waist and expand rib cage



todays workout-shoudlers/traps-

OHP DB press
45X7
45X8
45X4

upright rows
115X12
115X10
115X11

Shrugs on calf machine
170X12 pr
170X12
170X12

laterals
20X8
20X9 pr
20X6+3 negatives

Ok not to many PRs but this workout was crazy intense! I was at my college gym today and met this jacked guy and were gonna start lifting it was so cool to have a lifting partner the level of intensity is definitely moved up a level.


Ran 3.5 miles and walked a 1/2 mile.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 4, 2007)

goob said:


> A year?
> 
> I guess i'll see in a week.  Athletic performance is down anyway.



I actually like the way i preform on low carbs ,but you know its all body type. Maybe you should try and carb up every 2nd/3rd day or just increase your carbs in general since you may require more to function then i do.


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2007)

Your body must respond well on the low carb diet.. I don't see how you can get a crazy ass intense workout like that though!!   I'm drained until my carb up day.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 5, 2007)

katt said:


> Your body must respond well on the low carb diet.. I don't see how you can get a crazy ass intense workout like that though!!   I'm drained until my carb up day.



Ive always been a little chubby(borderline fat) so i suspect its just what im made for. I was happy with that workout get this i did all that in 20 mins lol!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 5, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8%
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*bench more than D
*get laid
*improve olympic lifts technique
*shrink waist and expand rib cage


todays workout-back-

Chinups neutral grip
X8 pr
X6
X4

T bar rows
70X6 kinda cheated
30X12
30X10
30X11
not a pr but it was all out

Seated rows
170X8 pr
170X6
170X6

Pullovers
50X11pr
50X10
50X8

Rear delt machine
50X14
50X12

Done in 20 mins! Crazy how much you can get done when you go all out focus was dead on and im getting slightly stronger! Think ill be doing a crazy hard leg session tomorrow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2007)

Keep it up B!

I have always had a tendency towards higher bodyfat, and I too respond very well to low to moderate carb intake.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 5, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Keep it up B!
> 
> I have always had a tendency towards higher bodyfat, and I too respond very well to low to moderate carb intake.



I will! You know there is no reason why we cant be just as lean and stay that way we just need to low carb it and do our cardio.


----------



## katt (Sep 6, 2007)

I always like seeing your workouts B.. they're awesome!

Whadda mean you "kinda cheated"....????


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 6, 2007)

katt said:


> I always like seeing your workouts B.. they're awesome!
> 
> Whadda mean you "kinda cheated"....????



Thank you that motivates me even more! I kinda didnt pull it all the way to my chest lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 6, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*improve olympic lifts technique
*bench more than Brother D!
*get stronger
*expand rib cage and shrink waist


todays workout-legs and arms-

Squats thats right im actually doing a BB back squat WTF
185X8 piss weak for me
185X7
185X8
185X6
In my defence i did these close stance hack squat style on a smith machine

leg press hack squat style
225X14
225X12
225x11
1 leg negatives of these
X3 for each leg

calf raises
70X12
70X11
70X9
light weight but i felt that burn!

DB hammer curls
35X10 pr
35X8
35X6

20 mins again damn I'm good! Intensity was good. Met like 3 others guys all into bodybuilding and lifting we actually got like a group of lifters  were gonna start lifting on Thurs and Tues of course ill be lifting every day lol.

Ran 3.5 miles and walked .5 much harder without the aspirin but i don't wanna mess with my liver since i intend on juicing sometime in the future.


----------



## katt (Sep 6, 2007)

All that in 20 minutes?? You musta been flying through those!


----------



## Musclebeach (Sep 7, 2007)

Legs and curls? 

Yet another nice avatar!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 7, 2007)

katt said:


> All that in 20 minutes?? You musta been flying through those!



Hell yeah! Man I'm freakin sore feels like i got a beat down from a bunch of samurai's with kendo sticks.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 7, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> Legs and curls?
> 
> Yet another nice avatar!!!



Yeah MB you gotta do the curls for the gurls! I put up the avatars for the children .


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2007)

Heya Brut!  How many avi's did I miss while away?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 8, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Heya Brut!  How many avi's did I miss while away?



No clue maybe 3? lol hope your doing good man.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 8, 2007)

3?  Gah!

I should use that as motivation to keep me going.  If I slack off, I'll miss out on Brut's honeys...


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 8, 2007)

Pylon said:


> 3?  Gah!
> 
> I should use that as motivation to keep me going.  If I slack off, I'll miss out on Brut's honeys...



More motivation for you i think these are the ones you missed not sure.


----------



## katt (Sep 8, 2007)

I like the back shot one the best - that's a really sexy pose.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 9, 2007)

yesterday i ran my 3.5 miles and walked .5 also cut grass for 40 mins up and downhill. My best friend came back from boot camp today he looks skinny as shit! LOL its crazy to see how different he is we hung out for like 7 hours.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 9, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*improve olympic lifts technique
*get stronger
*get laid
*bench more than brother D
*shrink waist and expand rib cage


todays workout-chest-


Bench WG 
155X12 pr
155X9
155X6
all out

WG incline
135X8 pr up 1 rep
135X6
135X4+1

Incline DB flys
32,5X12+2 left 
32.5X12+2 left
32.5X11+2 left
really hard

DB curls
32.5X6 pr
32.5X6
32.5X5




WOW the pump i got this workout was fucking amazing. I did this in like 30 mins. I kid you not i was balls to the wall making weird sounds and grunts lol i couldn't help it .

Ran 4 miles pretty good pace my friend and me both knocked it out pretty fast(hes a marine). I took ECA before this so i was so focused and wired im stopping myself from going to run again since i want to slowly work up to 2 a day runs.


----------



## Musclebeach (Sep 9, 2007)

So which of those women you posted is your woman? In that back shot is she flossing her ass??

Nice WO. Get big, get strong, fuck all day long.

EDIT - wow I am an idiot and cant type.


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2007)

gj on the bench, are you still doing olympic lifts?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 10, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> So which of those women you posted is your woman? In that back shot is she flossing her ass??
> 
> Nice WO. Get big, get strong, fuck all day long.
> 
> EDIT - wow I am an idiot and cant type.



The hot one lol. I do plan on getting big like 214 lean 5-8%.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> gj on the bench, are you still doing olympic lifts?



I'm not doing em since i need a belt and alot of time to recover between sets. I'm going to start doing them again soon as i get a belt. That bench was all out man its was like pumping iron intensity lol!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 10, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*get stronger
*improve olympic lifts
*bench more than D
*Shrink waist and expand rib cage


todays workout-shoulders-


Upright rows
120X13 pr
120x12
120X10
120X9+ 2 negs

OHP DB 
45X8 pr
45X6
45X4

Laterals
20X9
20X8
20X7

front raises
20X6
20X7
20X6
some shoulder pain gonna stop these just in case.

Shoulder shrugs
150X14 pr
150X13
150X12
150X11


Fast maybe 20 mins tops very intense got in and out set some very good Prs and i didn't use any stimulants. There were a bunch of old ppl being pussys and just doing the motions they all avoided the free weights and looked at me weird when i was actually sweating . Hmmm pussy is on spell check lol.


----------



## goob (Sep 10, 2007)

Good work B.  That is one fast workout, have you ever considered an HIT routine?  Sounds like that would suit a lot of your goals.  I'm going to try it one day, sounds tough.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Good work B.  That is one fast workout, have you ever considered an HIT routine?  Sounds like that would suit a lot of your goals.  I'm going to try it one day, sounds tough.



Ive tried Hit before it made me feel like shit i always stop 1 rep shy of failure. Thank brother Goob you should try it just remember keep your volume low and your gonna need more time off.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 10, 2007)

oh yeah i ran 4 miles again today took ECA stack again it really focuses you like crazy.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2007)

Glad to hear the stack is working for you.  I tried it for a while, but got a crippling headache when I missed a day.  Be warned.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 11, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Glad to hear the stack is working for you.  I tried it for a while, but got a crippling headache when I missed a day.  Be warned.



I must admit im taking half the caffeine recommended but i haven't noticed any side effects yet knock on wood. I have had minor shaky hands.


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> oh yeah i ran 4 miles again today took ECA stack again it really focuses you like crazy.




Maybe that's what I need,,, I need to find my focus again!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 11, 2007)

katt said:


> Maybe that's what I need,,, I need to find my focus again!



Trust me you'll feel like running wind sprints when you take that shit lol it also seems to make me less hungry. Give it a shot you'll need ID and you'll have to go to a pharmacy to get the ephedra. Its name is Bronc aid just ask for it obviously don't mention your using it for BBing say you need it for breathing. dont exceed 50mg in 1 day and preferably only take 25mg.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2007)

How long have you been on the stack?  You sound like it is still pretty fresh.

I don't think the reduced caffeine amount would have helped me.  I take in that much in my morning coffee.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 12, 2007)

Pylon said:


> How long have you been on the stack?  You sound like it is still pretty fresh.
> 
> I don't think the reduced caffeine amount would have helped me.  I take in that much in my morning coffee.



I know what you mean if my coffee isnt black and strong its just not good enough. Ill tell you what im really feeling it today so focused in class and im rdy to run again lol i want to run lol!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok i did lift weights yesterday and it was also a carb day!
 heres what i did.

Back-

Pullups wide grip
X7 pr
X5
X3

T bar rows neutral thumbless grip
35X12
35X11
35X10

Seated rows
170X10
170X9
170X8
170X6+ 3 negatives

Pullovers
50X9
50X8
50X7 no clue why it droped so much im still very sore today so who cares?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok today i ran for 40mins good clip this  morning. Going to run 4 miles in about an hour. ECA is still going strong and its been 3 hours so energetic!!! Fuck me lol. Got some hot chicks phone numbers well see what happens.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 13, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*gain muscle
*get laid
*improve olympic lift technique
*bench more than D
*shrink waist and expand rib cage


todays workout-legs and arms-

Squats close stance hack squat style
190X8 pr up 5 pounds
190X8
190X8 
ball busters

leg press close stance hack squat style
225X16 pr up 2 reps
225X15
225X14 +3 left leg negatives

BB wide grips curls
85X6 pr i think
85X6
85X5+ 1 negative

Seated calve raises
135X16 pr
135X15
135X13
hard started to cramp lol

DB curls
25X12
30X10
30X10
30X10

done 30 mins gonna go run 4 miles in a little bit.


----------



## goob (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice Squats.    Even nicer work getting that honey's phone number,. Could be striking one of your goals of your list soon......


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 13, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice Squats.    Even nicer work getting that honey's phone number,. Could be striking one of your goals of your list soon......



You know it! She was so perfect to tan, short, white teeth, and oddly enough those things right above a girls butt.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 13, 2007)

Go for it dawg!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll second that, man!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 14, 2007)

OMG i need to run gotta run lol This ECA hits me hard after 45 mins I'm gonna run 4 miles twice today maybe more!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 15, 2007)

Brother Brutus, lookin SOLID in here my Friend!!! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 16, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Brother Brutus, lookin SOLID in here my Friend!!! Hope all is well!!!



You bet A!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 16, 2007)

The level of intensity of this workout was so fucking PERFECT!

Goals-for myself
*getto 8% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*get stronger
*improve olympic lifts technique
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D

Todays workout-chest- 25 mins-

Bench wide grip
165X8 pr
165X7
165X7

Wide grip incline bench
135X9 pr up 1
135X8 pr up 2
Hurt sternum fuck on last rep

almost stopped my dad was like Kyle you need to back off but then i found Flys didnt cause me any pain and i struck them with a vengence reserved for those who eat soy and do yoga lol.

DB incline Flys
32.5X13 +2 left
32.5X13 +2 left
32.5X13 +2 left

Wide grip thumbless fat bar hangs(grip work)
X31 secs pr
X31 secs
X31
X31 

Ok that workout brought me to realize just how good i can be this is the best workout Ive ever had and i got injured so I'm slightly pissed but I'm also satisfied and realize that the injury was my fault alone. I bounced the bar to much and i didn't even need to in fact i could've had 9 on that last set. Gonna run 4 miles today didn't take pics but ill post em up tomorrow. BF% is 10.5. Oh BTW my dad lifted with me on this one its not his thing but it was cool that he did it for me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 16, 2007)

???You buy furniture. You tell yourself, this is the last sofa I will ever need in my life. Buy the sofa, then for a couple years you're satisfied that no matter what goes wrong, at least you've got your sofa issue handled. Then the right set of dishes. Then the perfect bed. The drapes. The rug. Then you're trapped in your lovely nest, and the things you used to own, now they own you.???

      ???The unreal is more powerful than the real, because nothing is as perfect as you can imagine it. because its only intangible ideas, concepts, beliefs, fantasies that last. stone crumbles. wood rots. people, well, they die. but things as fragile as a thought, a dream, a legend, they can go on and on.???


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2007)

You really need to get that goal "get laid" in there sometime soon! Nice work Kyle.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> You really need to get that goal "get laid" in there sometime soon! Nice work Kyle.



Working on it lol.  Oh yeah ran another 4 miles after the first run.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 17, 2007)

Took it to the next level this workout!

goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*never ever give up!
*get stronger
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*improve olympic lifts technique
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D

todays workout-shoulders/traps-

Hang clean
180X5 pr FUCK YEAH! Up 5 pounds
180X5 im amazing
180X5 Collar bones are bruised like crazy

Upright rows wide grip
125X13 pr up 5 pounds i think
125X12
125X11

Laterals
30X12 pr form had a little calf raise and arms slightly bent
30X10
30X10
30X8

Rear delt machine
90X10 pr
90X8
90X7

In and out 25 mins tops im so pumped most ppl never take it to the next level this isnt Hit it just is all out effort no pussy shit. Gonna run 4 miles soon.


----------



## goob (Sep 17, 2007)

Good fuckin work B!  Good to see you're hitting this HIT hard, low/ no rest time is really brutal, but seems really effective.  Also a 4 mile run on the same day?????


----------



## DOMS (Sep 17, 2007)

Great workout, Brutus.  If you keep this up, you might just get lucky...


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Good fuckin work B!  Good to see you're hitting this HIT hard, low/ no rest time is really brutal, but seems really effective.  Also a 4 mile run on the same day?????



It was easy i think i did 4 miles in 30 mins and you work hard to G dont you forget it!

On a side note collar bones are so fucked form the cleans lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Great workout, Brutus.  If you keep this up, you might just get lucky...



I am lucky lol


----------



## katt (Sep 18, 2007)

Do hang cleans always bruise the collar bones???


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 18, 2007)

katt said:


> Do hang cleans always bruise the collar bones???



Depends. When you catch the bar you want to catch it on your shoulders and collar bones, not with your wrists like most people do when they first start. If you got huge shoulder muscles then they would take most of the impact.


----------



## goob (Sep 19, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> It was easy i think i did 4* miles in 30 mins* and you work hard to G dont you forget it!
> 
> On a side note collar bones are so fucked form the cleans lol.


 
Shit, you're almost at my speed now..........


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Shit, you're almost at my speed now..........



  ill fix that you wont be running again jk .


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 20, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*never ever give up
*get laid
*get stronger
*improve olympic lifts technique
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than D can
*shrink waist and expand rib cage

Pullups
X8 pr up 1 rep
X5
X3+10 bw negatives

Tbar rows supinated thumbless grip
50X7 pr
50X8
50X8 hurt chest

Seated rows
200X8
200X9 pr
200X8+ 1 forced rep

Leg raises
X21
I was like fuck this easy shit

Pullovers
55X13 pr
55X12
55X10 fuck that was hard

20-25 minutes 2 hot chicks were in the gym today. I workout so early to fit it in between class that its only really old people and jacked looking guys who are dedicated that are in the gym. Going to run 4 miles soon ECA is giving my jitters but its not to bad right now.


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice looking workout!  How did you hurt your chest on the Tbar rows?


----------



## goob (Sep 20, 2007)

Great Rows!   That's waaaay better than me.  Feels good being pumped up with hot chicks around.   A win win situation.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 20, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice looking workout!  How did you hurt your chest on the Tbar rows?



I was stupid and bounced the bar off my chest while benching, now my sternum is bruised. Thanks Katt it was decent.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 20, 2007)

goob said:


> Great Rows!   That's waaaay better than me.  Feels good being pumped up with hot chicks around.   A win win situation.



I dont know bout that you are pound for pound much stronger than me. Yeah tight shorts with words on the back  lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 21, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8%
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*get laid
*improve olympic lift technique
*bench more than D
*shrink waist and expand rib cage


todays workout-legs and arms-

Squats close stance 
195X10 pr up 2 reps
195X9 pr
195X8
195X8 Broke my toe got so pissed off i swear it was like roid rage i was only gonna do 3 sets but i was so pissed i just repped out 8 on the squats. 

Front squats so pissed
155X6 +1 neg pr
155X6
155X6

DB curls
35X6 pr i think
35X6
35X6

Wide grip BB curls
85X6 pr maybe not sure but it was balls to the wall
85X4+1
85X4+2

Done in 23 minutes so intense. This is now the best ever workout in my life cause i was so focused and the level of effort was 11 outta 10 then there's the fact i broke my little toe. Going to go run 4 miles twice today. I gotta be honest Ive been taking 6-oxo for 2 weeks which while not a steroid or pro hormone does get you to 1200-1400 test ranges, average high rangefor a unassisted male is 1000. I know that steroids are the next step, I'm going to be starting this Feb 24 my birthday.  If i cant get the real thing then phera-plex or halodrol-50 it is.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 22, 2007)

Went to doctor toes fine i just have a hairline fracture. It doesnt hurt when i do anything so its all good.

Ran 5 miles 40 mins

Gonna go cut grass 40 mins soon.


----------



## goob (Sep 23, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Went to doctor toes fine i just have a hairline fracture. It doesnt hurt when i do anything so its all good.
> 
> Ran 5 miles 40 mins
> 
> Gonna go cut grass 40 mins soon.


 
Awesome.  5 miles in 40 is pretty damn good. This ECA thing has you riled up like a rabid dog.  

Hairline fracture is'nt good news, you should take it easy, don't want to make that bitch worse.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 23, 2007)

Whats up Brutus, I read your journal all the time and man you've exploded over the past week or so,  Keep it up.  can you tell me what ECA is?  And do you have to inject the test boost?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 23, 2007)

goob said:


> Awesome.  5 miles in 40 is pretty damn good. This ECA thing has you riled up like a rabid dog.
> 
> Hairline fracture is'nt good news, you should take it easy, don't want to make that bitch worse.



Its ok but i really wish i had a good running partner like you, helps when you feel like shit and need that extra push. Yeah the ECA works nice its not magic, but allows you to go that much harder. You absolutely right about the toe. I'm just being a dumb ass. Luckily it doesn't hurt when i run.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 23, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Whats up Brutus, I read your journal all the time and man you've exploded over the past week or so,  Keep it up.  can you tell me what ECA is?  And do you have to inject the test boost?



Oh Yeah? Thxk you so much! That means alot to me. ECA is a fat loss stack Ephedra-Give you energy and helps you burn fat and not muscle. Really focuses you and it seems to last along as time. 
Caffeine-Energy again short term also helps with burning fat.
Aspirin-Prolongs half life of the 2 compounds. It basically makes em last longer. Thins blood so you can get more oxygen to muscles.

E- take 25-50 mg max a day obviously work up to a higher dose, only if needed.
C-200-300mg a cup of tsrong coffee is about 90mg of caffeine. Im very sensitive to stimulants so i only take 100mg of caffeine.
A-80-150mg if you take the normal 300+ pills ulcers and such can happen.

The test boost? I guess you mean the 6-oxo? Its just pills that prevent testosterone from turning into estrogen, so you keep more of your natural test. Be careful your really only supposed to take that stuff when your 21 or older.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 23, 2007)

NICE, Great info!  I'm 22y/o so the 6-oxo should be fine.  These supps seem to be working very nice with you.  I might have to give these a try and switch my supps up a bit.


----------



## Double D (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey buddy. Things seem to be going nicely for you. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 23, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> NICE, Great info!  I'm 22y/o so the 6-oxo should be fine.  These supps seem to be working very nice with you.  I might have to give these a try and switch my supps up a bit.



Well it depends im using them to lean out. ECA wont be that good if your bulking. The 6-oxo should be good for a bulk. Watch yourself for any anger and control it you should do great .


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey buddy. Things seem to be going nicely for you. Keep up the hard work.



Its been a while Big D im gonna visit you on EB.


----------



## goob (Sep 23, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Its ok but i really wish i had a good running partner like you, helps when you feel like shit and need that extra push. Yeah the ECA works nice its not magic, but allows you to go that much harder. You absolutely right about the toe. I'm just being a dumb ass. Luckily it doesn't hurt when i run.


 
Ditto man.  I don't have anybody to run with, and you're right, it does give you the motivation to go that extra mile, or keep the pace up.

"I'm not letting that bastard beat me!"  Nothing like healthy competition.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 23, 2007)

goob said:


> Ditto man.  I don't have anybody to run with, and you're right, it does give you the motivation to go that extra mile, or keep the pace up.
> 
> "I'm not letting that bastard beat me!"  Nothing like healthy competition.



That happened one time when this girl was running i wasnt gonna be beat by a girl! She almost had me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 24, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*get stronger
*never ever give up
*stay happy an dpositive
*improve olympic lifts technique
*get laid
*bench more than Brother D!
*shrink waist and expand rib cage

todays workout- chest and fore arms-

Bench couldnt get as wide a grip as normal
170X5 wow wtf
170X5
170X4 kinda weak for me

Dips didnt have a wide grip on the dip station so
20X7 pr
20X3
20X3+ 7 negatives utter ownage! 

DB flys incline bench
35X11 pr
35X10
35X8
Felt a good rip in my pecs i usually get this ,but today is was very nice.

Forearm curls
85X25 pr
85X22
65X23

Wide grip pullup holds(just let myself hang)
X30 secs
X30 secs the bar was crazy sharp it was like little razors lol.

Good stuff today i was slightly disappointed on the bench and my dip endurance sucked but it was all out. Gonna run 6 miles then 3 miles later. Weight is 168 and BF% is 10. Waist is measureing in at 30.75 which is a new all time low fuck yeah! I may just have a running partner we'll see soon.


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey B.... 

nice PR's there..


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats on the BF progress!


----------



## goob (Sep 25, 2007)

Woh, down to 10%?  Good work.  Do you think the ECA made a big difference, or the busting ass running?

Good workout BTW.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 25, 2007)

goob said:


> Woh, down to 10%?  Good work.  Do you think the ECA made a big difference, or the busting ass running?
> 
> Good workout BTW.



Id say its all about the total package you know diet,training, and BCAAS/fish oil. After you got that yeah ECA combined with consistent cardio will lean you out, man i wish i was an Ectomorph lol. Thxk you G.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 25, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Congrats on the BF progress!



Thxks P! Its hard work but im not gonna give up.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 25, 2007)

katt said:


> Hey B....
> 
> nice PR's there..



Hey back lol thxks Katt!


----------



## Mista (Sep 25, 2007)

Do you know the girl in you avatar?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 25, 2007)

Mista said:


> Do you know the girl in you avatar?



If i did i wouldnt put her up in an avatar in her under wear lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 25, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8%
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*get laid
*Improve olympic lifts technique
*Shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than Brother D can



Todays workout-shoulders/traps-

Hang clean
185X2 wtf
185X3
185X3 
not sure what was wrong here this should have been for 5.

Upright rows
125X9
125X8
125X7+1

DB OHP seated
45X10 pr bout time i got one lol
45X9
45X8

Laterals-all out
30X9
30X8
30X7
30X5

Tough shit i was busting ass the entire time hopefully the cleans was just because of an off day. Ran 6 miles didn't time it but it was slow i was going so hard wanted to stop at 4, had no energy. I feel good now ill post some pics up on Sunday which will be the end of week 12!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 25, 2007)

Congratulations on a good workout and hitting 12 weeks!


----------



## goob (Sep 26, 2007)

Great Upright rows.  Those are hard.

Here's your mission if you choose to accept it:  4 mile run: Under 30 minutes. (If you have'nt already beaten that time).

Challenge has been set......


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Congratulations on a good workout and hitting 12 weeks!



Thxks buddy sometimes you guys are the only things keeping me going.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 26, 2007)

goob said:


> Great Upright rows.  Those are hard.
> 
> Here's your mission if you choose to accept it:  4 mile run: Under 30 minutes. (If you have'nt already beaten that time).
> 
> Challenge has been set......



LOL i already beat it 29 mins 4 miles. Carb day tomorrow!


----------



## goob (Sep 26, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL i already beat it 29 mins 4 miles. Carb day tomorrow!


 
Thought you might have. You've been flying recently.

How about trying to get a 28"?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 26, 2007)

goob said:


> Thought you might have. You've been flying recently.
> 
> How about trying to get a 28"?



Maybe after i carb up i dont think i could set any records today.

Ran 4 miles today gonna run another 4 soon no lifting. Taking tomorrow off from any working out and just gonna chill.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 26, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Thxks buddy sometimes you guys are the only things keeping me going.



That's why there is no better forum on IM than the Online Journals.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh, and I have a hot branding iron, too.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Oh, and I have a hot branding iron, too.



Good man sometimes i just need that little extra motivation lol!


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 26, 2007)

30in waist  congrats!  can you see abs yet?


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2007)

How was the carb day???   Was it Subway??

Opps I just noticed it's tomorrow


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Goals-for myself
> *get to 8%
> *never ever give up
> *stay happy and positive
> ...



nice!

Your hang cleans look awesome. I cannot hang clean that much with good form. Have you tested your 1RM or near 1RM power or squat clean?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 27, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> 30in waist  congrats!  can you see abs yet?



Kinda. Ill post up pics on Sunday let you guys decide.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 27, 2007)

katt said:


> How was the carb day???   Was it Subway??
> 
> Opps I just noticed it's tomorrow



Last time it was! The lady in there knows me by name lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> nice!
> 
> Your hang cleans look awesome. I cannot hang clean that much with good form. Have you tested your 1RM or near 1RM power or squat clean?



Thxks man coming from the king of strength that's saying alot! A long time ago i mean really a long time ago when i was cleaning 155X1 or so. I don't do full cleans since i don't think I'm technically good enough(and i need some bumper plates), i just do them from the hang and they always own my trapz lol. If i took a guess i could hang clean 200.


Woke up an hour and a half early today. I was wide awake no clue why?


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2007)

Are you ever going to post more videos of your olympic lifts so we can see how you have been progressing?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> Are you ever going to post more videos of your olympic lifts so we can see how you have been progressing?



You know it slipped my mind i just forgot after a while. Ill post up another one soon maybe a week or 2 at most.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Brutus!  Nice hang cleans man.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 28, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Brutus!  Nice hang cleans man.



Thxks man. I really need you guidance JD on some things. I'm thinking about using Halodrol-50 straight up for 4 weeks then PCT a real one or superdrol(in a pulse manner) over an 8 week period taken 3 days a week with 6-oxo and some liver support as PCT. I'm expecting to gain 15-12 pounds.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 28, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*never ever give up
*get stronger
*improve olympic lifts
*get laid
*stay happy and positive
*never give up!
*bench more than D 
*shrink waist and expand rib cage


todays workout- back and triceps-

Pullups wide grip
X6+1
X5+1
X4+7 wasted those SOBs

BB rows pronated grip
115X7 from was bad
95X10 to chest no cheating
95X10
95X10

DB over head extensions(only exercsie which doesnt hurt my elbows)
40X12 pr
40X10+1
40X10

DB rows pronated grip no cheating
40X10 
40X11
40X10

Got so scared 20 mins before because i didn't want to do bad. Ended up setting some PRs and busting ass. I felt like an animal. Not my best ever workout but it was still intense gto it done in 25 minutes. 

Ran 8 miles damn that shits hard i ran the first 6 miles so fucking fast i have no clue the time ,but i know i owned every run Ive ever done and i owned everyone on the trail. I feel invincible.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Thxks man. I really need you guidance JD on some things. I'm thinking about using Halodrol-50 straight up for 4 weeks then PCT a real one or superdrol(in a pulse manner) over an 8 week period taken 3 days a week with 6-oxo and some liver support as PCT. I'm expecting to gain 15-12 pounds.


Can't advise, never used either.  

Injectable testosterone, long ester.  500 mg/week for 10-12 weeks.  20mg dianabol per day for the first 4 weeks.  15 lbs for sure.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 29, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Can't advise, never used either.
> 
> Injectable testosterone, long ester.  500 mg/week for 10-12 weeks.  20mg dianabol per day for the first 4 weeks.  15 lbs for sure.



Cant get any of the real stuff here and i wont order it online. Hey JD am i right in assuming i wont go to jail if i order nolvadex and I'm caught?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 29, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*get laid
*improve olympic lifts technique
*never give up
*bench more than brother D
*shrink waist and expand rib cage

Todays workout- legs and arms-


Back squats close stance
195X12 pr up 2 rep
195X10 
195X9 
195X9 shit yeah
Fuck that was hard all out baby

Front squats close stance
160X6 pr up 5 pounds
160X6
160X6

DB curls
35X7 pr up 1rep
35X7
35X6+ 1 neg

Close grip BB curls
70X6 pr
70X4+1
70X4+1


The intensity was great! I was so piss scared before this workout ,but i owned it. I fucked up my calve yesterday so i may not run not sure. Posting up pics tomorrow. Legs are like jello i just switched my 45 cal gun for a shot gun and blasted em.

If i do run its gonna be 6 miles mod-low intensity.


----------



## goob (Sep 29, 2007)

Good work Brutus. Man you going to be kicking my ass big time at the running......


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 29, 2007)

goob said:


> Good work Brutus. Man you going to be kicking my ass big time at the running......



I'm afraid not i started to run just about 30 mins ago and i realized if i ran like i wanted to id be hurting my calve recovery. I stopped and just went home, kinda feeling testy right now wanna break some necks i just feel that this is unacceptable. I'm gonna go swimming tomorrow for like an hour an hopefully i can burn about the same amount of cals as a 8 miles run.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 30, 2007)

I fucked my calve up again running 4 miles. It was so good for the first 3 then bam at the begining of number 4 it just started to hurt. I'm just gonna start cycling on the bike since its the only thing which is cardio and doesn't cause me any pain. I cycled for 1 hour today also. Bf% is 9.25 I'm holding water for some reason its pissing me off. Pics are up.


----------



## goob (Sep 30, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I fucked my calve up again running 4 miles. It was so good for the first 3 then bam at the begining of number 4 it just started to hurt. I'm just gonna start cycling on the bike since its the only thing which is cardio and doesn't cause me any pain. I cycled for 1 hour today also. Bf% is 9.25 I'm holding water for some reason its pissing me off. Pics are up.


 
Don't worry about it.  Chances are when you wake up tomorrow, it won't bother you nearly as much.  One of the best things is to soak yourself in a nice , warm, long bath.  That sorts out muscle pain like nobodys business.

I used to suffer, but nowadays I do a full body stretch even before a run, and it sorts me out.  For calves, I stand up straight, then lean forwards 45 derees (onto a support) while keeping my heels firmly on the ground.  You totally feel the stretch in the calves.   And since i started doing it - no worries.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 30, 2007)

Ill give it a good soak. I dont want to stretch it right now but when it gets better i will.

 I cant put em up in my gallery so here they are.


----------



## goob (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking good.  You got much the same build as me, maybe even slightly leaner.  Good work.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 30, 2007)

goob said:


> Looking good.  You got much the same build as me, maybe even slightly leaner.  Good work.



Thxks G i just wish i was naturally leaner. Whats your waist measuring?


----------



## goob (Sep 30, 2007)

Have'nt a clue.  I don't have a measuring tape.  Where do you measure anyway?  At hips, or around stomach???


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 30, 2007)

goob said:


> Have'nt a clue.  I don't have a measuring tape.  Where do you measure anyway?  At hips, or around stomach???



It depends i measure at my bellow button.


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2007)

I get scared and nervous before workouts too, I find that as a good thing though. Mostly lower body workouts. Not as much as I used to considering I don't do alot of back squat and deadlift 1RMs. I'd build up so much anxiety up until I did it and just let my mind go for the lift.

 Nice squats. How did you mess up your calf?

I don't know if you want to hear it but I would avoid steroid usage so early if I was you. Regardless of whether or not you would be responsible using them you are still making great progress as it is. You have so much more potential naturally. You should ask yourself why you really want to do this and look at things in the long run.


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

You look pretty lean to me.... what makes you think you're not????


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> I get scared and nervous before workouts too, I find that as a good thing though. Mostly lower body workouts. Not as much as I used to considering I don't do alot of back squat and deadlift 1RMs. I'd build up so much anxiety up until I did it and just let my mind go for the lift.
> 
> Nice squats. How did you mess up your calf?
> 
> I don't know if you want to hear it but I would avoid steroid usage so early if I was you. Regardless of whether or not you would be responsible using them you are still making great progress as it is. You have so much more potential naturally. You should ask yourself why you really want to do this and look at things in the long run.



I know brother i was about to shit myself on that leg day then once you do the lift its hard but its so much better than the anxiety you get before it.

I was running 8 miles and on the 8th mile something happened and it hurt i was all hyped up and motivated so i kept on running then about 2 hours later i was limping next day i could walk but if i flexed it i would get pain. Then i gave it a day off and of course was back running the next day well it hurt again so I'm just gonna stop all running for 1-3 weeks and just cycle.

Your right and your points really hit home ,but i just want to get the mental and physical of the AAS so bad. I look at users and i see some things all users work so much harder then natural guys, all have certain attributes(big traps, big delts, and nice quad sweep). The main reason i want to use is for me. I'm not doing this for girls or to impress people or to intimidate others. Who knows i may get the stuff and go i don't need it. I may just put it off. I guess after i got a taste of what its like with 6-oxo i just want it even more. Anyways i wont be starting till feb the 24th. Sry for my confusing writing i did attempt to make it make sense.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 1, 2007)

katt said:


> You look pretty lean to me.... what makes you think you're not????



I dont know lol i may never see myself as good enough.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 1, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8%
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*get stronger
*improve olympic lifts technique
*bench more than Brother D
*shrink waist and expand rib cage


Todays workout-Chest-

Bench
165X8 
165X6
165X4
Bad for me but my intensity was still very strong

Dips
X7
X4
X5+3 negatives
Bad again but intensity was still very good

Incline flys
35X12 pr i think lol
35X10
35X7

Fore arm curls DB
35X14 pr
25X28
25X30

30 mins kinda long but i met this cool kid, he just didn't know the talk fast in between sets that is standard gym protocol lol. He was a good guy. Carb day today so I'm happy about that!


----------



## goob (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey B.  You can definately out bench me, Good workout.

By the way, I can't see your enthusiasm for 'roids man.  I don't know what your No. 1 goal is, but I don't think you need them man.

You are obviously way fitter than most, with your 8 mile runs etc.  And are capable of some pretty solid lifting.  Your pics show that you've got some great definition. IMO, I reckon you should keep training for another couple of years, and go from there.....

Your young man.  Chicks will love the look (trust me- i'm much like you), and even if thats not the goal, then you still have a few years worth of good training time until it would _really_ pay to take them.

Either way, keep up the good work.


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah B,, you are young!  You still have uber-T running through your body, why not take advantage of that?  

I just did it because I'm on the downhill slide and I honestly just needed an ego boost..  that's bad, I know, but it's the truth..  freakin sucks to get older..


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 2, 2007)

goob said:


> Hey B.  You can definately out bench me, Good workout.
> 
> By the way, I can't see your enthusiasm for 'roids man.  I don't know what your No. 1 goal is, but I don't think you need them man.
> 
> ...



If you've never been on you wont understand. Yeah its true college girls like the whole lean and skinny look ,but like i said I'm not doing it for the girls. Well you never know like i said i wont be on till Feb the 24th so i may just change my mind completely. Ether way I'm def gonna buy some more 6-oxo lol loved that stuff even if it made me get angry easily. I actually enjoyed the aggression i wont lie and the dreams of beating people up lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 2, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah B,, you are young!  You still have uber-T running through your body, why not take advantage of that?
> 
> I just did it because I'm on the downhill slide and I honestly just needed an ego boost..  that's bad, I know, but it's the truth..  freakin sucks to get older..



I'm sry to hear that must suck to bench the 50 pound dbs lol. Actually up until this summer i couldn't grow a beard and i had little to no body hair. No body or facial acne. I think taking the 6-oxo kick started my test not sure why? After taking it i have body hair i gotta shave every day( my face lol) acne on arms. We'll see guys I'm not ruling out the natural road.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 2, 2007)

hey Brutus, just looking through your journal and you have made some very nice gains

how are you liking the 5 day split anyway?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 2, 2007)

Goals -for myself
* get to 8%bf
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
* get stronger
*get laid
*never ever give up
*improve olympic lifts technique
*Bench more than brother D
*shrink waist and expand rib cage

Todays workout- shoulders and traps-

Upright rows
115X12
115X14
115X13

Db upright rows
50X9
50X8
50X8

Shrugs on calve raise machine
150X23
150X23
150X23
150X23

OHP DB
45X10 pr 
45X6
45X6

Laterals
30X12
30X11
30X11

Done like 20 mins. It was decent strength is down now that I'm off 6-oxo but I'm cool with that still working hard.

Cycling for one and half hours. Sucks but gotta get that cardio in since i cant run. I'm actually typing this while cycling lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 2, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> hey Brutus, just looking through your journal and you have made some very nice gains
> 
> how are you liking the 5 day split anyway?



Thxks bro. I like it alot allows you to blast that 1 or 2 body parts with all out effort. I honestly wish id given it a try before. I mean this upper/lower stuff is good and very balanced especially for athletes but I'm just trying to get bigger.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 2, 2007)

If you wanna see what i look like and hear some of my music hit me up at MySpace.com - Kyle - 18 - Male - BEL AIR, Maryland - www.myspace.com/kylesferrari


----------



## goob (Oct 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Goals -for myself
> * get to 8%bf
> *never give up
> *stay happy and positive
> ...


 
Good work. You must have low RI's to do that in 20 minutes.

I did not like 6oxo at all.  It did nothing for me, robbed me of libido and energy.  I did not gain a thing from it.  But, at least it worked for you.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow! I loved that stuff at 5 caps a day i found my libido was down and i would get pissed at anything lol(damn shoes). 4 caps was just so perfect!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok i cycled for 35 mins this morning and now im going for an hour and 5 mins. As far as the PH issue im really looking into epistane pulsed.


----------



## goob (Oct 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Ok i cycled for 35 mins this morning and now im going for an hour and 5 mins. As far as the PH issue im really looking into epistane pulsed.


 
I've heard epistane works well.  Although you'd need some sort of PCT.

Do you really need that sort of help B?  I think you're doing great as it is.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 3, 2007)

goob said:


> I've heard epistane works well.  Although you'd need some sort of PCT.
> 
> Do you really need that sort of help B?  I think you're doing great as it is.



True if you use it straight up I'm gonna pulse it. basically you take 30 mg every other day and my cycle will last about 6 weeks. Shut down is very minimal and gains are easy to hold on. I'm expecting to gain 10-12 pounds of muscle and lose some fat.


----------



## goob (Oct 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> True if you use it straight up I'm gonna pulse it. basically you take 30 mg every other day and my cycle will last about 6 weeks. Shut down is very minimal and gains are easy to hold on. I'm expecting to gain 10-12 pounds of muscle and lose some fat.


 
Cool.  Sounds like you've done the groundwork on it.  Would you still take some Nolva ( or whatever you need PCT)?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 3, 2007)

goob said:


> Cool.  Sounds like you've done the groundwork on it.  Would you still take some Nolva ( or whatever you need PCT)?



I will buy some nolva just in case.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 3, 2007)

Excellent w/o's BRother Brutus, keep it up!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 3, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's BRother Brutus, keep it up!!!



Can do Archie.


----------



## katt (Oct 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> If you wanna see what i look like and hear some of my music hit me up at MySpace.com - Kyle - 18 - Male - BEL AIR, Maryland - www.myspace.com/kylesferrari



The car kinda distracts me .. 

like the selection of tunes,,, Kanye, Lil Wayne... need some Ne-Yo in there though..


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 4, 2007)

katt said:


> The car kinda distracts me ..
> 
> like the selection of tunes,,, Kanye, Lil Wayne... need some Ne-Yo in there though..



I know what you mean i love her! Yeah i try to get a good mix .....Ne-Yo... lol fuck that.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 4, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% 
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*get stronger
*improve olympic lifts technique
*bench more than D
*Shrink waist and expand rib cage


todays workout-back-

Chinups neutral grip
X8
X6
X3+7 neg
PPl in my gym are such fuck offs no one puts any effort into anything they are all so lazy except like3-4 guys who work. This one asian lady works really hard.

T bar rows pronated thumbless grip
35X12
35X11
35X11

Seated rows
220X7 pr
200X11
200X10
200X9

Pullovers
50X14 pr i think
50X13
50X12


Good workout effort was there and my focus was dead on. I look around and people don't work at all they want they easy way out makes me want to hurt them. 2 hours of cycling fuck this is gonna suck lol.


----------



## goob (Oct 4, 2007)

Out-fucking-standing seated rows.  They really are awesome B!

Great workout.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 4, 2007)

goob said:


> Out-fucking-standing seated rows.  They really are awesome B!
> 
> Great workout.



WOW! I was just about to say that.  

Are these seated cable rows?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 4, 2007)

goob said:


> Out-fucking-standing seated rows.  They really are awesome B!
> 
> Great workout.



I think the machine is weighted good or something lol i dont really cheat much. Thxks anyways G!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 4, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> WOW! I was just about to say that.
> 
> Are these seated cable rows?



Its really not that amazing. yep straight up seated cable rows. I do think the machine is slightly weighted.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh yeah hows that 6-oxo coming for you JH?


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I know what you mean i love her! Yeah i try to get a good mix .....Ne-Yo... lol fuck that.



What's the matter with him??   He's not that bad!

How'd you feel after your 2 hrs of cycling?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 4, 2007)

goob said:


> Out-fucking-standing seated rows.  They really are awesome B!
> 
> Great workout.



I second that, those are some mighty seated rows!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 4, 2007)

katt said:


> What's the matter with him??   He's not that bad!
> 
> How'd you feel after your 2 hrs of cycling?



 

I feel fine. What i did was i set it up so i had a table next to me and i went online and researched some stuff, burned a CD, worked on statistics homework, bummed around on Ironmag, studied for Biology, and i had my liquid BCAAs so it was really not to bad. I couldn't walk well at all after first getting off. On a side note water retention is a bitch.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 4, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> I second that, those are some mighty seated rows!



You guys are gonna make me walk around with a bad case of ILS lol.


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi B. How are things? Just wanted to drop in and say hey.


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You guys are gonna make me walk around with a bad case of ILS lol.



We have one of those in our gym.. funny as shit..  the other half was talking to some other people that work out in the morning and they said, "who the hell is that?  We call him Larry"  "what the fuck does he think he's doing walking around with his arms out?? He doesn't even have any lats""     

He does too,,, walks around with his arms out and like he has a stick up his butt...


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hi B. How are things? Just wanted to drop in and say hey.



Things are going good D. Thxks for stopping by ill be sure to hit up EB.net soon sry for my absence.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 5, 2007)

katt said:


> We have one of those in our gym.. funny as shit..  the other half was talking to some other people that work out in the morning and they said, "who the hell is that?  We call him Larry"  "what the fuck does he think he's doing walking around with his arms out?? He doesn't even have any lats""
> 
> He does too,,, walks around with his arms out and like he has a stick up his butt...



LOL some guys just need to know when to stop.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 5, 2007)

You live in Bel Air?  Not that far from me B.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 5, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> You live in Bel Air?  Not that far from me B.



Road TRIP! how far away like 30-45mins?


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 5, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Oh yeah hows that 6-oxo coming for you JH?



I looked in to it more and decided 6-oxo prolly isn't for me because of my age.  I think for now I'm gunna stick to the supps I'm taking now, NOxplode, whey, and flaxseed oil.  But I am thinking of adding some kind of creatine pill to take with my NOxplode pre workout.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 6, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> I looked in to it more and decided 6-oxo prolly isn't for me because of my age.  I think for now I'm gunna stick to the supps I'm taking now, NOxplode, whey, and flaxseed oil.  But I am thinking of adding some kind of creatine pill to take with my NOxplode pre workout.



Thats cool its def not for everyone and its kinda of a hit or miss supp little middle ground from the reviews Ive read. I used to use creatine doesn't do much just adds 5-20 pounds on your big lifts like squats and bench plus it can cause you to retain water.


----------



## goob (Oct 6, 2007)

Activate was quite good for me, but 6oxo did nothing.  To be honest most test booster products do not work very well IMO.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 6, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and postive
*get stronger
*get laid
*never give up
*improve olympic lifts technique
*bench more than D
*shrink waist and expand rib cage


todays workout- legs and arms- bring your balls

front squat close stance
165X12 pr up 6 reps and 5 pounds! fuck me
165X11
165X10
165X9 
intensity was spot on

Back squat close stance bar on traps
215X3
215X4
215X4

DB curls
40X4 pr
40X4
40X5 shit!

Close grip BB  curls
85X4 pr
75X7 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep!
75X7


This is now my best workout Ive ever had. So intense i just took it to the next level on this one. Was about 25 mins in lenght so good. BTW i use a belt on all core exercises. Gonna cut grass then cycle for 1 hour. Weight was 166.6 yesterday pics will be up next week. Gonna get this chicks number on tuesday shes pretty, blond, short, and intresting my kinda girl lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 6, 2007)

goob said:


> Activate was quite good for me, but 6oxo did nothing.  To be honest most test booster products do not work very well IMO.



true so true. 6-oxo is actually more like a really weak prohormone(sides are very mild at best) just so you know same with nolvadex xt. I view tribulus or however its spelled as a sexual aid nothing more.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 6, 2007)

Thats an amazing work out there bro!  Those are some killer squats and curls.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 6, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Thats an amazing work out there bro!  Those are some killer squats and curls.



Thxks JH! It was a ball buster!


----------



## goob (Oct 6, 2007)

25 mins for front + back squats et al??? That's fairly impressive.  Your legs must have burned after that.  Great Curls too.  I should get back into squats, but I think I'll wait til I'm either on a bulk or stopping running.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 6, 2007)

goob said:


> 25 mins for front + back squats et al??? That's fairly impressive.  Your legs must have burned after that.  Great Curls too.  I should get back into squats, but I think I'll wait til I'm either on a bulk or stopping running.



Damn straight i was all weak and couldnt walk down the stairs well. I would'nt give up squats simply because they will help you gain total body mass.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2007)

Im 166.4 at 8.5% bf so i got about another week left till im done cutting up. Still retaining water for some reason. Waist is 30.5 inchs. On a cool thought im benching 165X9 so i feel real good that i can rep out my BW!


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

Stop being gay, lets see some size increasing! 8% bf and its getting ready to get cold. Your going to really have to layer up on the clothes. 

Whats up buddy?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> Stop being gay, lets see some size increasing! 8% bf and its getting ready to get cold. Your going to really have to layer up on the clothes.
> 
> Whats up buddy?



  you sound like a power lifter lol. I'm doing good man real good. Once i get to 8% then ill go for a 8 week bulk gaining 1 pound every 2 weeks to keep it lean then ill go from there. Cant seem to get onto EB.net for some reason brother D.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

They are working on the server. It will be back up in a week or so. 

Brother I am far from a powerlifter anymore. I have let that shit go by the wayside. I like to lift heavy weights, but I have been working in the 12,10,8 rep range lately.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> They are working on the server. It will be back up in a week or so.
> 
> Brother I am far from a powerlifter anymore. I have let that shit go by the wayside. I like to lift heavy weights, but I have been working in the 12,10,8 rep range lately.



ok thats good to hear. I know what you mean i used to be so westside now im all BB lol i love the 10 rep perfect because you can always fight to get that next rep were as a 3 rep max you cant as easily.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

Hell I am stronger now than I have been in a while.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hell I am stronger now than I have been in a while.



Me to except my squats weaker.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

My squats are in the same level or so. Bench is coming along. I have no idea the 1-rm, but I can rep out 225 pretty well.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2007)

Cycleing for 1 hour and 35 mins today. Chest day tomorrow! Piss easy for me im gonna get 165X9.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice BF%, that hardcore running is really paying off for you.  Tomorrow is my chest day too, cant wait!


----------



## katt (Oct 7, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> fuck me girl lol.



Really?


----------



## goob (Oct 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *Brutus_G*
> 
> 
> _
> fuck me girl mon._


 
Was that Jamiacan for saying you scored?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 8, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Nice BF%, that hardcore running is really paying off for you.  Tomorrow is my chest day too, cant wait!



I havent been able to run for about a week but i plan on getting back into the running real soon.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 8, 2007)

katt said:


> Really?



Did i really post that lol?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 8, 2007)

goob said:


> Was that Jamiacan for saying you scored?



lol 

ok im cycling 1 hour and 35 mins today then  tomorrow is a carb day. I need it to im getting pretty pissy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 8, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8%
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*get laid
*never give up
*improve olympic lifts technique
*bench more than D
*shrink waist and expand ribcage


todays workout- chest-
Incline DB press
60X10 pr
60X8
60X6
wanted to bench but some big guy was benching 3 plates lol he was cool

dips
10X5
10X3
10X3+8 negatives

Incline DB flys 
35X11pr
35X8
35X7

fore arm curls
95X32 pr
95X22
95X21

Got done pretty fast maybe 15 mins not sure but it was tough and i set some prs. Need my extend so bad love that shit. Carbing up tomorrow. Weighed in at like 164.4 today my cuts ALMOST OVER THXK GOD! Played hacky sac for like 45-60 mins today.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 8, 2007)

Excellent w/o Brother Brutus!!! Your coming along pretty solid imo!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 8, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o Brother Brutus!!! Your coming along pretty solid imo!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!



Oh you know all is well! I am getting kinda pissy but thats from low carbs.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Oh you know all is well! I am getting kinda pissy but thats from low carbs.



Glad all is well my Friend!!!
I hear ya, my wife hates when I start dieting down, LOL!!!


----------



## goob (Oct 9, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Oh you know all is well! I am getting kinda pissy but thats from low carbs.


 
After your cut will you up the carbs big time for the bulk?

Nice DB pressing!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 9, 2007)

goob said:


> After your cut will you up the carbs big time for the bulk?
> 
> Nice DB pressing!



Na I'm low carbs year round with a carb up every 4th day. I have a endo tendency when it comes to fat storage/loss everything else is meso.

Thxks man i really wanted to bench but oh well.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 9, 2007)

Got the stuff today so fucking excited. Got that chicks number to lol. Carb day today so no workouts.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 9, 2007)

Which chick?  The one in your pic?


----------



## goob (Oct 10, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Got the stuff today so fucking excited. Got that chicks number to lol. Carb day today so no workouts.


 
What did you get?

Good job on the chick.  Marks out of 10 on the hotness scale????


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 10, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Which chick?  The one in your pic?



Of course  .


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 10, 2007)

goob said:


> What did you get?
> 
> Good job on the chick.  Marks out of 10 on the hotness scale????



The epistane. Id give her a 7(acne) im not sure if i want to even bother considering there's alot of hot chicks here.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> The epistane. Id give her a 7(acne) im not sure if i want to even bother considering there's alot of hot chicks here.



At you age, you should be shallow and only go for the hot chicks.

And try to find the ones with the most emotional baggage.  I regret not going for more of those.  They're so fun!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 10, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*get laid
*Improve olympic lifts technique
*never give up
*Bench more than D
*shrink waist and expand rib cage


todays workout- shoulders/traps-

Hang cleans
180X4 
180X4
180X4
decent

Upright DB rows
60X12 pr
60X11
60X11
60X10
good

OHP DB
55X5 pr maybe not sure
55X4
55X4

Had to leave spent about 20 mins wanted to get another exercise in there but shit happens. Just ran 4 miles in 31 mins. I really want to get it back to 28 mins for 4 miles. Gonna cycle for 1 hour soon. I got a running buddy to! We'll see how in shape he is tomorrow.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> At you age, you should be shallow and only go for the hot chicks.
> 
> And try to find the ones with the most emotional baggage.  I regret not going for more of those.  They're so fun!



Your like the crazy uncle i never had!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Your like the crazy uncle i never had!



Yeah, I'm just trying to pass my worldly insights along.

Some older people will tell you to invest in a good education; some will tell you to invest your money wisely for retirement; I'll tell you to bang the hot crazy chicks.

I wish I had an uncle like me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, I'm just trying to pass my worldly insights along.
> 
> Some older people will tell you to invest in a good education; some will tell you to invest your money wisely for retirement; I'll tell you to bang the hot crazy chicks.
> 
> I wish I had an uncle like me.



Ill take your advice on that then man. You got any tips for getting a chick to leave you alone if she likes you?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Ill take your advice on that then man. You got any tips for getting a chick to leave you alone if she likes you?



Well, you could just tell her to get lost.  But you'd risk being seen as a jerk in your circle of friends.  If she's not in it, tell her to get lost.

Call her.  Call her every single night and talk for 30 minutes.  She'll feel like your hounding her and want to get some space.  This may, or may not, work.  It depends on the chick.   Just don't do this with a non-hot chick.  She'll take it as a sign that you like her.

Or you could simply start spending time with other chicks.  This'll piss off 90% of chicks.

You could make it a point to set, and break, at least two appointments with her each week until she leaves.

And I meant it about the crazy chicks.  Find one that's needy, bi-polar, or something.  Some of my best memories were with those kind of chicks.  Yeah, you don't want to get into a long-term relationship with one, but they're a hell of a lot of fun for several months.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Well, you could just tell her to get lost.  But you'd risk being seen as a jerk in your circle of friends.  If she's not in it, tell her to get lost.
> 
> Call her.  Call her every single night and talk for 30 minutes.  She'll feel like your hounding her and want to get some space.  This may, or may not, work.  It depends on the chick.   Just don't do this with a non-hot chick.  She'll take it as a sign that you like her.
> 
> ...




This maybe the best advice ive ever been given. Ive broken 3 appointments so far lol and i never call her back ,but its like she just likes me more crazy chicks! Oh well if i keep ignoreing her shell get it eventually.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> This maybe the best advice ive ever been given. Ive broken 3 appointments so far lol and i never call her back ,but its like she just likes me more crazy chicks! Oh well if i keep ignoreing her shell get it eventually.



Thanks. 

I've got one more for you, but it's pretty fucking brutal.

Tell her you're going to meet her at a nice restaurant on a Friday night that's at least 45 minutes away.  And then don't show.  And turn your cell phone off so it goes right to voice mail.

If she stays with you after that, you'd be okay to pick up another girl and do a three-some, because she ain't never going to leave you no matter what.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I've got one more for you, but it's pretty fucking brutal.
> 
> ...



LOL! I dont think i could do that to someone even if it would get her away forever. I got a guilt conscience like no other. Why would i want a threesome with a 5?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL! I dont think i could do that to someone even if it would get her away forever. I got a guilt conscience like no other. Why would i want a threesome with a 5?



Like I said, pretty brutal.

Sex in numbers over two is calculated as a magnitude.  So a threesome with two 5-scale chicks rates a 15.

One of my big regrets in life was not doing a threesome. The closest I can came was with two pregnant chicks. One of them backed out at the last moment.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Like I said, pretty brutal.
> 
> Sex in numbers over two is calculated as a magnitude.  So a threesome with two 5-scale chicks rates a 15.
> 
> One of my big regrets in life was not doing a threesome.  The closest I can came was with two pregnant chicks.  One of them backed out at the last moment.



OMG   two pregnant chicks comon DOMS! "That shit is wack"


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

They were only a couple of months pregnant.  You couldn't even tell.


----------



## goob (Oct 11, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> This maybe the best advice ive ever been given. Ive broken 3 appointments so far lol and i never call her back ,but its like she just likes me more crazy chicks! Oh well if i keep ignoreing her shell get it eventually.


 
It's the old adage: "Treat 'em mean........."

Ignoring her only makes her try harder.  To really put her off, do the opposite, phone her all the time, be really "dependant" on her.  Send her mushy messages. Become up a sap.   If she's anything like normal, she'll run a mile.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 11, 2007)

goob said:


> It's the old adage: "Treat 'em mean........."
> 
> Ignoring her only makes her try harder.  To really put her off, do the opposite, phone her all the time, be really "dependant" on her.  Send her mushy messages. Become up a sap.   If she's anything like normal, she'll run a mile.



I dont think im capable of kissing a girls ass. Eventually shell try something and ill just tell her no thats all there is to it.


Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*get stronger
*improve olympic lifts technique
*never give up
*bench more than D can!
*shrink waist and expand rib cage


todays workout-back and triceps-

Neutral grip chinups
X8
X6
X4+10 negatives

DB chest supported rows
45X9
45X10
45X10
45X10 pr i think

Seated rows
200X12 pr
215X5 pr
215X4+2 negs
215X5+ 2 negs

DB overhead extensions (OHE)
50X8 pr
50X7
50X6
50X6


Decent stuff today no world records ,but the effort was there. Cant wait till I'm back to gaining muscle again! Ran 2 miles and walked 2, my running buddy is kinda outta shape for my standards. He's cool thou so ill keep going as long as he puts out the effort. Gonna cycle for 1 hour.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> They were only a couple of months pregnant.  You couldn't even tell.



You sir are sick lol .


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You sir are sick lol .



Hey!  It's not like I did it. The deal fell through.

And nice workout, man!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Hey!  It's not like I did it. The deal fell through.
> 
> And nice workout, man!



The real question is if the deal had stayed would you still have done it? and thks buddy!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> The real question is if the deal had stayed would you still have done it? and thks buddy!



Hell yes!  I think that pregnant women are hot.  Besides, I said that I'd alter my standards if it meant more than one chick at a time.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Hell yes!  I think that pregnant women are hot.  Besides, I said that I'd alter my standards if it meant more than one chick at a time.



I can't give you a tough time since sex is sex and we're guys who cant be held responsible for our actions lol.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I can't give you a *tough time* since *sex is sex* and we're guys who cant be held *responsible for our actions* lol.



Wait!...are you hitting on me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Wait!...are you hitting on me.



Maybe


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 12, 2007)

Cycled for 1 hour today. This is the last day of my cut!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok yesterday i was 164.4 at 9.25% bf apparently i gained about 1.25% bf in week. Oh well it isn't perfect. I plan on gaining .5 pounds a week for about 8 weeks which will put me at a 4-5 pound gain in 2 1/2 months. Ill go from there. Waist is 30.25 inches the lowest its ever been!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok yesterday i was 164.4 at 9.25% bf apparently i gained about 1.25% bf in week. Oh well it isn't perfect. I plan on gaining .5 pounds a week for about 8 weeks which will put me at a 4-5 pound gain in 2 1/2 months. Ill go from there. Waist is 30.25 inches the lowest its ever been! Plan on running the epistane after i gain the 4-5 pounds.


----------



## goob (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice work B.  Definately got great results with your cut, and effectively have the chick slaying physique!  All the chicks I know love the athletic rather than muscular look.  Great job!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 14, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice work B.  Definately got great results with your cut, and effectively have the chick slaying physique!  All the chicks I know love the athletic rather than muscular look.  Great job!



True they do love the six pack i know this kid who's gotta be 125 5'8 ,but he's got abs and a hot girl friend. You'd think girls would go for the biggest guy out there since he'd naturally be the most dominate and if had alot of fat that would mean he had alot of food and could survive a famine.


----------



## goob (Oct 14, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> True they do love the six pack i know this kid who's gotta be 125 5'8 ,but he's got abs and a hot girl friend. You'd think girls would go for the biggest guy out there since he'd naturally be the most dominate and if had alot of fat that would mean he had alot of food and could survive a famine.


 
Perhaps in the neanderthol world, but things have moved on since then.  It is strange, they do love abs, skinny athletic seems to be way more popular to the chicks than very muscular. 

If you have very low Bf% and good muscle definition (not huge) they'll love you for it.   Now you just need find an excuse to take your top off in front of some hot chicks......


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice cutting there.  Now is the fun part, BULKING!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 14, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Nice cutting there.  Now is the fun part, BULKING!



True dat!


Goob ill make a reason lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 14, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Nice cutting there.  Now is the fun part, BULKING!



I second that!!! Eat clean though my Friend, just ALOT of it, LOL!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 15, 2007)

I always do gonna try and keep it lean as possible.


----------



## goob (Oct 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I always do gonna try and keep it lean as possible.


 
Any hot chick action this weekend?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 15, 2007)

No my sister had her birthday on saturday and i was busy as shit on sunday. Weak excuses i know.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 15, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 169
*never ever give up
*keep BF% low
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*never give up
*improve olympic lifts technique
*get stronger
*expand rib cage and shrink waist
*get stronger


todays workout- legs-

Squats close stance smith machine
215X8 pr
215X7
215X7 ball busters

Leg press close stance
250X15 pr
250X14
250X14

claf raises
90x13 pr
90X12
90X11
90X11+ 2 negs

fore arm curls
85X26 pr
85X23
85X21


Ran for 3.5 miles walked .5 mile. I'm gonna keep running but only for 3 miles about 3 times a week to help keep me lean. Slowly upping my calories. Workout was real good! The intensity and Prs were there its nice to be off my cut. Cutting out the ephedra slowly so theres no rebound i never realized how much i liked that shit.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 15, 2007)

Excellent w/o BRother Brutus!!! Very NICE PR's too my Friend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 15, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o BRother Brutus!!! Very NICE PR's too my Friend!!!



Damn straight i think i added 15 pounds to my leg press and 10 to my squat.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice squating.  How did you like using the smith machine?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 16, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Nice squating.  How did you like using the smith machine?



I like it since it allows be to give it my all without the worry of falling face first. My DOMS is crazy today!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 16, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 169 pounds
*keep lean
*never ever give up
*get laid
*get stronger
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D
*improve olympic lifts technique


todays workout-arms-

BB close grip curls
75X6
75X5+1 neg
75X5+1 neg
75X4+1 neg

Tricep pushdowns
110X14 pr
110X13
110X13

DB hammer curls
30X12
30X11
30X11

DB over head extensions
45X12
45X11
45X10
45X9

This wasn't that great of a workout focus wasn't were it shouldve been. Ive felt kinda depressed this whole day and it was just a shitty day in general. Sometimes i think I'm bi polar. See you later guys.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice work out dude.  Those are hella reps, that looks brutal.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 17, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Nice work out dude.  Those are hella reps, that looks brutal.



THxks it wasnt bad. So sore today i almost fell when i steped outta bed this morning.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 17, 2007)

LMFAO! I usually feel like that to after leg day.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 17, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> LMFAO! I usually feel like that to after leg day.



Thats good to hear JH! I mean im not happy your in pain just that its good you got a good workout in .


----------



## goob (Oct 17, 2007)

Good job B.  We all get workouts that we just can't get into properly.  Don't sweat it.  Why do you think you felt down.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Good job B.  We all get workouts that we just can't get into properly.  Don't sweat it.  Why do you think you felt down.



No clue i still feel slightly depressed. I may just be bi polar?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 18, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 169.4
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*get stronger
*improve olympic lifts technique
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D can


todays workout- chest-

Bench wg
165X8
165X6
165X3

DB incline bench
50X11
50X9
50X6

dips
X5
X4
X4+7 negatives

pec machine
170X6 pr
130X10 pr
130X8
130X6

Hopeing ill be extremely sore tomorrow. Gonna start doing some lower reps on the bench also gonna add in decline bench. Intensity was there ,but my PRs were missing so I'm gonna switch this up! Feeling much better today in fact i feel amazing! One of my best friends from Georgia found me on my space so i almost pissed myself its been way to long. Oh yeah i cycled for 40mins yesterday keeping it lean guys. Ill post up pics every 5 weeks.


----------



## goob (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job. Hows the transition from low cals to super high going on your bulk?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 18, 2007)

goob said:


> Good job. Hows the transition from low cals to super high going on your bulk?



Thxks brother G. I'm not doing a real all out bulk. I'm just gonna lift hard as hell and aim to gain 1/2 a pound per week or less.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice work out B!  You have some cool goals there.  That would be sweet to bulk and keep a similar BF% to what ur at now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 19, 2007)

Well ill be happy as long as i can keep it lean. Im still so crazy sore im my legs and calves lol! Got my chest nice and sore to.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

Great job on your workouts, and congrats on your recent PR's.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 19, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 169
*get stronger
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*improve olympic lifts technique
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than brother D can\
*never give up
*keep lean

todays workout-back-

Chinups fat bar 
15X4
15X3
15X3
15X2
15X2+7 negatives

DB rows used good form
65X8
65X8
65X10 pr

Tbar rows(kinda)
120X7
120X9 pr
120X8
120X8 
kept the form good on these

Close grip over head presses(to hit my triceps)
65X8 
65X9 pr
65X8

Excellent stuff here i was so intense and i loved every minute of it. This workout was loaded with PRs so I'm happy from a bodybuilding and from a getting stronger point to. Still sore from Mondays leg day lol. My calves are very sore same with my chest. Took about 30mins to do this workout. Cycled on the bike for 30mins today also.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Great job on your workouts, and congrats on your recent PR's.



Thxks buddy! That chest day doesnt even touch this back day in Prs!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice goals as well. I should have some goals like "getting laid." lol.


----------



## goob (Oct 19, 2007)

Great Chins B.  Good workout overall.   You don't spend long in the gym, I think HIT would be right up your street.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice goals as well. I should have some goals like "getting laid." lol.



Damn straight!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Great Chins B.  Good workout overall.   You don't spend long in the gym, I think HIT would be right up your street.



Im sorta doing HIT the main diffrence is im not doing all out failure with forced reps and burnouts and rest pauses so on. Just straight up sets to failure with the exception of reps 3 or lower.


----------



## katt (Oct 19, 2007)

Geez B, seven negatives for the last set of chins?    I can only imagine how that burned!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 19, 2007)

katt said:


> Geez B, seven negatives for the last set of chins?    I can only imagine how that burned!



Not to bad the T bars are what messed me up good!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 20, 2007)

ok Bf is 9.75% which isnt exactly what i wanted i ended up gaining 2.8 pounds this week on only 2450 cals a day with cardio. Of that 2.8 pounds 1.39 is muscle so its not all bad that said and done im lowering my cals to 2000 and gonna keep the cardio in 3 times a week. My goal is to gain 1/2 a pound every week with about 80-90% of that being muscle.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 20, 2007)

Ok after some thinking heres my new diet
its a 40 p 40 c 20 f split with total cals =2000
As you can see I'm actually gonna try a low fat diet with moderate carbs which for me is just freaking unheard of. Still going for the 1/2 pound gain per week. Ill post up pics next week just so i can see if I'm still looking lean.


----------



## goob (Oct 20, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Ok after some thinking heres my new diet
> its a 40 p 40 c 20 f split with total cals =2000
> As you can see I'm actually gonna try a low fat diet with moderate carbs which for me is just freaking unheard of. Still going for the 1/2 pound gain per week. Ill post up pics next week just so i can see if I'm still looking lean.


 
Hey, B.  Just enjoy man. I understand your motivation, and appreciate it.  Cut back on thinking too much about numbers, and enjoy the bitches, then you won't be able to think too much about numbers, except the ones you can trace on her......


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 21, 2007)

goob said:


> Hey, B.  Just enjoy man. I understand your motivation, and appreciate it.  Cut back on thinking too much about numbers, and enjoy the bitches, then you won't be able to think too much about numbers, except the ones you can trace on her......



Word . Gonna run 4 miles today.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> ok Bf is 9.75% which isnt exactly what i wanted i ended up gaining 2.8 pounds this week on only 2450 cals a day with cardio. Of that 2.8 pounds 1.39 is muscle so its not all bad that said and done im lowering my cals to 2000 and gonna keep the cardio in 3 times a week. My goal is to gain 1/2 a pound every week with about 80-90% of that being muscle.



wow man you got this shit down to a science.  I wish I could gain muscle like that.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 21, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> wow man you got this shit down to a science.  I wish I could gain muscle like that.



Most of thats muscle memory and i still gained some fat. Starting the 6-oxo again since i love that shit so much!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 22, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 169
*stay lean
*get stronger
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*improve olympic lifts technique
*expand rib cage and shrink waist
*bench more than D can


todays workout- shoulders/traps-

Hang cleans
185X3 
185X3
185X4 pr
I was muscleing it up which is bad on the o lifts. Gonna get back into practicing my technique.

DB upright rows
55X12
55X13
55X12
55X12

DB lean away laterals
20X12
20X13
20X11+6 negatives

Rear delt machine
90X12 pr
90X6+2 negatives
90X6+2 negatives

This was decent but i wasn't feeling it like i shoulder. Legs and arms are tomorrow so i figure i can make up for this then. Gonna add in some 5 rep BB OHP next time to work on my strength. Played hacky shack for 45mins today.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking good. I love the rear delt machine. It's one of the few machines I like.


----------



## goob (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice hang cleaning!  Hey B, have you been out to try and beat the 4mile/26 minute challenge?


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice hang cleans!  I wanna start doin O lifts to but I dunno where to start...  How do those lifts help u with strength?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 24, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Looking good. I love the rear delt machine. It's one of the few machines I like.



I gotta go with you on that machines in general suck except the legpress, rear delt machine, and the sexy ass peck dec!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 24, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice hang cleaning!  Hey B, have you been out to try and beat the 4mile/26 minute challenge?



No man im sry completly forgot about it. For some reason ive really been having a lack of energy and some trouble breathing. Once im back to normal i promise ill go all out for it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 24, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Nice hang cleans!  I wanna start doin O lifts to but I dunno where to start...  How do those lifts help u with strength?



I would watch youtube videos of people hang cleaning a very heavy weight anyone can clean ,but the guys doing it heavy in general will have the best form. Read a shit load about technique and also its very important to have someone who knows what they're doing to teach you. If you dont have a good teacher your just get bad habits.

The lifts help you get more explosive and add power(strength speed). You'll also improve your vertical jump some.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok this is what i did yesterday. I didnt do anything today except maybe played 30mins of hacky sack.

yesterdays workout-legs-

Squats close stance smith machine
225X7 pr
225X6
225X5
very intense

leg press close stance
255X17 pr up 5 pounds and 2 reps
255X15
225X14
225X12 hard

calve raises
90X13 pr maybe
90X12
90X11
90X11

done in about 30 mins. I'm not sore enough today so next time ill just destroy my legs and calves. Ran 4 miles but i lacked energy and couldn't breath so my time sucked.


----------



## goob (Oct 24, 2007)

Outstanding!  How can you run 4 miles after squat day?  I could never do that, so much that I've pretty much dropped squats from the routine.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I gotta go with you on that machines in general suck except the legpress, rear delt machine, and the sexy ass peck dec!



I'll have to agree on all of that. I don't legpress much anymore because of foot problems, so I just stick to squats for now. But the delt and peck dec, for sure.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2007)

What's funny is at my gym a lot of people use the rear delt machine for a pec dec even though there is a pec dec there. I guess it don't matter, but it's annoying when you want to use it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 24, 2007)

goob said:


> Outstanding!  How can you run 4 miles after squat day?  I could never do that, so much that I've pretty much dropped squats from the routine.



In nothing speacial your just as on going as me. You could do it just give it a try.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 24, 2007)

vortrit said:


> What's funny is at my gym a lot of people use the rear delt machine for a pec dec even though there is a pec dec there. I guess it don't matter, but it's annoying when you want to use it.



LOL you what you gotta do then is hop on the pec deck and use it for rear delts!


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice squats, your gunna be burning tommorw!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 24, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Nice squats, your gunna be burning tommorw!



Hell yeah day 2 DOMS is always the worst day.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 24, 2007)

This is a noob question but what does DOMS mean?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 25, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> This is a noob question but what does DOMS mean?



Delayed onset muscle soreness. Its not a newb question some places just don't use the term.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 25, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 170 
*get stronger
*stay lean
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*improve olympic lifts technique
*Never give up
*bench more than Brother D
*shrink waist and expand rib cage

Todays workout- chest and arms-

Bench press
180X2+1 with spotters help
160X5
160X4
160X3
Kinda disapponted my strenght is very down

DB incline bench
55X8
55X7
55X6

DB incline flys
35X12
35X11+2 negatives
35X9+3 negativess

DB curls
35X9
35X8
35X7+2 negatives
35X5+3-4 negatives not sure

BB curls
65X7
65X5+2 negatives
65X3+3 negatives

WEll! I didn't get one PR and some of my lifts went down, but this workout was so intense i think i will be gaining alot of muscle from it and hopefully my level of soreness will be very bad. Gonna cycle for 30mins since its raining. Got a date on Sunday for lunch!


----------



## goob (Oct 25, 2007)

Good workout, and great job on the date!  

Ok, important details:
Hotness level: ?
Chance of putting out: ?

Rate out of 10.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 25, 2007)

Another killer work out!  Those flys sound hard.  How did ur legs feel today?


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 25, 2007)

goob said:


> Good workout, and great job on the date!
> 
> Ok, important details:
> Hotness level: ?
> ...



LOLed @ chance of putting out!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 25, 2007)

haven't had a look in here in a while, and you're workouts are coming along great Brutus!



goob said:


> Good workout, and great job on the date!
> 
> Ok, important details:
> Hotness level: ?
> ...


----------



## Pylon (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice work, B.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 26, 2007)

goob said:


> Good workout, and great job on the date!
> 
> Ok, important details:
> Hotness level: ?
> ...



8 
4-6

she's the same girl i gave a 7 awhile ago but ever since i got her number shes been fixing her hair and wearing sexy shit so i guess its 8 now. Im not sure shes a nice girl who knows its college so shit changes.

Thxks buddy


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 26, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Another killer work out!  Those flys sound hard.  How did ur legs feel today?



Na i get off on chest exercises so its like im "cumming" lol. My legs actually feel decent ,my calves are fucked.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 26, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> haven't had a look in here in a while, and you're workouts are coming along great Brutus!



Thxks bro its good to see you again.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 26, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, B.



Thxks P!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, nice looking workout!


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> 8
> 4-6
> 
> she's the same girl i gave a 7 awhile ago but ever since i got her number shes been fixing her hair and wearing sexy shit so i guess its 8 now. Im not sure shes a nice girl who knows its college so shit changes.
> ...


 
Yeah, it's amazing what a good paint job can do.  I guess, an afternoon date is going to be struggle to get her into the sack.  

Sounds like a good pick though, an 8 is always worth it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 27, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, nice looking workout!



Thxks V.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 27, 2007)

goob said:


> Yeah, it's amazing what a good paint job can do.  I guess, an afternoon date is going to be struggle to get her into the sack.
> 
> Sounds like a good pick though, an 8 is always worth it.



Yeah i think she is worth it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok Bf is 9.75 waist is 30 and I'm feeling kinda depressed since i think i look like shit. Gonna run today haven't gained any weight this week upping my calories.

New pics are up in my gallery the first 3 are the ones from this week.


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Ok Bf is 9.75 waist is 30 and I'm feeling kinda depressed since i think i look like shit. Gonna run today haven't gained any weight this week upping my calories.
> 
> New pics are up in my gallery the first 3 are the ones from this week.


 
You don't look shit.  She's going to love it.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 27, 2007)

still looking lean man


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 27, 2007)

goob said:


> You don't look shit.  She's going to love it.



I appreciate you guys always sticking with me even when i get sand in my vagina. Im gonna try and reschedule it for 6 so it will be later in the day when i bring her home.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 27, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> still looking lean man



I really do appreciate it my waist is actually smaller than it was at 164.4 so maybe im just being a little bitch.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 27, 2007)

Lookin good Brother Brutus!!! Sorry been MIA, will have to let my journal go for a while, ALOT of craziness in my life right now, but I will check in when I can and cheer everyone one!!!

GOD speed you and yours my Friend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 29, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Lookin good Brother Brutus!!! Sorry been MIA, will have to let my journal go for a while, ALOT of craziness in my life right now, but I will check in when I can and cheer everyone one!!!
> 
> GOD speed you and yours my Friend!!!



Thxk you Brother A. That's cool  i know how it can get so busy and you just don't have time. I wish you the best as always and God speed to you to.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 29, 2007)

Goals for myself
*get to 170
*stay lean
*get stronger
*never ever give up
*improve  olympic lift technique
*get laid
*bench more than brother D
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*never give up people give up way to easily.


todays workout- legs- balls pressed firmly against the wall


Front squats close stance
185X8 pr i think
185X7
185X6

leg press close stance
260X18 pr up 1 rep and 5 pounds'
260X16
260X16
260X14
260X 1 rep with 1 leg at a time for negatives
completly fucked em!

calve raises
90X14 pr 
90X13
90X12
90X10+2 negatives


Just a balls to the wall workout nothing complicated just straight up perfection Got back from my date last night at like 12 then i had to eat then i finally fell asleep at like 130 and then woke up at 630. LOL so today was all the sweeter since it shouldve been shitty. I like this girl shes interesting pretty and doesn't mind me busting on her 24/7. Cycling for 35 mins to keep it lean. I think I'm still retaining alot of water i guess because all the carbs I'm eating have a shit load of sodium ie beans, bread, and low carb tortillas.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice w/out, Brut.  Pics look great too!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 29, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice w/out, Brut.  Pics look great too!



Thxks bro! I know its low volume but it whooped my ass!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice work out. Looking good on that leg press!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 29, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice work out. Looking good on that leg press!



I started to tear up during the leg press. I like high rep leg press since you can always get that last rep if you got the balls. Thxks again V.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 29, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I started to tear up during the leg press. I like high rep leg press since *you can always get that last rep if you got the balls.* Thxks again V.



I like the way you think!

nice job on those front squats!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2007)

Definitely solid work!


----------



## goob (Oct 30, 2007)

Destroying those legs B.   Superb workout. How the date go?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 30, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> I like the way you think!
> 
> nice job on those front squats!



Thxks big JH! My upper back is sore and my legs hurt a little ,but not enough guess this means its time to switch it up.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 30, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Definitely solid work!



Thxks V but i need to step it up legs arent crippling sore like before gotta get my balls on straight.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 30, 2007)

goob said:


> Destroying those legs B.   Superb workout. How the date go?



Thxks you brother G! It went really good. Its weird she's kinda shy around people but when shes with me she never stops talking. I like her.

On a completely random note you know how there are phantom vibrations well i swear I'm getting phantom crotch vibrations like a cell phone is there lol.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 30, 2007)

nice workout Brutus.

simple but very effective


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 30, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nice workout Brutus.
> 
> simple but very effective



You know it!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 30, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> On a completely random note you know how there are phantom vibrations well i swear I'm getting phantom crotch vibrations like a cell phone is there lol.



Cool!  Can you teach it to the rest of us?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 31, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Cool!  Can you teach it to the rest of us?



LOL no clue how to bro. Its not happening anymore, weird huh?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 31, 2007)

Gonna run 3-4 miles today with my running buddy. Played hacky sack for lik45-30 mins.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 31, 2007)

OK, dude, hacky is not cardio.  I just want to be clear on that.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 1, 2007)

Pylon said:


> OK, dude, hacky is not cardio.  I just want to be clear on that.



I just count it as activity. 

Walked 5-6 miles today with my girl.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice walk. lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 2, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice walk. lol.



The intensity of it was very draining . Some guys just don't know how to take it to the next level.


----------



## goob (Nov 2, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> The intensity of it was very draining . *Some guys just don't know how to take it to the next level*.


 
Are you trying to tell us that you did'nt get anywhere?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 2, 2007)

goob said:


> Are you trying to tell us that you did'nt get anywhere?



Smart ass.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 2, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 170 pounds
*get stronger
*keep lean
*never ever give up
*get laid
*improve olympic lifts technique
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*shrink waist and expand rib cage


Todays workout- back-

Pullups wide grip
7.5X4 pr up 1 rep and 2.5 pounds
7.5X3
7.5X3
7.5X2+9 negatives

DB rows
65X11 +1neg PR every set was up 1-2 reps
65X11
65X12
65X10 +1

T-bar rows
130X11 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
130X11
130x10
130X12


Very intense set very good PRs. Hoping for the crazy ass soreness tomorrow. Ran 4 miles today.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2007)

That's a lot of T-Bars!  

Look pretty damn good there, Brutus!


----------



## goob (Nov 2, 2007)

Great job on the PR's.  Do you conut the bar on T-bars?


----------



## goob (Nov 2, 2007)

goob said:


> Great job on the PR's. Do you *conut* the bar on T-bars?


 
Holy shit.  The danny81 virus must be spreading.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2007)

"conut" is actually new slang term.  It means that you ride the barbell like it's a stripper's pole.


----------



## goob (Nov 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> "conut" is actually new slang term. It means that you ride the barbell like it's a stripper's pole.


 
 Nice.  I see Bigdyl is the olympic record holder for that particular move.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice work out. Excellent T-Bar rows.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's a lot of T-Bars!
> 
> Look pretty damn good there, Brutus!



Thxks man! I really wanted to do more but i had to make this workout extra quick.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 2, 2007)

goob said:


> Great job on the PR's.  Do you conut the bar on T-bars?



Thxks brother G! Na its the only time i dont count the bar on an exercise.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> "conut" is actually new slang term.  It means that you ride the barbell like it's a stripper's pole.



In that case i guess i do conut the bar lol. Sry bout that big G .


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 2, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice work out. Excellent T-Bar rows.



Thxks V! I'm gonna be honest it was slightly sloppy with some body language ,but not excessive.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 2, 2007)

Congrats on the PRs bro!  Do you know where ur bw is now?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 2, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Congrats on the PRs bro!  Do you know where ur bw is now?



Ill weigh in and measure BF tomorrow and thanks JH.


----------



## katt (Nov 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> "conut" is actually new slang term.  It means that you ride the barbell like it's a stripper's pole.




Do you have a video of that???


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2007)

katt said:


> Do you have a video of that???



I have a video of me conuting.  But I'm wearing a thong and I'm told it's very disturbing...


----------



## katt (Nov 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I have a video of me conuting.  But I'm wearing a thong and I'm told it's very disturbing...



Disturbing??   I think it would be awesome!    Ah,,come on,, post it..

Can you hear me chanting in the background???


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2007)

....post it, post it, post it...
I don't know..
 ....post it, post it, post it...
What would the guys say?
 ....post it, post it, post it...
Would I be more of a man if I post it?
 ....post it, post it, post it...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> ....post it, post it, post it...
> I don't know..
> ....post it, post it, post it...
> What would the guys say?
> ...




You know you want to don't play this game with me.


----------



## goob (Nov 3, 2007)

The rational part of DOMS 's brain said:


> I don't know..
> ....don't post it, head will explode,..head will explode,..head will explode,..
> What would the guys say?
> ...don't post it, head will explode,..head will explode,..head will explode,..
> ...


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 3, 2007)

Weights 166.4 and Bf% is 9.87 so actually lost about a pound of muscle no clue whats going on. Ive been eating like crazy and i still haven't gained shit. Waist is 30.75 inchs when last week it was 30 so I'm kinda pissed. I think I'm just over trained and need a week off?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds like you're doing great work.  Maybe not a week off, but a light week?  Just a change in routine?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 3, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Sounds like you're doing great work.  Maybe not a week off, but a light week?  Just a change in routine?



You mean i should change my routine or did i change it? I dont think i can do light it would kill me. How about 5 days?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok ran 4 miles yesterday just gonna chill for as long as possible today watched sponge bob and fairly odd parents that shit's hilarious.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 4, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> How about 5 days?



Whatever work for you.  I'm just saying you can unload a little without skipping if you feel overworked.

Love the Odds, by the way.  Have you seen the one with his grandpa and the old time cartoons?  Classic.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 5, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Weights 166.4 and Bf% is 9.87 so actually lost about a pound of muscle no clue whats going on. Ive been eating like crazy and i still haven't gained shit. Waist is 30.75 inchs when last week it was 30 so I'm kinda pissed. I think I'm just over trained and need a week off?



Nice #'s!  I'm having a hard time gaining weight to brother.  Keep on eating lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Whatever work for you.  I'm just saying you can unload a little without skipping if you feel overworked.
> 
> Love the Odds, by the way.  Have you seen the one with his grandpa and the old time cartoons?  Classic.



Ill try that then no failure and little less volume and intensity for this week.

Na man but i bet its funny as hell!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 5, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Nice #'s!  I'm having a hard time gaining weight to brother.  Keep on eating lol.



The thing is when i do a high fat diet i can gain 2 pounds a week easy on a typical bodybuilder mod prot mod carbs low fat diet its hard to gain weight.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 5, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Na man but i bet its funny as hell!



They are watching old time cartoons like Popeye (but not Popeye, of course).  When Timmy questions the amount of violence, his grandpa tells him "These are real cartoons!  The generation that grew up on these started two wars, three police actions and the National Hockey League!"

Good times....


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> They are watching old time cartoons like Popeye (but not Popeye, of course).  When Timmy questions the amount of violence, his grandpa tells him "These are real cartoons!  The generation that grew up on these started two wars, three police actions and the National Hockey League!"
> 
> Good times....



LOL!


Ran 4 miles today and played hacky sac for about and hour and half.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 5, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> Ran 4 miles today and played hacky sac for about and hour and half.



Sounds like your definitely getting your cardio in.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 5, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Sounds like your definitely getting your cardio in.



Im really big on staying lean almost OCD.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 5, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> The thing is when i do a high fat diet i can gain 2 pounds a week easy on a typical bodybuilder mod prot mod carbs low fat diet its hard to gain weight.



My diet isn't the best, but its cleaner now than its ever been.  For 3 weeks I tried stuffing in 3 Mcchicken sandwiches thru out the day along with my other meals (witch were clean) and I was gaining pretty damn fast.  I got from 160-162 to 170 easy.  The down side was I broke out like crazy and my bf went up fast to.


----------



## goob (Nov 6, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Im really big on staying lean almost OCD.


 
Sure, I firmly believe that if it took you a long time to cut to the point you wanted, why the fuck would you want to gain more fat, just to get bigger?  Too much hassle IMO.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 6, 2007)

goob said:


> Sure, I firmly believe that if it took you a long time to cut to the point you wanted, why the fuck would you want to gain more fat, just to get bigger?  Too much hassle IMO.



You know what it is alot of BBers using steroids gain about 1-2 pounds of muscle per week and natural bbers see this and try and copy it and they just get fat. If steroids make you able to gain 1-2 pounds of muscle per week what makes them think they can gain 1-2 pounds of muscle a week?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 6, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> My diet isn't the best, but its cleaner now than its ever been.  For 3 weeks I tried stuffing in 3 Mcchicken sandwiches thru out the day along with my other meals (witch were clean) and I was gaining pretty damn fast.  I got from 160-162 to 170 easy.  The down side was I broke out like crazy and my bf went up fast to.



Avoid micky Ds like crazy man.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok Ive decided once i get to 170 then I'm gonna run H-drol straight for 4 weeks then PCT I'm expecting to gain 10 pounds and lose some body fat.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 6, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Ok Ive decided once i get to 170 then I'm gonna run H-drol straight for 4 weeks then PCT I'm expecting to gain 10 pounds and lose some body fat.



What kind of supps are those?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> What kind of supps are those?



Um....the juicy kind....


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

McDonalds??      That's one place I cannot stand! 

The supps look good though....    makes me want to do some more.....

yeah yeah I know,,, I said only once right???


----------



## goob (Nov 7, 2007)

I know, it will be intresting to see how Big Brutus responds to the supplements.....

And, yup I hate Mcdonalds too...


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 7, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> What kind of supps are those?



Basically legal steroids. H-drol is the Prohormone version of oral Tbol a very good drug for gaining long lasting muscle and for recomps. 

Side effects liver damage, cramps in back and calves, headaches, high blood pressure, ED, and lethargy

Its a really mild one and the gains from it are supposed to be very dry and maintainable. Most gain 8-12 pounds in a 4 week time with little to no HTPA shutdown. I suspect ill get 10 pounds and lose 1-2% bf. I'm also expecting cramps and some minor ED in weeks 3-4. Ill be posting before and after pics and ill actually keep and finish a log in my journal.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 7, 2007)

katt said:


> McDonalds??      That's one place I cannot stand!
> 
> The supps look good though....    makes me want to do some more.....
> 
> yeah yeah I know,,, I said only once right???



There is no such thing as "only one cycle" its far to addictive . Yeah if i were you id go the route of prohormones for your next run since you wont go to prison for it. What are you thinking of running?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 7, 2007)

goob said:


> I know, it will be intresting to see how Big Brutus responds to the supplements.....
> 
> And, yup I hate Mcdonalds too...



Big Brutus?  Playing up my ego huh lol? Yeah ill make sure i log it so you guys can get a clear view of my experiences.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 7, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Basically legal steroids. H-drol is the Prohormone version of oral Tbol a very good drug for gaining long lasting muscle and for recomps.
> 
> Side effects liver damage, cramps in back and calves, headaches, high blood pressure, ED, and lethargy
> 
> Its a really mild one and the gains from it are supposed to be very dry and maintainable. Most gain 8-12 pounds in a 4 week time with little to no HTPA shutdown. I suspect ill get 10 pounds and lose 1-2% bf. I'm also expecting cramps and some minor ED in weeks 3-4. Ill be posting before and after pics and ill actually keep and finish a log in my journal.



ED FTW! Now maybe ull be able to score some Viagra!  Ill be curious to see how that stuff works out for you.  Good luck.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 7, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> ED FTW! Now maybe ull be able to score some Viagra!  Ill be curious to see how that stuff works out for you.  Good luck.



You know I'm not really worried just take some tribbulus. I shouldn't have said ED its more like your libido goes down and your not as horny and your erections are softer. Thanks Bud i hope it works well to.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 7, 2007)

Been really stressed for like 2 weeks college is a bitch sometimes huh? Ran 4 miles today. Gonna hit the weights with a very very high intensity tomorrow. Im so rdy.


----------



## goob (Nov 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Been really stressed for like 2 weeks college is a bitch sometimes huh? Ran 4 miles today. Gonna hit the weights with a very very high intensity tomorrow. *Im sordid*.


 
Fixed it for ya. 

Good work on the run, what do you reckon was you're time on that mofo?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 8, 2007)

Haha im not sure man dont really check it  but i know it wasnt any more than 30.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 8, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 170
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*never give up
*get stronger
*improve olympic lifts technique
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than big D


todays workout- legs and arms- hell workout

front squats
190X9 pr up 2 reps and 5 pounds!
190X7
190X6

leg press close stance ATG
280X17 pr up 20 pounds!
280X15
280X14
280X15 hella painful 

seated calve raises
90X21
90X22
90X23
90X25

BB curls
85X5+1 neg
85X4+1 neg
85X3+4 negs

DB curls
30X9
30X8
30X7

Done in like 30 minutes so completly fucked my body up! Very happt with these numbers felt like i was on today lol funny huh? I got the Hdrol and will be using it soon i cant wait.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 8, 2007)

Damn that leg pressing sounds painful.  U kill me on ur curling, ill have to do some thing about that  lol.  Vary strong w/o bro!


----------



## katt (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm impressed!! All that in 30 minutes?   I bet you were gasping for breath..


----------



## goob (Nov 9, 2007)

Great workout B.  You got to love it when you come out completly battered.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 9, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Damn that leg pressing sounds painful.  U kill me on ur curling, ill have to do some thing about that  lol.  Vary strong w/o bro!



LOL those be fighten words! Thxks JH.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 9, 2007)

katt said:


> I'm impressed!! All that in 30 minutes?   I bet you were gasping for breath..



No just shaky and doing the old man walk lol.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 9, 2007)

That's some pretty bad ass front squattage, man!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 9, 2007)

goob said:


> Great workout B.  You got to love it when you come out completly battered.



Yep nothing is as good as that feeling of accomplishment.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's some pretty bad ass front squattage, man!



Thxks big DOMS! My back is all fucked up from it to.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 9, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Thxks big DOMS! My back is all fucked up from it to.


 
Just as it should be! 

Oh, and:


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 9, 2007)

^ 

Goals-for myself
*get to 170
*stay lean
*never ever give up
*stayhappy and positive
*get laid
*get stronger
*never give up
*improve olympic lifts technique
*bench more than D
*shrink waist and expand rib cage


todays workout- chest-

incline bench 
135X8
135X6
135X6

DB bench
65X4 pr i think/hope
65X2
55X9

Dips
X7+1 neg
X5+1 neg
X4+6 negs

DB flys
35X15 pr up 1 rep
35X9 chest just died
35X7 sad i know but my chest was fucked


OK well not to many PRs but hopefully ill have that level of soreness that we all get off of. met this cool guy Doug at the gym today he was busting ass it was a nice change of pace to see someone working hard strong guy.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 9, 2007)

Another Gr8 W/O!  Your dedication and hard work is vary inspiring man


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 10, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Another Gr8 W/O!  Your dedication and hard work is vary inspiring man



If nothing else i control how hard i work so im gonna bust some ass lol thxks JH that means alot to me.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 10, 2007)

Solid looking workout. Incline bench is looking pretty good.


----------



## 33sun33 (Nov 10, 2007)

As others have said, you are moving some awesome weight on the front squats!!!  Keep it up!


----------



## goob (Nov 10, 2007)

Brutus said:
			
		

> OK well not to many PRs but hopefully ill have that level of soreness that we all get off of. met this cool guy Doug at the gym today he was busting ass it was a nice change of pace to see someone working hard strong guy.


 
Sublime job B!  You fairly go to town on these workouts.  Never in the ym for long.

I hope Doug was'nt_ busting_ your ass......


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 10, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Solid looking workout. Incline bench is looking pretty good.



Thxks bro its actually kinda weak for me since my home bench allows me to use a wider grip at a lower incline.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 10, 2007)

33sun33 said:


> As others have said, you are moving some awesome weight on the front squats!!!  Keep it up!



Thxk sun yeah im pretty good at em ,my deads, and my hang cleans.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Sublime job B!  You fairly go to town on these workouts.  Never in the ym for long.
> 
> I hope Doug was'nt_ busting_ your ass......



 hey we are just friends and not in any butt buddy way .


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 11, 2007)

Weight-171.2
waist-30.6
bf-10.875%
So i gained about 3 pounds of muscle in like 2 weeks. Not gonna let my BF get above 11% Ill have pics up soon. Starting H-drol tomorrow so scared so happy another part of me is indifferent. No one else knows that i plan to do it besides my best friend and you guys. Ill list some personal bests and my goals for this cycle. Ill log it everyday unless its not possible ill be listing sides on a 1-10 range 10 being the worst 1 being no change at all. These are the sides ill be measuring.

Libido-
blood pressure/headaches- 
cramps-
lethargy-
aggression-


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 11, 2007)

Personal bests

bench 190X3
Calf raise 90X14
Front squat 190X9
squat 225X7
Pullups 7.5X4
Chinups 15X4
Tbar row 130X11
leg press 280X17
hang clean 180X4
BB WG curls85X6


----------



## 33sun33 (Nov 11, 2007)

Im interested in seeing how that works out for you.  What are you using for pct?



Brutus_G said:


> Weight-171.2
> waist-30.6
> bf-10.875%
> So i gained about 3 pounds of muscle in like 2 weeks. Not gonna let my BF get above 11% Ill have pics up soon. Starting H-drol tomorrow so scared so happy another part of me is indifferent. No one else knows that i plan to do it besides my best friend and you guys. Ill list some personal bests and my goals for this cycle. Ill log it everyday unless its not possible ill be listing sides on a 1-10 range 10 being the worst 1 being no change at all. These are the sides ill be measuring.
> ...


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 11, 2007)

33sun33 said:


> Im interested in seeing how that works out for you.  What are you using for pct?



SNS PCT and blue up.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 12, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Weight-171.2
> waist-30.6
> bf-10.875%
> So i gained about 3 pounds of muscle in like 2 weeks. Not gonna let my BF get above 11% Ill have pics up soon. Starting H-drol tomorrow so scared so happy another part of me is indifferent. No one else knows that i plan to do it besides my best friend and you guys. Ill list some personal bests and my goals for this cycle. Ill log it everyday unless its not possible ill be listing sides on a 1-10 range 10 being the worst 1 being no change at all. These are the sides ill be measuring.
> ...




Thats awesome that you reached you weight goal so quickly with little BF gain.  Your diet must be on point!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks like things are working out pretty good for you. You seem to be putting up some good numbers too. 190 x 3 bench is pretty good, I think.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 12, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Personal bests
> 
> bench 190X3
> Calf raise 90X14
> ...



Damn, man.  That's progress!


----------



## goob (Nov 12, 2007)

Can't wait to see how this HD log turns out.  

Good idea to grade libido etc.....

Nice PR list....


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 12, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Thats awesome that you reached you weight goal so quickly with little BF gain.  Your diet must be on point!



To be fair some of that is muscle memory but yeah im OCD about diet. BTW is that kimbo in your avi?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 12, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Looks like things are working out pretty good for you. You seem to be putting up some good numbers too. 190 x 3 bench is pretty good, _*I think*_.



 

JP man yeah its decent at my weight i intend to make it 205X3 at least lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Damn, man.  That's progress!



Thxks Man! I should note those T-Bar i use some body language.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 12, 2007)

goob said:


> Can't wait to see how this HD log turns out.
> 
> Good idea to grade libido etc.....
> 
> Nice PR list....



Well if its anything like today ill be doing it again! Thxks buddy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 12, 2007)

OK day one of H-drol

goals-for myself
*get to 181
*get leaner
*get stronger
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get laid
*improve olympic lifts technique
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D

Todays workout- back- wow this shit was intense

Pullups
10X5 pr up 1 rep and 2.5 pounds!
10X3
10X3
10X1+7 negatives

T-bar chest supported
45X16 pr up 4 reps!
55X11 pr up 10 pounds
55X11
55X11
55X11

Lat machine
130X11 pr
130X11
130X9
130X11 got my balls back

DB over head extensions
55X9 pr up 10-5 pounds i think
55X9
55X8
55X6

Seated rows
220X7 pr up10 pounds
210X7
210X5+3

FUCK ME that was so amazing i just started laughing at one point and this guy gave me a weird look but i didn't care. I feel amazing. As you can see strength is up like fucking crazy after just one day. The pump in the gym and the added aggression just made me not want to leave. I'm upping my volume and calories keeping diet very clean eating about 3750 calories a day. Protein is at 250g.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 12, 2007)

*DAY 1 H-drol cycle*

libido-1 up some started popping one when i was touching my girl.
blood pressure/headaches- 8 my blood pressure was 160/120! no headaches taking hawthorn berry which will help and 12g fish oil
cramps-8 lower back was particularly bad but thighs and calves cramped some to.
lethargy-1 none energy was up
aggression-8 wanted to head butt random people(big looking guys) and my in gym aggression was just intense. But I'm also much more happier and people noticed how good my mood was.

Ok I'm really worried about my blood pressure but i took it right after working out so its gonna be slightly messed up ill get it tomorrow then we'll see. The back cramps are just a pain in the ass i mean i cramped up getting a drink at the fucking water fountain.


----------



## katt (Nov 12, 2007)

ok - so truth be told - I loved working out while on "supps".....

literally loved it - the power, the strength,,, the increased libido... the ability to eat a whole lot of food...

all of it... 


I want to do it again.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 12, 2007)

katt said:


> ok - so truth be told - I loved working out while on "supps".....
> 
> literally loved it - the power, the strength,,, the increased libido... the ability to eat a whole lot of food...
> 
> ...



I know exactly what you mean i see why some guys are willing to go to prison for a bottle of test. I want some real test so bad..... What you thinking about for your next cycle?

Ran 4miles today my endurance sucked maybe its the hdrol or maybe its my Asthma acting up. Back still cramping like a bitch.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 12, 2007)

All I can say is WOW!  Thats a hell of a work out buddy, AND a 4 mile run.  Is your BP any better now that you've had time to rest?

oh ya and yes thats kimbo.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 13, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> FUCK ME that was so amazing i just started laughing at one point and this guy gave me a weird look but i didn't care. I feel amazing. As you can see strength is up like fucking crazy after just one day. The pump in the gym and the added aggression just made me not want to leave. I'm upping my volume and calories keeping diet very clean eating about 3750 calories a day. *Protein is at 250g*.



Damn, thats a lot of protein  You must be eating every 10min.  How much water are you drinking?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Well if its anything like today ill be doing it again! Thxks buddy.



So long as you don't look like you're having a seizure, that's okay.  If you jerk up the weight on the later reps, you get to do a bit of forced negatives.  And, the back being as big as it is, sometimes that's what it takes.


----------



## katt (Nov 13, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I know exactly what you mean i see why some guys are willing to go to prison for a bottle of test. I want some real test so bad..... What you thinking about for your next cycle?
> .




I don't know yet - I really like the effects of the last one I did the anavar & Primo..

I may do that one again.... it was easy on my system


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> JP man yeah its decent at my weight i intend to make it 205X3 at least lol.



Your definitely close. You should be there in no time at all.


----------



## the other half (Nov 13, 2007)

make sure you are taking in lots of water. katt and i were at dinner one night right after we started taking our supps, and i wasnt drinking enough water, we started to get up and leave when i got a hamstring cramp in both legs and then while i was stuck in the booth trying to stretch them, the muscles on my right side of my abs cramped, i was fucked up, it took about 15 minutes before i could walk without a limp.  

then being human nature i kept flexing my hamstring to see if it would still cramp up on me


----------



## goob (Nov 13, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I know exactly what you mean i see why some guys are willing to go to prison for a bottle of test. I want some real test so bad..... What you thinking about for your next cycle?
> 
> Ran 4miles today my endurance sucked maybe its the hdrol or maybe its my Asthma acting up. Back still cramping like a bitch.


 
Probably lack of  hydration, or maybe eating too soon before the run.

Still, good to see this HD stuff is working well for you.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 13, 2007)

*H-drol day2*

Libido-1 maybe slightly improved
blood pressure/headaches-4 much improved ,but still high
cramps-5 some calf cramps and i cramped in the lower back while shaving my face kinda funny lol. Vascularity was real good today
lethargy-1 none
aggression-3 not much mood is still very good almost excessively lol.

Sry i cant reply to you all or check out your journals just got back and gotta go to sleep but i wanted to log this. Im drinking about 2 gallons of water cant help it always thirsty. Ran 2-3 miles today and rode a horse kinda cool. Cya tomorrow guys.....its leg day .


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2007)

What is H-drol? I'm an idiot...


----------



## Big G (Nov 14, 2007)

vortrit said:


> What is H-drol? I'm an idiot...



Pro-hormone (steroid) like Superdrol I believe.

.

*Brutus *- You done anything like HDrol before?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

Big G said:


> Pro-hormone (steroid) like Superdrol I believe.
> 
> .
> 
> *Brutus *- You done anything like HDrol before?



Okay. Thanks. I thought it might be something like that. I don't even take that many sups, so I really don't know anything about stuff like that.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 14, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> All I can say is WOW!  Thats a hell of a work out buddy, AND a 4 mile run.  Is your BP any better now that you've had time to rest?
> 
> oh ya and yes thats kimbo.



Yeah its better now but still shitty for me the HB is really helping.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> So long as you don't look like you're having a seizure, that's okay.  If you jerk up the weight on the later reps, you get to do a bit of forced negatives.  And, the back being as big as it is, sometimes that's what it takes.



Thats true sometimes you just gotta destroy your back for it to grow.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 14, 2007)

katt said:


> I don't know yet - I really like the effects of the last one I did the anavar & Primo..
> 
> I may do that one again.... it was easy on my system



Wish i could get some Anavar hope it works out well for you again.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 14, 2007)

the other half said:


> make sure you are taking in lots of water. katt and i were at dinner one night right after we started taking our supps, and i wasnt drinking enough water, we started to get up and leave when i got a hamstring cramp in both legs and then while i was stuck in the booth trying to stretch them, the muscles on my right side of my abs cramped, i was fucked up, it took about 15 minutes before i could walk without a limp.
> 
> then being human nature i kept flexing my hamstring to see if it would still cramp up on me



LOL yeah the water is really high.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 14, 2007)

goob said:


> Probably lack of  hydration, or maybe eating too soon before the run.
> 
> Still, good to see this HD stuff is working well for you.



Its definitely starting strong cant wait till i really feel it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 14, 2007)

Big G said:


> Pro-hormone (steroid) like Superdrol I believe.
> 
> .
> 
> *Brutus *- You done anything like HDrol before?



Its a prohormone of Oral Tbol. Nothing as strong as superdrol which can put 10-15 pounds on you in 3 weeks.

Nope first time.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 14, 2007)

*H-drol day 3*

Libido-1 improved
blood pressure/head aches-4 better but still to high
cramps-4 minor cramps. The pumps in the gym were unreal
lethargy-1 none
aggression- 3 kinda there but easily controlled.

Didn't feel much today don't really see any big mirror differences yet gotta up the cals some more and give it at least 2 weeks to take effect.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 14, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 181
*get leaner
*get stronger
*improve olympic lifts technique
*never ever give up 
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*never give up
*improve olympic lifts technique
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D

todays workout-legs-

Squats close stance
245X8 pr up 10 pounds
245X6
245X5 disappointed with this set

Leg press close stance
290X17 pr up 10 pounds
290x17 pr up 2 reps
290X15 pr up 1 rep
290X15

calf raises
100X14 pr up 10 pounds and 1-2 reps
100X13+1 neg
100X13+1 neg
100X13+3 negs
Loved the pump on this


Great stuff today although i must admit i was expecting more on  those squats. I also had to leave before i wanted to but shit happens. Very intense workout, i just cant believe how many pussys go to my gym.


----------



## Big G (Nov 14, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Its a prohormone of Oral Tbol. Nothing as strong as superdrol which can put 10-15 pounds on you in 3 weeks.
> 
> Nope first time.



Hmm... 

So what's the rational behind running miles and miles while obviously trying to bulk?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 14, 2007)

Big G said:


> Hmm...
> 
> So what's the rational behind running miles and miles while obviously trying to bulk?



Being healthy and keeping bodyfat low besides what kinda bodybuilder would i be if i get winded walking up some stairs lol.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 14, 2007)

Your squats =    Gr8 job!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 14, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Your squats =    Gr8 job!



Thxks Jh i really needed that so pissed at this asshole. Im trying to not let my anger rule me.


Out of curiosity why are all these new people in my journal lol? Its a plot isn't it?


----------



## goob (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice squatski's! This HD must be starting to kick in....


----------



## Big G (Nov 14, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Being healthy and keeping bodyfat low besides what kinda bodybuilder would i be if i get winded walking up some stairs lol.



Understood, although I read recently that 2x15min sessions was adequate to maintain cardio system while bulking. Also, I got criticized recently while posting that I was doing 35min cardio sessions while bulking (admittedly pretty intense ones, but anyway...).



Brutus_G said:


> ...so pissed at this asshole...



 Not me, I hope.



Brutus_G said:


> ...why are all these new people in my journal lol? Its a plot isn't it?



 You didn't see the nationwide email about you starting your HDrol cycle?  Heck, I heard about it on the news.  Everyone knows!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 14, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice squatski's! This HD must be starting to kick in....



Well to be fair Halodrol is a slower acting PH so its really kinda stupid of me to expect immediate gains on day 3 and thxk bud. I was pretty happy with em.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 14, 2007)

Big G said:


> Understood, although I read recently that 2x15min sessions was adequate to maintain cardio system while bulking. Also, I got criticized recently while posting that I was doing 35min cardio sessions while bulking (admittedly pretty intense ones, but anyway...).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No its not you. Your a good guy.

No i must've missed it.


----------



## katt (Nov 14, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Out of curiosity why are all these new people in my journal lol? Its a plot isn't it?



I'd be nervous...... I mean, it could take a turn and be like Goobs!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice workout. Decent squats and very strong leg press. I've got legs tomorrow. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 15, 2007)

katt said:


> I'd be nervous...... I mean, it could take a turn and be like Goobs!



Fuck that i would just leave lol.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice workouts, dude! 

I am concerned to read that you are using a PH. I am sure you have better self control than I do, but it is tough to not get use to lifting those higher numbers.  

Anyhow, enjoy it. What is your cycle support look like? What are you doing for PCT?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 15, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice workout. Decent squats and very strong leg press. I've got legs tomorrow. Thanks for reminding me.



Thxks big V you work hard now buddy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 15, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Nice workouts, dude!
> 
> I am concerned to read that you are using a PH. I am sure you have better self control than I do, but it is tough to not get use to lifting those higher numbers.
> 
> Anyhow, enjoy it. What is your cycle support look like? What are you doing for PCT?



Thxks alot Kelju! 

You mean the depression after the cycles over?

I will buddy. My cycle support is SAMe , Hawthorn berry, 12g fish oil, and some milk thistle pre and post cycle. PCT is SNS PCT and Blue up ( anti estrogen and corti control) Blue up is mainly for erections. I appreciate you stopping by to check out my cycle and make sure its done right.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 15, 2007)

*H-drol day 4*

Libido- 1 much improved so horny
blood pressure/head aches-2 slightly elevated at 135/75 still much much better than day 1 and 2
Cramps- 5 random body parts cramped all day lower back and shoulder cramps starting to become the most common.
lethargy-1 none
aggression-2 not much but i must admit on the road I'm rdy to kill lol.

Todays weight session was so nice the pumps were amazing my lats and traps got pumped to. No real mirror changes yet cant wait till it kicks in! Strenght gains are already in high gear.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 15, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get leaner
*get stronger
*get laid
*never give up
*improve olympic lifts technique
*Shrink waist and expand rib cage

todays workout-chest and bicpes-

WG incline bench
145X8 pr up 10 pounds
145X6
145X5

DB bench
65X5 pr up 1 rep
65X3 pr up 1 rep
55X9

Pec dec
140X12 pr
140X11
140X8
140X7

BB curls
105X8 pr up 3 reps
105X6+1 neg
105X5+7 negs

DB curls
35X8
35X6+3
35X4+3

PUmps were just crazy! PRs were very strong. Acne is getting worse but its not unbearable. no real gains physically but the Prs are a very nice addition! watch out week 2-5 are the weeks to watch!


----------



## KelJu (Nov 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Thxks alot Kelju!
> 
> You mean the depression after the cycles over?
> 
> I will buddy. My cycle support is SAMe , Hawthorn berry, 12g fish oil, and some milk thistle pre and post cycle. PCT is SNS PCT and Blue up ( anti estrogen and corti control) Blue up is mainly for erections. I appreciate you stopping by to check out my cycle and make sure its done right.




I am not sure if i was having PC depression or if I was just burned out. 

Your program looks pretty good. As long as you don't start having sleep problems from the elevated test levels.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 15, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I am not sure if i was having PC depression or if I was just burned out.
> 
> Your program looks pretty good. As long as you don't start having sleep problems from the elevated test levels.



I bet it was the tren it might have just shut you down hard. I just cant picture you being burned out it mustve been PC depression.

You know i dont fall asleep as fast and I'm always hot but besides that its not to bad.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 16, 2007)

*H-drol day 5*

Libido-1 normal
Blood pressure/headaches- 3 little problem here
Cramps-4 Calf and lower back cramps very minor
Lethargy-1 none
aggression-6 kinda bad but i find its only high when i don't weight lift. Mood is still very good.

Maybe some small mirror changes. I'm up 2 pounds in 5 days prob water from increased carb intake. Ran 4 miles today endurance was much much better than days 1-4. All during my run i was picturing beating people up and during my drive there my tolerance for general stupidity was low ,but nothing i cant control no way is it over powering.


----------



## goob (Nov 16, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Libido-1 normal
> Blood pressure/headaches- 3 little problem here
> Cramps-4 Calf and lower back cramps very minor
> Lethargy-1 none
> ...


 
Heheh sounds great.   I imagine this sort of stuff puts you in a very kick ass assertive, yet happy mood.

Enjoying following progress....


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice workout. Very strong incline. That's also a really nice pec dec too! Dumbbell Bench and curls are up too. Fantastic job.

By the way, I guess I'm not going to tell you what I dumbbell benched today...


----------



## katt (Nov 16, 2007)

ok - so your sides

Cramps - I may have missed this, but how much water are you taking in??

Always Hot - be careful, I have this when my liver is acting up... it always makes you hot when it's being overstressed....I know from experience   

Make sure your know your body and know when you need to back off... it's really important...

just my 2 cents worth..   for what it's worth..


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Heheh sounds great.   I imagine this sort of stuff puts you in a very kick ass assertive, yet happy mood.
> 
> Enjoying following progress....



Yeah it does i wish i could get the real thing 15-20 pounds + fat loss and you feel like a god for 3 months!

Im happy your here and learning and helping me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 17, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice workout. Very strong incline. That's also a really nice pec dec too! Dumbbell Bench and curls are up too. Fantastic job.
> 
> By the way, I guess I'm not going to tell you what I dumbbell benched today...



Oh yeah is it alot more i guess ill just have to stop by and check it out. ThxKs V i actually was kinda weak on the pec dec.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 17, 2007)

katt said:


> ok - so your sides
> 
> Cramps - I may have missed this, but how much water are you taking in??
> 
> ...



Drinking at least 1 gallon a day maybe 1.5. I could buy some taurine but i really dont get them bad i only mention them so others can understand sides from H-drol.

Well i hope not lol. I'm taking SAMe for liver care and ill be taking milk thistle PCT since Ive read about how it inhibits gains.

I will make sure and listen very closely to my body. Your 2 cents are worth alot i appreciate it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok after 5 days on Hdrol
im at 10.5% bf down .387% and i gained 1 pound of muscle. Weighing in at 171.6 gonna up cals in no weight gain comes tomorrow. Today is day 6 BTW.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Oh yeah is it alot more i guess ill just have to stop by and check it out. ThxKs V i actually was kinda weak on the pec dec.



Well I've only been doing 100 lbs. on the pec dec but I just started putting it in more too, and my DB bench was 90 lbs. x 5


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 18, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Well I've only been doing 100 lbs. on the pec dec but I just started putting it in more too, and my DB bench was 90 lbs. x 5



Your stabilizers must be top notch V.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 18, 2007)

*H-drol day 6*

Ok i got home late last night so i decided to update this today.

libido-1 improved
Blood pressure/head aches- 3 low
Cramps-5 some lower back and calf and random body parts.
lethargy-2 maybe some yesterday i took a 20 min nap.
aggression-5 kinda high but mood was still very good.

Ran 4 miles and aerobic capacity was nothing special maybe a little lower than normal. Noticed some small mirror changes upping calories by 400.


----------



## goob (Nov 18, 2007)

Your gonna be a beast after this!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 18, 2007)

goob said:


> Your gonna be a beast after this!




I hope so im really trying to find legit test ethn and nolva i want it so bad.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 18, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get leaner
*get stronger
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*never give up
*improve olympic lifts technique
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D can 


todays workout- traps/shoulders-

Rack deadlifts below knee
295X13 pr up 10 pounds
295X10
295X11

Power Shrugs
295X10 sloppy
255X14 pr maybe up 50 pounds not sure its been a while
255X14

Behind neck press
105X6 pr up 10 pounds
105X8
105X4+2 negatives

Seated laterals arms bent
25X10
25X11 +1 neg
25X11 +1 neg


OK this was the kinda workout that makes you  cum your pants i just loved it got it done in 25-30 mins to. Back was cramping very very badly at first i thought i had fucked up my back ,but then i realized that i was feeling a real back cramp. My rack deads would've been higher if it wasn't for these damn cramps. Once again water intake is very high.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 18, 2007)

*h-drol day 7*

Libido-1 improved
blood pressure/headaches-2 low
cramps-8 really getting bad. it's at its worst in the lower back and calves.
lethargy- 2 low to none and my workouts I'm always amped.
aggression-5 controllable and mood is still very good.


Fucking cramps. I had a cramp from washing my hair lol. Calves are cramping and I'm not doing anything. Oh well I'm off to drink some more water. Also don't be fooled i love H-drol side effects and all this way i know its working.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2007)

*h-drol day 8*

Libido-1 normal
blood pressure/headaches-6 high today for some reason. Upping Hawthron berry.
cramps-7 lower back and calves plus random body parts not to bad just constantly there.
letheragy-1 none
aggression- 6 it was on in the weight room feel like such a beast why anyone would ever willing give up AAS is beyond me.


Ok cramps are constantly here and if i arch my back they hit me hard.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 181 pounds
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*get laid
*never give up
*get leaner
*improve olympic lifts technique
*expand rib cage and shrink waist
*bench more than D can


todays workout-back-

Pullups
12.5X5 pr up 2.5 pounds
12.5X3
12.5X3
12.5X2+8 negatives

t-bar chest supported rows
65X12 pr up 10 pounds and 1 rep
65X11
65X11
65X10

Lat machine
140X14 pr up 10 pounds and 2-4 reps
140X12+2 negs
140X11+3 negs
140X13+2 negs

DB over head extensions
55X14 pr up 4-5 reps i think
55X13
55X12
55X12


I feel invincible! LOL mood is great and i think i may have a love affair with H-drol. Gonna weigh myself tomorrow and update you guys then. As you can see my Prs all kick ass! the pumps were absolutely amazing my chest was pumped to lol. Gonna go run 4 miles in like 21 mins.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm glad to see you're in a great mood! 

Look at those Pull-ups.   Great job, man!


----------



## goob (Nov 19, 2007)

Great workout!    Haha, this H-drol sounds like my sort of drug.  Screw working out, i'll have as happy pills!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

Solid work. T-Bar rows and Lat Pulldowns really stand out.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm glad to see you're in a great mood!
> 
> Look at those Pull-ups.   Great job, man!



Yeah iam love this stuff i actually love the anger to. Thxks bud trying to catch brother D.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Great workout!    Haha, this H-drol sounds like my sort of drug.  Screw working out, i'll have as happy pills!



You know it. Read up on if your serious do your homework and understand the risks and rewards. Also remember not everyone will get a benefit from this particular PH some will get nothing but acne everyone reacts differently.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Solid work. T-Bar rows and Lat Pulldowns really stand out.



Hell yeah!  Love those T bars and the lat machine, its not really a pull down its kinda like a seated row just with a machine and no cable hard to describe.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 21, 2007)

*h-drol day9*

This is yesterdays log BTW.

Libido-1 improved
blood pressure/headaches-2 almost nothing
cramps- 3 some random parts cramped like my butt and my side very mild at worst.
lethargy-1 none maybe improved energy.
aggression-5 still high ,but mood is also very good.

Some more mirror changes weight is 172 today upping fucking calories again doing legs today. Almost no soreness from previous lifting days which both sucks and rocks i love training on! OH went to see Beowulf last night it was so fucking amazing it gave me the same effect as watching 300 i wanted someone to fuck with me!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Hell yeah!  Love those T bars and the lat machine, its not really a pull down its kinda like a seated row just with a machine and no cable hard to describe.



I think I know what you're talking about. Is it a machine you put weight plates onto? Like the plate loaded Hammer Strength stuff I use sometimes.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 21, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I think I know what you're talking about. Is it a machine you put weight plates onto? Like the plate loaded Hammer Strength stuff I use sometimes.



No plates but yeah that movement is about the same. I'm really starting to get serious with her, she may be the one . Shes always there on time and she doesnt care if i grunt or sweat on her.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> No plates but yeah that movement is about the same. I'm really starting to get serious with her, she may be the one . Shes always there on time and she doesnt care if i grunt or sweat on her.



lol. Don't get too serious their may be other men sweating on her, even women, while your not around.

Yeah, I used to hate machines, but some of them I really dig now.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 21, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 21, 2007)

vortrit said:


> lol. Don't get too serious their may be other men sweating on her, even women, while your not around.
> 
> Yeah, I used to hate machines, but some of them I really dig now.



Man if anyone touches her I'm gonna go ballistic!~!!  

You know me to most of my stuff is free weights but on leg and back day i really get alot out of some machines especially the leg press, calve raise, and seated rows/t-bar.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 21, 2007)

vortrit said:


> YouTube Video



Classic good find man!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 21, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*never ever give up
*stay happpy and positive
*get leaner
*get stronger
*get laid
*never give up
*bench more than D can
*shrink waist and expand rib cage

Todays workout- legs- shittttt

squats smith machin close stance
255X7 pr up 10 pounds
255X6
255X6 damn almost busted a nut on this one

leg press close stance
300X18 pr up 10 pounds and 1 rep!
300X16
300X15
300X14 hard

seated calve raises
135X21
135X20
135X19
135X20
Found out how to increase the ROM so instead of upping the weight i up my ROM so its kinda a PR.

Gorilla hangs
10X31 secs
10X21 secs
X41 secs

Forearm curls DB
45X31
45X21
45X31
I know im all over the place just getting my technique down on these.

Good Prs today and very intense stuff. Its weird usually I'm stoked when i add an extra rep now i add 10 pounds every workout and i no longer get that sense of joy....i don't feel like I'm cheating just its not as satisfying training "ON". Oh yeah got wicked calve cramps today. Don't get me wrong i love every minute in the gym....ah who knows maybe its just my bi polarness acting up. Good workout.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2007)

Great workout, man!

Gains are gains, be happy!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Great workout, man!
> 
> Gains are gains, be happy!



I know i just gotta get this sand outta my vagina lol and thxk you uncle D.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 22, 2007)

*h-drol day 10*

This is yesterdays overview once again.

libido-1 improved
blood pressure/headaches-2 low
cramps-5 calves cramped like a mother during calve raises.
lethargy-1 maybe more energy.
aggression-3 very low don't feel like I'm on anything.

I have no clue why sides were so low yesterday. Weight today is 173.3 so I'm up about 2.2 pounds since i started H-drol.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy turkey day, Brut!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Happy turkey day, Brut!



You to Buddy! Now you have fun ya hear.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 22, 2007)

*h-drol day 11*

libido-1 improved
blood pressure/headaches- 3 low
cramps- 5 pumps were insane!
letheragy-4 kinda hitting me all at once today so tired.
aggression-4 avg nothing explosive


Workout pumps just were sick! Edit cramps getting worse especially in lower back.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 22, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get leaner
*get stronger
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*never give up
*bench more than Brother D can
*shrink waist and expand rib cage


todays workout- chest and biceps- the intensity was top notch today!

Bench press incline wide grip
155X9 pr up 10 pounds and 2 reps! fuck yeah
155X6
155X6

Wide grip dips
10X5
10X4+1 neg
10X3+3 negatives
10X10 negatives Pump was just crazy!

BB wide grip curls
90X6
90X7+1 neg Pr up 10 pounds and 2 reps i think!
90X6+1 neg
90X7+1 neg

Close grip BB curls
70X10 pr up 5 pounds and 3 reps i think
70X8+1neg
70X7+1neg

Done in 30mins this workout took pain and pleasure to a new level. Very Sleepy today probably from the H-drol. Gonna attempt to run 4 miles fast. Well anyways ill run those 4 just don't know how fast lol. Maybe i just have low blood sugar from the H-drol Ive read that superdrol causes that to happen alot.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 22, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> libido-1 improved
> blood pressure/headaches- 3 low
> cramps-7 pumps were insane! Lower back is cramping like mad.
> letheragy-4 kinda hitting me all at once today so tired.
> ...


----------



## vortrit (Nov 22, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Man if anyone touches her I'm gonna go ballistic!~!!
> 
> You know me to most of my stuff is free weights but on leg and back day i really get alot out of some machines especially the leg press, calve raise, and seated rows/t-bar.



Yeah, it's definitely hard not to use machines on leg day.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 22, 2007)

Great workout. The incline looks fantastic!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 23, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Great workout. The incline looks fantastic!



You know it brother V! Im aiming for 175X9 at the end of this cycle.


----------



## goob (Nov 23, 2007)

Holy fuck great curls and incline.  This HD has you rocking man!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 23, 2007)

goob said:


> Holy fuck great curls and incline.  This HD has you rocking man!



True, sometimes i work hard to


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 23, 2007)

*h-drol day 12*

Libido-1 improved
blood pressure/headaches-2 very low maybe the lowest its been.
cramps- 3 low
lethargy-2 some very slight
aggression-7 kinda moody today but in general it was at things that piss ppl off normally just i actually did or said something about it.

Ran 4 miles because i got bored today. I maybe seeing some very very slight hair loss. No acne. No liver pains. No body hair growth. Soreness is less than normal ,but its still kinda bad. No joint pain yet. Some more mirror changes ill update stats and stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 24, 2007)

OK after 12 days on H-drol weight is 175.2 which is up 4 pounds and my bf% is 10.25%. So i gained 3.62 pounds of LBM in 7 days and lost .25% bf! Fuck yeah love H-drol. Oh yeah waist is 31 inches last time at this weight it was 32.5!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 27, 2007)

*h-drol day 16*

OK well my last 4 days were lost and i cant remember what my sides were.

Libido-1 improved
blood pressure-7 high i was hot as hell all day to.
cramps-3 mild at worst
lethargy-1 none
aggression-2 almost like i wasn't taking shit. My confidence is really high.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 27, 2007)

Todays workout- back- intense

chinups close grip palms neutral
25X4 pr
25X3
20X4
20X2+10 negatives

T-bar rows
75X12 pr up 10 pounds!
75X11
75X10
75X10
Im gonna stop doing these since my sternum hurts from all the added weight(30 pounds in 2 weeks!)

DB over head extensions
65X14 pr up 10 pounds maybe!
65X12
65X11

lat machine
160X12 pr up 10-20 pounds not sure 
160X11
160X10
160X10+2 negatives


Well i fucking rock so i wont add to much more. The H-drol is really kicking in, weeks 3-5 are the weeks in which ill experience the best gains. I'm expecting to get to 180 easy and lose some BF%.

Long term goals 
Bw-182 9% bf
bench 205X3
squat 275X12
pullup 20X3
hang clean 205X3 this may be the hardest one well anyway im gonna aim high and work my ass off. See you guys tomorrow sry i cant comment its so late.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 27, 2007)

Those Chin-ups...   You have no idea how much I envy you.

Great workout!


----------



## fufu (Nov 27, 2007)

How long do you plan on staying with your cycle? Are you noticing definite gains?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 28, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Those Chin-ups...   You have no idea how much I envy you.
> 
> Great workout!



I know what you mean about 1 year ago i could only do 2 BW chins. Thxks D.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> How long do you plan on staying with your cycle? Are you noticing definite gains?



I have about 2 weeks left. I got some excellent strength gains not much in size about 4-5 pounds in 2 weeks. These last 2 weeks are supposed to be the best for size gains.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 28, 2007)

*h-drol day 17*

Libido-1 improved really fucking high!
blood pressure-5 manageable
cramps-3 little
lethargy-1 none i have loads of energy.
aggression-5 not to bad

Gonna run 4 miles today in a little bit.


----------



## goob (Nov 28, 2007)

Good stuff B!  Best effect must be the super high libido = feeling invinsible!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 28, 2007)

goob said:


> Good stuff B!  Best effect must be the super high libido = feeling invinsible!



Yep. You know almost every log Ive read on Halodrol libido goes down I'm just the exception to the rule hopefully, don't be fooled most guys libido will go down on Ph. Yeah i do feel invincible.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok i just lost even more important workout info and my logs fucking....Just in case anyone is reading this and doesn't know why i skipped like 7 days its because iron mag was hacked and lost alot of data.

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get leaner
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*get laid
*never give up
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D can
*improve olympic lifts technique

Todays workout-chest- nice ass pump!

Bench press wide grip
175X7 pr
175X5
175X6

DB incline bench
55X8 pr i think
55X6
55X5

pec deck
130X10
130X14 pr
130X13
130X12  nice pump

Crucifix hangs
25X30secs pr
25X32 secs
25X21 secs


Good stuff I'm annoyed that all my data was lost but shit happens. No real big ass Prs today maybe H-drol is best for strength in the first two weeks for me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 30, 2007)

*h-drol day 19*

Libido-1 improved
blood pressure-3 not bad
cramps-5 no longer cramps as much as stiff tight muscles.
lethargy-2 some i took a 2 hour nap and that is something i never ever do.
aggression-5 not to bad

Maybe some hair loss today god i really hope not. Maybe I'm just being paranoid. I'm getting a dry look and hopefully the gains will come soon. Strength gains seemed to have leveled off right now. Some body acne not much. Thighs and calves maybe my most improved body parts from this cycle. Ill post up stats tomorrow and pics in 10-11 days. Some joint pain BTW.


----------



## goob (Dec 1, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Libido-1 improved
> blood pressure-3 not bad
> cramps-5 no longer cramps as much as stiff tight muscles.
> lethargy-2 some i took a 2 hour nap and that is something i never ever do.
> ...


 
Wow Brutus.  Just think, by the end of this cycle you could look like this:


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 1, 2007)

Ill get hair implants if it gets that bad lol. I really am getting paranoid.


----------



## goob (Dec 1, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Ill get hair implants if it gets that bad lol. I really am getting paranoid.


 
Probably psychological.  You new the 'side effects' before you did it, and this being your first time, you (perhaps) sub-consiously believe the worst due to anxiety.

However, as with miracles concerning stuff like 'faith healing', if you believe deep down that you are losing hair (real/ imagined) it may come to pass.  The power of the human mind is not understood all that well, but there has been documented cases of it creating pshyilogical changes through belief.

My advice:  1 cycle ain't going to make you bald unless you are REALLY damn unlucky.   Just keep an eye on it, and most importantly,do not worry.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 1, 2007)

Your right im just being anal about it. 

Ok weight is 176.4 and BFis 10.25% so i gained about 1.12 pounds of muscle and kept bodyfat the same. Not amazing results but the best is yet to come!
Waist is 31.25 inches. Im thinking next cycle will be epistane or propadrol with halodrol(h-drol) and no dont wry im gonna take time off and run PCT.





goob said:


> Probably psychological.  You new the 'side effects' before you did it, and this being your first time, you (perhaps) sub-consiously believe the worst due to anxiety.
> 
> However, as with miracles concerning stuff like 'faith healing', if you believe deep down that you are losing hair (real/ imagined) it may come to pass.  The power of the human mind is not understood all that well, but there has been documented cases of it creating pshyilogical changes through belief.
> 
> My advice:  1 cycle ain't going to make you bald unless you are REALLY damn unlucky.   Just keep an eye on it, and most importantly,do not worry.


----------



## Double D (Dec 1, 2007)

That bench catching mine yet?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> That bench catching mine yet?



No not even close but ill get you eventually.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> No not even close but ill get you eventually.



I'm going to start (probably after Christmas) a routine that focuses on improving nothing but my Bench.  It's called the Total Strength Program.  It's another routine from Waterbury. The program focuses on strengthening the weakest parts of a particular lift.

You can also use the same program to improve your Squat and Deadlift.

I let you know how it works out for me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm going to start (probably after Christmas) a routine that focuses on improving nothing but my Bench.  It's called the Total Strength Program.  It's another routine from Waterbury. The program focuses on strengthening the weakest parts of a particular lift.
> 
> You can also use the same program to improve your Squat and Deadlift.
> 
> I let you know how it works out for me.



Waterbury... is it a full body split? If it isn't then ill definitely give it a fair try.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Waterbury... is it a full body split? If it isn't then ill definitely give it a fair try.



Yep, it's a full body split that alternately focuses on push, pull, and legs.  I posted the relevant pages from the book (in PDF form) in my journal for SamEaston.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 2, 2007)

*h-drol day 20*

Libido-1 normal
blood pressure-3 low
cramps-5
lethargy-4 kinda hit me hard today.
aggression-5 


Balls hurting mildly. Some more mirror changes got about 10 days left upping my cals even if i feel full all day. I'm eating 4500 cals a day  very clean 1.5-2G of protein per pound of body weight low fat plenty of fish oil. Cycled for 30 mins today not much i know gonna play hacky sac which doesn't sound hard but when you get good at it its very taxing.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice workout. Great bench.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 3, 2007)

Eating 5000 cals a day


goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get leaner
*get stronger
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*never give up
*bench more than D can
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*improve olympic lifts technique


todays workout-shoulders and traps- decent
DB over head press
60X4 pr
55X6 pr
55X5 pr

OHP machine
145X21 pr to light
160X16 pr
160X14
160X12

Shrugs on calf raises machine
190X21 pr
190X20
190X19
190X18

Rear delt machine 
140X12 pr i think
140X10
140X5 drop set 120X5-4 reps not sure

Ok i was so pumped my shoulders started to hurt! No really it fuckin hurt lol. Vascularity is high. Some ok PRs like Ive said before strength gains have leveled off which is a good thing since I'm started to feel it in my joints. I weighed 177.5 this morning 180 is oh so close!

On a side note my girlfriend is pissed at me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 3, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice workout. Great bench.



Thxks V it seems to have gotten the least out of the H-drol out of all of my lifts.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 3, 2007)

*h-drol day 21*

Libido-1 improved
blood pressure-7 high as fuck today
cramps-4 not to bad except my shoulder pumps.
letheragy-2 maybe a little
aggression-7 high this is part of the reason my girls mad at me.


I really feel the h-drol kicking in appetite is pretty high as i said im eating 5000+ cals a day. Id lose weight if i ate 4000 cals lol!


----------



## goob (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow PR-tastic session. Tearing it up B.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 4, 2007)

goob said:


> Wow PR-tastic session. Tearing it up B.



Thxks bud ill hit you up sometime tomorrow.


Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get leaner
*get stronger
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*bench more than D can
*shrink wasit and expand rib cage
*get laid
*Improve olympic lifts technique

Todays workout- decent

Close grip chinups
27.5X4 pr up 2.5 pounds
27.5X3
22.5X4
22.5X2+10 negatives

DB rows
70X8 pr
70X8
70X7
70X7

Lat machine
145X14 pr up 5 pounds and 1-2 reps
145X12
145X11
145X10

DB over head extensions
65X13 pr up 5 pounds i believe, i would fuckin know if that data wasnt lost.
65X12
65X10


I liked this one not much in the PR department. Not as much in size gains from the H-drol. It really just makes me aggressive and horny with decent strength  and size gains. I want to feel on. Im gonna find some test. Next cycle make actually be trenadrol or superdrol not sure they are both heavy ass shit ill be reading up on it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 4, 2007)

*H-drol day 22*

libido-1 normal
blood pressure-6 high
cramps-4 not to bad
letehragy-1 none'
aggression-7 really high 

God I WANT SOME TEST! c ya tomorrow guys.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2007)

Very good workout, man!

I'm still jealous of those chin-ups.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 4, 2007)

damn...nice chinups!!


----------



## katt (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah,, that's one of the up sides of your cycle,, you can eat so much more !


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 5, 2007)

Thxks guys i only got a couple days left i dont want it to end.
Maybe eating alot is good for you Katt but 5000+ cals is a pain in the ass for me lol.


Gotten several comments this week on how big i look! Shit i think i cam in my pants. But seriously that made my day. It's funny cause i still see the 122 pound me.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 5, 2007)

how long did you do this cycle for?


----------



## goob (Dec 5, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> damn...nice chinups!!


 
Agreed.  Still tearing it up B.  God help us if you find test.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 6, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> how long did you do this cycle for?



Its oral turnibol that is slightly underdosed. The compound im using is H-drol 50mg a day for 30 days then i start PCT. When i run it again ill dose it at 75mg a day since i feel its underdosed. All in all i love this compound libido is up which is rare for a PH even H-drol. No hair loss. No bad acne. No really bad cramps. Not a wet compound. Worst sides are high(very hot) body temperature and aggression.

I know you didnt ask all that lol im just trying to inform any ppl searching for H-drol cycle logs.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 6, 2007)

goob said:


> Agreed.  Still tearing it up B.  God help us if you find test.....



God help my girl. Anyways if your curious it will cost me about $300-$400 to run a 12 week test cycle.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 6, 2007)

*h-drol day 23*

libido-1 very high very horny
blood pressure-7 very high burning up to very freakin hot!
cramps-3 little except my calves, pump in the gym was amazing.
lethargy-1 none
aggression-7 high i wish someone would fuck with me.


Gains are doing good. I gained some fat i think not much ill post up measurements and pics at the cycles end.


----------



## katt (Dec 6, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> libido-1 very high very horny
> aggression-7 high i wish someone would fuck with me.
> .




uhhh.. can't your girl help you with that?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 6, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*Get to 180
*get leaner
*get stronger
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*never give up
*improve olympic lifts technique
*shrink wiast and expand rib cage
*bench more than Brother D can!


todays workout-in and out short for time

BB hack squats
225X9 pr up 40 pounds i think
225X9
225X8

leg press machine
213X16pr up 4 reps and 13 pounds
213X13
213X12
213X12 +2 negatives left leg

seated calf raises
155X21 pr up 20 pounds
155X21
155X20
155X20 cramped bad here not horrible just i could fucking walk. Loved the pumps.


Good stuff only got a couple days im doseing the H-drol at 75mg a day from now on. So horny.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 6, 2007)

katt said:


> uhhh.. can't your girl help you with that?



Turning 18 tomorrow!

As for the aggression i can control around her just when someone is an ass i dont take that shit.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 6, 2007)

your calf presses are great!!! I think you could have done better on your leg press though after looking at your other numbers!

as far as the cycle goes...I don't know much about this stuff, and am learning a little bit at a time!


----------



## goob (Dec 7, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Turning 18 tomorrow!
> 
> As for the aggression i can control around her just when someone is an ass i dont take that shit.


 
Shit.....then happy b-day mofo.

One of the only days you can ask for those 'special treats' from your girl and get them.  Word.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 7, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> your calf presses are great!!! I think you could have done better on your leg press though after looking at your other numbers!
> 
> as far as the cycle goes...I don't know much about this stuff, and am learning a little bit at a time!



Thxks. True my leg press is low but its not a conventional leg press on the conventional leg press i can rep 300X18 reps.
Id be very happy to help in any way ,that said i know shit about how women would cycle i just know you want to low dose it and pick a weak compound with low androgenic side effects(anavar).


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 7, 2007)

goob said:


> Shit.....then happy b-day mofo.
> 
> One of the only days you can ask for those 'special treats' from your girl and get them.  Word.



Its her bday lol. I really dont think im getting any today at her house. See there is always that good and bad to havin a nice girl. Oh well i do like her and she is pretty.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 7, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get leaner
*get stronger
*never ever give up
*get alid
*stay happya nd positive
*never give up
*expand rib cage and shrink waist
*improve olympic lifts tecnique
*bench more than Brother D can


todays workout-chest- piss poor for me

bench wide grip
185X5 pr i think
185X4
185X3

Incline wide grip bench
160X5 
160X3
160X2
Bad^

DB flys
35X14 pr i think
35X13
35X12
35X11

Not to good today. Cycled on bike for 30mins. Weighed 178.2 today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok weighed 177.6 today. BF% is 10! waist is 31.25 inches. Lean mass is 159.84 so i gained more than 1.5 pounds of pure muscle in 1 week and lost .25% bf. This sucks because i have 1 day left of this cycle and I'm only now getting these great results. Gonna eat like a fuckin maniac today and try and gained half a pound in 1 day of muscle.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 8, 2007)

*h-drol day 24*

libido-1 very high
blood pressure-5 kinda high. Body temp is still very high.
cramps-6 not horrible but this does get annoying.
lethargy-1 none it was like i was on ephedra.
aggression-6 high had a dream of beating the shit outta someone. Had mental images of pulling ppl out of their cars and destroying them. 

This is yesterdays log BTW. 1 day left of h-drol after today. Next cycle will be trenadrol or epistane and ill make it a cutter. This will be in 2 months and 1 day from now.


----------



## goob (Dec 9, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> libido-1 very high
> blood pressure-5 kinda high. Body temp is still very high.
> cramps-6 not horrible but this does get annoying.
> lethargy-1 none it was like i was on ephedra.
> ...


 



What do you mean by "ill make it a cutter"?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 9, 2007)

goob said:


> What do you mean by "ill make it a cutter"?



Don't wry you wont be reading about me on the news today or soon. I can control my anger to a good extent unless someone is being a prick.

Ill do it with the goal of getting ripped. There are 4 basic reasons to run AAS or PH'S.
*getting huge(bulker)
*getting ripped(cutter)
*getting strong(no real specific name)
*recomping body(recomper)

WEIGHT IS 179.4 TODAY! This is the last day of my cycle unfortunately.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 9, 2007)

*h-drol day 25*

This is yesterdays log

Libido-1 very horny
Blood pressure-4 not bad body temp was still very hot.
Cramps-4 mild
lethargy-2 some but its was mild
aggression-6 controlled but also i like this "side effect"

Hair is still in head. No nut shrinkage or its very mild at worst. Very little acne. Some body hair growth. No peeing problems. No real roid rage bullshit. Also mood is very good. Just now getting good results from the H-drol. Weight is 179.6.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like it's going well. I don't understand why you think your incline is low. My incline bench is always much lower than my flat bench.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 10, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Looks like it's going well. I don't understand why you think your incline is low. My incline bench is always much lower than my flat bench.



Its just weaker than it was before.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 10, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*try and not get stressed < (new one added i need this for college)
*get leaner
*get stronger
*never give up
*get laid
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D can

todays workout-shoulders/traps- decent

DB upright rows
50X13 
50X13
50X12+2 negatives

DB military press
50X11 pr i tihnk
50X9
50X5 very short rest

Shoulder press machine
145X15 pr i tthink
145X14
145X13


Didnt have time for much else. Very stressed exams and papers in college. Something bad happened to a good friend of mine,just alot of shit. Gonna run 4 miles ill put up post cycle pics soon. My best goes out to you all.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice Military Pressing. I know what you mean. I'm just stressed out myself right now. There is no one around work so I may sneak out for some stress cardio later.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 10, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice Military Pressing. I know what you mean. I'm just stressed out myself right now. There is no one around work so I may sneak out for some stress cardio later.



HAHA thats what i just got back from! I cant believe you do stress cardio to.


----------



## goob (Dec 10, 2007)

Good work B.  Still kicking ass.

Did you tell the gf you were taking ph's?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Good work B.  Still kicking ass.
> 
> Did you tell the gf you were taking ph's?



Thxks buddy.

Not yet maybe in a month or two.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 10, 2007)

Why are you doing a cycle at this stage in your lifting career? Are your test levels unusually low or something?


----------



## goob (Dec 11, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Why are you doing a cycle at this stage in your lifting career? Are your test levels unusually low or something?


 
Actually, I don't know your situation B, but I kind of agree with Sean, you may be hitting them a little early. I've been reading your ph log with interest, but I think there's probably a good way for you to go naturally before you needed to hit the stuff.  I mean, you were putting up good numbers without the aid of ph's, and getting stronger all the time.  I know you did your research, and went in with eyes wide open. Ofcourse, it's your call, but me?, I would have waited a little longer.


----------



## katt (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi B!    How's it going?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 11, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Why are you doing a cycle at this stage in your lifting career? Are your test levels unusually low or something?



Yes Ive only recently gotten chest hair and this year is the first year Ive had to shave. Anyways its a personal decision but i do appreciate your concern.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 11, 2007)

goob said:


> Actually, I don't know your situation B, but I kind of agree with Sean, you may be hitting them a little early. I've been reading your ph log with interest, but I think there's probably a good way for you to go naturally before you needed to hit the stuff.  I mean, you were putting up good numbers without the aid of ph's, and getting stronger all the time.  I know you did your research, and went in with eyes wide open. Ofcourse, it's your call, but me?, I would have waited a little longer.



I have no regrets about any of it. Its nice to actually look like i lift weights for once in my life.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 11, 2007)

katt said:


> Hi B!    How's it going?



Its going ok im very stressed from school and several other things.


----------



## goob (Dec 11, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I have no regrets about any of it. Its nice to actually look like i lift weights for once in my life.


 
That's cool.  I'm sure you were pretty swole before the cycle, but if it has worked well for you, then all the better, as i know you took good precautions.  I just thought you could have maybe gone a bit further as a natural before hitting the ph's, but fair play to you.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 11, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get leaner
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*Never give up
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D can

todays workout- back- couldnt fit all i wanted to cause i needed to study still its good stuff.

Rack deadlfts
295X13 pr
295X12
295X11

Pullups
15X3 pr
15X3
15X2+14 wide grip pullups negatives

DB rows
70X10 pr up 1-2 reps not sure
70X10
70X9+1 negatives


In and out. Some good PRs im actually still getting gains from the H-drol love this shit. Starting PCT and liver detox. Libido is very good.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 11, 2007)

goob said:


> That's cool.  I'm sure you were pretty swole before the cycle, but if it has worked well for you, then all the better, as i know you took good precautions.  I just thought you could have maybe gone a bit further as a natural before hitting the ph's, but fair play to you.



Not at all lol. Your right buddy i def could've done more naturally and I'm Sr if i seem kinda pissy with you I'm just really stressed and angry its nothing against you.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice workout. Rack Deadlifts looks outstanding, and congratulations on the Pull up PR!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 13, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice workout. Rack Deadlifts looks outstanding, and congratulations on the Pull up PR!



Thxks V it feels good to acheive it on my own. Thats one thing about h-drol i never felt like i earned a PR.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 13, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


>



Hey back at you.


----------



## goob (Dec 13, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Not at all lol. Your right buddy i def could've done more naturally and I'm Sr if i seem kinda pissy with you I'm just really stressed and angry its nothing against you.


 
Yeah well, I was deeply upset and disapointed by your attitude B.

I have been on the verge of tears since then, and was almost too distraught to post in this journal......


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 13, 2007)

goob said:


> Yeah well, I was deeply upset and disapointed by your attitude B.
> 
> I have been on the verge of tears since then, and was almost too distraught to post in this journal......



Makeup sex?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 13, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Thxks V it feels good to acheive it on my own. Thats one thing about h-drol i never felt like i earned a PR.



I guess a PR is a PR, but I've never actually taken anything other than creatine.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 14, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I guess a PR is a PR, but I've never actually taken anything other than creatine.



Maybe its just me? Yeah i tried creatine before i liked it ok but it made me all puffy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 14, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*maintain h-drol gains(not doing so hot i weighed in at 176.5 today)
*get stronger
*get leaner(8% duh lol)
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than D can
*expand rib cage and shrink waist
*never give up


todays workout- legs and arms

front squats
195X8 pr up 5 pounds
195X7
195X1 back started hurting bad

Leg press close stance
315X21 pr
325X18 pr up 10 pounds
325X17
325X16

Calf raises
140X14 pr up 10 pounds i think back pain again
140X13
140X12

DB curls
40X8 pr
40X9
40X7+2 negs

Side bends
30x21 easy
40X21
40X21 pr gonna use 50s next time

OK I'm gonna stop all squats ,deads, over head pressing, and o lifts for at least 2 weeks my backs hurting (my spine). I'm gonna actually do core work from now on since i value my back more than i value a small waist. I'm very surprised how much weight i put up off the H-drol no clue why anyways ill post up pics tomorrow and final stats. Gonna run 4 miles today.


----------



## goob (Dec 14, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Makeup sex?


 
Tallcall's on his way over.  You can't afford me.

Good job on the workout.  You might want to try saxon side bends in place of those side bends if you fancy a change sometime.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2007)

Really nice workout. Calf Raises are really strong. My previous foot problems prevent me from doing them.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 15, 2007)

goob said:


> Tallcall's on his way over.  You can't afford me.
> 
> Good job on the workout.  You might want to try saxon side bends in place of those side bends if you fancy a change sometime.



I was gonna pay you in good lovin. Thxks bud ill give em a shot in a week.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 15, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Really nice workout. Calf Raises are really strong. My previous foot problems prevent me from doing them.



Really is it soft tissue problems? My back was just killing me the whole time i did them.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok weight is 176 today and bf is 10%. So i lost about 1.25 pounds of muscle since coming off the h-drol. My strength is going up fast to! Here are the before pics. Weight is 171 on these and bf is 10.8% the biggest changes are in my thighs which gained 2 inches and in my calfs which got an inch.


----------



## goob (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice work dude.  Chick must be loving that shit.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 15, 2007)

After


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 15, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice work dude.  Chick must be loving that shit.



Well as you may have noticed my goal get laid is gone from the list.


----------



## goob (Dec 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Well as you may have noticed my goal get laid is gone from the list.


 
Result. Nice! I did'nt actually notice, but good stuff. 

So what u going to put in its place PIITB?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 15, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get stronger
*get to 8% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*expand rib cage and shrink waist
*bench more than d can(hes currently benched 330X1) i can take him.
*improve olympic lifts technique(this is on hold since my back is fucked right now)
*never give up


todays workout-chest- loved this one!

Bench press wg
195X4 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep!
195X3
195X2
195X2

incline wg bench
160X6 pr up 1 rep i believe
160X4
160X4

WG dips
10X7 pr up 2 reps!
10X6
10X5+5 negatives

Leg raises
32.5X21 not a pr but this will make me sore tomorrow
32.5X21
32.5X21


WOW this is the shit. It is so much more rewarding to set PRs naturally. I actually think i experienced some PCT depression but today and half way through yesterday its gone away. PCT is going good libido is very high and I'm in a constant state of nut aches cause by the increase in size. hair is doing good and acne is lessening. Anger is not as bad but I'm beginning to think that its gonna stay with me forever which is fine with me. I do miss the crazy ass pumps!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 15, 2007)

goob said:


> Result. Nice! I did'nt actually notice, but good stuff.
> 
> So what u going to put in its place PIITB?



LOL maybe maybe


----------



## Double D (Dec 15, 2007)

Your getting close to that bench!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> Your getting close to that bench!



Yea buddy! You know i have that as a goal more as a way to remember you then me actually caring about beating you on bench press...now squats are a different story i wanna beat you bad on those!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 16, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Well as you may have noticed my goal get laid is gone from the list.



Heya Brut...

I noticed the change an was hoping it was good news for you!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 16, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Heya Brut...
> 
> I noticed the change an was hoping it was good news for you!



Definitely goods news. My last final is tomorrow!


----------



## goob (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah beasting benching!  Thats good stuff.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Yeah beasting benching!  Thats good stuff.



Next cycle is gonna be epistane! Its great for lean muscle gains and strength.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice work. Bench is looking good.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 18, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice work. Bench is looking good.



Thxks buddy!



Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get to 8% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D can
*improve olympic lifts technique


todays workout-shoulders and traps-good pump and intensity!

Military press
120X7 pr
120X5
120X5

Wide grip upright rows
115X16
125X15
135X14 pr
145X11 pr i was surprised i could do this much weight

Bent over rear delt work
20X14
20X15
20X16 pr

Seated one arm DB shrugs(FUCKING love this exercise)
65X16 pr
65X16
65X16 Crazy ass pump@!

I did this yesterday. Gonna run 4 miles today(tuesday).


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 20, 2007)

This is yesterdays workout- back-

Pullups fat bar wide grip
X7
X6
X4+8 negatives

T-bar rows
135X10
135X10
135X9
135X6

DB rows
70X12 pr
70X12
70X12

Short but i had shit to do.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 20, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get stronger
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get leaner
*never give up
*Shrink waist and epxand rib cage
*Bench more than Brother D can!


todays workout-legs-hard

leg press close stance(ATG)
410X15 pr up 30-50 pounds not sure
410X13
410X13
410X13 hard stuff

leg press unconventional one
225X9
225X8
225X7

seated calf raises
155X20 pr
155X19
155X18
155X17

leg raises
35X20
35X19
35X18

Gonna run 4 miles later today. Still not sure what my next cycle will be im thinking trenadrol or epi. After PCT is done ill do a month cut and lose 4 pounds of fat then ill be back "ON" again. Happy holidays everyone.


----------



## Double D (Dec 20, 2007)

No squats? 

Whats up Kyle?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice work, Brut.  

Why is not giving up in your list of goals twice?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 20, 2007)

those leg presses look painful


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> No squats?
> 
> Whats up Kyle?



Yeah buddy i fucked up my upper spine now I'm giving it some time to heal. I'm thinking like 2 weeks should be enough. 

Not to much is up I'm on break and think i passed all my classes maybe not English lol. Gonna take like 6 weeks off then go back on with some trenadrol at 60mg a day for 4 weeks.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 21, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, Brut.
> 
> Why is not giving up in your list of goals twice?



Thxks P.

Because thats how important it is to me to never give up on my dreams or who i am.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 21, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> those leg presses look painful



They were! Im feeling it today the DOMS isnt horrible but it still sucks.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 21, 2007)

Really nice work out. Those leg raises look really strong!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Really is it soft tissue problems? My back was just killing me the whole time i did them.



Yeah. I had a lot of problems after I did a 15 mile run at the start of this last summer. They've actually gotten a lot better, but I don't do anything where I have to bend my feet like calf raises or lunges. I still try to get my legs pretty good though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 22, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Really nice work out. Those leg raises look really strong!



Thxks im gonna get it to 500 deep for reps.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 22, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah. I had a lot of problems after I did a 15 mile run at the start of this last summer. They've actually gotten a lot better, but I don't do anything where I have to bend my feet like calf raises or lunges. I still try to get my legs pretty good though.



Thats unfortunate ,but at least you can hit your thighs and hams. I mean if you had a choice between thighs and hams or calfs I'm betting you'd pick thighs and hams.


----------



## Double D (Dec 22, 2007)

Whats up? Anything new?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whats up? Anything new?



Not much brother D. Just gonna cut 4-6 pounds of fat off. Going to meet my girls grandma, Christmas is coming so its busy and i got one gift left to buy, and my best friend has come back for the last time....


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 24, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bodyfat
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*never give up
*bench more than Brother D can


Todays workout- chest-

Bench press wide grip
200X4 pr up 5 pounds
200X2+1 negative
200X2
200X1 down 1 rep from last time

wide grip incline bench
160X6
160X4
160X4

wide grip dips
10X8 pr up 1 rep
10X7+1 neg
10X6+5 negs

side bends
55X21 pr
55X21
55X21

Decent nothing good just acceptable. Ran 2-3 miles today and played hacky sac for 2 hours. 

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 25, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can
*shrink waist and expand rib cage

todays workout- shoulders and traps-

Military press
120X8 pr up 1 rep
120X6
120X6

upright rows wide grip
145X13 pr up 2 reps
145X12
145X11
145X11

DB 1 arm seated shrugs
65X18 pr up 2 reps
65X18
65X18
65X18

Close grip upright rows
125X11
125X12
125X10

Ran 3 miles. tomorrow my cut will get serious gonna lower carbs and start ECA stack I'm gonna run it for 4-6 weeks depending on what happens. I should only need to lose 4-6 pounds of fat to get where i want to be.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas Brutus!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2007)

Happy holidays, Brut!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 26, 2007)

nice upright rows!!!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2007)

Looking good. Great goals! What are your current stats?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 27, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Merry Christmas Brutus!



Merry Christmas to you to JD!


Pylon said:


> Happy holidays, Brut!



Back at you buddy!


b_reed23 said:


> nice upright rows!!!



Towards the end it was like i was doing cleans lol ,but not to much cheating.


vortrit said:


> Looking good. Great goals! What are your current stats?



Thxks buddy. Im like 176, 5'9, 10.5% bf, and ready to get ripped! Im going for 170 at 8% then ill start the Tren and maybe some epistane which will make me recomp and get very strong and very lean.


----------



## katt (Dec 27, 2007)

Those uprite rows are monster weights!!     Do they hurt your shoulders at all??  I know I can do them, but the other half has a problem with the movement.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 27, 2007)

katt said:


> Those uprite rows are monster weights!!     Do they hurt your shoulders at all??  I know I can do them, but the other half has a problem with the movement.



You know DB upright rows hurt my shoulders ,but i have no pain what so ever with a BB lol go figure huh?

Adding a new goal to my list *Dont get mad
Ive been having some anger problems and i know it hurts those around me who care about me, so i will and thats a promise control them


----------



## katt (Dec 27, 2007)

Good goal to have..... the wrong words last a long time.... longer that you'd ever think.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2007)

It's ok to get mad.  In fact, it's near impossible to avoid it, I think.  Controlling it is the key.  and if you figure it out, let me know.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 27, 2007)

Pylon said:


> It's ok to get mad.  In fact, it's near impossible to avoid it, I think.  Controlling it is the key.  and if you figure it out, let me know.



Im writing "dont get mad" on my left hand so i see it no matter what and i cant forget the promise i made myself.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 27, 2007)

katt said:


> Good goal to have..... the wrong words last a long time.... longer that you'd ever think.



on no i didnt say anythin to you did i?


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2007)

Whats up buddy? You know your bench will never catch mine if you always are looking to cut bf. I now work with a powerlifter, his weight is like 200lbs and he benches 507. Hes like 23 years old. He keeps saying if you want to increase that bench lose the abs. I just cant do it though, haha.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whats up buddy? You know your bench will never catch mine if you always are looking to cut bf. I now work with a powerlifter, his weight is like 200lbs and he benches 507. Hes like 23 years old. He keeps saying if you want to increase that bench lose the abs. I just cant do it though, haha.



LOL i believe i can do it plus i have some PH tren just waiting to be used. I know in general Power lifters aren't exactly lean but i still think anyone can get strong and stay lean.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 27, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*dont get mad
*get to 8% bf
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*bench more than D can
*shrink waist and expand rib cage


todays workout- back-

Pullups wide grip
X8 pr
X7 pr
X4+8 negatives 

DB rows
70X14 pr up 2 reps
70X14
70X14
70X14

Very close grip chinups
X3
X3
X3+6 negatives

Ran 4 miles think I'm getting leaner already after only 2 days. Weight is 175.6 today. I love ECA just wish it didn't destroy my appetite when i need to eat. Ah well its good and bad. Anyone wishing to take it make sure you start off small and take something for blood pressure since this shit can cause strokes.


----------



## katt (Dec 27, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> on no i didnt say anythin to you did i?



You don't remember that night?????    Geez,,,


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2007)

You can stay lean and bench a good amount, but to max out your potential you need excess calories. Just depends on whats most important to you.


----------



## JailHouse (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice B! uve gotten very strong since ive left.


----------



## goob (Dec 28, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Nice B! uve gotten very strong since ive left.


 
Hell yeah. Brutus been kickin ass...


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> You can stay lean and bench a good amount, but to max out your potential you need excess calories. Just depends on whats most important to you.



I just want to get lean and big the bench is a side goal of mine. It's good to have you back big D!


JailHouse said:


> Nice B! uve gotten very strong since ive left.



Yeah ive done ok i expect youll be really impressed in 4 weeks!


goob said:


> Hell yeah. Brutus been kickin ass...



Thanks brother G we be kicking ass together!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2007)

Ran 4 miles and walked tons today. Couldnt lift today gonna destroy my legs tomorrow!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 30, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% at 170
*get stronger
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than Brother D can!

todays workout- legs and arms

1 leg hack squat negatives
25X10
25X11
25X10

1 legged stif leg deadlifts
70X14 pr
70X14
70X15
70X14

BB curls close grip
75X10 pr
75X10
75X10

DB curls
40X5 
40X6
40X5

Ran 4 miles played 30 mins of hacky sac. I seem to be retaining water and i have gained weight so I'm slightly annoyed ,but ill take measurements tomorrow and we'll find out. I avoided any spinal loading today and i didn't have access to a leg press so i hit up some 1 leg stuff i loved the deads!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2007)

Solid workout, Brutus!  And nice run, too!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, Brutus!  And nice run, too!



Thxks uncle D im feeling my hams today.


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year B!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2007)

katt said:


> Happy New Year B!



You to Big K! I know your not gonna get hammered lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D can


todays workout- chest-

Bench press wide grip
175X13 pr! up 10 pounds and 5 reps since i last did this high reps
175X7 wtf
175X7

1 arm pushups
X6 pr
X6
X6 oh god 3 6s! lol

Pec flys
40X15 +1 rep on left pr up 2 reps and some pounds
40X13 +1 rep on left
40X13 +1 rep on left

Side bends
60X21 pr up 5 pounds i believe
60X21
60X21

I love you guys and happy new years and the best to all of you. Ran 4 miles and lowered my carbs. Played hacky sack for 1 hour. Gonna go meet my girl and have some fun!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year, Brut!  Way to finish strong!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Years B.

Congrats on the 175 x 13!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year!

Congrats on your bench PR. Looks like your workouts are staying on track and solid.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2008)

those are some great flies!! Happy new year!!!!!!


----------



## katt (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice last workout of the year B!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 2, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Happy New Year, Brut!  Way to finish strong!



You to P! We'll party it up together.


JerseyDevil said:


> Happy New Years B.
> 
> Congrats on the 175 x 13!



Thxks brother JD i plan on catchin your bench watch your back son lol. And happy new years to you to.


vortrit said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Congrats on your bench PR. Looks like your workouts are staying on track and solid.



I really appreciate you saying that it really is one of the few things i care about. Wish ya a happy new one.



b_reed23 said:


> those are some great flies!! Happy new year!!!!!!



HAha i kinda cheated a little, happy new years to you.



katt said:


> Nice last workout of the year B!



I really wanted to end it strong sister katt!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday i ran 3 miles and cycled for 1 hour. Weight is 175 today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 2, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*never ever give up
*dont get mad
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than brother D can!
*get stronger

todays workout- back and abs- very intense this is the kinda workout you have when on!-

BB rows pronated grip
155x10 pr
155X10
155X10

Ab rollouts
X9 pr i think
X9
X9

Wide ass grip pullups
X3 pr
X3
X3 +7 negatives

DB rows
72.5X15 pr up 2.5 pounds and 1 rep!
72.5X15
72.5X15
72.5X14

NICE! I love ECA I just wish it didn't make me so irritable and up and down in my moods. Gonna run 4 miles in a little bit. I told my girl about my PH usage and how i plan to run another one soon as you can guess she isn't thrilled and is scared ill go psycho on her. We have very strong views on this subject and I'm not sure what to do in this situation.


----------



## katt (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I had strong views on that also........... until I read up on it and actually did a cycle.  Maybe she just needs more information - and not the "worst case senerio" bull....


----------



## DOMS (Jan 2, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I told my girl about my PH usage and how i plan to run another one soon as you can guess she isn't thrilled and is scared ill go psycho on her. We have very strong views on this subject and I'm not sure what to do in this situation.



Tough shit.  It's your body and you can do what you want with it.  

It's like smoking; you may not like that your significant other smokes, but you can't make them stop.  The most a person can do is lay down the law in an "it's me or the <whatever>".  And, like I said before, you should be careful when giving ultimatums.  Because the other person may be just like me and say "Don't let the door hit your ass on the way out".

Not that I'm saying that orals are like cigarettes, just the principle.  Plus, unlike smoking, there is no second-hand steroids.

You do need to be careful however, because if she goes south on you, she can turn you in.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 2, 2008)

katt said:


> Yeah, I had strong views on that also........... until I read up on it and actually did a cycle.  Maybe she just needs more information - and not the "worst case senerio" bull....



Good luck with that.  Most people don't want to be educated.  They just want to regurgitate what they hear on teevee.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 2, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Tough shit.  It's your body and you can do what you want with it.
> 
> It's like smoking; you may not like that your significant other smokes, but you can't make them stop.  The most a person can do is lay down the law in an "it's me or the <whatever>".  And, like I said before, you should be careful when giving ultimatums.  Because the other person may be just like me and say "Don't let the door hit your ass on the way out".
> 
> ...



True but remember PHs arent illegal. I dont plan on giveing her an ultimatum ill just say i wont use em. Not sure what ill do from there. Gotta go run but ill be back in a little bit.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 2, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> True but remember PHs arent illegal. I dont plan on giveing her an ultimatum ill just say i wont use em. Not sure what ill do from there. Gotta go run but ill be back in a little bit.



Sorry, but as of January 2005 (maybe 2004), prohormones are a Schedule III item. Right up there with cocaine.

Be careful with lying.  After a while, it gets hard to manage what you said that was true and what you said that was a lie.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 2, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


>



That's how i feel


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 2, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Sorry, but as of January 2005 (maybe 2004), prohormones are a Schedule III item. Right up there with cocaine.
> 
> Be careful with lying.  After a while, it gets hard to manage what you said that was true and what you said that was a lie.



I decided I'm not gonna lie to her. If she's special eventually shell understand if we break up then i can run a cycle.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking workouts. Weights look really strong. Solid.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 2, 2008)

vortrit said:


> Nice looking workouts. Weights look really strong. Solid.



Thxks big V!


----------



## goob (Jan 3, 2008)

Hope you had great holidays B!

I'm glad you finally told your girl you took PH's.

That's now opened the door for you to go on cocaine and ketamine binges, lasting for days at a time.  She won't mind now.   As long as we dont tell her about the hookers.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2008)

goob said:


> Hope you had great holidays B!
> 
> I'm glad you finally told your girl you took PH's.
> 
> That's now opened the door for you to go on cocaine and ketamine binges, lasting for days at a time. She won't mind now. As long as we dont tell her about the hookers.


 
or the sheep, the midgets, or the old ladies.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 4, 2008)

goob said:


> Hope you had great holidays B!
> 
> I'm glad you finally told your girl you took PH's.
> 
> That's now opened the door for you to go on cocaine and ketamine binges, lasting for days at a time.  She won't mind now.   As long as we dont tell her about the hookers.



True and remember cocaine is a great appetite suppressant and stimulant perfect for cutting up. I had a great holiday G, same to you!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 4, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> or the sheep, the midgets, or the old ladies.....



Why would she care about me having sexy time with sheep?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 4, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*never ever give up
*dont get mad
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than brother D can!
*get stronger

todays workout-traps and shoulders- pretty good workout

DB military press
55X8 pr
55X7
55X5

1 arm DB shrugs
70X19 pr
70X19
70X19
70X19

Press machine
160X21 pr
180X14 pr
180X12

rear delt machine
125X16
140X11
140X9

Cycled for 1 hour. Gonna lower carbs and start a cycling scheme. 1 day high one day medium 1 day low then repeat. After my calories get to a certain point ill just add more cardio since i dont wont to starve myself.


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2008)

I've never personally tried the carb cycling.. it'll be interesting to see how you progress with it..


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 4, 2008)

Damn those high reps are impressive.  What is a rear delt machine?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 4, 2008)

katt said:


> I've never personally tried the carb cycling.. it'll be interesting to see how you progress with it..



I've gotten the best results on this type of program. It's not for everyone i know some ppl cant handle low carbs or lack the ability to be consistent. Youd probably do good on it ill make sure to update you on it. 


JailHouse said:


> Damn those high reps are impressive.  What is a rear delt machine?



Thxks buddy. It's like the oppisite of a pec deck im not sure its real name i just made that shit up lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 4, 2008)

Trying my first low carb day to day. I feel slightly lethargic but the ECA is keeping me in check. Hunger is low. Gonna take measurements on saturday and post some pics. The goal is to get to 8% which i think i can reach at 170-168.


----------



## goob (Jan 4, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> or the sheep, the midgets, or the old ladies.....


 
Sounds like we have a disciple.   

...and we don't speak of the 'unspeakables'......


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> It's like the oppisite of a pec deck im not sure its real name i just made that shit up lol.



I've always called it a reverse pec deck.  Rear delt makes sense too.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 7, 2008)

goob said:


> Sounds like we have a disciple.
> 
> ...and we don't speak of the 'unspeakables'......



I still got the paddle of initiation.


Pylon said:


> I've always called it a reverse pec deck.  Rear delt makes sense too.



LOL ok well you guys know what i mean.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok played tackle football for about 2 hours yesterday and got injured my hip flexor is hurt so no abs and no legs for at least 3 days. Its mostly a pull so im not worried about it ill just baby it for a couple of days.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 7, 2008)

goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*never ever give up
*dont get mad
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can
*expand rib cage and shrink waist


todays workout- chest

INcline bench
155X8
155X7
155X6

Dips
10X5
10X6
10X9+ 7 negatives

pec deck
150X12 pr 
150X9
150X9


Cycled for 1 hour. Today was a medium carb day i feel fine not very hungry and focus is good. I got a speeding ticket for 160 fuckin pigs.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 7, 2008)

gj on the incline.  Injurys blow, sorry to hear that.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 7, 2008)

yep...def make sure your 100% before you work that hip flexor!

160? Damn...how fast were you going??


----------



## goob (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice benching B.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 8, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> gj on the incline.  Injurys blow, sorry to hear that.



Thxks JH it's not even that bad of an injury its almost gone today.


b_reed23 said:


> yep...def make sure your 100% before you work that hip flexor!
> 
> 160? Damn...how fast were you going??


I will B. I was doing 23 over.


goob said:


> Nice benching B.



 im gonna get me one of those and a radar gun.


----------



## katt (Jan 8, 2008)

so.... was that 160 worth the 5 minutes you saved by speeding???  lol

nice inclines there Brutus.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2008)

23 over...what?  93 in a 70 is one thing.  43 in a 20 is another.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 9, 2008)

katt said:


> so.... was that 160 worth the 5 minutes you saved by speeding???  lol
> 
> nice inclines there Brutus.



Thxk i just wish it was a PR.


Pylon said:


> 23 over...what?  93 in a 70 is one thing.  43 in a 20 is another.



30


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 9, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 8% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*dint get mad
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D can


Yesterdays workout- back- 

BB rows palms down grip
155X12 pr up 2 rep
155X12
155X10

DB rows
75X15 pr up 2.5 pounds and 1 rep
75X15
75X14
75X14

Close grip chinups
X6 pr
X4
X3+8 negatives

I lowered the volume since I'm on lower calories. Ill post a pic up when my cut is over in about two and a half weeks. Weight is 174.4 today and i think I'm leaner. Ran 4 miles.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 9, 2008)

Cycled for 1 hour today and i have martial arts practice and maybe some MMA style brawling.


----------



## goob (Jan 9, 2008)

Good work B! Esp, on the Rows.  Seems like everyone and their fucking dog does MMA these days. What martial art do you do?


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 9, 2008)

nice work out b.  how do you do your db rows?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 9, 2008)

goob said:


> Good work B! Esp, on the Rows.  Seems like everyone and their fucking dog does MMA these days. What martial art do you do?



Thxk you man my traps are nice and sore and i got a PR so i can't complain. I think its because it's so fucking simple and straight forward plus UFC is really cool to watch. I'm being taught a mix open palm, kung fu, akido, muy thai, and nijitsu. I'm sure i spelled at least one of those wrong.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 9, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> nice work out b.  how do you do your db rows?



Hand on a bench or something which can support me try not to use much body language or that cheating crap.


----------



## the other half (Jan 9, 2008)

so when are we gonna get to see you on tv fighting? and i dont mean "cops"!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2008)

The is, as always, solid, but your dedication to dieting is awesome!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> so when are we gonna get to see you on tv fighting? and i dont mean "cops"!!!!



LOl smart ass. Well my first cage match is in 5 weeks.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> The is, as always, solid, but your dedication to dieting is awesome!



Yeah today is a low carb day so its gonna be a little tougher i may just skip legs and do them tomorrow. BTW weighed in at 172.8 today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 11, 2008)

Ran 4 miles gonna play hacky sak then go dancing. Yeah I'm gonna be moving the whole day.


----------



## goob (Jan 11, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Ran 4 miles gonna play hacky sak then go dancing. Yeah I'm gonna be moving the whole day.


 
dancing?????  Dancing????? Really????????


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 11, 2008)

goob said:


> dancing?????  Dancing????? Really????????



Ballroom.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 12, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Ballroom.



This pic is all goob lmfao


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok i played football and cycled for 47 mins yesterday here is my workout.

yesterdays workout- legs and arms
squats
275X7 pr maybe up 10 pounds
275X6
275X2 messed it up
275X4

1 leg stiff legged deadlifts
80X15 pr up 5 pounds
80X14
80X14
80X14

close grip BB curls
80X11 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
80X10
80X10+3 negatives

I was just wasted after that. I wanted to do some calf shit but i wasnt at my gym which also kept me from doing any leg press which always gets me sore.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2008)

Great workout, Brutus!  Really solid on the Squats (which I assume you go ATG).  What happened with the third set?


----------



## goob (Jan 13, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> This pic is all goob lmfao


 
That was my finale at that flamenco air guitar championships....


----------



## runt (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice journal, I think we have similar goals.  way to go!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 13, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## katt (Jan 14, 2008)

Wo looks good Brutus... I'm thinking your third set was a "mind issue?"... lol


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 14, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Great workout, Brutus!  Really solid on the Squats (which I assume you go ATG).  What happened with the third set?



Yea as low as possible. No clue i just got stupid in the hole.


goob said:


> That was my finale at that flamenco air guitar championships....


Nice package



runt said:


> Nice journal, I think we have similar goals.  way to go!


Oh yeah? Thxk you buddy



b_reed23 said:


> looks good!


Thxks B!



katt said:


> Wo looks good Brutus... I'm thinking your third set was a "mind issue?"... lol


Yeah must of been i remmeber sitting in the hole for to long.


----------



## goob (Jan 14, 2008)

katt said:


> Wo looks good Brutus... I'm thinking your third set was a "mind issue?"... lol


 
Yes, it must have been the jedi mind trick his gf performed to stop him going to the gym, so she could spend more time with him.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 14, 2008)

goob said:


> Yes, it must have been the jedi mind trick his gf performed to stop him going to the gym, so she could spend more time with him.....



Maybe lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 14, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than D can
*shrink waist and expand rib cage


todays workout- chest abs-
 bench wide grip
180X10
180X9
180X6

incline pushups
35X14 pr
35X12
35X10

Incline DB flys
45X14 +1 neg left pr
45X12 +1 neg left
45X12 +1 neg left

ab rollouts
X12 pr
X12
X10

More yet to come in the PR department feeling strong. Getting leaner and a little bigger. Really surprised didn't get a bench press PR Gonna try my best to fit some cardio in today even if its at 10-11 at night and i gotta run in the freezing cold. I think i broke my left middle knuckle.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 15, 2008)

squats and bench is looking strong.  are you taking any enhancers right now?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 16, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> squats and bench is looking strong.  are you taking any enhancers right now?



lol just say AAS. No not at the moment my girlfriend is very anti that stuff im gonna bring it up later and thxk you JH,


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 16, 2008)

Goals-for myself
* get to 180
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*control anger
*bench more than D can
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*get stronger


yesterdays workout- back and triceps-

chinups neutral grip
30X4 pr 
30X3
25X3
25X3

T-bar chest supported
85X12 pr
85X11
85X10
85X9

lat machine
150X15pr
150X14
150X12
150X11

DB over head extensions
70X15 pr
70X13
70X11
70X7


Ran 4 miles. Very strong this is yesterdays workout BTW. This is my first chin ups Pr in a long time. Back is sore today so are my triceps and my shoulders. Today is an off day.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 16, 2008)

gonna cycle for 1 hour today, play hacky sac for at least 1 hour and learn mixed martial arts.


----------



## the other half (Jan 16, 2008)

good work on the chinups do you use a weight belt with a chain to hold the weight? and how  many calories do you burn doing hacky sac for an hour?


----------



## goob (Jan 16, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> gonna cycle for 1 hour today, play hacky sac for at least 1 hour and learn mixed martial arts.


 
You play a lot of hacky -sac, do you ever play soccer, seeing that good skill with hacky sac could mean good co-ordination with the ball.

Soccer is a great way to burn cals. Ask to play as a wing-back in a 352 formation..... a shit load of running.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 16, 2008)

poopy dick


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice T bars and ex's.  are you doing any specific program right now or are you just lifting high reps?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2008)

the other half said:


> good work on the chinups do you use a weight belt with a chain to hold the weight? and how  many calories do you burn doing hacky sac for an hour?


Yeah usually i do. No clue not a huge amount



goob said:


> You play a lot of hacky -sac, do you ever play soccer, seeing that good skill with hacky sac could mean good co-ordination with the ball.
> 
> Soccer is a great way to burn cals. Ask to play as a wing-back in a 352 formation..... a shit load of running.


I used to play it. I really want to get into a rec football league but we dont have any around.



AndrewSS said:


> poopy dick


Poopy dick to you to sir.



JailHouse said:


> Nice T bars and ex's.  are you doing any specific program right now or are you just lifting high reps?


I do high reps mostly on back and leg days in general i try and mix up the rep ranges. Im following a body part split.

Chest and abs
back and triceps
off
shoulders and traps
legs and biceps
off
off


b_reed23 said:


>


Hey B


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*get leaner
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D can

t0days workout= 1337
hang clean
185X3
185X3
185X3 felt like i couldve gotten 5

military press
120x10 pr up 2 reps
120X8
120X8

Side bends
65X21 pr
65X21
65X21

lean away laterals
20X18 pr
20X to much pain in shoulders gonna drop this exercise and hit my rear delts more often and start deadlifting more.

Cycled 1 hour. Ill post up pics in 4 weeks. Stopped cutting and im kinda bulking up right now.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow on the military press.  You do alot of mini bulks and cuts.  If I were you id bulk to about 200 and get strong as shit then cut to like 185 or so.  with your die hard dieting u could do it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> 185X3 felt like i couldve gotten 5


 
then why didn't you?? PUSH! PUSH! PUSH!!


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 18, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Wow on the military press.  You do alot of mini bulks and cuts.  If I were you id bulk to about 200 and get strong as shit then cut to like 185 or so.  with your die hard dieting u could do it.



Thxks JH and yeah i do every 2 months i switch so often so i never get to fat or to skinny. Im actually after maybe 8 weeks gonna do an all out cut and ill show you what it means to be shredded!


b_reed23 said:


> then why didn't you?? PUSH! PUSH! PUSH!!



LOL My spine has just recently gotten better and every time i caught the clean it causes me some pain so im gonna take it slow.


katt said:


>



Not you to Katt, now i feel really guilty.


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2008)

lol..  that'll teach you to put "could have" in your workouts.. lol


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 18, 2008)

katt said:


> lol..  that'll teach you to put "could have" in your workouts.. lol



Im gonna cry in my sleep tonight in shame! lol


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 18, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get leaner(recomp)
*never ever give up
*get stronger
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than D can
*expand rib cage and shrink waist
*never give up
*control anger

Todays workout- legs-

Back squats
255X12 
255X13 pr
255X11
It got hard at 6 i wanted to stop at 8 and my veins and eyes were poppin out on rep 13.

calf raises
145X13
145X14 pr
145X13+3 negs

leg press
430X15 pr
430X12
430X12

seated calf raises
160X21 pr
160X21
160X18

Gonna cycle for an hour. Just had a massive snow ball fight and my team was victorious! We left a mound of skulls and burned the bodies of our enemies! I plan on getting to 180 then just doing a recomp with a very slow bulk. All i know is if i bust ass and get stronger i will gain more muscle.


----------



## the other half (Jan 18, 2008)

katt said:


> lol..  that'll teach you to put "could have" in your workouts.. lol



i'll remember that when we are at the gym. lil miss queen of not going to failure!


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice squatage.  ur getting stronger ever week bro.  I like ur goals!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> i'll remember that when we are at the gym. lil miss queen of not going to failure!



Haha the truth comes out.


JailHouse said:


> Nice squatage.  ur getting stronger ever week bro.  I like ur goals!



You know it. I always add something in some way every workout. Yeah i usually forget at least one but this way it keeps them on my mind.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 20, 2008)

I like those weights!!! nice calf raises


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I like those weights!!! nice calf raises



Thxks B my calfs are still hurtin from it.


----------



## katt (Jan 21, 2008)

the other half said:


> i'll remember that when we are at the gym. lil miss queen of not going to failure!


----------



## goob (Jan 21, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Thxks B my *calfs* are still hurtin from it.


 
Brutus??? What have you been doing....


----------



## katt (Jan 21, 2008)

Awwww... it's so cute!!!!


----------



## the other half (Jan 21, 2008)

i dont ever want to know where he is going to go with that picture!


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 22, 2008)

goob said:


> Brutus??? What have you been doing....



lol.  thats a sexy calf B!  does she have a sister?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2008)

goob said:


> Brutus??? What have you been doing....



You know the usually just raiseing somes calfs.


katt said:


> Awwww... it's so cute!!!!



Ill be eating it later lol.


the other half said:


> i dont ever want to know where he is going to go with that picture!



I dont think he's going anywhere


JailHouse said:


> lol.  thats a sexy calf B!  does she have a sister?



Yeah she does. You want me to hook you up?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get leaner(recomp)
*never ever give up
*get stronger
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than D can
*expand rib cage and shrink waist
*never give up
*control anger

todays workout- back-intense

Chinups
32.5X4 pr
32.5X3
27.5X4

DB rows
80X14
80X14
80X14
80X11

lat machine
160X16pr
160X14
160X13

Db over head extensions
70X16 pr i think
70X13
70X12


Very tough shit today this is the kinda lifting that leaves you trembling and weak. Bunch of hotties at the gym today! Cycled 45 mins and hated every minute hate cardio. This is day two of my 2nd college semester and  its going good so far.


----------



## goob (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice chins B!  I bet it was the hotties that had you trmbling and weak, not the workout, you old devil...


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2008)

goob said:


> Nice chins B!  I bet it was the hotties that had you trmbling and weak, not the workout, you old devil...



 ill invite you next time.


----------



## katt (Jan 23, 2008)

Strong looking workout Brutus....    must have been all those hotties give you that extra test....  whatever it takes, right?

Thats my phylosophy and I'm stickin to it !


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 23, 2008)

those rows are intense.  There a lot more girls at my gym to.  resolutioners maybe?  I'm lovin it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey...share the wealth...we need protein too! (calf)

nice workouts all around in here...keep it up!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 25, 2008)

katt said:


> Strong looking workout Brutus....    must have been all those hotties give you that extra test....  whatever it takes, right?
> 
> Thats my phylosophy and I'm stickin to it !



LOL so your inspired by those hotties to?


JailHouse said:


> those rows are intense.  There a lot more girls at my gym to.  resolutioners maybe?  I'm lovin it.



True that but the main reason im seeing more is last semester i worked out very early this semester im working out at like 11-1.


b_reed23 said:


> hey...share the wealth...we need protein too! (calf)
> 
> nice workouts all around in here...keep it up!



Hey now there is plenty of cow to go around! Thxks B i will.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 25, 2008)

Ok this is what i did yesterday

goals-for myself
*get to 180 (almost there!)
*recomp
*get stronger
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than D can
*never give up
*expand rib cage and shrink waist


yesterdays workout- shoulders/traps-

DB military press
65X6 pr
65X4
65X3

Over head press machine
245X11 pr
245X9
245X8

lateral machine
90X21
110X10 pr i think
110X8

Calf machine shoulder shrugs
220X21
220X19
220X18

Very good pump and strength was good. Still plenty of hotties which i must admit is a nice feature to have at a gym even if they only ride bikes and do the stepper lol.


----------



## goob (Jan 25, 2008)

Nooiicce OH pressing Brutus-bitch.  Good workout.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 25, 2008)

goob said:


> Nooiicce OH pressing Brutus-bitch.  Good workout.



Ha i have a correction to make is 200X11 my bad. Thxks brother G!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 25, 2008)

Ran 4 miles today. Gonna play a little hacky sac.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2008)

You OH Pressed more than you Calf Raised! 

Solid!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 25, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You OH Pressed more than you Calf Raised!
> 
> Solid!



Thats how i roll lol i love that OHP machine! Thxks brother D


----------



## katt (Jan 25, 2008)

245 for OH pressing????  WOW ,, that's about all I can say....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 26, 2008)

katt said:


> 245 for OH pressing????  WOW ,, that's about all I can say....



I miscalculated the weight its really 200X11 but its cool. Im lovin that machine and the lat machine.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 26, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*recomp
*get stronger
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than D can
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*never give up
*control anger


todays hell workout- legs- tried something new

squats ATG medium stance
280X8 pr
280X8 wow
280X7 endurance was great on these that almost never ever happens

deadlifts
305X3 
305X3
305X3
weak for me but i havent done these forever the best part was it was pain free no back pain! I cant believe i can squat what im deadlifting.

leg extensions here is where i mixed shit up!
105X2 mins rep as much as i could hurt so fuckin bad
105X1.5 mins its so painful my legs are so messed up right.

Well i have to say i haven't hit it this hard in forever. If my legs aren't sore I'm gonna go crazy i worked to hard to have em not be sore lol. Like i said before i didn't get any back pain on the deads so I'm so happy and grateful that i can do dead lifts again.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 27, 2008)

those are some really good #'s. what is your deadlift pr?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 27, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> those are some really good #'s. what is your deadlift pr?



355X1 maybe not sure its been forever.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 27, 2008)

Ran 4 miles and cycled for 40 mins today. Gonna start workoing out less and try new things. 1 day on and 1 day off for  now tomorrow is chest and triceps.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 28, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*Get stronger
*never give up
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D can

todays workout-chest and triceps-

Wide grip incline bench
170X8 pr
170X5
170X5

Dips wide grip
15X7 pr maybe
15X6
15X4+4 negatives

DB over head extensions
80X5
80X7
80X5

Pec fly machine
150X16 pr
160X11
160X13 pr

Nice I'm very proud of these numbers! I was just unstoppable nothing could get in my way today! So many cute girls there. Im currently focusing on my arms and traps more since these are my weak body parts. Gonna run 4 miles soon.


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow - nice numbers you have there Brutus!  Good job!


----------



## goob (Jan 28, 2008)

Good work B.  I see you are still running a lot.  Is it cold where you are?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice workout, man! Youve a right to be proud, those are great numbers


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 28, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Nice workout, man! Youve a right to be proud, those are great numbers



Thxks Gaz! Ill be keepin them coming.



goob said:


> Good work B.  I see you are still running a lot.  Is it cold where you are?



Yeah its crazy cold in Maryland like 32 when i went(i know this isnt to bad to you northerners but that shit is like 0 to me lol)



katt said:


> Wow - nice numbers you have there Brutus!  Good job!



Thxks sister katt my next goal is to bench that with 1 hand.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 28, 2008)

those numbers are really impressive.  i like doing OH db ex for the tris, they give a good pump.


----------



## katt (Jan 29, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Thxks sister katt my next goal is to bench that with 1 hand.



lol - that would be a utube moment..   let me know when that happens, I'll bring my camera.


----------



## the other half (Jan 29, 2008)

great workouts going on in here. but you never said how sore your legs were the next couple of days after your last leg day.

gotta hit the traps hard, i think they are one of my fav. muscles.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 30, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> those numbers are really impressive.  i like doing OH db ex for the tris, they give a good pump.



Thxks Big JH! Yeah i love em one of the few tricep movements which doesnt cause me pain.


katt said:


> lol - that would be a utube moment..   let me know when that happens, I'll bring my camera.



You know you just want a picture of my pretty face.


the other half said:


> great workouts going on in here. but you never said how sore your legs were the next couple of days after your last leg day.
> 
> gotta hit the traps hard, i think they are one of my fav. muscles.



Thxks OH! Pretty sore i was doing the old man walk for a couple of days. My traps are a weak point on me so i always make sure to nail em my fav muscles are the lats and shoulders.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 30, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 182
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than D can
*expand rib cage and shrink waist
*never give up
*get stronger

Todays workout- back and biceps- nice!

Pullups wide grip
20X4 pr
20X4
20X3

DB rows
90X10 pr
90X9
90X8
90X8

DB curls
40X6
40X6
40X6+ 2 left negatives

seated incline DB curls
25X10
25X10
25X9+ 3 left negatives

Well i had some very good number today to! Numbers are up and so is my weight i weighed in at 180.8 today in the morning ill be measuring BF and such this Saturday. Gonna cycle for 40 mins.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2008)

Solid workout, man!

Great job no the Pull-ups.  I've just gotten to the point where I can do three unassisted.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 30, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, man!
> 
> Great job no the Pull-ups.  I've just gotten to the point where I can do three unassisted.



Thxks uncle D! That means alot to me since back is my fav day by far! I know what its like to first start out on pullups it sucks but don't worry it keeps getting better and better as time goes on.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2008)

nice pullups


----------



## katt (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice - I only wish I could do them w/weights...  lol 

in time, in time.... maybe when I hit 180... 

oh shit,,, that's a scary thought..


----------



## goob (Jan 30, 2008)

Good workout Brutus-the-banjo-man.

How tall are you?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 31, 2008)

katt said:


> Very nice - I only wish I could do them w/weights...  lol
> 
> in time, in time.... maybe when I hit 180...
> 
> oh shit,,, that's a scary thought..


Ha itll come with time. You at 180? Ms olympia lol.



goob said:


> Good workout Brutus-the-banjo-man.
> 
> How tall are you?


Banjo man lol? 5'10 180.8



b_reed23 said:


> nice pullups


It really isn't much Big D does em with 90 pounds on his waist. but i appreciate it B!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 31, 2008)

Ran for 25 mins. Feeling like i got the flu today gonna go sleep and eat as much as i can to prevent a drop in my weight.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 31, 2008)

those db rows are crazy strong. \


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 2, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> those db rows are crazy strong. \



Thxks buddy! 

Still feel kinda sick ,but no where near as bad as Thursday or Friday.


----------



## goob (Feb 2, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Thxks buddy!
> 
> Still feel kinda sick ,but no where near as bad as Thursday or Friday.


 
Flu's a bitch.  Just sit back and take it easy. There's always Whiskey/ honey and lemon to help.  Good medicine.


----------



## Double D (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey I just took a look at the 90lbs DB's rows! Thats freakin good buddy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2008)

goob said:


> Flu's a bitch.  Just sit back and take it easy. There's always Whiskey/ honey and lemon to help.  Good medicine.



Ive never heard of that combo before lol.


Double D said:


> Hey I just took a look at the 90lbs DB's rows! Thats freakin good buddy.



thxks D worked hard on em but its never good enough for me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 181 
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*expand rib cage and shrink waist
*bench more than D can

todays workout- legs

squats
275X5 
275X4
275X3
I shouldve been able to do 295X5 so i feel disappointed by this. The bar bent and the weight felt heavier then 275 who knows maybe its in my head.

leg press
320X35 pr pain city
320X25

calf raises
155X13 pr i think
155X13
155X12+2 negatives

Lookin puffy today. Still sick and its hard to breath not doing cardio ,but may do some on the bike in doors tomorrow. Felt kinda depressed today suspect its the sickness


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2008)

Shoulders and traps -yesterdays workout

military press
120X10
120X9
120X7 no Pr

Seated 1 armed shrugs
80X21 pr
80X19
80X19
80X18

Close grip upright rows
125X10
125X10
125X10
125X10


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2008)

Great work on the Military press B. That's one of my worst lifts, so 120lb's is the bomb in my book, which incedentally is out soon...#


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry about the PR miss, but it's still a worthy workout!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2008)

goob said:


> Great work on the Military press B. That's one of my worst lifts, so 120lb's is the bomb in my book, which incedentally is out soon...#



LOL your an Arthur and a crack mule?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Sorry about the PR miss, but it's still a worthy workout!



True i just hate being sick i don't mind the pain or other annoyances it causes i just wish it wouldn't mess with my lifting.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear you are sick. I had the flu a month ago, too. Don't push yourself, because mine relaps when I tried to go back to the gym too soon. 

Your workouts still look solid even with you being sick.


----------



## goob (Feb 5, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL your an Arthur and a crack mule?


 
An Aurthur??  You mean Author?  Yup, It's a 'my road to success' guide on the intercontinental crack business....


----------



## the other half (Feb 5, 2008)

nice numbers, how do you like the one arm shrugs. i havent done db shrugs in two years. last time i did i pulled something in my back as i was putting the weight back on the rack.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 6, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Sorry to hear you are sick. I had the flu a month ago, too. Don't push yourself, because mine relaps when I tried to go back to the gym too soon.
> 
> Your workouts still look solid even with you being sick.


Its alright man I'm almost completely better today!



goob said:


> An Aurthur??  You mean Author?  Yup, It's a 'my road to success' guide on the intercontinental crack business....


Its gonna be an instant classic man!



the other half said:


> nice numbers, how do you like the one arm shrugs. i havent done db shrugs in two years. last time i did i pulled something in my back as i was putting the weight back on the rack.


Thxks OH i love em one of the few ways to really get my traps sore besides cleans and dead lifts.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 6, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 185
*get stronger
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*Expand rib cage and shrink waist
*bench more than D can

todays workout- chest and biceps-

incline wide grip bench
175X6 
175X4
175X3

DB bench
65X11 pr
65X9
65X8

curls
80X8
80X7
80X6+3 negatives

DB incline curls
25X11 pr
25X10
25X11+3 negatives


Decent but i really wanted that bench PR. Been eating like an animal but not gaining much weight i hate that shit. Weighed in at 180 today. Gonna cycle for 40 mins today and practice my martial arts since i havent been able to do that for a while.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 6, 2008)

damn..nice numbers on those curls!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice work, Brut.

Yeah...must be tough eating and not gaining weight....


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 7, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> damn..nice numbers on those curls!!!



You know it B! Its weird not even sore today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 7, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, Brut.
> 
> Yeah...must be tough eating and not gaining weight....



LOL yeah i know you think im being a whiner but i do have a reason to be annoyed by it. Weighed in at 183 today so I'm over my sickness and back at my previous weight high!


----------



## katt (Feb 7, 2008)

You still on your supp's?  Or is that over? 

Could be like me - completely opposite... I haven't been eating much at all the last few days and my weight is the same... didn't even drop a pound


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2008)

Now _there's _a problem with which I can identify!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 8, 2008)

katt said:


> You still on your supp's?  Or is that over?
> 
> Could be like me - completely opposite... I haven't been eating much at all the last few days and my weight is the same... didn't even drop a pound


Ill be starting some halo tomorrow watch for some PRS!~ Have you been eating less healthy food?



Pylon said:


> Now _there's _a problem with which I can identify!


Comon P you can anything.


----------



## goob (Feb 8, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Ill be starting some halo tomorrow watch for some PRS!~ Have you been eating less healthy food?
> 
> 
> .


 
Halo again?  What was your thoughts from the first cycle, and what did you use for PCT?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 10, 2008)

goob said:


> Halo again?  What was your thoughts from the first cycle, and what did you use for PCT?



Loved the stuff great for getting strong, gaining muscle, and recomping. For PCT i used ATD.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 10, 2008)

Here are my pics pre cycle weight is 180.8 pounds and bodyfat is supposedly 9.5% but im sure thats off and 50 million ppl will tell me so.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 10, 2008)

here is my plan of attack

halo
50/50/100/100

PCT 
nolvadex XT 400/300/200/ taper from 200 to 100 to 0 over 1 week
Blue up two pills a day for 1 month
Liver detox taken accoridng to bottle instructions for 1 month during PCT.

support supps
hawthorn berry, fish oil, vitamin c ,and calcium

Goals- get to 188 and lose some body fat get strong as fuck and feel better about myself. Next cycle will be superdrol which is up there with M1T and Phera as the strongest "Ph's". Plan on getting 8 pounds from it  getting alot of strength gains and a slight recomp.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 10, 2008)

Ur lats are huge bro (no homo)


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Ur lats are huge bro (no homo)



Thxks bro i don't know how thats gay or anything now if you said sexy or something.


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

damm, so that is what 9% looks like.

i ve got along way to go. FUCK


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2008)

*This is yesterdays workout- traps and shoulders*
hang cleans
190X4 pr i think
190X4
190X4
So sore today

military press
135X4
135X4
135X3
135X5
135X4 pr in sets and in reps

Upright close grip rows
135X11 pr
135X9
135X9

rear delts
15X12
20X15
20X15

Cycled for 40 mins later on in the day.

*fridays workout- back-*
pullups
22.5X4 pr
22.5X2 wtf!
22.5X2+7 negs
disappointed with this

Deadlifts
310X4 
310X5 pr up 2 reps and 5 pounds!
310X4

DB rows
90X11 pr up 1 rep
90X10
90X11 pr up 3 reps
90X9 pr up 1 rep

Close grip chins right after rows
X3 
X3
X2


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> damm, so that is what 9% looks like.
> 
> i ve got along way to go. FUCK



I really dont think im 9% man lol more like 12%. Now if i had some Tren and test i think 9% would be easy!


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

even 12% is a long ways away for me. might take a couple of cycles to get down to that. but hey, im willing to try.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> even 12% is a long ways away for me. might take a couple of cycles to get down to that. but hey, im willing to try.



Well dont wry about it OH youll get there eventually. Just make sure you dont let the gear do all the work i think it might be better for you to just cut up now then run a cycle and get HUGE!


Pylon said:


> Great pics!



You know it P!


----------



## goob (Feb 11, 2008)

Looking good B.  Hows the halo for cutting BF?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 11, 2008)

you have some great quads!!


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 11, 2008)

damn B ur military press is vary nice.  Keep up the gr8 work


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 12, 2008)

goob said:


> Looking good B.  Hows the halo for cutting BF?



Thxks G! Id say it would work great ,but i think if you cut with steroids your wasting them. Get cut naturally then gain your 10-20 pounds of quick muscle.


b_reed23 said:


> you have some great quads!!



Thxks B the quads always get the most from gear.


JailHouse said:


> damn B ur military press is vary nice.  Keep up the gr8 work



Thxks JH i will keep on busting my ass till my heart stops.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 12, 2008)

goals-for myself
*get to 187
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*get leaner
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D can

*todays workout- legs- hard shit!*

SQuats close stance ATG
285X5 pr up 10 pounds
285X5
285X4
285X4
285X3
i thought i did 275X8 before but i must have miss counted the weight so this is a legit PR.

Leg extensions
105X 3 mins of reps hard fucking shit! pr
105X50 reps pr
105X45 reps pr

Gonna cycle for 40 mins in a little bit. This is day 5 of hdrol and i already got a 10 pound pr so hopefully it will be like my past cycle and ill get 30-40 pounds on my squat and bench. Weight is 181.2 which means Ive gained 1 pound gonna up my cals and eat like its my job.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 12, 2008)

gr8 w/o.  keep eating like its ur job and ull get promoted to 190lbs


----------



## goob (Feb 12, 2008)

Holy shir awesome sqautting B!


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2008)

Very nice Brutus!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 12, 2008)

holy crap that's a lot of squats...did you feel like  afterwards???


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 13, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> gr8 w/o.  keep eating like its ur job and ull get promoted to 190lbs



Thxks JH im eating 24/7 lol. Weighed in at 183 today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 13, 2008)

goob said:


> Holy shir awesome sqautting B!



Thxks G i was scared and busting ass the entire time.


katt said:


> Very nice Brutus!!



Im hopeing to catch OH soon lol.


b_reed23 said:


> holy crap that's a lot of squats...did you feel like  afterwards???



Worse than that ,but I'm not very sore today because of the halo so i cant complain.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 13, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 190
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D can

todays workout- chest

Bench Wide grip
210X5 pr up 10 pounds and 1 rep~!
210X3 up 1 rep and 10 pounds
210X4 up 2 reps and 10 pounds

incline wide grip
175X8 pr up 5 pounds
175X5
175X5

incline Pec flys
45X14 + 2 left negatives pr
45X13 + 2 left negs
45X12 + 2 left negs

Played hacky sac for at least 1 hour today. I love you Halo.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 14, 2008)

Your benching is coming along nicely.  Halo FTW.


----------



## goob (Feb 14, 2008)

Awesome benchin B! Really impressive.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 14, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Your benching is coming along nicely.  Halo FTW.



Yeah buddy I'm gonna catch D he's only benching 345 or something.


goob said:


> Awesome benching B! Really impressive.



I was so pumped when i realized it was a 10 pound PR!


----------



## the other half (Feb 14, 2008)

mmmmm, gear, gotta love it.
especially the no DOMS


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2008)

the other half said:


> mmmmm, gear, gotta love it.
> especially the no DOMS



Haha we share a special love. I must say its very addictive.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 187
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D can 315X5


todays workout-back and biceps- hard ass shit!

Deadlifts
320X6 pr up 2 reps and 10 pounds!
320X5
320X4

chinups
25X3
25X3
25X2+7 negatives
This is actually about 10 pounds less than i normally used but i have gained 4 pounds. Dont know whats going on but i busted ass.

1 arm t-bar rows
65X7
65X8 pr
65X7

DB curls
45X5 
45X4
45X3

Went well except for my chins my arms and lats are all messed up which is good. Been cramping up and getting headaches as my main side effects from halo. Erections are still good and my anger is in check, after that first cycle you really get good at controlling it. gonna cycle for 40 mins later.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 15, 2008)

One arm tbar rows, Im gunna try those.  Nice work out B.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2008)

Great looking workouts!


----------



## goob (Feb 17, 2008)

Excellent DL'ing Brutus bitch.  Great numbers!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> One arm tbar rows, Im gunna try those.  Nice work out B.



Yeah i like one it feels like less cheating then conventional T-bar rows.


vortrit said:


> Great looking workouts!



Thxks V trying to always step it up.


goob said:


> Excellent DL'ing Brutus bitch.  Great numbers!



I love it when you talk dirty and about about lifitng.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2008)

ok current stats on sunday were weight 182.8 and 9.75% bf. So in 10 days i gained 2 pounds just decent.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2008)

Ran 3 miles yesterday.


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice looking deads there Brutus... 10 lbs even..!!


----------



## goob (Feb 18, 2008)

Looking good B.  What product(s) are you taking for PCT on your halo?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats on the weight.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 19, 2008)

katt said:


> Nice looking deads there Brutus... 10 lbs even..!!



Yeah its ok.


goob said:


> Looking good B.  What product(s) are you taking for PCT on your halo?



ATD and blue up


Pylon said:


> Congrats on the weight.



Thxks bud


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 19, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 190
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D can

yesterdays workout- shoulders/traps- rushed

hang cleans
195X5 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
195X4
195X4
spine was hurting me but i suspect i could've 6 repped it for 2 sets.

military press
140X5 pr up 5 pounds
140X5
140X5

1 arm shrugs
85X21 pr up 5 pounds
85X21

Watched Jumper yesterday it was a great movie just really really short.


----------



## goob (Feb 19, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> ATD and blue up
> 
> 
> Thxks bud


 

Whats ATD?

Also, frickin-amazing military pressing!


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 20, 2008)

nice military pressing B.  Do you go down to your chest with those, or do you go parallel with your elbows?  Ive heard ones right ones wrong, like every one does them differnt..?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2008)

goob said:


> Whats ATD?
> 
> Also, frickin-amazing military pressing!



Its an aromotase inhibitor not as good as a SERM but its good for prohormones. And thxks buddy!


JailHouse said:


> nice military pressing B.  Do you go down to your chest with those, or do you go parallel with your elbows?  Ive heard ones right ones wrong, like every one does them differnt..?



I go as low as i can go on them which is the delts. I personally think going to parallel is a load of bullshit ether go all the way down or nothing. Parallel elbows for me is the bar right at my head.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 190( 186 this morning!)
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D


todays workout-chest-

Dips
25X10 pr!!!
25X8
25X5+4 negatives

Incline DB bench
65X8 pr
65X7
65X6

Pec machine
170X12 pr
170X9
170X9

calf raises
160X15
160X11+ 2 negatives
160X12+2 negs
160X11+3

That was pretty fuckin good today. I weighed in at 186 this morning which could be a fluctuation but i don't think so! Update on Hdrol I'm running it at 100mg for the rest of this cycle here are what my sides have been on a scale of 1-10.
libido-2 still have sexual desire just slightly lowered
aggression-3 not bad
blood pressure-3 mild
cramps-3 pumps in the gym are amazing!
lethargy-2 mild

current lifts

squat 295X5
bench 210X5
chinups 25X5
Db rows 90X11
deadlift 320X6
hang clean 195X5
dips 25X10
leg press 440X15
military press 140X5


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2008)

This is yesterdays workout to busy to post it.

squats
295X5 pr up 10 pounds!
295X5
295X3
295X3

1 leg hack squat negatives
35X9 pr up 10 pounds
35X9
35X10

leg extensions
105X 3 and a half mins total of 85 reps this was torture.

My legs are mildly sore today but if i wasn't on halo id be walking the old man walk.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh yeah gonna run 4 miles today.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 21, 2008)

Great job on the PRs.  Especially the Dips.


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice work Brutus!   That's some serious squat weight there!


----------



## the other half (Feb 21, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Oh yeah gonna run 4 miles today.



you realize that you are one sik person


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Great job on the PRs.  Especially the Dips.



Thxks man just wish i wasnt so fat right now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2008)

katt said:


> Nice work Brutus!   That's some serious squat weight there!



Yeah i actually feel proud of it lol. Here i come 3 plates.



the other half said:


> you realize that you are one sik person



Just a little. I ended up only running two since i had an asthma attack and serious cramps in my feet and lower back.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2008)

Alright here is my plan I'm lowering my carbs because i cant stand gaining fat and halo is a good recomper. The plan is to gain only 1-2 pounds for the next two-three weeks.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)

Good lord!  Great workout!



Brutus_G said:


> Oh yeah gonna run 4 miles today.



What, did you rob a bank?  'Cause ain't no reason to run like that unless you're being chased!


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 21, 2008)

vary strong w/o!  I feel the same way about the military press.  I see some huge guys at my gym that just go Parrnell, I wounder why??


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Good lord!  Great workout!
> 
> 
> 
> What, did you rob a bank?  'Cause ain't no reason to run like that unless you're being chased!



LOL just trying to keep it lean.


JailHouse said:


> vary strong w/o!  I feel the same way about the military press.  I see some huge guys at my gym that just go Parrnell, I wounder why??



Because they are pussys.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Cycled 40 mins.


----------



## goob (Feb 22, 2008)

Looking good B.  How far did you cycle?


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2008)

ok B.. the way you run and cycle you really need to check out a spinning class...

It'll *kick your ass!! *


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 23, 2008)

goob said:


> Looking good B.  How far did you cycle?



No clue just a stationary bike with no electronic gauge.


katt said:


> ok B.. the way you run and cycle you really need to check out a spinning class...
> 
> It'll *kick your ass!! *


 
Haha i think i would like that if i could actually breath and not cramp up. Good to see your liking it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 23, 2008)

Weighed in at 182.8 lol i lost 3.2 pounds in like two days since i lowered my carbs. Ok sides of halodrol

libido-4 sex drive is down and erections arent rock hard like normal
aggression-3 not much to say just dont fuck with me.
cramps-2 rare
blood pressure-3 pumps in the gym rock!
lethargy-2 some, but mild

Ok im seriously thinking of buying some Viagra. My girl didn't notice but i did feeling really embarrassed. Gonna also buy some Nolvadex so i wont have to wry about PCT. I only got 4 hours of sleep so my sleeping sides are getting worse to.


----------



## goob (Feb 23, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Weighed in at 182.8 lol i lost 3.2 pounds in like two days since i lowered my carbs. Ok sides of halodrol
> 
> libido-4 sex drive is down and erections arent rock hard like normal
> aggression-3 not much to say just dont fuck with me.
> ...


 
hahaha @ viagra.  She's probably running all sort of thoughts in her head.
"Does he still think I'm hot?"  "Maybe he's not turned on by me anymore?"
"Maybe he's seeing someone else?" ,  "Maybe I should dump him before, he dumps me...."  















Just messing with you.


Her last thought was...." I'll go and find goob, he'll show me a good time..."


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 24, 2008)

ya laugh it up i only got two weeks left. I'm just glad she didn't notice shes already pissed I'm running Ph's. I'm gonna get some test to avoid these sides next cycle.



goob said:


> hahaha @ viagra.  She's probably running all sort of thoughts in her head.
> "Does he still think I'm hot?"  "Maybe he's not turned on by me anymore?"
> "Maybe he's seeing someone else?" ,  "Maybe I should dump him before, he dumps me...."
> 
> ...


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 24, 2008)

Cycled for 40 mins. Today is my birthday so im kinda psyched!.


----------



## goob (Feb 24, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> ya laugh it up i only got two weeks left. I'm just glad she didn't notice shes already pissed I'm running Ph's. I'm gonna get some test to avoid these sides next cycle.


 
Yeah, could'nt resist. It's just probably a mental thing.

Happy Birthday B!  Have a top day, and don't get to wasted.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 24, 2008)

goob said:


> Yeah, could'nt resist. It's just probably a mental thing.
> 
> Happy Birthday B!  Have a top day, and don't get to wasted.




LOL i cant drink because of my liver.


----------



## goob (Feb 24, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL i cant drink because of my liver.


 
You can't drink _at all_ on PH's?  Even with support supps?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 24, 2008)

goob said:


> You can't drink _at all_ on PH's?  Even with support supps?



Well you can but its just stupid. Support supps help ,but they don't work miracles.


----------



## goob (Feb 24, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Well you can but its just stupid. Support supps help ,but they don't work miracles.


 
A Fair point, I guess it's something you just have to do without when you do some of that stuff.  I don't think i could give up drinking for that long.....


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 24, 2008)

No drinking sux dude.  Happy B Day have fun.  Can you do any Psychedelics on Ph's lol.


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL i cant drink because of my liver.



I don't drink either when on supps,,  you just can't risk it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 25, 2008)

goob said:


> A Fair point, I guess it's something you just have to do without when you do some of that stuff.  I don't think i could give up drinking for that long.....



See ive never been a drinker im more of a stim junkie so its never been a big deal to me.


JailHouse said:


> No drinking sux dude.  Happy B Day have fun.  Can you do any Psychedelics on Ph's lol.



Thank you. Uhhh maybe lol as long as they arent hepatoxic.


katt said:


> I don't drink either when on supps,,  you just can't risk it.



I love how you call them supps lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 25, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 186
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*get leaner
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D can

yesterdays workout- back and biceps

deadlifts
330X6 pr up 10 pounds
330X5
330X3

chinups
25X4
25X3
25X3 pr up 1 rep
did 7 negatives right after my last set

1 arm t-bar rows
70X8 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
70X8
70X7

DB curls
45X6 pr up 1 rep
45X6 pr up 2 reps
45X5 pr up 2 reps
Did 1 negative right after last set

Gonna try and run 3 miles bringing my inhaler just in case good lord Ph's suck for running. I get outta breath walking up stairs lol!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2008)

Look at you go Brother Brutus!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!! Just a thought, have you tried yohimbe??? GREAT "Stuff" and it works great as a thermogenic too!!!

Sorry I missed your Bday too, hope it was GREAT!!!


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 25, 2008)

Those deadlifts sound painful.  I hear you use negatives a lot in your work out, What are those?


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice Chins Brutus!   I'm still trying to get my chins back after I lost them...


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Look at you go Brother Brutus!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!! Just a thought, have you tried yohimbe??? GREAT "Stuff" and it works great as a thermogenic too!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry I missed your Bday too, hope it was GREAT!!!


Its going good brother Archie! Ill give it a shot come cutting time. No big deal you got a family and job to attend to.



JailHouse said:


> Those deadlifts sound painful.  I hear you use negatives a lot in your work out, What are those?


Yeah they suck lol. You hear? Someone told you? Its like lets say you can bench 200X1. You would add 10 pounds and lower it under control and have a spotter help you bring it up. It helps with hypterophy IMO



katt said:


> Nice Chins Brutus!   I'm still trying to get my chins back after I lost them...


Thank you but my chins are piss poor for me. I lost 10 pounds off my chins so im really setting old PRs.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 186
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than Brother D can


todays workout- traps/shoulders-

DB military press
65X6 pr i think this is up 10 pounds
65X4
65X4

shrugs on machine
195X25 
215X23 pr
215X22
215X22

Lateral machine
90X14 pr 
90X12
90X12

Short and sweet got in and out. Thursday my legs are gonna pay. Weighed 182 today.


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2008)

look at the pr's!!!!!!

good job on the presses.
we did shrugs today also and my neck is already tight


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 26, 2008)

Thats a shit load of heavy shrugging, congrats!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 27, 2008)

the other half said:


> look at the pr's!!!!!!
> 
> good job on the presses.
> we did shrugs today also and my neck is already tight



lol thxks bud. Yea? My neck gets a little messed up to the next day also.


JailHouse said:


> Thats a shit load of heavy shrugging, congrats!



TY man my shoulders are all marked up from it.


----------



## goob (Feb 27, 2008)

Great job B.  Unstoppable stuff.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 28, 2008)

goob said:


> Great job B.  Unstoppable stuff.



Well i saw you kicking a and not stopping so i was like "ill give this crazy shit a shot."


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 28, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 185
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D can


todays workout- legs and abs-

back squats smith machine
300X8 pr up 5 pounds and 2 reps
300X6
300X4

leg press very close stance
430X12 pr
430X11
430X11

leg raises
35X21 
35X21
35X21 maybe a pr not sure dont care

Ok this shit was that intense shit today! Excellent Prs and felt like a beast in the gym. I'm on day 19 of my hemadrol cycle(Halodrol) Ive noticed crazy gains in strength some very slight recomping and a little muscle gain. Weeks 3-5 are the supposedly the best for getting muscle so as you can guess I'm very excited!


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 28, 2008)

Damn B I cant touch your squats.  This is gunna be a great cycle for you.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2008)

AWESOME w/o's BRother Brutus, I also do my leg Presses very narow, and I push with my heels to HIT the Hammies a bit more, Fantastic #'s my Friend!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 28, 2008)

hey Brutus, are you doing a westside training routine?
i've been thinking about trying to get something specific that i could follow since i'm just starting out after 6 month break...too much of the time i'm doing.. i dunno legs.. and i'll be like ''hmmm what leg exercises will i do today?.."

any ideas where i could check out something like a preset routine?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 29, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Damn B I cant touch your squats.  This is gunna be a great cycle for you.



I was like oh shit 300! it felt light lol!



Archangel said:


> AWESOME w/o's BRother Brutus, I also do my leg Presses very narow, and I push with my heels to HIT the Hammies a bit more, Fantastic #'s my Friend!!!



Thxks Archie I'm actually not getting the muscle gains i got last cycle but my strength gains are just crazy!



nadirmg said:


> hey Brutus, are you doing a westside training routine?
> i've been thinking about trying to get something specific that i could follow since i'm just starting out after 6 month break...too much of the time i'm doing.. i dunno legs.. and i'll be like ''hmmm what leg exercises will i do today?.."
> 
> any ideas where i could check out something like a preset routine?



No ,but i have done westside before and if you want to get strong that's your shit. So you want a routine and new leg ideas?


----------



## katt (Feb 29, 2008)

Great workout Brutus!    We have some anavar coming soon - I can't wait!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok i weighed 182.4 today and body fat is 9.125% so i gained 2.132 pounds of muscle and lost a little less than .5% of body fat. These are piss poor results this is day 20 so i will be expecting the best results from here on gonna eat even more.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 29, 2008)

katt said:


> Great workout Brutus!    We have some anavar coming soon - I can't wait!!!



Thxks katt i cant wait for you guys to get shredded up!


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 29, 2008)

How much protein do you take in a day?


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 29, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> No ,but i have done westside before and if you want to get strong that's your shit. So you want a routine and new leg ideas?



Yea, I've been looking around.  Until this year I've never really paid any attention to my leg/back.  That's got to change.  I'd really appreciate any tips you might have.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 1, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> How much protein do you take in a day?



384g-400g


nadirmg said:


> Yea, I've been looking around.  Until this year I've never really paid any attention to my leg/back.  That's got to change.  I'd really appreciate any tips you might have.



Id do an upper lower split every other day
mon- upper
tues-off
weds-lower
thurs-off
fri-upper
sat-off
sun-lower
mon-off
tues-upper
weds-off
thurs-lower
fri-off
sat-upper
sun-off 
and so one thing i would focus on is squats Ass to grass and dead lifts. I don't know what you bench squat and deadlift but if your squatting what you bench or close shit is wrong. Go to failure on each set if size is your goal if strength is your goal stop 1-2 reps shy of muscular failure.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 1, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> Yea, I've been looking around.  Until this year I've never really paid any attention to my leg/back.  That's got to change.  I'd really appreciate any tips you might have.



Oh yeah fuck lat pulldowns do chinups or pullups.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 1, 2008)

Ive really been thinking and I'm not sure if ill continue to use Ph's. it seems like a lot of damage to myself for little gains. I'm still not decided but i may just  stop going the legal route anymore or i may just become natural.


----------



## goob (Mar 1, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Ive really been thinking and I'm not sure if ill continue to use Ph's. it seems like a lot of damage to myself for little gains. I'm still not decided but i may just stop going the legal route anymore or i may just become natural.


 
What damage are you talking about?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 1, 2008)

goob said:


> What damage are you talking about?



Well they mess up your endocrine system, raise blood pressure, hurt your liver, some mess your kidneys up, and i suspect other side effects we aren't currently aware of. I'm not dieing or suffering from organ pain but i know that Ph's are in no way 100% safe so I'm really just trying to decide what i want to do with myself. I've seriously considered buying those cow pellets and making some test prop but that raises the questions of infection, legalities, shrunken balls, and other such things. You never get a clear cut legal answer on these things. i just feel like my results from under dosed oral steroids aren't worth the cost or damage.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 2, 2008)

400g of protein sounds nice and filling to me.'

Thats some excellent advice above.  

You should do fine with out the ph's.


----------



## goob (Mar 3, 2008)

Fuck making anything from cow pellets.  Don't be stupid, that sounds like a really bad idea to me. -PH's sound safer than that.

You would do fine training naturally.


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2008)

That cow pellet idea... makes me a little uneasy..  

Ph's, yeah you have to really weigh the risks with the gains.. is it really worth it???


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 3, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> 384g-400g
> if your squatting what you bench or close shit is wrong.



meaning that i should be squatting way more than i can bench, right?   yea, i'm really working on upping my leg strength this spring.


----------



## the other half (Mar 3, 2008)

400 grams of protien, does your sweat or urine smell like amonia?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2008)

that is a shit load of protein!!!  I have been reading a lot about Ph also...good luck with your decision, it all depends on whether the gains out weigh the risk


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 4, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> 400g of protein sounds nice and filling to me.'
> 
> Thats some excellent advice above.
> 
> You should do fine with out the ph's.



I have to drink 80g of it. Im no longer sure what i may do.


goob said:


> Fuck making anything from cow pellets.  Don't be stupid, that sounds like a really bad idea to me. -PH's sound safer than that.
> 
> You would do fine training naturally.



Ill see what happens with this cycle.


katt said:


> That cow pellet idea... makes me a little uneasy..
> 
> Ph's, yeah you have to really weigh the risks with the gains.. is it really worth it???



No clue.


nadirmg said:


> meaning that i should be squatting way more than i can bench, right?   yea, i'm really working on upping my leg strength this spring.



Yep that sounds good man.


the other half said:


> 400 grams of protien, does your sweat or urine smell like amonia?



No remember PHs and AAS allow you to take in 2-2.25g of protein per pound of bodyweight.



b_reed23 said:


> that is a shit load of protein!!!  I have been reading a lot about Ph also...good luck with your decision, it all depends on whether the gains out weigh the risk



Yeah i know i get so sick of eating lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 4, 2008)

I did this on Sunday

bench wide grip
205X8 pr up 4 reps
205X7
205X4
205X3

dips wide grip
25X9
25X7
25X6+4 negs

pec incline flys
50X14 pr up 5 pounds
50X11
50X10

chest is so fucking sore today its crazy! Been sick with a stomach virus just starting to be able to eat. Been drinking protein shakes and eating nuts. I'm weighing 179.2 pounds but i swear i look so much leaner!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice benching, Brutus!


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2008)

Your probably on the dehydrated side????


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 4, 2008)

Id be happy to bench 205 just once.  Keep up the good work B.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 4, 2008)

Lookin solid my Friend, I'm sure you'll be great whatever you decide Brother Brutus!!! Just be smart about it!!!


----------



## the other half (Mar 5, 2008)

solid workout. like the benching.


----------



## goob (Mar 5, 2008)

Great benching B, thats way better than me.

Does Halo lean you out when your on it?


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 5, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Id be happy to bench 205 just once.  Keep up the good work B.



i hear that dude.  i'd be happy to get 150 
way to go, man!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 6, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Nice benching, Brutus!



Thxks buddy! Lost my lung on the second set


katt said:


> Your probably on the dehydrated side????



Yep definitely probably helps give that dry look.




*This is yesterdays workout-*
deadlifts
325X1 wtf
335X1 this is what i 6 repped a week ago so i almost just left the gym

chinups
27.5X4 pr
27.5X3
27.5X3
27.5X2+7 negatives

1 armed t bar rows
75X9 pr up 1 rep and 5 pounds
75X9
75X9

wide grip bb curls
95X8 pr up 5 pounds and 1-2 reps
95X6
95X6+3 negatives

Good stuff except my deadlift which left me kinda pissed. Still some good weights for just getting over being sick.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 6, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Lookin solid my Friend, I'm sure you'll be great whatever you decide Brother Brutus!!! Just be smart about it!!!



Thxks man i really appreciate your words and always upbeatness. Ill be smart about it.


the other half said:


> solid workout. like the benching.



THxks OH next stop the 300 mark!


goob said:


> Great benching B, thats way better than me.
> 
> Does Halo lean you out when your on it?



Thxks brother G. It kinda does depends on diet and how you respond to it. Like i get very little sides is almost funny. I also get some muscle gains and some leanness,but i mostly just get strong from it. Where as you  may get lean as shit , some muscle, and almost no strength gains from the same compound it really depends. 



nadirmg said:


> i hear that dude.  i'd be happy to get 150
> way to go, man!



Youll get there i remember back when when i could only bench like a 100 pounds just stick with it and work your ass off.



JailHouse said:


> Id be happy to bench 205 just once.  Keep up the good work B.


 
Like i said youll get it soon and i will keep it up man.


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2008)

being sick can do wonders to your workout. and not good wonders.
next time will be better.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 8, 2008)

That sux about the deads, but there still awesome numbers.  I just picked up some hooked style straps, hopefully I can come close to those soon.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 8, 2008)

the other half said:


> being sick can do wonders to your workout. and not good wonders.
> next time will be better.



Yea i know it sucks lol


JailHouse said:


> That sux about the deads, but there still awesome numbers.  I just picked up some hooked style straps, hopefully I can come close to those soon.



My deadlift is just acceptable for my size right now i really should be in the 360 for reps range lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 8, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 185
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*get leaner
*bench more than D can
*expand rib cage and shrink waist


yesterdays workout- shoulders and traps-
military press
135X6
140X4
140X3
Down like 5 pounds but oh well

1 arm DB shrugs
85X23
85X25 pr
85X23
85X22

shoulder press machine
255X16 pr
255X11
255X10

side bends
60X16
60X21
60X21
60X21

Decent still little sick yesterday so my next workout should be bangin. Played hacky sac for 2 hours yesterday and gonna cycle for 40 mins today.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 8, 2008)

Solid Military Presses, Brutus!

I can't do them.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 8, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Solid Military Presses, Brutus!
> 
> I can't do them.



Thxk you uncle D. Why whats wrong?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 8, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Thxk you uncle D. Why whats wrong?



I'm retarded.  My left shoulder used to hurt, but I forgot that it doesn't anymore.

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 8, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I'm retarded.  My left shoulder used to hurt, but I forgot that it doesn't anymore.
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....



LOL you had me worried for a sec i was like fuck hes got a back problem and a shoulder on that would suck.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 8, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I'm retarded.  My left shoulder used to hurt, but I forgot that it doesn't anymore.
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....



Intrestingly enough thats the same shoulder that gave me problems.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 8, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL you had me worried for a sec i was like fuck hes got a back problem and a shoulder on that would suck.



I still have the shoulder problem and it'll never go away.  Well, until I have the surgery to fix it.  It have structural arthritis in my left shoulder.  It's not the type of arthritis that you get when you grow old.  It's caused by wear and tear.  The nice thing is that it hasn't acted up in a while.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 8, 2008)

oh alright.


DOMS said:


> I still have the shoulder problem and it'll never go away.  Well, until I have the surgery to fix it.  It have structural arthritis in my left shoulder.  It's not the type of arthritis that you get when you grow old.  It's caused by wear and tear.  The nice thing is that it hasn't acted up in a while.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 8, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Solid Military Presses, Brutus!
> 
> I can't do them.



i've got a bad left shoulder too.  slowly working it back up to do stuff but i'm afraid to try military presses...


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 9, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> i've got a bad left shoulder too.  slowly working it back up to do stuff but i'm afraid to try military presses...



I only got pain from the bench press and from the DB upright row.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok yesterday in addition to the 40 min cycle i played hacky sac for 45 mins and i did this.

rollouts
X14 pr
X12
X14

side crunches
25X14 pr 
25X14
25X14


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 9, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 185
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can
*shrink waist and expand rib cage


todays workout-legs- intense and quick

squats
300X6
300X4
300X3
Ok this is down 2 reps BUT its free weight not a smith machine like last time so i actually think i set a PR.

seated calve raises
135X25
145X23
145X18
Calves feel wrecked the fuck up!

hack squats
50X14 pr 
50X14
50X12 humbled the hell out of me but i put that shit up and busted ass


Good stuff today guys! I worked out at a golds gym today didnt see and dealers so i gonna search some more. Gonna play some more hacky sac later.


----------



## goob (Mar 9, 2008)

Excelent squatting B.  300lb's is really impressive.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 10, 2008)

cant wait to see you do 3 plates B!  Ive worked out a Golds in my area, they have lots of equipment at this one.


----------



## the other half (Mar 10, 2008)

trip plates, baby, you are almost there.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2008)

Lookin SOLID in here my Friend!!! The move from Smith machine to free-weight was Definatley huge Brother Brutus, keep it up!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 12, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Lookin SOLID in here my Friend!!! The move from Smith machine to free-weight was Definatley huge Brother Brutus, keep it up!!!



Thxks brother it really owns my core to.


the other half said:


> trip plates, baby, you are almost there.



HELL YEAH! 3 plates is mine


JailHouse said:


> cant wait to see you do 3 plates B!  Ive worked out a Golds in my area, they have lots of equipment at this one.



Me either man. Yeah it was well stocked i went so i could get a hack squat machine and a calve raise one. 


goob said:


> Excelent squatting B.  300lb's is really impressive.



Thxks bro. Its one of my few lifts i really feel proud of beside my clean and my bench.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 12, 2008)

Holy shite, Brutus! That's some crazy squattage!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 12, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 185
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than Brother D can

*Yesterdays workout-chest-*

dips
35X6 pr
35X6
35X5

Db bench
65X10 
65X9
65X7

pec deck
160X14 pr i think
160X14
160X12

side bends
70X21
70X21
70X19
70X21


Good workout nice intensity. I ran 4 miles on monday.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 12, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Holy shite, Brutus! That's some crazy squattage!



Thxk you Uncle D! Still it aint shit till i get three plates.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok yesterday was my last day of Halodrol. So I'm off for at least 2 months maybe 3. Gonna go 1 month just focusing on maintaining to allow my testosterone levels to get back up. Then ill cut off some fat and get sexier for summer. Ill post up pics and stats on Friday.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2008)

Another Solid w/o, and congrats on the PR as well my Friend!!!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice dips B.  I need to buy a dip belt asap.


----------



## katt (Mar 13, 2008)

last day huh?   Well,,, you've got a good week or so before you go into depression..


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 13, 2008)

question for ya brutus

your goal is to get to 185, right?  how tall are you?


----------



## goob (Mar 13, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Ok yesterday was my last day of Halodrol. So I'm off for at least 2 months maybe 3. Gonna go 1 month just focusing on maintaining to allow my testosterone levels to get back up. Then ill cut off some fat and get sexier for summer. Ill post up pics and stats on Friday.


 
The beach beckons it's seductive call for Mr B.....


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 13, 2008)

I like how you do weighted dips and pull ups, there obviously working for you.


----------



## katt (Mar 14, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Ill post up pics and stats on Friday.



I think it's Friday..........


----------



## the other half (Mar 14, 2008)

is she annoying or what?????????


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 14, 2008)

katt said:


> I think it's Friday..........



Well Mrs ill post up pics in eight months im surprised to hear you say that.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 14, 2008)

Here they are i weighed in at 180.6 today and my BF% is 9.25 supposedly. Waist is 32 inches and i feel good just very quick to anger. Taking Nolvadex XT which is ATD which is an anti armotase. MY sex drive is back after like 3 days!


----------



## katt (Mar 14, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Well Mrs ill post up pics in eight months im surprised to hear you say that.



oh..... whoops


----------



## katt (Mar 14, 2008)

Comparing to your older photos, your development is coming along nicely..    Good Job!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 14, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Here they are i weighed in at 180.6 today and my BF% is 9.25 supposedly.



wow, nice work man!  i'd be interested in seeing an example of what you eat on a normal day.  i'm always acquiring new ideas to implement in my diet.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2008)

Excellent Brother Brutus, coming along Very Good!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 15, 2008)

katt said:


> Comparing to your older photos, your development is coming along nicely..    Good Job!



Thxks katt just chugging along.


nadirmg said:


> wow, nice work man!  i'd be interested in seeing an example of what you eat on a normal day.  i'm always acquiring new ideas to implement in my diet.



Thxk you. Its all low fat turkey, chicken, Beef, oatmeal, tortillas, some beans, nuts, seeds, alittle fruit, and some small amount of cheddar cheese. Carbs are only in the first 4 meals.


Archangel said:


> Excellent Brother Brutus, coming along Very Good!!!



Thxks brother Archie.


----------



## goob (Mar 15, 2008)

Good work B, dose'nt look like you have much to do in the cutting stakes..


----------



## DOMS (Mar 15, 2008)

Great job, Brutus!  Nice v-taper!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 15, 2008)

goob said:


> Good work B, dose'nt look like you have much to do in the cutting stakes..



Thats what you think im just good at taking pictures lol. But i appreciate that you said that man that means alot.


DOMS said:


> Great job, Brutus!  Nice v-taper!



Thxks bud yeah i think its from using a belt and working my obliques and abs.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 15, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 185
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D can


todays workout- shoulders/traps-

DB military press
55X9 pr up 1 rep
55X9 pr up 2 reps
55X7 pr up 3 reps

Close grip upright rows
130X11 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
130X10
130X11
130X11

BB shrugs
250X21  pr maybe i havent done BB shrugs in forever
250X21
250X21


Good stuff just got my new job which is why i worked out so late. Didn't get my cardio in unfortunately but lifting is always my number 1 priority. Good night all you wish you the best.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 15, 2008)

Still lookin lean on a bulk, that's nice bro.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2008)

Congratulations on the new job and an awesome w/o too BRother Brutus!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2008)

Sorry I've been MIA...been sick with that nasty sinus junk!

pics look great...you have nice lats 

workouts are looking great as always!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 17, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Still lookin lean on a bulk, that's nice bro.



IMO not really im rdy to cut asap i can start in 2 weeks


Archangel said:


> Congratulations on the new job and an awesome w/o too BRother Brutus!!!



Thxks man i may actually like this job knock on wood lol.


b_reed23 said:


> Sorry I've been MIA...been sick with that nasty sinus junk!
> 
> pics look great...you have nice lats
> 
> workouts are looking great as always!



Thats cool just happy your ok. I try lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 17, 2008)

Ran 3 miles and walked 1 mile yesterday plus practiced some martial arts.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 17, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Thxk you. Its all low fat turkey, chicken, Beef, oatmeal, tortillas, some beans, nuts, seeds, alittle fruit, and some small amount of cheddar cheese. Carbs are only in the first 4 meals.



what about green veggies?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Ran 3 miles and walked 1 mile yesterday plus practiced some martial arts.



I only run if I'm chased !!! Good Stuff my Friend, what style you practice???


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2008)

looks good in the pics. now you have to start hounding katt to get hers taken and posted.

im suprised that no one has altered any of them yet!!!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 18, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> what about green veggies?




Lettuce broccoli and brussel sprouts.


Archangel said:


> I only run if I'm chased !!! Good Stuff my Friend, what style you practice???



HA i know that hasnt happened lately? I practice with several and am taught diffrent aspects.


the other half said:


> looks good in the pics. now you have to start hounding katt to get hers taken and posted.
> 
> im suprised that no one has altered any of them yet!!!!!



I dont that is happening OH.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 18, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 185
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*bench more than D can


Yesterdays workout-legs-

squats
280X8 this may be down 10 pounds
280X6
280X5

leg extensions
105X5 mins for a total of 123 reps pr

Donkey calve raises 1 legged
140X12 
140X14 pr
140X14  

Well this was bad even with two prs im not really sore and i feel like notihng got done. What really sucks is the drop in my squat poundage.


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2008)

You're going to have somewhat of a weight reduction, you know.. how are you feeling being off the Halodrol?    Our last order of Anavar never arrived.....   burned... I think it must have gotten confiscated somewhere along the line..  that's the first time it's happened to us..


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 18, 2008)

Gonna run for 3 miles and walk 1.

Ok two weeks left till i can cut. Im not gonna run ECA because i always gain back what i lost and get depressed. Im gonna stay away from PHs for a while they are ineffective and underdosed. I gained a whooping 5 pounds of muscle since my first PH cycle a gain of 5 pounds over this time frame is sad. If i do run something again its gonna be a cycle of test or superdrol. My plan for the cut is to up lower carbs in a carb cycle fashion.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 18, 2008)

katt said:


> You're going to have somewhat of a weight reduction, you know.. how are you feeling being off the Halodrol?    Our last order of Anavar never arrived.....   burned... I think it must have gotten confiscated somewhere along the line..  that's the first time it's happened to us..



I feel unsatisfied with my overall results. Im sry to hear that atleast no one came knocking on your door which would be even worse.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 18, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Lettuce broccoli and brussel sprouts.



broccoli gives me gas.  do you have problems with that?  thinking about switching to spinach and green beans for a bit to see if that helps..

thanks for the info, brutus!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 18, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I feel unsatisfied with my overall results. Im sry to hear that atleast no one came knocking on your door which would be even worse.



You gained a lot of weight on your big 3, id be happy to get the numbers you've gotten lately.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 19, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Thxk you. Its all low fat turkey, chicken, Beef, oatmeal, tortillas, some beans, nuts, seeds, alittle fruit, and some small amount of cheddar cheese. Carbs are only in the first 4 meals.



Interesting.  Why no carbs in the last meals?
Tortillas?  Corn I assume?  So you're not on a cut then, right?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 19, 2008)

Did this yesterday

straight leg raises
X18
X18
X19

stomach vaccums
X80 secs
X72 secs
X71 secs
X72 secs

side bends
25X35
35X31
35X31


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 19, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> broccoli gives me gas.  do you have problems with that?  thinking about switching to spinach and green beans for a bit to see if that helps..
> 
> thanks for the info, brutus!



No gas for me man.


JailHouse said:


> You gained a lot of weight on your big 3, id be happy to get the numbers you've gotten lately.



Well still its never enough brother Jh thats one thing about AAS and PH they can cause depression and such thats my worst side effect. I'm very up and down so dont mind me when i say such things I'm just feeling like shit and it'll go away.


nadirmg said:


> Interesting.  Why no carbs in the last meals?
> Tortillas?  Corn I assume?  So you're not on a cut then, right?



Its just a belief i have no carbs in the last two meals reduces fat storage. I use the wheat kind id avoid corn also be careful to avoid those with soy and trans fat/hydrogenated oils. My cut is gonna start in 2 weeks from this Friday.


----------



## the other half (Mar 19, 2008)

keep it cool, and good luck with the next two weeks till your cut. 
i would be eating like it is going out of style, but you are smarter than that.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2008)

Incredible Vacums my Friend!!! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Its just a belief i have no carbs in the last two meals reduces fat storage.



Agreed..


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 19, 2008)

katt said:


> Agreed..



Good to see im not the only old school BBer here!


Archangel said:


> Incredible Vacums my Friend!!! Hope all is well!!!



Its going really good today even after 6 hours of bullshit work lol.


the other half said:


> keep it cool, and good luck with the next two weeks till your cut.
> i would be eating like it is going out of style, but you are smarter than that.



I will OH and thxks buddy. Im gonna get some clen so ill log that and keep it detailed.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 19, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 185
*Never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*bench more than D can
*get stronger
*expand rib cage and shrink waist

todays workout-chest-

wide grip dips
37.5X6 pr up 2.5 pounds
37.5X6
37.5X5

wide grip bench
205X6
185X8
185X6

incline DB flys
55X12 pr
55X11+ 1 left rep
55X8+1 left rep

decline close grip bench
135X8
135X7
135X9 pr i think been a while


Wow this is the first day of my official recovery of my lifts. My sex drive is up some more and I'm getting a little harder and retaining less water i suspect in 13 days ill be gold baby!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice job on those PRs, man!  Solid benching, too!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 19, 2008)

Strong bench press B!  You're almost at the mighty 225 mark!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 20, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Nice job on those PRs, man!  Solid benching, too!



Thxk you uncle D I'm so psyched for what I'm going to achieve!


JailHouse said:


> Strong bench press B!  You're almost at the mighty 225 mark!!



The day i rep 225 which will be in like 3 weeks  will be awesome!


----------



## the other half (Mar 20, 2008)

its such a cool feeling to hit the 2 plates on bench and 3 on squats, but then it takes so long to get to the next milestone. 

thank god we are all crazy enought to keep going!!!!!

great job on the prs. those incline flies are tuff.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> its such a cool feeling to hit the 2 plates on bench and 3 on squats, but then it takes so long to get to the next milestone.
> 
> thank god we are all crazy enought to keep going!!!!!
> 
> great job on the prs. those incline flies are tuff.



Yeah it is once i hit 225 for reps its like there goes another year and two cycles to hit 315 on the bench for reps. 
Ran 3.5 miles and walked .5 miles today.


----------



## goob (Mar 20, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Yeah it is once i hit 225 for reps its like there goes another year and two cycles to hit 315 on the bench for reps.
> Ran 3.5 miles and walked .5 miles today.


 
Thought you were going to quit the cycles?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 20, 2008)

goob said:


> Thought you were going to quit the cycles?



I keep switching back and forth never sure like i said I'm really up and down some days i feel so happy other days i feel like i have done nothing so keep that in mind when i type out something.. I bought some superdrol which is like M1t but less toxic and no water retention. I  plan on just staying away from the weak shit.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 20, 2008)

Goals for myself
*get to 185
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*bench more than D can
*shrink waist and expand rib cage

todays workout- back and biceps-

chinups close grip
X8
X6
X4

deadlifts
315X9 not a PR but its gone up since my last dead session
315X6
315X5

one arm t-bar rows
90X9 pr up 10-15 pounds!
90X9
90X9

hammer curls
35X8
35X8
35X8


Good stuff not as many Prs as i normally get but hey my strength is coming back baby!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 21, 2008)

I agree...impressive benching!! 

what are vacuums??


----------



## goob (Mar 21, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I agree...impressive benching!!
> 
> what are vacuums??








He's into 'all-over' improvement.......


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 21, 2008)

Impressive deads!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2008)

Excellent w/o's BRother Brutus!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 22, 2008)

i've heard of t-bar rows, but one-arm t-bar rows?  how do you do that?  *low whistle* and 90lbs on each arm?  nice, bro


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 23, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I agree...impressive benching!!
> 
> what are vacuums??



thxks B its where you suck in your stomach and hold it in while expanding your rib cage.


goob said:


> He's into 'all-over' improvement.......



Wow is this the begining of the downfall of my journal.


JailHouse said:


> Impressive deads!



Thxks man just want to get back to my old PR.


Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's BRother Brutus!!!



I know they are excellent lol.


nadirmg said:


> i've heard of t-bar rows, but one-arm t-bar rows?  how do you do that?  *low whistle* and 90lbs on each arm?  nice, bro



Its just like a T-bar except with one arm sry if thats no help but i cant really explain it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 23, 2008)

I did this workout yesterday but spent my whole day having fun and got home and just fell asleep.

Goals-for myself
*get to 185
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than D can
*never give up
*get stronger
*expand rib cage and shrink waist

yesterdays workout- shoulders/traps- in and out

hang clean
200X5 pr up 5 pounds
200X4
200X3

DB military press
55X11 pr up 2 reps
55X9
55X8

laterals
22.5X15
15X13
10X12
5X12
2.5X14
did this one in a drop set manner to save time.


Well i must say PCT could officially end today and id be fine. I'm gonna stay on for another 10 days just in case. Sex drive is better than ever and lifts are going up! Gonna run 3.5 miles and walk .5 soon. I decided to buy albuterol and long that. Ill run it in 10 days and I'm gonna cut the fuck up and get strong and gain a small amount of muscle!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 24, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Well i must say *PCT *could officially end today and id be fine. I'm gonna stay on for another 10 days just in case. Sex drive is better than ever and lifts are going up! Gonna run 3.5 miles and walk .5 soon. I decided to buy *albuterol *and long that. Ill run it in 10 days and I'm gonna cut the fuck up and get strong and gain a small amount of muscle!



I really don't know what the fuck these are.  Nice hang cleans man!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 24, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I really don't know what the fuck these are.  Nice hang cleans man!



PCT (post cycle therapy)- The use of drugs to increase low testosterone levels brought on by prolonged use of AAS or PHs. These drugs usually block estrogen and increase LH which signals the balls to produce more test. It usually lasts 3-5 weeks and it often sucks since your lifts go down and you lose some muscle.

Albuterol- A stimulant used by bodybuilders mostly to increase metabolism and for fat burning. It often raises the metabolism by 10% and gives you a load of energy. A decrease in hunger often follows intake. Albuterol makes you get stronger by activating the CNS and causes a small anabolic effect with some added muscle. This drug is often confused as a steroid. It legit use is as asthma medication


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 24, 2008)

goals-for myself
*get to 185
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*expand rib cage and shrink waist
*bench more than D can


todays workout- legs- hard ass shit

squats
305X10 pr up 2 reps
305X7
305X5

leg press very close stance
430X15 
430X13
430X10

calve raises
165X12 pr
165X11
165X8 wtf!
165X11+2 negatives

This was one of those workouts where you realize just how amazing i am. So many pussys at my gym a couple of men are there.


----------



## goob (Mar 24, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> goals-for myself
> *get to 185
> *never ever give up
> *stay happy and positive
> ...


 
10 x 305 @ squats????? holy shit.   Great job B.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 24, 2008)

goob said:


> 10 x 305 @ squats????? holy shit.   Great job B.



Thxks brother G my eyes were bloodshot and i was atg that shit. got a couple of looks from the guys curling lol.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 24, 2008)

I find high rep squats vary intense.  Amazing numbers IMO!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2008)

Fantastic last 2 w/o's BRother Brutus!!! Awesome job on the PR's as well my Friend!!! Glad Post cycle is going good!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 24, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I find high rep squats vary intense.  Amazing numbers IMO!



hell yeah i hate any number over 8 in squats,deads, and in pullups/chins.


Archangel said:


> Fantastic last 2 w/o's BRother Brutus!!! Awesome job on the PR's as well my Friend!!! Glad Post cycle is going good!!!



Good doesn't describe it Archie its freakin amazing! I'm getting better gains PCT then when i ran Halo.


----------



## katt (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow B- great workout!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 25, 2008)

goob said:


> 10 x 305 @ squats????? holy shit.   Great job B.



holy shit is right.  he's a beast!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2008)

Those are some monster squats, young man!  Excellent!


----------



## the other half (Mar 25, 2008)

i think a new name is in order *"BRUTAL G"*

better your legs than mine!!!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 26, 2008)

katt said:


> Wow B- great workout!



Yeah i was very happy.


nadirmg said:


> holy shit is right.  he's a beast!



You know it!


DOMS said:


> Those are some monster squats, young man!  Excellent!



Thxks Uncle D It felt light to lol.


the other half said:


> i think a new name is in order *"BRUTAL G"*
> 
> better your legs than mine!!!!!



LOL alright i take it. Yeah im doing the old man walk and my calves are fried but its all worth it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok i ran 3.5 miles and walked .5 yesterday. This is my workout

planks
35X40secs pr
35X40
35X40
35X40

side planks
35X30secs pr
35X30
35X30

stomach vaccums
X82 secs pr
X81
X75

Today is an off day. I'm bulking up right now gonna reach 185 then cut to 175 with the help of albuterol with the intent of gaining 1-3 pounds of muscle on my cut and some strength. Ill post up pics when i get to 185 then when i cut down to 175.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 26, 2008)

I hear you about pussys in the gym I.see them all the time.  I wish we had a im gym with the real hard hitters only!


----------



## goob (Mar 27, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Ok i ran 3.5 miles and walked .5 yesterday. This is my workout
> 
> planks
> 35X40secs pr
> ...


 
Hey B, albuterol too????  Not ive yourself more of a break between cycles?

Nice core workout btw.


----------



## katt (Mar 27, 2008)

goob said:


> Hey B, albuterol too????  Not ive yourself more of a break between cycles?
> 
> Nice core workout btw.




I guess it just depends how long it takes to get to 185????  I wouldn't think it would be 6-8- weeks though... I agree with Goob,, are you a little concerned about it?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 28, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I hear you about pussys in the gym I.see them all the time.  I wish we had a im gym with the real hard hitters only!



Those are in short supply unfortunately.


goob said:


> Hey B, albuterol too????  Not ive yourself more of a break between cycles?
> 
> Nice core workout btw.



Thxks bud. Albuterol isnt a steroid it's a stimulant.



katt said:


> I guess it just depends how long it takes to get to 185????  I wouldn't think it would be 6-8- weeks though... I agree with Goob,, are you a little concerned about it?



Not really do you think i should be?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok here's my stats of current weight 180.4 bf%=9 lean mass is 164.16 a new all time high! Ive been eating like crazy but didnt gain 1 pound in 2 weeks...oh well ill up the cals again.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 28, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 185
*get stronger
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*bench more than D can
*shrink waist and expand rib cage


yesterdays workout- chest and triceps-

dips
40X7 PR! up 1 rep and 2.5 pounds
40X6
40X4+3 negatives bad idea so early on

incline bench wide grip
185X2 i couldve gotten 4 but i wanted to be in the 8-6 rep range
165X7
165X6
165X5 this is bad 185X8 shouldve have been doable i think the negative dips hurt me oh well.

DB over head extensions
80X8 pr
80X7
80X7

tricep Decline bench DB extensions
25X12 pr
25X11
25X11


OK this was that good shit! I'm reducing volume on my chest and back to allow my arms some extra volume with the idea being they'll catch up. So currently I'm emphasizing arms, shoulders, and traps everything else will grow some but not at the rate of those muscle. Any tips or advice on what i need to improve will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## catfight (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## the other half (Mar 28, 2008)

you are NUTS doing the dips first in your workout.

but if  you are looking to build them up. that is a good way.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 28, 2008)

catfight said:


> Nice work!



Thxks bud welcome to IM btw.


the other half said:


> you are NUTS doing the dips first in your workout.
> 
> but if  you are looking to build them up. that is a good way.



I know but i love that shit less warmups and i can show off to the hot chicas! The bench is in another room.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 28, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 185
*never ever give up!
*get stronger
*never give up
*shrink waist and expand rib cage
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than D can

Todays workout- back and biceps- loved it

pullups
X9 pr up 2 reps from last time!
X7
X5

Very close grip chinups
X5
X5
X6 pr

deadlifts
320X8
320X5
320X5 
This is the only lift that i trouble improving

Hammer curls
35X10 pr up 2 reps
35X9
35X8

Ran 3.5 miles and walked .5. I'm putting emphasis on my arms and shoulders at this point so I'm reducing my volume on chest and back.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 31, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 185
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*bench more than D can
*expand rib cage and shrink waist


todays workout-shoulders/traps- loved every min

Military press
145X6 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep 
145X4
145X4

1 arm seated DB shrugs
90X21 pr up 5 pounds
90X21
90X17

DB Farmers walks
90X26 sec pr
90X24
90X21

Shoulder machine press
255X21 pr
265X11 pr i think
265X11

OK this was nice Ive been taking the albuterol at 4 mg a day in one dose to see if i can use it to keep me lean while i bulk and of course the strength gains. Gonna train MMA style for like and hour and a half getting ready for a fight.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice work, Brut!


----------



## the other half (Mar 31, 2008)

great strength on the presses. is the seated or standing?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 2, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, Brut!



Thxks P.


the other half said:


> great strength on the presses. is the seated or standing?



Standing OH.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 2, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 185
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can
*shrink waist and expand rib cage

yesterdays workout- legs
squats
315X11 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
315X7
315X5

seated calve raises
165X21 pr
165X19
165X18
165X20

close stance leg press
435X15
435X13
435X12 pr

Ran 4 sprints as hard as i could and walked 3 miles and jogged for 5 mins. My hammies are messed up now.


----------



## goob (Apr 2, 2008)

Good job on the PR's.  Squats still look awesome B.


----------



## the other half (Apr 2, 2008)

fuck dude, great job on the squats!!! that alone would have killed me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok today i did some ab work

Ab rollouts
X17 pr
X17
X15
X17

Side leg raises
X14 pr
X14
X14
X14

Power breaths
X18
X17
X20
X21


Did 30 minutes of exhausting bag work. Worked on combos, ground and pound, kicks,and some flips and somersaults.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 2, 2008)

goob said:


> Good job on the PR's.  Squats still look awesome B.



Thxks you buddy! Oh yeah its up 10 pounds and 1 rep lol misread my journal!


the other half said:


> fuck dude, great job on the squats!!! that alone would have killed me.



I was def about to hurt someone and cry at the same time. Thxk you OH.


----------



## katt (Apr 2, 2008)

bag work? Like a heavy bag??   I tried that once and was tired before I even got to a couple minutes... lol


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2008)

katt said:


> bag work? Like a heavy bag??   I tried that once and was tired before I even got to a couple minutes... lol



Yeah its very hard.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2008)

sundays workout

goals -for myself
*get to 185
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never ever give up
*bench more than D can
*expand rib cage and shrink waist

Sundays workout- back and biceps-

Chinups
X10
X8
X6

DB rows
95X14 pr
95X12
95X15
95X13

Wide grip bb curls
95X4
95X4
95X3
Did these very controlled so i dropped my weight

close grip curls controlled
65X8
65X8

Ran 3 miles and walked 1 yesterday.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 8, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> close stance leg press
> 435X15
> 435X13
> 435X12 pr



wow.  props, dude.  
close stance will tear your quads up.  no joke.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> wow.  props, dude.
> close stance will tear your quads up.  no joke.



Thxk you buddy gonna go for a run in a bit.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 185
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can
*shrink waist and expand rib cage


todays workout-traps/shoulder-

DB military
60X11 pr
60X7
60X8

1 armed shrugs
95X25 pr
95X23
95X25

rear delt machine
130X18 
130X17

Shoulder machine
275X13 pr
275X11
275X8

shrug machine
400X22
500X14 pr
500X13
500X11

All in all a very good workout i plan on sprinting later today. I got my ear pierced today looks fucking bad A!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats on all those PRs!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2008)

Ditto!!! PR's Galore!!! Great w/o's BRother Brutus, excellent Squats imo!!!


----------



## the other half (Apr 8, 2008)

beastly rows the other day, then to do curls, how did the hand grip feel?

shrugs, i like shrugs.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 9, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Congrats on all those PRs!



Thxk you D gonna set some more in a sec.


Archangel said:


> Ditto!!! PR's Galore!!! Great w/o's BRother Brutus, excellent Squats imo!!!



Thxk you brother Archie!


the other half said:


> beastly rows the other day, then to do curls, how did the hand grip feel?
> 
> shrugs, i like shrugs.



It was ok soreness wasnt very bad either. LOL i dont like em much gonna go back to cleans.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok yesterday hacked for at least 1 hour and did 6 all out sprints and walked 2 miles.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 9, 2008)

Pylon said:


>



Back at you P lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 9, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 170 pounds in a 10 week time frame
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*bench more than D can
*expand rib cage and shrink waist

Todays workout- legs and calves-

squats
335X6 pr
335X4
335X3

wide stance leg press
455X15 pr
455X13
455X11

leg extensions
195X21 pr
195X20
195X21

close stance calve raises
140X12
140X15
140X17 pr go figure lol
155X15 pr +2 negatives

I'm upping my volume since i can take it now. I'm gonna start my cut on Friday ill post up pics and stats for a before and after. The goal is to lose ten pounds so that'll put me at 172-174. Ill start running the albuterol 1 week into the cut so the next Friday ill be running it on a 2 on 1 off rotation.


----------



## goob (Apr 9, 2008)

Squats are incredible B!

Running comp is on.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2008)

Great w/o Brother Brutus!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice PRs!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 10, 2008)

goob said:


> Squats are incredible B!
> 
> Running comp is on.



Thxk you G! I bet it is and i know i couldnt find a better competitor than you.


Archangel said:


> Great w/o Brother Brutus!!!



Thxk you bro!


Pylon said:


> Nice PRs!



Thxks P i was hurting. The soreness isnt to bad right now but i know its coming lol.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 10, 2008)

You should celebrate, then.  Perhaps a new avi.............


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok ran 4 miles in 33 minutes yesterday. Goob the challenge is now on.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 10, 2008)

Pylon said:


> You should celebrate, then.  Perhaps a new avi.............



I got you buddy!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 10, 2008)

that's a beautimus leg work out, brutus!


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Ok ran 4 miles in 33 minutes yesterday. Goob the challenge is now on.


 
Good work.  Not far away....

The Newest challenge is to beat 30 mins.  What do you think?


----------



## katt (Apr 10, 2008)

Are we talking just flat pavement here, or are there hills involved????


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 10, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> that's a beautimus leg work out, brutus!



Lol good descriptive word man.


goob said:


> Good work.  Not far away....
> 
> The Newest challenge is to beat 30 mins.  What do you think?



I know i can do it just it may take me a couple of weeks.


katt said:


> Are we talking just flat pavement here, or are there hills involved????



Hills turns uneven surface its a trail.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok this was yesterdays i typed it up but the comp froze so i was like fuck it ill type it tomorrow.


yesterdays workout- fore arms and abs-

leg raises
40X21 pr
40X20
40X17

DB fore arm curls
40X14 pr
40X13
40X12

DB hex holds
20X30 secs pr
20X30
20X30

reverse BB fore arm curls
85X22 pr
85X21
85X20

Decline bench rotating situps
45X9
45X8
45X8


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok here are my stats for the 2nd day of my cut. Weight 183.4. BF% is 9.25 and that puts me at 166.43 pounds of LBM. My goal is to gain some muscle and lose about 7-10 pounds of fat. Like i said ill start albuterol this wed.


----------



## katt (Apr 11, 2008)

so what % are you going for this time??   I want to get uber low.. like for me 15%...  I know I can't stay at that percentage for long though


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2008)

Very Nice w/o BRother Brutus!!! Someday I hope to be at 9% bodyfat!!! I am so jealous my Friend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 14, 2008)

katt said:


> so what % are you going for this time??   I want to get uber low.. like for me 15%...  I know I can't stay at that percentage for long though



Maybe 5-6%



Archangel said:


> Very Nice w/o BRother Brutus!!! Someday I hope to be at 9% bodyfat!!! I am so jealous my Friend!!!



Im not really 9% more like 12-13% thats just what my calipers say.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 14, 2008)

OK ive got two workouts one from saturday and one from sunday.

Chest day-

bench wide grip 
210X8 pr up 5 pounds
230X4 pr
230X2+3 negs

wide grip incline bench
175X8 
175X7 pr up 1 rep
175X5+ 1 negative

incline pushups wide grip
35X12
35X11
35X10

back day-
rack pulls
365X11 pr
365X10
365X10

BB pronated rows
135X14 piss poor but i didnt cheat
135X13
135X13

chinups
25X3
25X3
25X2
25X 8 negatives.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 14, 2008)

here i am at 183.4 and 9.25% bf I know the lighting suck on my legs ill get some better ones when i get to 8%. What ill do is post a new pic up for each % of bodyfat i lose till i get to 6%.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 14, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## goob (Apr 14, 2008)

Great work B.

Hows the running coming along?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks you both. Ran 4 miles for 33 mins yesterday i plan on geting 32 today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 15, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% 
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*bench more than D can
*expand rib cage and shrink waist


todays workout- arms-

Hammer curls
35X12 pr up 2 reps
35X10
35X10

DB over head extensions
80X12 pr up 2-3 reps
80X11
80X10

tricep pushdowns
160X13 pr
160X10
160X8

BB wide grip curls
95X5 pr
95X4
95X3

BB preacher curls
95X15 pr
95X14
95X12

DB finger curls
60X23 pr
60X22
60X20


Well im upping the volume and adding one day totally devoted to my arms lol. I feel funny doing this but i am a bodybuilder so ill do what the successful ones do. My ear is healing nicely btw.


----------



## goob (Apr 15, 2008)

Good work on the run.  It could be either of us that wins that....

Lookin beastin strong as usual.


----------



## katt (Apr 15, 2008)

I missed something?? What did you do to your ear??


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 15, 2008)

goob said:


> Good work on the run.  It could be either of us that wins that....
> 
> Lookin beastin strong as usual.



Well its gonna be a good fight man. Thxk you G.


katt said:


> I missed something?? What did you do to your ear??



Got an industrial piercing.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 15, 2008)

Ran about 3 miles for 22 mins today.


----------



## katt (Apr 16, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Got an industrial piercing.



Those look so awesome!    I have a rook piercing and it wasn't too terribly bad as far as healing time..


----------



## the other half (Apr 16, 2008)

pics look awesome, as do the workouts. good luck on the cut.

i really wish our "stuff" would show up.


----------



## katt (Apr 16, 2008)

the other half said:


> pics look awesome, as do the workouts. good luck on the cut.
> 
> i really wish our "stuff" would show up.




It will..... eventually......


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 16, 2008)

katt said:


> Those look so awesome!    I have a rook piercing and it wasn't too terribly bad as far as healing time..



Haha i know right. Yeah mines healing really fast probably cause of how clean i eat.


the other half said:


> pics look awesome, as do the workouts. good luck on the cut.
> 
> i really wish our "stuff" would show up.



Thxk you OH as for the stuff just wait for it. What are you getting?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 16, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can
*expand rib cage and shrink waist

Todays workout- shoulders and traps-

DB upright rows
55X11 
55X10
55x10 not a PR but i didnt cheat at all which is a first on upright rows

BB shrugs no straps
275X12 pr
275X11
275X9 grip gave out

Rear delt machine
150X17 pr
150X16
150X13
150X13

Lateral machine
130X11 pr
130X11
130X10

Shrug machine 
250X15 pr
250X14
250X13


Well not amazing but since im on a cut still very good. Gonna run my ass off in a bit when it cools down. weighed in at 181.2.


----------



## goob (Apr 16, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Ran about 3 miles for 22 mins today.


 
That's pretty good.  Hard and fast, will speed up your 4 mile time.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 17, 2008)

goob said:


> That's pretty good.  Hard and fast, will speed up your 4 mile time.



Yesterday ran 4 miles for 32 mins just dropped 1 min off my time.


----------



## JailHouse (Apr 17, 2008)

You can tell alot of progress in those pics B.  Your shoulders look alot wider.  You past the 225 bench press mark.  hopefully ill meet you there soon!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 18, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> You can tell alot of progress in those pics B.  Your shoulders look alot wider.  You past the 225 bench press mark.  hopefully ill meet you there soon!



Yea i know its like i still look the same in the mirror but when i take a picture i can actually see my progress.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 18, 2008)

Ab work from yesterday

rollouts 
X19 pr up 2 reps
X18
X17
X17

side leg raises
X11 
X11
X11

side bends
75X21 pr
75X21
75X21


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2008)

So many ab roll-outs.  You sick, sick bastard.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 19, 2008)

DOMS said:


> So many ab roll-outs.  You sick, sick bastard.



My stomach is all messed up to.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 19, 2008)

yesterdays workout

goals-for myself
*get to 7% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can
*expand rib cage and shrink waist

Back BB squats atg
315X5 pr
315X4
315X4

front squats
205X9 pr
205X8
205X7

calve raises BB
315X15
315X18 pr
315X17


Cycled for 30 mins yesterday. Happy with this some leg soreness and alot of back soreness from the front squats.


----------



## goob (Apr 19, 2008)

Incredible front squats Brutus-bitch.

Really really good.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 19, 2008)

goob said:


> Incredible front squats Brutus-bitch.
> 
> Really really good.



Brutus- bitch? I know you don't mean shit by that but i take being called a bitch very personal. Thxks for the compliment man my upper back is all messed up from keeping upright.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 19, 2008)

Ran 4 miles for 31 mins which is down 1 min from my previous run.


----------



## goob (Apr 19, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Brutus- bitch? I know you don't mean shit by that but i take being called a bitch very personal. Thxks for the compliment man my upper back is all messed up from keeping upright.


 
Just kidding, was just a silly name.  And those squats.....

Good work on the run.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 22, 2008)

goob said:


> Just kidding, was just a silly name.  And those squats.....
> 
> Good work on the run.



I know buddy and thxks im gonna try and get that 30 min goal.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 22, 2008)

These are the workout i did on sun and monday


sunday- chest-

wide grip dips
47.5X9 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep!
47.5X7
47.5X6

Wide grip incline 
180X8 pr up 5 pounds
180X5
180X6

wide grip incline pushups
35X14 pr
35X13
35X10

monday-back-

chinups
27.5X6 pr up 2.5 pounds and 3 reps!
27.5X4
27.5X4

T-bar rows chest supported
90X12 pr up 15 pounds
90X11
90X9

lat machine
175X13 pr up 20 pounds i think
175X13
175X13
175X12

After this i walked 2 miles and sprinted all out for 9 sets.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 22, 2008)

Cycled 40 mins on the bike today.


----------



## katt (Apr 22, 2008)

hows the diet looking???   Workouts look good..

Don't worry B - I don't think your a bitch.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 24, 2008)

katt said:


> hows the diet looking???   Workouts look good..
> 
> Don't worry B - I don't think your a bitch.



290G carbs 225G of food protein 60-70G fat. Running 5 times a week. On the 3 days i work at my job which is labor intensive i eat 370G carbs 225G protein and 60-70G of fat.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 24, 2008)

OK this is yesterdays and todays workout

yesterdays workout-shoulders and traps-

upright DB rows
60X12 pr up 1 rep and 5 pounds
60X11
60X10

Shrugs
280X11 
280X13 pr up 1 rep and 5 pounds
280X13
280X11

machine shrugs
265X16 pr up 15 pounds
265X15
265X15
265X14

lateral machine 
135X13 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
135X12
135X10

rear delt machine
170X9 pr
170X8
170X7

Its intresting yesterday was so good considering i was depressed as hell and not feeling good during the first half. This workout is what turned my day around. I ran 4 miles and didnt remember to check my time since i had a distracting issue on my mind.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 24, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 7% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can
*expand rib cage and shrink waist


todays workout- arms-

Close grip BB curls
70X9 pr up 5 pounds
70X10
70X10

Skull crushers
90X10 pr
90X10
90X10

DB reverse curls
30X14 pr
30X14
30X14
drop set
20X21 pr
drop set
15X35
drop set
10X35
drop set
5X35
Needless to say my arms are still pumped and the pump i had at that time was criminal.

close grip bench lockouts
205X3
205X4
205X4
205X3
205X5
205X5 pr


It was a good workout today i just wish i could run today.


----------



## goob (Apr 24, 2008)

Your weights are amazing these days.

Do you not find that running 5 days takes some of your workout energy away, and wrecks your legs?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2008)

Great job on the PR, Brutus!  I need to get my ass moving.


----------



## the other half (Apr 24, 2008)

i tried to explode my forearms today also. i tried the rev curl with bb, but i felt it to much in my elbow(pain), so that was the end of the story.

when you do those, do you wrap your thumb around or do you keep it on top with your fingers?


----------



## katt (Apr 24, 2008)

Holy cow  look at that drop set!!!!!


I'm impressed..


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 25, 2008)

goob said:


> Your weights are amazing these days.
> 
> Do you not find that running 5 days takes some of your workout energy away, and wrecks your legs?



Thxk you. Not really i could run every day 2 times a day and be fine.


DOMS said:


> Great job on the PR, Brutus!  I need to get my ass moving.



Lol thxks bud.


the other half said:


> i tried to explode my forearms today also. i tried the rev curl with bb, but i felt it to much in my elbow(pain), so that was the end of the story.
> 
> when you do those, do you wrap your thumb around or do you keep it on top with your fingers?



I wrap my thumb around it but i think ill try the thumbless next time.


katt said:


> Holy cow  look at that drop set!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm impressed..



I know lol that was the pump of my life!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 26, 2008)

Ran 4 miles in 30 mins yesterday.

Yesterdays workout-AB work-

planks
45X60 secs pr
45X60
45X60
45X55

windmills
95X13
95X14 pr
95X14
95X14

Dragon flags
X8 pr
X8
X7


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2008)

As usual, impressive w/o's Brother Brutus!!!


----------



## goob (Apr 27, 2008)

Well done on the run B.    Now it's the first to break 30 mins.  Although i've been doing more hiit recently.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 28, 2008)

Archangel said:


> As usual, impressive w/o's Brother Brutus!!!



That's all i can do lol.


goob said:


> Well done on the run B.    Now it's the first to break 30 mins.  Although i've been doing more hiit recently.



Thxks G ill destroy it next run.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 1, 2008)

Ok this is mondays and tuesdays workouts

mondays workout- legs-

back squats smith machine
340X5 almost passed out so couldnt get 6 damn cheap belts
340X3
340X3

front squats
225X9 pr up 10 pounds
225X7
225X6

calve raises
150X18 pr
150X17
150X18+2 negs
150X18+2 negs

Ran for 30 mins
tuesdays workout- chest-

dips
50X9 pr
50X7
50X5+1 neg

incline wide grip bench
180X3
160X8 wow this went down 20 pounds
160X6

pec deck flys
150X15 pr
150X15
150X12

Cycled for 30 mins and stepped for 30 mins


----------



## katt (May 1, 2008)

Awesome job Brutus!!   You gonna join in on the total destruction workout challenge???   You should!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 1, 2008)

katt said:


> Awesome job Brutus!!   You gonna join in on the total destruction workout challenge???   You should!



I would i just dont want to make everyone look bad Lol. 
I intend to use mdrol soon so it wouldnt be fair.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 1, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 7% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can
*expand rib cage and shrink waist

todays workout- shoulders/traps- good workout

DB military press
65X11 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
65X11
65X10

BB shrugs
285X15 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
285X13
285X12
285X15

1 arm shrugs
95X30 pr up 5 reps
95X30
95X29

Close grip upright rows
135X14 pr up 2-3 reps
135X14
135X13

Cycleing for 1 hour and 10 mins so ill be on IM for a while lol.


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2008)

Excellent w/o's BRother Brutus!!!


----------



## goob (May 1, 2008)

Excellent stuff B!  Weights are really good.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 1, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's BRother Brutus!!!



Thxks man


goob said:


> Excellent stuff B!  Weights are really good.



You know it!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 1, 2008)

ran 4 miles in 28 mins! thats a 2 min PR!


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2008)

Great workout, Brutus.  I see that you're a fan of the shrugs.  Have you ever tried Hise Breathing Shrugs?

If not, I _dare_ you...


----------



## katt (May 1, 2008)

Hise breathing shrugs?????


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2008)

They don't look like much, but if you do them correctly, they'll destroy your trap.


----------



## katt (May 1, 2008)

hmm usually you breath out with the movement....

I'll have to give these babies a try..


----------



## Brutus_G (May 3, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Great workout, Brutus.  I see that you're a fan of the shrugs.  Have you ever tried Hise Breathing Shrugs?
> 
> If not, I _dare_ you...



Yep ive tried em before i call em calve raise shrugs or machine shrugs.


----------



## goob (May 3, 2008)

DOMS said:


> They don't look like much, but if you do them correctly, they'll destroy your trap.


 
Yeah, they make your shoulders and traps numb for minutes afterwards.

Another exersice brought to you by the DOMS house of pain.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 3, 2008)

This is what i did yesterday-back-

chinups neutral grip
30X6 pr
30X5 pr
30X4

chest supported t-bar rows
92.5X12 pr
92.5X10
92.5X10
92.5X10

lat machine
175X14 pr
175X13
175X13

Cycled for 40 mins yesterday.


----------



## goob (May 3, 2008)

Good work B!  Still those weights creep ever higher....


----------



## Brutus_G (May 3, 2008)

177.6 8% bf


----------



## Brutus_G (May 4, 2008)

Cycled for 30 mins lowered carbs for today gonna start my two a days on cardio now.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 5, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 7% 
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can
*expand rib cage and shrink waist


todays workout- arms-

DB rotating curls
40X9 pr
40X8
40X7+2 negatives

DB over head extensions
80X17 pr
80X15
80X15

Wide grip BB curls
95X7 pr
95X5
95X3+2 negatives

Tricep pushdowns
160X9 pr i think
160X9
160X9

Decent gonna run soon. Played hacky sac for about 2 hours.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 6, 2008)

Ran 7 miles yesterday for a total running time of 1 hour.


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2008)

Great workout, Brutus!

And a very _damn fine_ job on building the muscle yet getting your body fat down to 8%!


----------



## katt (May 6, 2008)

Looking good Brutus!  Whatever you're doing - it's working


----------



## countryboy (May 6, 2008)

WooHoo..


----------



## Brutus_G (May 6, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Great workout, Brutus!
> 
> And a very _damn fine_ job on building the muscle yet getting your body fat down to 8%!



THxks man! Only one more percent left then i can get huge!


katt said:


> Looking good Brutus!  Whatever you're doing - it's working



Thxk you Katt low carbs and carb upswith running and 3 cups of green tea  a day.


countryboy said:


> WooHoo..



I have this effect on many people thxks for coming and visiting.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 6, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 7% 
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can
*expand rib cage and shrink waist


todays workout- legs-

Front squats 
230X10 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
230X8
230X7
Didnt wear a belt so that made it even harder

leg press close stance ATG
530X8
530X9 pr mayeb 45 pounds up
530X8

calve raises
155X19 pr up 1 rep and 5 pounds
155X18
155X18
155X17 + 5 negatives

Wanted to do more but im a cut so im not gonna push that shit. Today is a carb day so i feel freakin fantastic! cycleing for 1 hour right now. Im gonna start my M-drol cycle soon! Thats gonna give me 8-10 pounds of muscle in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2008)

Excellent w/o's BRother Brutus!!! I'm not a fan of belts myself, good stuff!!!


----------



## goob (May 6, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Goals-for myself
> *get to 7%
> *never give up
> *stay happy and positive
> ...


 

OMFGGGGGGGGOOOODDDDDD!!!!

Those front squats are astonishing.  Fucking amazing!  Really fucking good.  On a cut as well......

Hey B, not having ago or anything, you know what your doing, but it's strikes me that you go through a lot of PH's.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 6, 2008)

goob said:


> OMFGGGGGGGGOOOODDDDDD!!!!
> 
> Those front squats are astonishing.  Fucking amazing!  Really fucking good.  On a cut as well......
> 
> Hey B, not having ago or anything, you know what your doing, but it's strikes me that you go through a lot of PH's.



LOL i love that shit man! Yeah i was actually crumpling under the weight since I'm used to a belt but i kept my back straight and my form ATG.

I've done two PH cycles each one month in length over a period of 8 months keep in mind PHs are weak steroids which you use for short periods of time and you recover quick.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 6, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's BRother Brutus!!! I'm not a fan of belts myself, good stuff!!!



Thxks brother Archie! I like belts just didnt have one at that time so i was like fuck it ill just do em.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 6, 2008)

Some heavy abs work.

Stomach vaccums
X61secs
X61
X61
X50

Plank crunches
65X11 pr
65X11
65X11

Side planks
40X42 secs PR
40X41
40X37


----------



## JailHouse (May 6, 2008)

Wow I cant even back squat your front squat weight.


----------



## the other half (May 7, 2008)

great new pics, but i still dont believe that is your ass in your avi!!!!!lol

killer numbers on the front squats. i have a hard time keeping my shoulders from dropping when i start getting to heavy. you got any real secrets you want to give out.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 7, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Wow I cant even back squat your front squat weight.


 Give it time man and as always work your ass off.



the other half said:


> great new pics, but i still dont believe that is your ass in your avi!!!!!lol
> 
> killer numbers on the front squats. i have a hard time keeping my shoulders from dropping when i start getting to heavy. you got any real secrets you want to give out.


LOL thats definetly my sexy ass. No secrets the same shit happens to me i hate it ,but its part of front squats.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 7, 2008)

Ran 8 miles today and lowered my carbs so ive been on edge and almost  beat the piss outta some boy.


----------



## JailHouse (May 7, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Ran 8 miles today and lowered my carbs so ive been on edge and almost  beat the piss outta some boy.



DAMN *&@!# HELL &%%$ CUNT *&^ FART 8 MILES!!  id feel sorry for the kid if you hurt him.  Its easy to underestimate your strength when fighting.  Ill wrestle around with friends and toss them around with ease and destroy them and think wow that was to easy.


----------



## goob (May 8, 2008)

Holy shit 8 miles!!!  your beating me at running easy B.  I don't think I can do 8 anymore.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 8, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> DAMN *&@!# HELL &%%$ CUNT *&^ FART 8 MILES!!  id feel sorry for the kid if you hurt him.  Its easy to underestimate your strength when fighting.  Ill wrestle around with friends and toss them around with ease and destroy them and think wow that was to easy.



Id smash him my temper is horrible.


goob said:


> Holy shit 8 miles!!!  your beating me at running easy B.  I don't think I can do 8 anymore.



Its hard id much rather run 4 miles at a time ,but i had no choice since time constraints and pussy were involved.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 8, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 7% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can
*expand rib cage and shrink waist


todays workout-chest-

Bench wide grip
225X3
205X7
205X6 
this is bad for me ,but i suspect its from a diffrent bench and not from muscle loss.

Incline DB bench
70X6 not sure if this a PR so im not calling it
70X5
70X4

Pec deck
155X15 pr up 5 pounds
155X15
155X12
155X8 pr up 1 set


Ran for 1 hour not sure the number of miles ,but i busted ass on steep hills in my neighborhood. Gonna carb up tomorrow and measure my BF and maybe take some pics if I'm at 7%.


----------



## JailHouse (May 8, 2008)

For ur wide grips where do you place your hands?


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)

Even if you consider your bench sub par, it's still a worthy effort.  Even moreso when you consider your bodyweight.  Solid workout, Brutus!

And great job on the diet, too!


----------



## goob (May 9, 2008)

Your a machine B!  The Terminator.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 11, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> For ur wide grips where do you place your hands?



Elbows at a little wider then a 90 degree angle.


DOMS said:


> Even if you consider your bench sub par, it's still a worthy effort.  Even moreso when you consider your bodyweight.  Solid workout, Brutus!
> 
> And great job on the diet, too!



Well like i said i suspect its because i had to use a shitty bench. Weighed in at 175 and thxks bud.


goob said:


> Your a machine B!  The Terminator.



You know it lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 11, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 7% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can
*expand rib cage and shrink waist


todays workout- shoulders and traps-

hang cleans 
205X0 tried several sets but not hitting them

military press
145X6
145X6 pr up 2 reps
145X5 pr up 1 rep

BB shrugs
295X16 pr up 1 rep and 10 pounds
295X15
295X15
295X14

DB shrugs
95X22 
95X22 this is actually down but all the other trap work i did probably just exhausted the muscle.

DB upright rows
65X13 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
65X12
65X12

Really happy with the level of performance of this workout really sets some nice PRs! Ran 4 miles in 28 mins not even really winded so im doing really good. On an off note I broke up with my girl of eight months and well its a rough break up.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 12, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 178 at 7% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can
*expand rib cage and shrink waist

Todays workout- arms-

DB hammer curls
40X11 pr up 2 reps!
40X9 pr up 1 rep
40X7+2 negatives

DB over head extensions
90X14 pr up 5 pounds
90X13
90X12

trciep pushdowns
160X11 pr up 2 reps
160X10
160X9

Cycled for 50 mins. I reached my goal of 7% bf so here are my pics. Gonna gain back the muscle i lost and some then ill start my M-drol cycle! Im so ready lol here i come 10 pounds.

Close grip BB curls
75X7
75X5
75X6


----------



## Brutus_G (May 12, 2008)

Me at 7% bf


----------



## Brutus_G (May 12, 2008)

Some more 7% pics.


----------



## JailHouse (May 12, 2008)

You can really tell HUGE progress here.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 12, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> You can really tell HUGE progress here.



HELL YEAH!


----------



## katt (May 12, 2008)

Some dang nice development you got goin' on B!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 12, 2008)

katt said:


> Some dang nice development you got goin' on B!



Ok now my already big ego is getting huyge kinda like me lol.


----------



## KelJu (May 12, 2008)

Your military press is up substantially since I last checked in. Your back is looking much thicker, and you got a pretty good v-shape. Nice job all around. How old are you now?


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2008)

Great w/o's BRother Brutus, and Fantastic progress in the pics my Friend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 13, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Your military press is up substantially since I last checked in. Your back is looking much thicker, and you got a pretty good v-shape. Nice job all around. How old are you now?



Thxk you im 19 right now.


Archangel said:


> Great w/o's BRother Brutus, and Fantastic progress in the pics my Friend!!!



Thxk you brother Archie im gonna get big now!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 13, 2008)

Stepped for 30mins today.


----------



## JailHouse (May 13, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Stepped for 30mins today.


????






YouTube Video


----------



## Brutus_G (May 14, 2008)

LOL stair "climbed" for 30 mins.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 14, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 178
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can

todays workout-legs-

hack squats
225X8 pr
225X7
225X7

calve raises
155X22 pr up 5 pounds and 3 reps
155X20
155X19

close stance leg press
535X10 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
535X8
535X9

seated calve raises
185X14 
185X14
185X16 pr


Ran 4 miles in 28 mins. Well it was decent today. Ive got some muscle to regain that i lost on my cut then ill start an m-drol log which ill expect to gain 10-12 pounds in a 3 week period. Ill post up a pic right before and right after and log the side effects and so on.


----------



## DOMS (May 14, 2008)

Impressive hack squats, Brutus!

Hack squats are the only type of squats that I don't like to do.  The freakin' bar gets stuck on my calves.


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2008)

Great w/o my Friend, PR's all around too, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 14, 2008)

Abs-

Leg raises
45X11 
45X12 
45X10

side bends
80X21
80X21
80X21

I set some Prs but it really doesnt mean much on abs so i wont list it anymore.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 14, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Impressive hack squats, Brutus!
> 
> Hack squats are the only type of squats that I don't like to do.  The freakin' bar gets stuck on my calves.



I actually did them on the smith machine lol cause of that very reason.


Archangel said:


> Great w/o my Friend, PR's all around too, Good Stuff!!!



Yeah its ok but im not really gonna call it a good one.


----------



## JailHouse (May 14, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I actually did them on the smith machine lol cause of that very reason.



Thats a good idea B, I'm gunna try that some time.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 15, 2008)

goals-for myself
*get to 178
*never ever give up!
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*be the best i can be
*bench more than D can

todays workout- chest- upped my volume cause im the shit and i can take it.

Bench wide grip
225X4 pr up 1 rep
225X3
225X2

Incline DB bench press
70X10 pr up 4 reps.... wow lol
70X8
70X6

Incline DB pec flys
55X10
55X7
55X6

Pec flys on machine
160X16 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
160X14
160X12

Biked for 50 mins. Well im almost there almost at that point where i can use my M-drol. Its funny im slowly killing myself in every aspect of my life to get to that point where i can just "maintain" lol like that will ever happen. I dont expect anyone to understand just to respect my decisions. Ill give it a couple of more days i seem to be gaining back all the muscle i lost extremely fast like crazy fast.


----------



## the other half (May 16, 2008)

great job on the workouts, and the pics look awesome, now what you have to do to really impress the ladeeeeeeeees, is lose the shirt and get a damn tan!!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2008)

Good lookin w/o, volume KING!!! Enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## JailHouse (May 16, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> goals-for myself
> *get to 178
> *never ever give up!
> *stay happy and positive
> ...



regular people could never understand people like us.  Dont worry about what people think of your hobby.  I'm jealous of your chest numbers dude, good job.


----------



## goob (May 17, 2008)

Word.  Looking good B.

You do have a VERY high level of dedication.  Some might say compulsion. 
Great stuff.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 18, 2008)

Yesterdays workout-

Goals-for myself
*get to 175 pounds of LBM
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


yesterdays workout- back- intense heavy shit

pullups
5X10 pr up 2.5 pounds 
5X9 
5X6+1 neg

DB rows
95X15 pr up 1 rep
95X14
95x15

1 armed t-bar rows
100X12 pr up 5 pounds and 2 reps
100X12
100X12

Wow there is no way to described getting up at six to workout then work for 10 hours but i did it and id do it again if needed.


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2008)

Great w/o BRother Brutus!!! I used to love w/o in the am, but now I do it in the afternoon right after work!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> great job on the workouts, and the pics look awesome, now what you have to do to really impress the ladeeeeeeeees, is lose the shirt and get a damn tan!!!!!!!



lol Im on it.


Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o, volume KING!!! Enjoy the weekend!!!



No Goob is the volume king im just the badass.


JailHouse said:


> regular people could never understand people like us.  Dont worry about what people think of your hobby.  I'm jealous of your chest numbers dude, good job.



I dont lol. Thxks bud yeah chest has always been a strong point for me and legs of course so thats why i never do anymore than 6 sets for my legs.


goob said:


> Word.  Looking good B.
> 
> You do have a VERY high level of dedication.  Some might say compulsion.
> Great stuff.



THxks G! Some would be right then im OCD about this stuff.


Archangel said:


> Great w/o BRother Brutus!!! I used to love w/o in the am, but now I do it in the afternoon right after work!!!



Im best when i get to eat 2 meals then workout 1.5 hours later lol i know thats anal.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 19, 2008)

haven't done cardio for the past 3 days since i work 10 hour shifts and pick up heavy shit all day and i already need to eat alot to just maintain.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 19, 2008)

Starting m-drol today!!! Weight is 174.6 and im sittig at 7.6% and a 31.25inch waist. Now to the good stuff changes ill make for my cycle.
diet for days 1-5 
292G protein
410G carbs
70G fats
total calories is 3438 

split is 2 days on 1 off 2 days on 2 off.
legs-6 sets and 6 sets for calves
chest-9 sets 1 set forearms
back-9 sets for lats and 3 for lower back
shoulders/traps- 9 sets for shoulders and 6 sets for traps
arms- 9 sets biceps and 6 sets

gonna do cardio every day if possible except work days.


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)

you are gonna have so much fun. im jealous.


----------



## katt (May 19, 2008)

Why would you do cardio every day??   Does the M-drol make you retain or something??

Yeah,, like TOH said.... I'm jealous too... damn it..


----------



## Brutus_G (May 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> you are gonna have so much fun. im jealous.



Yes i am! You can by m-drol legally man.


katt said:


> Why would you do cardio every day??   Does the M-drol make you retain or something??
> 
> Yeah,, like TOH said.... I'm jealous too... damn it..



To keep me lean and to help my heart. Almost no water retention some get Gyno from it go figure im gonna run Torm for my PCT and i have novedex as my anti estrogen on cycle.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 19, 2008)

pre cycle pics


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)

looks awesome, shit i have had this roll of fat around my waist so long that if i got to that point i would probably find fossils enbedded in me.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 19, 2008)

more pics


----------



## Brutus_G (May 19, 2008)

goals-for myself
*get to 185
*never ever ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can

todays awesome workout!- shoulders/traps- intense

Military press
150X6 pr up 5 pounds
150X5
150X5

DB shrugs
95X33
95X31
95X35 pr up 5 reps!

DB military press
65X9
65X6
65X5

Shrugs on calve raise machine
295X12
295X15
295X15
295X16 pr up 20 pounds!

lateral machine
150X13 pr up 15 pounds!
150X11
150X10
dropset
130X8


Wow that was amazing! I love this i, love M-drol. I feel so great right now. On top of the world. Anger is a little more easy to start ,but im also so much happier and easier to be around. I took the first pill this morning and it felt like it was full of acid lol drank lots of water and it helped. My dose is gonna be 20 mg a day for 3 weeks then ill start torm PCT at 90/90/60. Ran 4 miles today didnt time it but i suspect it was 28-30 mins.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 19, 2008)

Ok here is something new im starting im actually gonna do the whole simple carbs during and post workout which ive never done before. Here's my plan
30g of BCAA and 35G of carbs from gatorade then right after the workout is done i eat 60g of protein from whey with 90G of carbs from oatmeal then 30 mins later i eat at little meal with some fat and protein and thats when i take my second dose of m-drol.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> looks awesome, shit i have had this roll of fat around my waist so long that if i got to that point i would probably find fossils enbedded in me.



I really appreciate you saying that! Im sure youll lose it just watch your diet and do more cardio and then when weight loss slows down run some albuterol which will make you lose weight like you got AIDS.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 20, 2008)

Ok here is yesterdays overview of sides on a 1-10 scale

libido-8 up
aggression-4 up a little
blood pressure- 1 none
lethergy-5 i went hypo when i didnt eat in a 2 hour period so i gotts watch that from now on.

Very hungry the entire day drank loads of water weighed in at 176 today. Look fuller and feel bigger already. Cant wait to hit the gym today.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 20, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 187
*never ever ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can

todays workout-arms- so fucking awesome!

Preacher curl
65X12 
65X13
65X13 pr

Tricep machine
90X16
90X21 pr
110X8 pr
110X7

wide grip BB curls
85X8 pr
85X7
85X6+1 neg

Tricep pushdowns
165X12
165X13 pr up 5 pounds and 2 reps!
165X12

DB reverse curl
35X17 pr up 5 pounds and 3 reps!
35X17
35X17

This couldve gone on forever i felt unstoppable! I love you M-drol! The whole time in the gym i was so pissed off lol everything just pissed me off and i could always get that last rep then id add 2 more on just because i couldnt be stopped! Cycled for 50 mins. Still doing the whole simple carbs during workout only 35G but thats a big change for me. I feel so pumped the pump i had in the gym was so perfect.


----------



## DOMS (May 20, 2008)

The man can't be stopped!


----------



## JailHouse (May 20, 2008)

you look pretty cut up in the pics.  nice numbers on the lifts.  how much do you weight now?


----------



## Brutus_G (May 20, 2008)

Went and did some abs at home later on because i felt so energetic.

planks
55X65 secs 
55X65
55X52
55X56

side planks
55X42 secs
55X42
55X32
55X31


----------



## Brutus_G (May 20, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> you look pretty cut up in the pics.  nice numbers on the lifts.  how much do you weight now?



thxks man! Well i weighed 176 this morning but i suspect itll be alot more tomorrow.


DOMS said:


> The man can't be stopped!



That's how i feel no one can touch me. Oh and my legs totally own his twigs.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 20, 2008)

Ok here is day2s sides

libido-8 up
aggression-7 had a mental image of beating the hell outta someone plus i was pissed in the gym the whole time which i loved.
lethergy-1 none super energetic
blood pressure-2 up some getting a small headache been taking hawthorn berry and doing my cardio.

On an intresting side note ive been burning hot all day and veins have been popping out plus my lats have been permentaly flared lol.


----------



## JailHouse (May 20, 2008)

That must be some good shit you have.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 21, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> That must be some good shit you have.



Yes Sir!



Did 30 mins of stair stepper which burned 400 cals.


----------



## JailHouse (May 21, 2008)

400 cals, ur on a roll B.  Is M drol for bulking or leaning?


----------



## goob (May 21, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Ok here is day2s sides
> 
> libido-8 up
> aggression-7 had a mental image of beating the hell outta someone plus i was pissed in the gym the whole time which i loved.
> ...


 

This stuff sounds fucking amazing!  I like the super-energized part.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 22, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> 400 cals, ur on a roll B.  Is M drol for bulking or leaning?



Its pretty much only for bulks since it requires lots of carbs or you can go hypogylcemic. Its known to cause lethargy so that would effect fat loss to.


goob said:


> This stuff sounds fucking amazing!  I like the super-energized part.



It is for me im gonna buy 3 bottle in case they try and ban it. Now dont think itll do the same for everyone most report loss of energy and very bad lethargy.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 22, 2008)

Day 4 sides

libido-6 worse but still there
aggression-9 got really bad i need to workout some how to control it.
lethargy- 1 none had so much energy it was hard to fall asleep.
blood pressure-3 minor stuff body very hot also. Got a headache again

Weighed in at 178.6 today so im very happy with this.


----------



## katt (May 22, 2008)

veins popping out?    Mine do that when I carb up.... then I get those ugly madonna arms that every guy hates... but hell, I don't care..

I love it!!!  


So.... about your sides... one day your libido is up and your energized,, and on other days it's down??  That's kinda wacked...


----------



## Brutus_G (May 22, 2008)

katt said:


> veins popping out?    Mine do that when I carb up.... then I get those ugly madonna arms that every guy hates... but hell, I don't care..
> 
> I love it!!!
> 
> ...



LOL.

Yeah libido is taking a hit but i still have loads of energy! Aggression is just wicked.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 22, 2008)

goals-for myself
*get to 187
*never ever ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*bench more than D can

Todays workout-legs-intense as hell itself

hack squats smith machine
235X15 pr but way to light i just stopped
255X12 pr! up 30 pounds and 4 reps
255X11

front squats
255X5 pr
255X4
255X2 i almost threw up so i lost concentration but 3 was mine

calve raises
150X28 pr
150X25
150X25
150X22
dropset
140X8
dropset
130X9

leg extensions
200X28 pr

Focus in the gym was just perfect in every way. I was there to win it and i did i set some HUGE PRs! Cycled on the bike for 40 mins and gonna play some hacky sac soon.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 22, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Day 4 sides
> 
> libido-6 worse but still there
> aggression-9 got really bad i need to workout some how to control it.
> ...



That was actually day 3 sides but the weight is right.



This is day 4 sides

libido-6 ok but not the norm
aggression-9 this is bad but i can control myself the trick is to move bad thoughts out of your mind fast save it for the gym.
lethargy-1 none super energetic
blood pressure-3 some not bad also i was very hot this whole day.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 22, 2008)

Retaining some water which much be from aromatizing which isnt supposed to happen with m-drol. Ive been taking novedex at a low dose which helps prevent it but im still getting some. On a good note my arms are up 1/2 an inch and thighs are up 1/4 an inch.


----------



## katt (May 22, 2008)

WOW - a 1/2 inch on your arms??? That's amazing...

So is the M-drol an over the counter thing?? Are you in the states or somewhere where you can get it legally?


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2008)

Great w/o's BRother Brutus!!! I can't take anything, the contest I'm doing in october checks for EVERYTHING!!! Oh well, probably best!!! Have a GREAT weekend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 23, 2008)

katt said:


> WOW - a 1/2 inch on your arms??? That's amazing...
> 
> So is the M-drol an over the counter thing?? Are you in the states or somewhere where you can get it legally?



I know lol! Yeah you can get it legally in the states not sure for how long like i said im gonna buy 3 bottles enough for 6 cycles.


Archangel said:


> Great w/o's BRother Brutus!!! I can't take anything, the contest I'm doing in october checks for EVERYTHING!!! Oh well, probably best!!! Have a GREAT weekend!!!



Thxks man. Would you use if they didnt? I hope you have a great one to archie!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 23, 2008)

goals-for myself
*get to 187
*never ever ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*bench more than D can


todays workout-chest- decent

dips
55X8 
55X7
55X6+1 well this shit sucks

DB incline bench
75X14 pr up 5 pounds and 4 reps!
75X10
75X9

incline DB flys
55X12 pr up 2 reps
55X10
55X8

fore arm curls
105X25
105X28 pr i think
105X28
105X23


Well i got some acceptable Prs but i cant waste my M-drol so this is really not that good of a workout. The dips should've been 65X10 or maybe 12. It seemed liked it was all triceps when in the past my chest took over the movement totally so heres what ill do im gonna switch dips to arm day and just hit up the wide grip bench. weighed 179.2 today.


----------



## goob (May 24, 2008)

There's just no point in even trying to keep up with you now B.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 24, 2008)

Day 5 sides

libido-6 ok
aggression-9 bad but i lifted weights and worked a hard physical job so i didnt have time to get to angry.
lethargy-2 a little tired,but that's mainly because im sore and i worked for 10 hours.
blood pressure-3 almost nothing.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 25, 2008)

Day 6 sides

libido-7 up a little?
aggression-8 worked all day at my job so no time to get pissed.
lethargy-1 none
blood pressure-2 no issues still been burning hot all cycle.

weighed 179 today.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 25, 2008)

goob said:


> There's just no point in even trying to keep up with you now B.



You can always try right.


----------



## JailHouse (May 25, 2008)

impressive dips B!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 25, 2008)

day 7 sides

libido-8 up again? lol ok im cool with that
aggression-9 still high i feel like i could kill ppl sometimes
lethargy-1 none
blood pressure-2 little to none body temp is still burning hot.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 25, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> impressive dips B!



Na they arent that good no PR isnt acceptable since im running M-drol.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 26, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 187
*never ever ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*Get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can

todays workout-back- Im fucked from this

chinups
37.5X4
37.5X3
37.5X2 +1 negative

Deadlifts
315X8
315X7 pr
315X5

DB rows
100X17 pr up 5 pounds and 2 reps
105X15 pr up 10 pounds
105X14

T-Bar rows
105X13 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
105X13
105X11

Wow that was hard im so messed up right now my back is cramping up and im shaking like crazy. This was that hardcore stuff today. Ran 4 miles in 31 mins which sucks for me ,but im taking M-drol so its an okay time for now.


----------



## goob (May 26, 2008)

Holy shit.  Strong as fuck.  Ha. I beat you on t bars though. Thats...1 out of 56, oh well. nevermind.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 26, 2008)

goob said:


> Holy shit.  Strong as fuck.  Ha. I beat you on t bars though. Thats...1 out of 56, oh well. nevermind.



 Thank you G i actually felt like my biceps were gonna tear on the T-bars.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 26, 2008)

Day 8 sides

libido-8 getting horny
aggression-9 still very high
lethargy-3 getting worse more tired today
blood pressure-4 got several headaches not to bad. Body temp is still very hot.

Extra sides worth notice-Got some bad back cramps during my back workout and i got some yesterday. Got very little sleep i suspect its from the M-drol. Been extremely thirsty. Bacne is getting bad.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 27, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 187
*never ever ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout- shoulders/traps-

Military press
135X11 pr up 1 rep and 5 pounds
135X9
135X7

BB shrugs
310X18 pr up 15 pounds and 2 reps! 
310X17
310X17
310X14

DB upright rows
70X8
70X9
70X9

DB shrugs
95X38
95X42 pr up 9 reps!
95X42
95X38

Calve raise machine shrugs
305X15 
305X16 pr up 10 pounds!
305X15

PPL kept looking at me weird lol because i was hitting it up so intense. Very high body temp sweated like a mother. Pumps and vascularity were excellent! Cycled on the bike for 50 mins. weight was 181.4 today.


----------



## JailHouse (May 27, 2008)

thats a insane Military press B.  People were prolly surprised to see some one actually pushing them selfs!


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2008)

Awesome w/o's Brother Brutus, definatly a KILLER Milli press my Friend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 27, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> thats a insane Military press B.  People were prolly surprised to see some one actually pushing them selfs!



Yeah lol thxks bud.


Archangel said:


> Awesome w/o's Brother Brutus, definatly a KILLER Milli press my Friend!!!



Thxk you Archie my goal is to catch you.


----------



## JailHouse (May 27, 2008)

What are your RI usally?


----------



## Brutus_G (May 27, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> What are your RI usally?



1 min maybe 3 depending on how draining the exercise is. Like back squats i may take 3 ,but pec flys get 45-60 secs. I play it by feel.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 27, 2008)

Day 9 sides

libido-8 horny
aggression-9 very high
lethargy-2 some but not much
blood pressure-3 a little

Extra sides-My sleep has been shitty for the past couple of days and aerobic capacity is getting worse. Anger is bad to ,but can be controlled. Size gains and strength are amazing!


----------



## the other half (May 28, 2008)

dude how the hell did you do all those db shrugs. i would have had such a bad neck cramp going on.

back to the "BRUTAL G" workouts agian!!!!!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 28, 2008)

the other half said:


> dude how the hell did you do all those db shrugs. i would have had such a bad neck cramp going on.
> 
> back to the "BRUTAL G" workouts agian!!!!!!!



Im just that good.


Ran 4 miles in 29 mins not bad ,but not really good. Weighed 182.4 today been gaining about 1 pound per day so far.


----------



## goob (May 28, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Im just that good.
> 
> 
> Ran 4 miles in 29 mins not bad ,but not really good. Weighed 182.4 today been gaining about 1 pound per day so far.


 
Damn.  Fast and strong.  You've surpassed me yet again.  Damn you Brutus.  Damn you.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 29, 2008)

Day 10 sides

libido-8 horny
aggression-9 very high
lethargy-2 little to none
blood pressure-3 some headaches.

Bad back pumps running yesterday and bacne.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 29, 2008)

goob said:


> Damn.  Fast and strong.  You've surpassed me yet again.  Damn you Brutus.  Damn you.



I havent done shit yet ,but thank you for your kind words.


----------



## goob (May 29, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I* havent done shit yet* ,but thank you for your kind words.


 
Better out than in son.  Constipation can be painful (.....so i've heard)


----------



## Brutus_G (May 29, 2008)

goals-for myself
*get to 187
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout-arms- pathetic

DB hammer curls
45X16 pr
50X12 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
50X11
50X11
50X10
50X9

DB over head extensions
95X16 pr up 5 pounds and 2 reps
95X14
95X12
95X14

Tricep pushdowns
175X15 pr up 10 pounds and 2 reps
175X13
175X12

Stair stepper done for 30 mins and burned 400 calories. My forearms are fucked im gonna have to skip arm day and tell my boss i cant lift heavy stuff at work for 1-2 weeks. Every exercise i did caused intense pain my OCD made me push on and set PRs ,but if my forearms werent hurt i know i couldve set some even bigger PRs. What pisses me off is that this happens during my M-drol cycle.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 29, 2008)

goob said:


> Better out than in son.  Constipation can be painful (.....so i've heard)



No fear im over it now.


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2008)

Great w/o's BRother Brutus!!! You'll catch me AND pass me my Friend, Believe to Achieve!!!


----------



## JailHouse (May 29, 2008)

What kind of work you to B?  Prs like crazy id be happy.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 29, 2008)

Ab work

side bends
85X31 easy pr up 5 pounds and 10 reps
95X31 pr up 15 pounds and 10 reps
95X31
95X31

Planks
60X75 secs pr up 5 pounds and 10 secs
60X65
60X67
60X62

I know i said i wouldnt state ab PRs but i felt like this was to good not to. Been getting headaches and back pumps. Some lethargy today it seems like the superdrol is kicking in full swing weights have gone up crazy today! Superdrol= M-drol compound.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 29, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> What kind of work you to B?  Prs like crazy id be happy.



I have to pick up heavy bags and plants for old ladies lol i think that combined with my rapid strength gains has cause my forearm pain.


Archangel said:


> Great w/o's BRother Brutus!!! You'll catch me AND pass me my Friend, Believe to Achieve!!!



Your the best man.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 30, 2008)

Day 11 sides

libido-9 up some ironically
aggression-9 still very high
lethargy-3 got some but it was mild jusy took a nap
blood pressure-3 some headaches not to bad


Still getting backpumps weight is 184 today so im expecting to get to 190 or more by this cycles end!


----------



## katt (May 30, 2008)

How long do you have left on this cycle?   Did you do this one before or was it something else?


----------



## JailHouse (May 30, 2008)

wow dude. ur gunna be jacked.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 31, 2008)

This is yesterdays workout

goals-for myself
*get to 190
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*bench more than D can
*get stronger


yesterdays workout-legs- decent

smith machine hack squats
260X14 pr up 2 reps and 5 pounds
260X12 pr up 1 rep
260X10

leg press close stance
555X15 pr up 20 pounds and 5 reps!
555X13
555X10
555X8

calve raises
155X29 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
155X29
155X27
155X27
dropset
145X10 pr
dropset
135X10 pr

Worked all day so no cardio. Looking at this workout from here is was pretty good just didnt feel that good for some reason. Weight was 180 this morning! Fuck i lost 4 pounds in one day of work ok well i raised my cals by 1000 on work days and im gonna drink more water.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 31, 2008)

katt said:


> How long do you have left on this cycle?   Did you do this one before or was it something else?



10 days left so i gotta gain that 10 pounds! No before i ran h-drl.


JailHouse said:


> wow dude. ur gunna be jacked.



I hope so ,but i suspect itll never be good enough.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 31, 2008)

day 12 sides

libido-10 really horny
aggression-8 mild but i never have much on work days
lethargy-1 none
blood pressure-3 some headaches ,but nothing bad.


Still getting back pumps and some various cramps.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 1, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 190
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench mroe than D can

yesterdays workout-chest-ok

bench wide grip
215X9 pr up 4 reps
215X5
215X4

Incline Bench wide grip
185X7 pr
185X5
185X5

DB incline Flys
55X14 pr up 2 reps
55X11
55X11 pr up 3 reps

This was an ok workout no real crazy Prs. I needed i spotter in the worst way since i was scared by the weight and getting crushed i know for sure i couldve done more ,but like i said i needed a spotter.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 1, 2008)

Day 13 sides

libido-9 horny
aggression-9
lethargy-3 some but not much
blood pressure-3 couple headaches

Back pumps and cramps. Weighed in 181.2 today.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 1, 2008)

I hate bb bench cuz of that.  have you ever had the weight stuck on you with no spotter?


----------



## goob (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice benching B.  Lack of a spotter hinders me at times too.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 1, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I hate bb bench cuz of that.  have you ever had the weight stuck on you with no spotter?



Yes back when i could only bench like 115 pounds i just let it rest on my chest then got kind of a RP i mean i was scared ,but looking back that was nothing im not sure i could rest 215 on my chest.


goob said:


> Nice benching B.  Lack of a spotter hinders me at times too.



I was pissed the gym was closed so no DB incline bench.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 3, 2008)

day 15 sides

libido-9 horny
aggression-9
lethargy-3 some
blood pressure-4 some headaches


Couple of cramps and acne on back ,but not much. Weight is 181.2 today which is bs since im eating 5000 cals and loseing weight from working.


----------



## katt (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow 5,000 cals and still losing weight?  So, do you have headaches every day now?  That would make me a little irritable


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 3, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 190
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout-back- hard shit!

pullups
10X10 pr up 5 pounds and i weigh 8-10 more pounds than i did last time i did pullups
10X7
10X4+3 negatives

deadlifts
325X8 pr up 10 pounds!@
325X7
325X6

1 armed T-bar rows
110X15 pr up 5 pounds and 2 reps!
110X14
110X13

wanted to do more but i lacked a lat machine and i have a huge blood blister on my index finger so i kept on having to regrip the bar. Getting really strong. Really tired lately only like 6 days left so i can get to 187-189 by then. I keep on getting leaner but i really want to just get bigger but its so hard to eat all this shit. ran 4 miles in 27 mins which is pretty good for me especially since im taking a PH right now!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 3, 2008)

katt said:


> Wow 5,000 cals and still losing weight?  So, do you have headaches every day now?  That would make me a little irritable



Yeah i get em not to bad but they are common. The only thing that is making me angry is how much i have to eat. Its actually 4435 calories i just thought it was 5000 for some reason. Been drinking 2 gallons of water a day.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 3, 2008)

Getting a tattoo its gonna be on my back gonna say "without pain, without sacrifice, there would be nothing."


----------



## goob (Jun 3, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Getting a tattoo its gonna be on my back gonna say "without pain, without sacrifice, there would be nothing."


 
I would'nt.  You'll regret that, unless it is done with a lot of style.  If anything get it done in a foreign language like Japanese, but even that's cliched....

4 miles in 27???  That's excellent.  Your almost where I was at my best, if you hit 25:30, you will have beaten my PR.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 3, 2008)

goob said:


> I would'nt.  You'll regret that, unless it is done with a lot of style.  If anything get it done in a foreign language like Japanese, but even that's cliched....
> 
> 4 miles in 27???  That's excellent.  Your almost where I was at my best, if you hit 25:30, you will have beaten my PR.



Well that line means alot to me and its something i live by. I dont think ill get that soon maybe once i cycle off M-drol then i can go all out for it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2008)

Fantastic w/o's BRother Brutus, LOVE the tattoo idea as well!!! I've often thought of getting "Believe To Achieve" somewhere on me, good way to approach life my Friend, GOD speed you!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 3, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic w/o's BRother Brutus, LOVE the tattoo idea as well!!! I've often thought of getting "Believe To Achieve" somewhere on me, good way to approach life my Friend, GOD speed you!!!



That would be badass man! I like your sig quotes alot to.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 3, 2008)

Good job B!  Take your time choosing your tattoo artist.  When I was 18 I got my first tat by a loser dude and now since Ive gotten older and grown it doesn't seem centered.  It sounds like a bad ass idea tho where are u gunna git it, what type of font you wanna use?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 3, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Good job B!  Take your time choosing your tattoo artist.  When I was 18 I got my first tat by a loser dude and now since Ive gotten older and grown it doesn't seem centered.  It sounds like a bad ass idea tho where are u gunna git it, what type of font you wanna use?



Ill keep that in mind man and look around. Maybe Rockwell extra bold like at 36 font.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 3, 2008)

Tattoos - By Location [BMEink.com]
check out this link B.  you can search by your city.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 3, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Tattoos - By Location [BMEink.com]
> check out this link B.  you can search by your city.



Ill search that up good tomorrow thxks alot JH Im gonna go pass out now lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 4, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 190
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout-shoulders/traps- fuckYEAH!

military press
140X12 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
140X9
140X7

calve machine shrugs
305X26
305X27 pr up 11 reps!
305X25
305X25

DB militray press
70X6
70X5

Lateral machine
155X15 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep with better form!
155X14
155X11
155X10

shrug machine
500X28 pr up 6-8 reps
500X27 +7 reps when i regriped
500X27 +7 on the regrip
500X23

Ownage! This was so perfect lol. I left my straps at home so i couldnt do BB shrugs which is my bread and butter of trap growers ,but i feel that i messed em up good today!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 4, 2008)

Day 16 sides

libido-9 horny
aggression- still high im kinda moody to
lethargy-4 getting worse more and more tired
blood pressure-4 some headaches

Still cramping up some little bacne. Im gonna run this shit till i get to 190 fuck it i want to get to 190. Weighed 183.2 today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 4, 2008)

cycled for 50 mins


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 4, 2008)

impressive military pressing B


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 5, 2008)

day 17 sides

libido-9 horny
aggression-9 high
lethargy-4 some
blood pressure-3 minor headaches

Weighed in at 185.3 today gonna up my cals by 600 today and see if i cant keep gaining weight on my work day.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 5, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> impressive military pressing B



Thxks man im gonna put up 145X12 next.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 5, 2008)

So is that gunna be 5600 cals!  Thats tuff bro.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 7, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> So is that gunna be 5600 cals!  Thats tuff bro.



LOL


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 7, 2008)

Day 19 sides

libido-9 still horny
aggression-9 high
lethargy-3 some mild
blood pressure-4 some headaches

Well i only have 2 days left till i gotta stop taking my m-drol. Weight was 183.8 today if i can get to 186 ill be happy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 7, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 190
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*bench more than D can


todays workout-legs-

BB back squats
315X7 pr up 2 reps
315X7 pr up 3 reps
315X5

machine hack squats
90X10 pr up 20 pounds
90X9
90X8
90X8

seated calve raises
180X12 pr
180X11
180X11
180X12

Ran 3.5 miles and had to walk that last bit because i was about to pass out from the heat. Gonna run  the M-drol for another week then ill start my PCT which is basically the classic clomid one. Ill post up pics at the end of my cycle to along with measurements. My goal is to get to 190 at the same BF% or lower.


----------



## goob (Jun 7, 2008)

Noice job on the squats dude.

Just out of curiosity, what do you think you would be doing on them, without the 'help'?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 7, 2008)

goob said:


> Noice job on the squats dude.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what do you think you would be doing on them, without the 'help'?



maybe 265X7 hard to tell since ive only run 3 PH cycles this being the third.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 7, 2008)

nice job on the 3 plate squats!!  what is PCT?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 8, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> nice job on the 3 plate squats!!  what is PCT?



Thanks man!
Post cycle therapy. Its what you do right after you finish a cycle of steroids or PHs. Right after a hormonal cycle your balls arent producing a huge amount of testosterone so to get the balls back up and working again you usually take Nolvadex or clomid for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 8, 2008)

day 20 sides
libido-10 high
aggression-9  high
lethargy-3 some but not much
blood pressure-6 got a really bad 3 hour headache 

weighed in at 183.8 and i got some wicked cramps yesterday.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 8, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 190
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*bench more than D can


todays workout- chest-

bench wide grip
220X9 pr up 5 pounds
220X6 pr up 1 rep
220X4

Incline wide grip bench press
185X8 pr up 1 rep
185X6 pr up 1 rep
185X5

Db incline pec flys
55X16 pr up 2 reps
55X13 pr up 1 rep
55X12


This was pretty good i wasnt really in the zone but fuck that i dont need the zone to get Prs and to be successful. My dad actually just called me a beast lol so that was one of the better things anyone couldve said. Gonna try and hook up with this cutie soon ill let you guys know what happens. Also i may be getting a tongue ring not sure if i really want one.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice prs!





YouTube Video











LOL I had to do it.  For real tho bitches love that shit.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 9, 2008)

LOL a whole song about it; only a rapper would do that.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 9, 2008)

Day 21 sides
libido-9 horny
aggression-9 still very edgy
lethargy-3 some ,but not much
blood pressure-4 some headaches


Weighed in at 186.6 today which is the heaviest ive ever weighed. Now i got 7 more days to gain 3.4 pounds of muscle which is very doable with m-drol.


----------



## Double D (Jun 9, 2008)

Damn boy, your bench is moving on up!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 10, 2008)

Double D said:


> Damn boy, your bench is moving on up!



Thxks man im still about a 100 pounds behind you but ill get there.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 10, 2008)

day 22 sides

libido-9 horny
aggression-9
lethargy-2 not much if anything
blood pressure-3 very low yesterday.


----------



## Double D (Jun 10, 2008)

So whats new?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 10, 2008)

Double D said:


> So whats new?



Not much man just trying to find happiness and get big.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 10, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 190
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*bench more than D can


todays workout-back- ok

neutral grip chinups
35X5
35X4
35X4

Deadlifts
335X10 pr up 10 pounds and 2 reps
335X7
335X7
got some wicked back cramps doing these.

chest supported t-bar rows
120X10 pr up 10 pounds maybe 20 not sure
120X6 bad back cramps here from the deadlifts
100X10 still bad cramps

lat machine
185X16 pr up 10 pounds
190X15 pr up 15 pounds
190X14

Cycled on the bike for 40 mins. I feel like im getting fat but who cares? Im just gonna bulk the fuck up for a little bit i just feel like im wasteing my time doing this stay lean bullshit. Got 13 inch arms now btw. Sry if i sound bitter just i want something i cant have so whatever.


----------



## goob (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow.  You sound really bitter Brutus.  You disgust me with your bitter, seething attitude. Disgraceful.


J/k.  If you can't do it with your level of dedication.........then the likes of me have no hope.  Keep up the good fight B, you'll get there.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 10, 2008)

Just keep bulking B ull get where u wanna be.  You should be real proud of how far you've come.  When you look at your gallery and see your first pics and then the recent ones you look like 2 different people. awesome numbers btw your deads sound crippling.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 10, 2008)

goob said:


> Wow.  You sound really bitter Brutus.  You disgust me with your bitter, seething attitude. Disgraceful.
> 
> 
> J/k.  If you can't do it with your level of dedication.........then the likes of me have no hope.  Keep up the good fight B, you'll get there.



I really appreciate you saying that man, im better now i just got kinda pissed earlier.


JailHouse said:


> Just keep bulking B ull get where u wanna be.  You should be real proud of how far you've come.  When you look at your gallery and see your first pics and then the recent ones you look like 2 different people. awesome numbers btw your deads sound crippling.



I know its just you never see the change in yourself only your problems you know what i mean man? Yeah my back is kinda messed up right now lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 11, 2008)

Day 23 sides

libido-10 really horny
aggression-10 really easy to get me pissed
lethargy-3 very mild havent been sleeping as well
blood pressure-3 some

Weighed in at 187.3 today so my goal of getting to 190 is so close!


----------



## Double D (Jun 11, 2008)

What sups are u taking?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 11, 2008)

ran 3.5 miles today and walked .5 miles i didnt lift today because i wasnt feeling it.


----------



## Double D (Jun 11, 2008)

Double D said:


> What sups are u taking?



Dude.......


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 11, 2008)

Double D said:


> Dude.......



Sry buddy i wasnt trying to dodge the question i had a friend over and we just got back from running.

Im running M-drol at 20 mg a day for 4 weeks.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 11, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I really appreciate you saying that man, im better now i just got kinda pissed earlier.
> 
> 
> I know its just you never see the change in yourself only your problems you know what i mean man? Yeah my back is kinda messed up right now lol.



I know exactly what you mean.  Its a never ending up hill battle with what we do.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 12, 2008)

Day 24 sides

libido-10 horny
aggression-10 high
lethargy-3 some very mild
blood pressure-3 not much

Weight was 188.3 today! Im almost to my 190 goal hell i may just go for 193 lol.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2008)

M-drol? What is that?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 12, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 190
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*bench more than D can

todays workout-shoulders and traps- good stuff today!

military press
145X13 pr up 1 rep and 5 pounds
145X10 pr up 1 rep
145X7

BB shrugs
320X21
320X22
320X26 pr up 10 reps and 5 pounds!
320X25

shoulder press machine
285X21 pr up 10 pounds and like 6 reps!
295X14 pr up 20 pounds
295X12

rear delts
170X13 pr up 10 pounds and 4 reps!
170X12
170X12

Shrug machine
600X21 pr uyp 40 pounds!
600X21
600X21
600X20


Cycled on the bike for 40mins. As you can see i rock! Today was a great workout day! Im so happy that i choose to run the m-drol for another week im getting my best gains right now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 12, 2008)

Double D said:


> M-drol? What is that?



It's the prohormone form of methylated masteron ,but its more like anadrol in its effects in weight gain and in strength. Its been hypothesised that the methylation of the compound has changed the way it effects the body. Masteron as you know is a cutter steroid where as m-drol is best for bulking and getting huge! Im planning on getting to 193-192 at the end of this cycle meaning i will have gained 20 pounds in 4 weeks from this compound.


----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2008)

20lb's!!!! Thats a hell of a lot to put on in 4 weeks.  Nice work B.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 12, 2008)

WOW 20lb in 4 weeks! thats insane, and so is your military press.  your kicking ass B!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 12, 2008)

did some ab work.

ab rollouts
25X12 pr up 15 pounds
25X11
25X10

side bends
105X26 pr up 10 pounds
105X21 lost my grip
105X26 straps rock!

Got some bad back cramps ,but thats just part of using m-drol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 12, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> WOW 20lb in 4 weeks! thats insane, and so is your military press.  your kicking ass B!



Thxanks man i love this stuff! I expect to get another 5 pounds on it before this cycle ends.


goob said:


> 20lb's!!!! Thats a hell of a lot to put on in 4 weeks.  Nice work B.



Thats how i roll, im a badass lol. Thxks man its so hard to eat all that healthy lean food but i do it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 13, 2008)

day 25 sides

libido-8 maybe a little lower
aggression-9 high
lethargy-4 getting a little worse
blood pressure-4 some but not bad

Weight was 188.3 this morning so im upping my calories again and im gonna make two of my meals oatmeal so i cant eat more. I gotta get that extra 3 pounds and i got 3 days left so im just gonna eat my ass off.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 14, 2008)

goals-for myself
*get to 190
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*bench more than D can


yesterdays workout- arms

DB hammer curls
60X15 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
60X14
60X13

skull crushers
95X21 pr
95X21
95X20

Wide grip BB curls
90X14 pr up 5 pounds and 2 reps
90X14
90X12

tricep pushdowns
180X18 pr up 2 reps and 5 pounds
180X15
180X13

triceps hurt like a mother today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 14, 2008)

day 26 sides

libido-8
aggression-9
lethargy-4 getting worse havent been sleeping well lately
blood pressure-4 more headaches and burning hot feelings

Weighed in at 187.4 which pisses me off ,but whatever ill eat as much as i gotta to get that 2.6 pounds in a 2 day period. BTW im eating 4885 cals today with a 59% carbs 26% protein and 15% fats split.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 14, 2008)

Those curls are vary nice B!  I love high cals dude, enjoy while you can.  Do you use seasoning, BBQ , or any flavoring one you steaks or chicken?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 15, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Those curls are vary nice B!  I love high cals dude, enjoy while you can.  Do you use seasoning, BBQ , or any flavoring one you steaks or chicken?



I have no problem with it its just i fuckin hate how i can lose a pound in a day. No seasoning just straight up stuff.


----------



## Double D (Jun 16, 2008)

So techincally is it a steroid what your taking?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 16, 2008)

Double D said:


> So techincally is it a steroid what your taking?



yes a designer steroid to beat the ban.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 16, 2008)

goals-for myself
*get to 190
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout-legs- heres that hard shit and i only got 3 hours of sleep to thanks to m-drol.

squats ATG bodybuilder style
320X10 pr up 3 reps and 5 pounds!
320X7
320X6

leg press
565X16 pr up 1 rep and 10 pounds!
565X14
565X13
565X9

rotator cuff work
25X12 
25X11
25X11 wow this number needs to get the hell up to protect my shoulders

calve raises
165X20 pr not sure how much
165X19
165X19
165X17

Gonna go cycle for 40 mins soon i was gonna run but my legs are fucked right now. Yesterday was the last day of my cycle so ill still have high testosterone levels for today and tomorrow so i wont start my PCT till wednesday as you can see im still getting great PRs which brings to mind maybe M-drol cycles should be 5-6 weeks long stopping at 3 weeks is kinda like stopping a cycle of test on week 9. Youll get results but if you went to 12-14 weeks youd get great results. So next cycle i'll run m-drol at 20mg  a day for 5 weeks. My PCT is gonna be clomid.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 16, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I have no problem with it its just i fuckin hate how i can lose a pound in a day. No seasoning just straight up stuff.



HAha I'm a seasoning whore, thats why I sux at cutting.  Eating the healthy stuff all day long with no taste is hardcore.  
Great job on the squats.  So Mdrol got you 20lbs heavier?  What do you think your BF% is now?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 17, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> HAha I'm a seasoning whore, thats why I sux at cutting.  Eating the healthy stuff all day long with no taste is hardcore.
> Great job on the squats.  So Mdrol got you 20lbs heavier?  What do you think your BF% is now?



You slut. Thxks buddy i actually gained 17 pounds but some of that gain was fat and some of that was lost muscle from my cut. I did the numbers and i gained 7 pounds of muscle from M-drol in 4 weeks.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is my end of the cycle pics. I weighed in at 190 today and 8.5% bf.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 17, 2008)

some more pics.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 17, 2008)

my total over view of m-drol and its sides

libido-9 i was horny and got erections during my whole cycle
aggression-9 sometimes head butting old ladies wouldve been easy its so easy to get pissed taking this compound.
lethargy-4 very mild to none the whole cycle. One thing i didnt like was how i couldnt get much sleep over the last two weeks of my cycle.
blood pressure-3 some headaches but in general taking hawthron berry controls this.

Muscle gains were sick with this compound. Strength gains were good and i kept a dry look this entire cycle. I dont feel shut down and no liver pains. here are my PB all set on this cycle.

bench 220X9
Incline bench 185X7
squat 320X10
leg press 565X16
chinups 40X5
pullups 10X10
deadlift 335X10
BB curls 90X14
DB OHE 95X20
calve raises 155X29
military press 145X13
shrugs 320X26


----------



## Double D (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats some really good stuff. I actually want to give this stuff a try.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats some good work to gain 17pds and stay lean.  those prs are a big step up to.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 17, 2008)

Double D said:


> Thats some really good stuff. I actually want to give this stuff a try.



Go for it just treat it llike a steroid have your PCT lined up and support supps.


JailHouse said:


> Thats some good work to gain 17pds and stay lean.  those prs are a big step up to.



Yeah i wouldnt say im that lean i look like im 12-14% my calipers just say im 8.5%.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 17, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 193
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*benc more than D can


todays workout- chest-

dips
50X12 pr up 3 reps and i weigh 10 more pounds!
60X7 pr
60X5

DB incline bench
80X14 pr up 5 pounds on each DB
80X13
80X7

Pec deck
170X21 pr up 6 reps and like 10 pounds
180X16 pr up 20 pounds
180X15
180X14


Cycled on the bike for 40 mins. Wow i must say clomid tastes like ass! It numbed my whole mouth and burned i hate that shit. Heres my PCT plan 200 day one then 100 for 10 days and 50 for 10 days.


----------



## Double D (Jun 17, 2008)

Dude your strength has gotten tons better!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 17, 2008)

Double D said:


> Dude your strength has gotten tons better!



I feel fat now lol gonna lean up after PCT to 180.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice incline B.   So its cut time?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 18, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Nice incline B.   So its cut time?



yes very soon. The thing is PCT must be done first so as to raise my testosterone levels back up then i can cut up this will take me about 20-25 days. Right now im taking clomid which makes me feel weird not crazy or pussy like just weird. Most clomid users get PMS like symptoms or get extremely angry.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 18, 2008)

Ran 3.5 miles and walked .5.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 19, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 193
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can

todays workout- back- hard ass shit!

chinups neutral grip
25X9 pr
25X6 not sure why such a drop happened
25X5

deadlifts
345X10 pr up 10 reps!
345X7
345X6

DB rows
115X15 pr up 10 pounds!
115X13
115X14

lat machine
195X15 pr up 5 pounds
195X14
195X13

Cycled on the bike for 40mins today. Wow i was sweating my ass off! So freakin hard today this felt like i was on even more so then when i was on m-drol lol. I keep getting stronger i guess since all the muscle i gained is starting to get used. Day 3 of PCT i feel fine maybe a little pissy but much less so then on nolvadex xt. temper is in check and my weight today was 189 so im gonna up my cals and try and gain some more muscle at about 1 pound per week for about 4 weeks then im gonna cut the hell up to 180-183.


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2008)

Yup, strength is definitly different now than it used to be.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 19, 2008)

Double D said:


> Yup, strength is definitly different now than it used to be.



LOL thanks bud. The biggest change is in my pics check out that one from about a year ago.


----------



## goob (Jun 19, 2008)

Your a beast B!  195 x 15?????


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 20, 2008)

goob said:


> Your a beast B!  195 x 15?????



I try man lol. My backs all fucked up right now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 20, 2008)

goals-for myself
*get to 193
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout-shoulders/traps- pretty good workout 

military press
150X12 pr 
150X9
150X7

DB shrugs
120X28
120X32
120X33 pr up 25 pounds!

BB shrugs
325X21
325X25 pr up 5 pounds
325X24

Plate  loaded Shoulder machine
315X14 pr up 20 pounds
315X10
315X8

rear delt DB flys
20X10
20X12
20X13 pr i think


Gotta work today so no cardio weighed 187 this morning needless to say im pissed gonna up my fucking cals again. Clomid PCT is going good this is day 4 and im feeling a little pissed ,but still its nothing like Nolvadex xt that anger is just explosive this anger is just kinda pissy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 23, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 193
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can

Yesterdays workout-arms-

Close grip BB curls
90X10 forgot the weight clamps
90X14
90X15 pr
90X15

DB curls 
50X7 
50X7
50X8 pr

Close grip bench
115X21
165X12 pr
165X10

tate press
30X18 
30X18
30x9 pr

Weight was 186 this morning which sucks balls ,but i think the weight loss of 4 pounds in 3 days was water since i work out in the sun anyways well see how i rehydrate.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 23, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 193
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D

todays workout-legs- intense shit here!

front squats
265X6 pr up 1 rep and 10 pounds
265X5
265X4
two cute girls came in and watched me squat and kinda hovered around me my whole workout so i was pushed that much more to lift heavu shit!

rotator cuff
25X14 pr up 5 pounds
25X13
25X12

leg press
615X9 pr i had an extra 45 on the right side lol so i was wtf this shit got heavy.
615X5
570X13 pr up 5 pounds i realized it here and took it off.
570X10

calve raises toes pointed in
160X21 pr 
160X21
160X20
160X20

Gonna cycle on the bike for 40 mins later today. This was a good workout my anger wasnt there which i didnt like but it's cool ill get it back next cycle. This is day 6 of PCT BTW.


----------



## goob (Jun 23, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Goals-for myself
> 
> front squats
> 265X6 pr up 1 rep and 10 pounds
> ...


 
Yeah, but I bet they were secretly laughing as you pulled your 'sex face' and started grunting like a baboon on heat when trying to lift those Front squats

You can FS more than I can BS. Amazing.


----------



## Double D (Jun 23, 2008)

Dude I cannot get over how much stronger you have gotten!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 23, 2008)

Double D said:


> Dude I cannot get over how much stronger you have gotten!



You know it thxnk you brother D! Im not gonna lie some of that is due to PH usage but most of it is working my ass off never knew what pain was till my first cycle, once youve been on you always work harder.


goob said:


> Yeah, but I bet they were secretly laughing as you pulled your 'sex face' and started grunting like a baboon on heat when trying to lift those Front squats
> 
> You can FS more than I can BS. Amazing.



Smartass lol. Thxks bud.


----------



## Double D (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey the shit is still legal so its no cheating there.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 23, 2008)

Double D said:


> Hey the shit is still legal so its no cheating there.



I know its just i feel sometimes ppl think i dont work hard and just use drugs.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 23, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I know its just i feel sometimes *ppl think i dont work hard and just use drugs*.



haha people say the same thing about me.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice squating to b!  You front squat BB style right?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 24, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> haha people say the same thing about me.



Really ppl usually dont say it to your face they just think it. You should smack the fuck out of them for saying that to you.



JailHouse said:


> Nice squating to b!  You front squat BB style right?



Thxks buddy i do an olympic lifter front squat it offers better balance and power.


----------



## katt (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey B-boy... how's it going?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 24, 2008)

Cycling for 40 mins to keep it lean ill post up a pic in 7-8 more days along with my stats.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 24, 2008)

katt said:


> Hey B-boy... how's it going?



It's going good Katt. Im on day 7 of PCT for m-drol its going good mood is fine and im getting stronger. Also going out with this cutie next week perfect in everyway and her personality and attitude are awesome( i like em with attitude so).


----------



## katt (Jun 24, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> It's going good Katt. Im on day 7 of PCT for m-drol its going good mood is fine and im getting stronger. Also going out with this cutie next week perfect in everyway and her personality and attitude are awesome( i like em with attitude so).



Niice.... a little attitude is always good.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 25, 2008)

katt said:


> Niice.... a little attitude is always good.



Yeah i thought you would like that lol. Got my lobes pierced to with square crystals and white gold  its bad ass. Ill post up a pick one day.


----------



## goob (Jun 25, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> It's going good Katt. Im on day 7 of PCT for m-drol its going good mood is fine and im getting stronger. Also going out with this cutie next week perfect in everyway and her personality and attitude are awesome( i like em with attitude so).


 
Sounds good.  What d'ya rate her out of 10?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 25, 2008)

Goals for myself
*get to 195
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout-chest- great workout!


dips
55X9
55X9
55X6

DB incline bench
80X18 pr up 5 pounds and 2 reps
80X13
80X8

pec deck machine
190X19 pr up 5 pounds and 3-4 reps
195X16 pr up 10 pounds!
195X14
195X12

Cycleing for 40 mins on the bike. It's been a great day! My best to everyone.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 25, 2008)

goob said:


> Sounds good.  What d'ya rate her out of 10?



Straight up 9 no joke.


----------



## goob (Jun 25, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Straight up 9 no joke.


 
Sweet. Look forward to the pics....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 25, 2008)

goob said:


> Sweet. Look forward to the pics....



Ill get some ass shots lol.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2008)

Your inclines are looking pretty damn strong!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 25, 2008)

Double D said:


> Your inclines are looking pretty damn strong!



I told  you that you inspired me to succed and work hard so i should thank you for that.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2008)

Blah blah, you did it all yourself, dont you thank me! Congradulate yourself!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 25, 2008)

Double D said:


> Blah blah, you did it all yourself, dont you thank me! Congradulate yourself!



Thxks budy lol.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2008)

And I spelled congrats wrong.....wow and I run a club. I am an idiot!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 29, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 195
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


yesterdays workout-shoulders/traps- Decent

Close grip upright rows
155X13 pr i think
155X13
155X15

1 armed DB shrugs
125X31 pr up 5 pounds
125X31
125X31

BB shrugs
330X27 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
330X24
330X23
330X19

laterals
19X15
19X14
19X14
dropset
15X12
dropset
10X15

Feeling kinda shitty today so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Jun 29, 2008)

good work b.  I stopped doing upright rows cuz every one tells me there bad for the rotary cuff, yours look strong as hell tho.


----------



## Double D (Jun 30, 2008)

You sure are getting a ton stronger!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 30, 2008)

Pylon said:


>



Whats up man it's been awhile!


JailHouse said:


> good work b.  I stopped doing upright rows cuz every one tells me there bad for the rotary cuff, yours look strong as hell tho.



I heard that to ,but the simple rule i follow is if it causes me pain i dont do it and upright rows don't cause me any pain so ill hit em up. Thxks JH yeah i cheated a little but i try and kept that controled.


Double D said:


> You sure are getting a ton stronger!



You know it! Thxks Big D.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 30, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 193
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*bench more than D can

todays workout-hamstrings and forearms-

Stiff leg deadlifts
275X12
285X10
285X11 pr

leg curls
135X5 pr
135X4
135X3
135X2

BB forearm curls
135X10
135X17 pr
135X16

Thor's hammer 
15X8 pr
15X8
15X9


Good stuff it was an off day because of the situation ,but the workout its self was good. Here's hopeing that i limp like a old man from hamstring pain tomorrow.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 30, 2008)

Those are some really nice sldl.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 1, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 193
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout-legs- hard stuff today

front squats
270X7 pr up 1 rep and 5 pounds
270X5
270X3

leg press close stance
575X12
575X10
575X8

right after my last set of leg press i hit the leg extensions
leg extensions
190X49 pr i rest paused these out

rotator cuff
30X14 pr up 1 rep and 5 pounds
30X10
30X10

calve raises toes pointed in
165X21 pr up 5 pounds
165X21
165X25


Limped outta the gym hope to God im sore tomorrow. BTW my hamstrings are wicked sore today so im happy. Ran 2 miles today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 1, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Those are some really nice sldl.



That's all i can do bro lol.


----------



## goob (Jul 2, 2008)

Front squats are simply incredible.  How the fuck do your wrists not snap off holding that weight???


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2008)

270 Front Squats.   You, my friend, are a beast. 

Great job!


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2008)

Um I cannot front squat that much. Though I have never tried, I highly doubt it! I am sooooo bad at those!


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice to hear your hams are sore, your quads will be matching tomorrow haha.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 7, 2008)

goob said:


> Front squats are simply incredible.  How the fuck do your wrists not snap off holding that weight???



They do everytime i just tie em back on.


DOMS said:


> 270 Front Squats.   You, my friend, are a beast.
> 
> Great job!



I prefer the term monster!


Double D said:


> Um I cannot front squat that much. Though I have never tried, I highly doubt it! I am sooooo bad at those!



Well that really is saying something cause you can squat a panzer tank i feel really good about that squat now.


JailHouse said:


> Nice to hear your hams are sore, your quads will be matching tomorrow haha.



LOL they really didnt get that sore unfortunatly.


----------



## Double D (Jul 7, 2008)

Blah your front squats are very good!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 7, 2008)

Sry for my absence i was occupied with a slow ass internet and working 4 days in a row.

This is friday and thursdays workout-

workout-chest

bench wide grip
240X5 pr
240X5
240X4

bench wide grip incline
185X11 pr up 5 pounds and a couple of reps
185X9
185X6

Pec flys DB incline
60X12 pr up 5 pounds
60X8
60X9

workout-back

Pullups
20X6 
20X5
20X5

DB rows
130X15 pr up 5 pounds
130X13
130x12

pullups
X9
X5
X4+7 negs


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 7, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 7% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout-shoulders/traps-

Military press
165X7 pr
165X6
165X5

Calve raise machine shrugs
325X21 pr up 10 pounds
325X21
325X20

shoulder machine
320X14 pr up 5 pounds
320X10
320X9

shrug machine
600X29 pr i think
600X30
600X29

Lateral machine
160X16 pr up 5 pounds and 2 reps
165X14 pr up 10 pounds
DB laterals
25X15 pr


Ran 2 miles and walked 2. Good workout today i really messed up my shoulders and traps. I'm lowering volume cause im cutting. PCT is going well only 4 days left i must admit clomid is making me pissy and it makes you be more emotional which sucks, but its almost over.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 7, 2008)

Double D said:


> Blah your front squats are very good!



thanks bud!


----------



## Double D (Jul 7, 2008)

All of those prohormones I dont believe are for me. I figure if I am benching what I am natural then theres no need for em. Especially since they scare me!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 7, 2008)

Double D said:


> All of those prohormones I dont believe are for me. I figure if I am benching what I am natural then theres no need for em. Especially since they scare me!



It definitely is a personal decision. I think that i made the right choice for me ,but I really want to get some test and run that at 600MG a week for a 12 week cycle.


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 7, 2008)

That's a cray OHP.  Are you stronger seated or standing?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 8, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> That's a cray OHP.  Are you stronger seated or standing?



Standing you'll always be stronger if your core strength is good.


----------



## Double D (Jul 8, 2008)

My seated are stronger.....well they were dont know so much anymore.


----------



## Double D (Jul 8, 2008)

Well it just depends to. If your talking push press of course you will be stronger, but if its just shoulders and arms I think seated would be stronger.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 9, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 7% bf
*never ever give up
*get stronger
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*bench more than D can


yesterdays workout- arms-

DB OHE
105X16 pr
105X15
105X14

DB hammer curls
65X12 pr
65X11
65X11

BB preacher curls
70X12 pr stopped from forearm pain

BB wide grip curls
115X7 pr
115X6
115X5
dropset95X7
dropset65X11

Tricep machine
120X10 pr
120X8
120X8
120X7

Ran 3 miles. Arms are hurting today so i feel satisfied. All the Prs were up like 5-10 pounds. Im cutting and have been leaning out ,but weight loss has been way to fast ive lost 5 pounds in 4 days. I really want to only lose 1-2 pounds a week. Its kinda annoying since i gotta overeat on a cut to keep myself from loseing weight to fast.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 10, 2008)

Yesterday i ran 3.5 miles and did fighter training for 3 hours.

Ran 4 miles in 29 mins today gonna hit up the legs real soon.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 11, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 7% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can

Yesterdays workout-legs- hard

smith machine squats
345X8 pr up 5 pounds and 2 reps
345X6 pr up 3 reps
345X4

smith machine hack squats
275X6 pr
245X8
245X7

Calve raises
180X19
180X21 pr up 20 pounds!
180X20

seated calve raises
225X8 pr up 20 pounds i think
225X7
225X6
225X6

leg extensions
175X68 pr


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2008)

Pretty nice smith squats. Why the smith squats instead of regular bar?


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 11, 2008)

wow, nice squats and hammer curls there bro.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 12, 2008)

Double D said:


> Pretty nice smith squats. Why the smith squats instead of regular bar?



Thxks man. I just put it in there as a change of pace.


JailHouse said:


> wow, nice squats and hammer curls there bro.



Thxks JH i love hammer curls!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 12, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 7% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout -chest-decent

bench wide grip
245X4 
245X4
245X4 basically i maintained from my last bench session.

Incline wide grip bench
190X11 Pr up 5 pounds
190X10 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
190X5 needed a spotter 

incline DB pec flys
60X14 pr up 2 reps
60X12 pr up 4 reps
60X12 pr up 5 reps!


No cardio today since it was a work day.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 14, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 7% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never ever give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout-shoulders/traps- intense

military press
165X9 pr up 2 reps!
165X7
165X7

DB shrugs
125X32 pr up 1 rep
125X32
125X32

Close grip upright rows
165X14 pr up 10 pounds and 1 rep!
165X13
165X14

BB shrugs
335X29 pr up 5 pounds and 2 reps
335X28
335X24

DB laterals
25X16 pr up 2 reps
25X14
25X13


Pretty good today especially since im on a cut right now. My goal is to lose one pound a week and slowly cut up to 7% then ill bulk up 4 pounds then ill go back on M-drol and get to 200@!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 15, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 7% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout-back- hard

pullups
25X8 pr up 5 pounds and 2 reps!
25X7
25X6

Stif leg deadlifts
290X11 pr up 5 pounds
290X10
290X11

DB rows
130X16 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep!
130X15
130X12

lat machine
205X16 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
205X15
205X14

Ran 3 miles and walked .5. Weight was 182.6 today so im doing good on that front. The goal is to get to 178 and be at 7% bf
 which is 7-6 more pounds of muscle then my last cut. After this cut ill hit up that M-drol again at a 20/20/30 split with the goal to get to 200-195 with .5% or less gain in BF%.


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2008)

Well you are DB rowing about what I used to. I have no clue what I would DB row now, but thats damn impressive!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 16, 2008)

Cycled on the bike for 50 mins gonna start doing some two a days for cardio soon.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 16, 2008)

Ran 3 miles cause i got bored today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 16, 2008)

Double D said:


> Well you are DB rowing about what I used to. I have no clue what I would DB row now, but thats damn impressive!



Thanks man! Ill tell you what out of all the exercises i do 1 handed tbar rows and DB rows are the two hardest.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 17, 2008)

Did an hour and 20 mins of MMA training.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 18, 2008)

Ran for 3 miles all out and walked maybe 2 miles. This was yesterday BTW.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 18, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6.5% bf
*never ever give up!
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout-arms- Nice session

Wide grip BB curls
115X9 pr up 2 reps!
115X8
115X7

BB Standing skull crushers
95X11
95X14 pr
95X13

DB hammer curls
65X15 pr up 3 reps!
65X15
65X14

DB tate extensions
32X22 pr up 1 rep and 2 pounds
32X21
32X20
32X19

Wide grip BB curls 
115X5
dropset
95X9 pr up 4 reps
dropset
65X14 pr up 7 reps
dropset
45X17 pr up 5 i think


Did an hour and 20 mins of MMA style training and it was brutal ,but i loved every minute. Weight was 183.8 today so my fat loss is going good. Ill post up some end of cut pics right before i start the M-drol up.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 20, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6.5% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


Yesterdays workout-legs- decent-

back squats
325X5
325X4
325X3

BB hack squats
255X10 pr
255X8
255X8

donkey calve raises
235X28 pr
235X27
235X26


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 20, 2008)

Ran 5 miles today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 21, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout-chest- decent

dips
70X7 pr up 5 pounds
70X6
70X5

DB incline bench
90X6
90X5
90X5

Pec deck
225X15 pr
225X11
225X10

Pec deck fly machine
225X14 pr up 10 pounds
225X12
225X10


Did some MMA style training for about an hour and a half.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 22, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*bench more than D can


todays workout-shoulders- hard and intense!

military press 
170X7
170X6
170X5

HISE shrugs
335X23 pr up 5 pounds and a couple of reps
335X22
335X23

Shoulder machine
330X14 pr up 5 pounds
330X12
330X11

DB shrugs
130X35 pr
130X33
130X32

DB laterals
30X15 pr up 5 pounds
30X14
30X13+1 neg

This was hard as hell. My shoulders and traps are already sore.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 23, 2008)

Ran four miles in 27-26 mins it was grueling. Gonna train MMA for two hours later on today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 23, 2008)

Ab rollouts
35X13 pr up 5 pounds
35X13
35X11

side bends
115X28 pr up 5 pounds
115X28
115X25


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice stuff B the squats and ohp are most impressive.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 24, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 7% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than D can
*get stronger
*never give up


todays workout-back day-

pullups 
30X8 pr up 5 pounds
30X6
30X5

glute ham raise
45X8
45X9 pr
45X9

T-bar chest supported rows neutral grip
90X8
90X9 
90X9

Lat machine
210X16 pr up 5 pounds
210X15
210X14


Ran 4 miles ,and I must say that my aerobic capcity kicks ass. This MMA style training is making me invincible. I definitely know i can kick almost everyone's ass.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 24, 2008)

Did a 45 min bike ride. I offically started my two a days for cardio.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 24, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Nice stuff B the squats and ohp are most impressive.



Thxks JH the squats are actually down some ,but the OHP is up.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 25, 2008)

Cycled for 45 mins.


----------



## goob (Jul 25, 2008)

Looking good B.  Keep this shit up. (_starting to sound like the uncouth version of double D._....)


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 26, 2008)

goob said:


> Looking good B.  Keep this shit up. (_starting to sound like the uncouth version of double D._....)



LOL you do sound like D. I will always keep it up man.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 26, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 7% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


Yesterdays workout-arms- good stuff

DB hammer curls
65X15
65X14
65X14

BB OHE
100X14 pr up 5 pounds
100X12
100X11

Wide grip BB curls
115X12 pr up 3 reps
115X11
115X10
115X8
dropset
95X12 pr up 4 reps
dropset
65X18 pr up 4 reps
dropset 
45X21 pr up  reps

DB tate extensions
35X21 pr up 3 pounds
35X20
35X20


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 26, 2008)

Hammer curls are crazy there.  I need to work on mine.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 26, 2008)

Ran 4 miles today and worked. Gonna do a two a day tomorrow then the next day ill carb up.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 26, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Hammer curls are crazy there.  I need to work on mine.



Yeah you gotta love em since you get so strong on them so fast.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 27, 2008)

Ran 5 miles and walked a 1/2.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 27, 2008)

Cycled on the bike for 50 mins.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 28, 2008)

MMA training for 1.5 hours. Carb up day is today I'am going to have one every 4th day. I'll add about 100G of carbs then its back down for another 4 days.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 28, 2008)

Also plan on starting up DC style training tomorrow. I've taken 3 days off so i'll be fresh for it.


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 28, 2008)

Damn B where do you find the time for all this training?  What is DC style training?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 29, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Damn B where do you find the time for all this training?  What is DC style training?



I work part time and school doesnt start back up till sept for me. Its a type of Hit. Its real name is Doggcrap training.

Did an 1.5 of MMA training.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 30, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 7% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*bench more than D can


Yesterdays workout- DC style- not to hard i felt like i under trained and felt little stress. I've add RP and taken them away based upon the muscle groups that i want to improve the most.


ATG squats
315X6
Rp
315X3
RP
315X1

Close grip BB curls
105X12 pr up 5 pounds
RP
105X6
RP
105X4
RP
105X3

Seated calve raises
230X8 pr up 5 pounds
RP
230X4

Glute ham  raises
50X11 pr up 5 pounds and 2 reps!
RP
50X4

BB forearm curls
145X20 pr up 5 pounds
RP
145X8
RP
145X3

Leg extensions
175X55 

Now i can't work out today i have to wait till tomorrow which sucks.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 30, 2008)

Ran 4.5-5 miles today gonna cycle for 50 mins later today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 30, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Ran 4.5-5 miles today gonna cycle for 50 mins later today.



I ended up running 4 miles instead of the cycling.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 31, 2008)

Started M-drol today im gonna run it like this 10/20/30/30 each week the first week i'll still be on my cut phase then i'll bulk the hell up!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 31, 2008)

pics


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 31, 2008)

more


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 31, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 7% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout- DC style

Dips
70X8 pr up 1 rep
rpX3
rpX2

DB military press
70X6 
RPX1

BB OHE
105X14 pr up 5 pounds
RPX4
RPX4
RPX2

BB shrugs
345X31 pr up 5 pounds and 2 reps
RpX8
RpX4
RpX3

T-bar rows
95X11 pr up 2 reps and 5 pounds
RpX3

Gonna run for a total of 8 miles today. Just one week left of this cutting shit then i can get jacked.


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 31, 2008)

You can really see progress there B.  Are you gunna do this DC stuff on ur bulk?  Can you explain this break down to me 10/20/30/30?  Id really like to see an example of your daily diet.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 1, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> You can really see progress there B.  Are you gunna do this DC stuff on ur bulk?  Can you explain this break down to me 10/20/30/30?  Id really like to see an example of your daily diet.



Thxk you man. Yeah ill run the DC for at least 10 weeks to see if its working for me. The 10/20/30/30 is the dosage of the M-drol i'll be taking. An example of my diet would be as follows(this is on my cut BTW)

meal1-8 slices of whole wheat bread, 1oz of cheese, 5oz of lean protein, as much lettuce and mustard as i want.

meal2-300grams of cooked rice. Half a can of black beans, 2 tablespoons of a sugar free salad dressing, and an apple.

meal3-6 slices of whole wheat bread, 1oz of cheese, 5oz of lean protein, as much lettuce and mustard as i want.

meal4-6 slices of whole wheat bread, 1oz of cheese, 5oz of lean protein, as much lettuce and mustard as i want.

meal5-some days i put carbs here others i dont so it depends but if i do put carbs its 2 tortillas ,5oz of meat, and 15grams of some kind of nut.

meal6- 5oz of meat, 15grams of nuts, green veggies.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 1, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Thxk you man. Yeah ill run the DC for at least 10 weeks to see if its working for me. The 10/20/30/30 is the dosage of the M-drol i'll be taking. An example of my diet would be as follows(this is on my cut BTW)
> 
> meal1-8 slices of whole wheat bread, 1oz of cheese, 5oz of lean protein, as much lettuce and mustard as i want.
> 
> ...



Holly shit thats a lot of bread.  That is the most simple lay out Ive ever seen on here.  Do you ever use deli meat?  It sounds like you eat a lot of sandwiches or some thing.  Looks awesome and easy to follow, I'm gunna steal this diet for a while.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 5, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Holly shit thats a lot of bread.  That is the most simple lay out Ive ever seen on here.  Do you ever use deli meat?  It sounds like you eat a lot of sandwiches or some thing.  Looks awesome and easy to follow, I'm gunna steal this diet for a while.



yeah i use some deli meat. I just try and make sure its oven baked turkey with low salt. Simple and good my man.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 5, 2008)

goals-for myself
*get to 197 pounds
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can

todays workout- DC style-

dips
70X10 pr up 2 reps
RpX3
RpX2

T-bar rows
95X12 pr up 5 pounds
RpX4 pr

DB militray press
70X6 pr up 1 rep
RpX2 pr up 1 rep
RpX1 pr up 1 set

Tricep pushdowns
185X14
RpX4
RpX3
RpX3

BB shrugs
350X31 pr up 5 pounds
RpX8 pr
RpX4 pr
RpX3 pr

DB laterals
15X52 pr up 10 reps

Did the extreme stretching ,but it was 10 mins after my workout cause i forgot about it lol. Ran 3 miles in 20 mins on a hilly terrain. Weight was 184.6 this morning so im gaining fast.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 5, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> yeah i use some deli meat. I just try and make sure its oven baked turkey with low salt. Simple and good my man.



yessirr...  Nice db ohp! Did you do those seated or standing?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 7, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> yessirr...  Nice db ohp! Did you do those seated or standing?



I always do any military press standing ,just a thing of mine.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 7, 2008)

Ran 3 miles today and yesterday. Played hacky sac for 1.5 hours today also.


Goals-for myself
*get to 197-200
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout- Dc style-

squats ATG
315X9 pr up 2 reps
RPX3
RPX3

close grip BB curls
110X15 pr up 3 reps
RPX8
RPX6
RPX4

leg extensions
180X69 pr up 12 reps i think

Glute ham raises
55X11 pr up 5 pounds
RPX4

calve raises
190x26 pr up 10 pounds and a couple of reps!
RpX16

forearms curls
155X23 pr up 5 pounds and 2 reps
RpX10
RPX8


----------



## katt (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 7, 2008)

katt said:


>




Whats up girl?


----------



## katt (Aug 7, 2008)

Just gettin back into the groove... and hurting along the way.. lol


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 7, 2008)

katt said:


> Just gettin back into the groove... and hurting along the way.. lol



I hear that, it definetly was'nt the same without you here to whip the lazy members along.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2008)

Heyyo Brut.  What's shakin?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 8, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Heyyo Brut.  What's shakin?



Not to much brother P! How have you been?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 8, 2008)

Lazy.  And squishy.  But working my way back to it.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 8, 2008)

Those GHR must have killed, holy shit.  When you RP how long is the pause?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 9, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Lazy.  And squishy.  But working my way back to it.



I hear that brother P.



JailHouse said:


> Those GHR must have killed, holy shit.  When you RP how long is the pause?



Yeah my hamstrings hate me right now. I count out 20 deep breaths then go back at it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 9, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 197-200 pounds
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never ever give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout-DC Style baby!-

bench wide grip
245X6 pr up 1 rep
RPX1 decided not to go another RP since i had nothing left

Upright Close grip rows
175X15 pr up 1 rep and 5 pounds
RpX8
RPX7
RPX5

BB shrugs
355X32 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
RPX11
RPX8
RPX6

Pullups
BWX14 pr
RPX2

Laterals
15X56 pr up 4 reps

Didnt have the time to do Tricep work ,but it's cool i'll hit it up hard soon.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 9, 2008)

Awesome session!  What is your hand placement like with your wide grip bench?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice work, Brut.  'Specially those PRs.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 11, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Awesome session!  What is your hand placement like with your wide grip bench?



You know it! it's 35 inches


Pylon said:


> Nice work, Brut.  'Specially those PRs.



Thxks P i always gotta set at least two PRs every session or i get pissed.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Ran 3 miles and hacked for 2 hours today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 12, 2008)

goals-for myself
*get to 200
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout- DC style-

Leg press ATG
590X18 pr up 25 pounds!!!
RPX8
RPX4

CG bb curls
115X17 pr up 2 reps and 5 pounds!
RPX9
RPX7
RPX5

Leg extensions
185X69 pr up 5 reps

leg curls
170X7 pr
RPX3

calve raises
195X26 pr up 5 pounds
RPX16

Forearm curls
160X23 pr up 5 pounds
RPX11
RPX9


Cycled on the bike for 30 mins. I feel like the M-drol is takeing full effect right now so im stuffing my face and watching my scale dial tick up every day. Weight was 190.4 yesterday so im psyched!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 13, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180 at 7%
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout- playground baby!-

inverted close grips rows
X32 pr
X30
X28

Dips wide grip
X35 pr
X30
X21

Dragon flags
X15 pr
X13

straight leg raises(done right after the dragon flags as a dropset) 
X21

Chinups on rings neutral grip
X13 pr
X7

really Wide grip neutral grip pullups
X5
X4
X3

Played 2 hours of hacky sack today so im feeling a little tired. Decided to just get cut up on m-drol since my appetite sucks on oral steroids and i hate force feeding myself. Gonna drop my weight down to 180-175 with the goal being to get to 7-6% bf. My sleep sucks and i have insomnia every night ,but on the up side i look better and feel happy lol.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 14, 2008)

Playground workouts are a nice way to pick up girls bro.  Looking good in here B!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 14, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Playground workouts are a nice way to pick up girls bro.  Looking good in here B!



LOL there was this MILF there eyeing me up the entire time. Thxks bud it was really fun to just hit the playground instead of the gym and no stress since i didnt have 245 pounds over my chest like i would on a bench.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok i know i said i was gonna get lean ,but fuck that im still bulking with the goal of me getting to 200 pounds and relatively lean. Weight is 189 right now and i just upped my dose of m-drol to 30mg a day so i think eleven pounds in 14 days is easliy achievable. started to drink my own weight gainer shakes with protein powder and peanut butter in between meals so i feel like im getting big, YEAHHHH BUDDYYY.



Ran 6 sets of sprints all out with a 2 min break in between each. Gonna do some fight training for about 1.5 hours sometime today and hit the gym up heavy as hell tomorrow.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 14, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL there was this MILF there eyeing me up the entire time. Thxks bud it was really fun to just hit the playground instead of the gym and no stress since i didnt have 245 pounds over my chest like i would on a bench.





Brutus_G said:


> Ok i know i said i was gonna get lean ,but fuck that im still bulking with the goal of me getting to 200 pounds and relatively lean. Weight is 189 right now and i just upped my dose of m-drol to 30mg a day so i think eleven pounds in 14 days is easliy achievable. started to drink my own weight gainer shakes with protein powder and peanut butter in between meals so i feel like im getting big, YEAHHHH BUDDYYY.
> 
> 
> 
> Ran 6 sets of sprints all out with a 2 min break in between each. Gonna do some fight training for about 1.5 hours sometime today and hit the gym up heavy as hell tomorrow.




Hell ya B.   Thats a lot of weight in a short time.  Will 200 be the heaviest you've ever been?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 14, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Ok i know i said i was gonna get lean ,but fuck that im still bulking with the goal of me getting to 200 pounds and relatively lean. Weight is 189 right now and i just upped my dose of m-drol to 30mg a day so i think eleven pounds in 14 days is easliy achievable. started to drink my own weight gainer shakes with protein powder and peanut butter in between meals so i feel like im getting big, YEAHHHH BUDDYYY.
> 
> 
> 
> Ran 6 sets of sprints all out with a 2 min break in between each. Gonna do some fight training for about 1.5 hours sometime today and hit the gym up heavy as hell tomorrow.



Didn't do the fight training i just did a 3 mile run and walked 1 mile.
Also did some neck work with BW 4 sets of flexion and 4 sets of extensions.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 15, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 200
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can

todays workout- DC style-

leg press close stance ATG
595X20 pr up 15 pounds!
RPX10 pr
RPX4

BB close grip curls
135X15 pr up 10 pounds!
RPX7
RPX5
RPX3

Leg extensions
195X72 pr up 10 pounds and 3 reps!

Calve raises
200X26 pr up 5 pounds
RPX16

Forearm curls
165X24 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
RPX12
RPX9

Cycled on the bike for 30 mins today. Well what can i say i just fucking kicked ass today in the gym. I'll post up a video of some feats of strength real soon.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice work, Brut.  Can't wait to see the vids!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 16, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, Brut.  Can't wait to see the vids!



i'll try and post up some cool shit.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 16, 2008)

Side effects from m-drol are 

libido-5 down alot
lethargy-2 little ,but not much
aggression-3 not much
cramps-5 bad but not terrible

little insomnia, lack of appetite, and Some pimples


----------



## Double D (Aug 17, 2008)

WHen did you start taking M-Drol again?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 18, 2008)

Double D said:


> WHen did you start taking M-Drol again?



Little more than 2 weeks ago. looking forward to the end of it so i can sleep again and get my sex drive back ,plus getting cut up is always fun.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 18, 2008)

goals-for myself
*get to 200
*never ever give up
*dont get stressed
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than Brother D can


todays workout- DC style!-@!

bench wide grip smith machine
250X9 pr!!!! this is up like 20 pounds
RPX2
RPX2

upright close grip rows
185X14 pr up 5 pounds
RPX8
RPX6
RPX5

deadlift
355X10 pr up 10 pounds!
RPX3

Pullups really wide ass grip
BWX9 pr
RPX3
RPX2

laterals
20X42 pr

Bar dips (some body was using the tricep machine)
BWX19 pr
RPX6
RPX3

Ran 3 miles and suffered painful calve pumps! Cramps are getting bad ,but ironically my back hasnt gotten them to bad. Got some more body acne ,and body hair growth(not much).


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 19, 2008)

looking forward to the video bro.  What do you plan on doing on it?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 19, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> looking forward to the video bro.  What do you plan on doing on it?



hand stand, split, back squat, front squat, muscle up, and whatever you guys would like to see.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 19, 2008)

Ran 3 miles and got some mild back cramps. Still eating as much as i can fit in my stomach with weight gainer shakes and pasta.


----------



## the other half (Aug 20, 2008)

brutus, hows it going?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> brutus, hows it going?



Pretty good man, got this sexy ass girls' digits.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 20, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 200
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never ever give up
*dont get stressed
*get stronger
*bench more than D can

todays workout-DC style- 

leg press
605X19 pr up 5 pounds!
RPX10
RPX4

BB close grip curls
140X15 pr up 5 pounds!
RPX7
RPX5
RPX3

leg curls
170X8 pr up 1 rep and 5 pounds!
RPX5 pr up 2 reps!

seated calve raises
245X12 pr up 15 pounds and 3 reps@!
RPX8

forearm BB curls
170X25 pr up 5 pounds
RPX12
RPX9

leg extensions
200X75 pr up 3 reps and 5 pounds!


Well today was pretty fuckin amazing! I rock lol. Gonna go back to fight training real soon ,just bought a mouth guard and i will start cage fighting when i feel ready for it. Today i practiced some basic chute work, leg bars, and boxing with an emphasis on blocking.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2008)

Cage fighting?  Sweet!  Get pics!

I've always thought that would be a great hook for a fighter.  Beat you down, then get a pic of you lying there for my gallery.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 21, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> hand stand, split, back squat, front squat, muscle up, and whatever you guys would like to see.



Those sound good.  maybe you could throw deads, cleans and some of the other classics in.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 21, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Cage fighting?  Sweet!  Get pics!
> 
> I've always thought that would be a great hook for a fighter.  Beat you down, then get a pic of you lying there for my gallery.



So you want a pic of me beating someones' ass?


JailHouse said:


> Those sound good.  maybe you could throw deads, cleans and some of the other classics in.



I guess i'll just get em all in there. My clean may suck since i havent done that in forever.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 21, 2008)

Cycled on the bike for 30 mins and walked for 1 hour.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 22, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 200 
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout- DC style-

bench press wide grip 
255X5 +4 negs pr up 10 pounds from my previous flate bench.(last bench session was on the smith machine.)

deadlifts
360X10 pr up 5 pounds
RPX3

pullups really wide grip 
X13 pr up 4 reps!
RPX5 pr
RPX3

upright close grip rows
190X15 pr up 1 rep and 5 pounds!
RPX8
RPX5
RPX3

Laterals
21X46 pr up 3 reps

diamond pushups
45X7
RPX3
RPX1


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 22, 2008)

Those upright rows are insane.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 23, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Those upright rows are insane.



Thxks bud, I was actually just thinking about how much weight i've gained on this exercise versus the others this cycle.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 25, 2008)

Pylon said:


>



Thxks man.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 25, 2008)

cycled on the bike for 30-35 mins.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 25, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 200
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*dont get stressed
*bench more than D can


todays workout- DC style-

squats ATG
325X7 
RPX2
RPX1
Disappointed with this

BB wide grip curls no cheating
115X8 pr
RPX5
RPX3
RPX3

leg extensions
210X76 pr up 10 pounds

leg curls
185X10 pr up 10 pounds and 2 reps
RPX5

Forearm curls
175X27 pr up 5 pounds and 2 reps
RPX10
RPX9

Seated calve raises
250X15 pr up 5 pounds and 3 reps
RPX10

Weight is hovering around 196-198 so im very close to hitting 200 then i can cut up after my 3 week PCT.


----------



## Double D (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking good buddy. Hell if I cant get over this whole being sick thing you may bench more than me by default! I have been sick for a month.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work, Brut.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 26, 2008)

Double D said:


> Looking good buddy. Hell if I cant get over this whole being sick thing you may bench more than me by default! I have been sick for a month.



LOL then i hope you get over it fast i want to earn that goal the hard ass way! What you been sick with?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 26, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, Brut.



I try lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 26, 2008)

ran 1 mile and cycled for 30 mins. Wanted to run 3 miles ,but my calves and lower back cramped up real bad so ill just wait till im off m-drol to take up running again.


----------



## Double D (Aug 26, 2008)

I believe I have walking namonia.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 27, 2008)

Double D said:


> I believe I have walking namonia.



Is that how its spelled? I had that back when i was young really messed me up for a couple of weeks got some meds from the doctor and it was all good.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 27, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 200
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*bench more than D can
*never give up


todays workout- playground style-

Really wide hammer grip chinups
X9 pr up 2-3 reps
X9
X6

dragon flags
X17 pr up 2 reps
X15
X13

pushups(not to failure)
X20
X20
X20

dips
X20
X16
X12 no pr but i weigh about 10 pounds more than last time so,and the pushups fatigued me.

inverted rows CG
X21 
X20
X18

really close grip chins
X8 
X4

diamond pushups
X19
X16
X14


Did my fight training before this ,and i must say my level of skill is way up. My ability to dodge and throw combos is getting good and my ground game is acceptable. Trained fighting for about 2 hours.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 28, 2008)

Did fight training for 1 hour and it was brutal! Gonna go sleep now im so tired.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 28, 2008)

YouTube - The Best of Mike Tyson Say what you want i cant help but think he's inspirational.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 29, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 200 and maintain it for 3 weeks of PCT
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can

todays workout- Dc style mostly-

squats ATG with a 3 second pause at the bottom
315X5 pr
315X4
315X3

machine hack squats
130X11 pr
RPX9
RPX9

BB wide grip curls no cheating
120X11 pr up several reps and 5 pounds
RPX6
RPX5
RPX4

forearm BB curls
180X28 pr up 1 rep and 5 pounds
RPX11
RPX9

leg curls
190X11 pr up 1 rep and 5 pounds
RPX5

seated calve raises
255X15 pr up 5 pounds
RPX10

Decent workout i cant wait till PCT is over so i can cut the hell up! im gonna go for 180-175. Ill post up end of cycle pics tomorrow. weight was 199.8 today so i reached my goal of 200. several long term goals i will achieve- bench 315X1 squat ATG 375X1 deadlift 435X1 military press 235X1 get to 215 at 9% bf. several short term goals i will achieve get to 180-175 at 5% bf.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 30, 2008)

Whoa B you really got your shit together.  Every thing is looking good for you man.  200 pounds is huge.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 31, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Whoa B you really got your shit together.  Every thing is looking good for you man.  200 pounds is huge.



im trying man i dont feel like ill ever be big enough maybe 250 will be my mark.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 31, 2008)

here is me at 199.8 and 9.25% bf and a 33.5 inch waist


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 1, 2008)

goals-for myself
*get to 205
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout-DC style-

Bench press smith wide grip
260X11 pr up10-15 pounds
RPX2
RPX1

really wide grip pullups
10X13 pr up 10 pounds
RPX3

deadlifts from a 3 inch deficeit
365X6 pr
RPX1

upright rows
195X15 pr up 5 pounds
RPX8
RPX5
RPX3

DB laterals
30X25 pr

tricep pushdowns
145X8 pr up 10 pounds i think
RPX2
RPX3


Well this session kicked ass and i really feel like i earned it. The bench is getting easy as hell and i put up 260 with a fucked up wrist so i feel pretty invincible.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 2, 2008)

cycled on the bike for 30 mins. Had my first day of school and it wasnt bad there are two girls i know that like me in my classes so we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## katt (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey B.. how's things?  How'd you mess up your wrist?


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 2, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> here is me at 199.8 and 9.25% bf and a 33.5 inch waist



I'm extremely impressed with the progress you've made.  Great work B!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 3, 2008)

katt said:


> Hey B.. how's things?  How'd you mess up your wrist?



Im doing good and feel happy. Anger isnt to bad in PCT except some days i want to kick babies in the face. As for the wrist I really am not sure maybe from fight training.


JailHouse said:


> I'm extremely impressed with the progress you've made.  Great work B!



Its never enough lol. Thxks Jh it is part steroids ,but it also meticulous diet, and hard work mixed with dedication.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 3, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 205
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout- DC style-

back squats smith machine ATG
365X6 pr
365X4
365X3

hack squat machine
155X11 pr up 20 pounds
RPX4
RPX2

BB wide grip curls
125X13 pr up 5 pounds and 2 reps
RPX8
RPX5
RPX4

forearm BB curls
190X28 pr up 10 pounds
RPX11
RPX9

seated calve raises
275X11 pr up 5-10 pounds
RPX6

leg curls
205X11 pr up 15 pounds!
RPX6

Glute ham raises(had to throw in a set since i love them so!)
60X11 pr up 5 pounds


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 4, 2008)

cycled on the bike for 30 minutes today and im looking for a new job.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 5, 2008)

Those GHR are great man.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 6, 2008)

goals-for myself
*get to 205
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


yesterdays workout-Dc style-

wide grip smith bench press
280X5 pr
RPX1
RPX1

Wide grip pullups
15X13 pr up 5 pounds
RPX2
RPX1

deadlifts
380X7 pr
RPX1

DB laterals
40X13 pr
RPX3
RPX2

tricep machine
150X8 pr up 5 pounds
RPX2
RPX1

Decent workout weight is 196.2 today so ive lost 3.6 pounds during PCT i have no appetite so ive been drinking weight gainer shakes all day.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 6, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Those GHR are great man.



Thanks buddy it's definetly one of my favorite movements.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 7, 2008)

Ran 3 miles and the pace was nice and fast.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 7, 2008)

So now you wanna get to 205?  Summer is almost over no point in cutting now lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 8, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> So now you wanna get to 205?  Summer is almost over no point in cutting now lol.



I may actually cut up to 7% or leaner. This is obviously after PCT is over which i got about 14 days left of that.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 8, 2008)

goals-for myself
*get to 198
*never ever give up
*maintain Cycle gains
*get stronger
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*bench more than D can

Front squats
280X7 pr up 20 pounds!
RPX2
RPX1

hack squats machine
160X11 pr up 5 pounds
RPX6 pr up 2 reps
RPX1

BB wide grip BB curls
135X13 pr up 10 pounds
RPX7
RPX4
RPX2

seated calve raises
280X12 pr up 5 pounds
RPX7
RPX2

Fore arm BB curls
195X32 pr up 5 pounds and a couple of reps
RPX10
RPX4

Seem to be getting my sex drive back hopefully i don't gotta do PCT much longer. PCT is liquid clomid which burns your mouth like acid ,and tastes like ass.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 9, 2008)

Cycled on the bike for 30mins.


Forgot to add this on the workout for yesterday

GHR
80x13 pr up alot of pounds
RPX8
RPX3

Im getting really strong on these just cant wait till i can do natural GHRs for reps.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 10, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can

todays training- Dc style-

wide grip smith bench press
285X5 pr up 5 pounds
RPX1
RPX1

deadlift
380X8 pr up 1 rep and had better form
RPX1

Tricep machine
130X8
RPX4
RPX3

wide grip pullups
35X5
25X4
RPX1

DB laterals
40X17 pr
RPX3
RPX2

shoulder machine plate loaded
385X12 pr i think this is up 40 pounds ,but cant remember
RPX4
RPX2


Pretty decent training session today i just cant wait till i can get cut. I feel ,and look chubby. Before the cut begins ill post up pics and every 4 weeks ill post up a new pic with stats.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 10, 2008)

I might be joining you on that cut.  nice benching.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 11, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I might be joining you on that cut.  nice benching.



The more the merrier lol thanks JH.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 11, 2008)

Cycled on the bike for 30 mins morning cardio style on an empty stomach. I gotta admit i love this it helps me wake up for school and i feel like im actually burning fat.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2008)

I think we're all going on the cut with you.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 12, 2008)

Pylon said:


> I think we're all going on the cut with you.



The more the better!


Here are my stats at the start of my cut 197.6 with a 33.75 inch waist. Its gonna be a low carb with 100G of carbs eaten and drunk post workout on (mon, wed, fri). Ill have no carb days with morning cardio done on (tue, thrus, sun). There will be a carb day on sat with 400G protein, 720G of carbs, and 120G fats(this is maintenance level of cals for me). Here are my start of cut pics. Im really ashamed of them ,but this will help light that fire under my ass.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 12, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can

todays workout-DC style-

front squats
285X7 pr up 5 pounds
RPX2
RPX1

BB wide grip curls
145X12 pr up 5 pounds
RPX6
RPX2
RPX1

Glute ham raises
90X11 pr up 10 pounds i think
RPX6
RPX3

smith machine calve raises done on a block
315X19 pr
315X9
315X6

DB holds
90X28 secs pr
RPX20 secs
RPX19 secs

Decent workout today and i was especially happy with the front squats and the GHR. The diet is going well i feel fine not lethargic and i still have no appetite so hopefully once i lose some weight ill get hungry again.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 12, 2008)

Good job on the squats.  What weight do you plan on cutting at?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 13, 2008)

Did one hour of fight training today and rock climbed for 1.5 hours.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 13, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Good job on the squats.  What weight do you plan on cutting at?



I plan on getting to 180-185.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 15, 2008)

goals-for myself
*get to 6% Bf
*never ever give up
*get stronger
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than D can
*never give up


todays workout- shoulders/traps- bad

military press
185X4 way down like 4 reps
185X3
185X2

shrugs
365X21 down
365X20
365X19

Shoulder machine
385X13 pr up 1 rep
385X6
385X5


Well this was pathetic for me and i feel like shit since i lost so much of my strength. Ive lost 6 pounds since i started this diet like 4 days ago so im kinda pissed since i wanted to only lose 2 pounds a week ,but my lighting fast metabolism causes me to lose weight at that pace eating 5000 cals.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 15, 2008)

That is still a sick press.  I dunno if thats a good thing or bad thing with your metabolism, at least you can stuff your face even on a cut.


----------



## goob (Sep 16, 2008)

I leave for a while......and B turns angry and green.  How are things B?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 17, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> That is still a sick press.  I dunno if thats a good thing or bad thing with your metabolism, at least you can stuff your face even on a cut.



Thanks man its just frustrating post cycle to lose some gains. Its a good thing i just dont like iy when i gotta bulk up.


goob said:


> I leave for a while......and B turns angry and green.  How are things B?



LOL its great to see you again buddy@! Things are going good man im starting a cut and im considering entering a cage fight. Been fight training.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 17, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can

todays workout-chest and triceps-decent

wide grip smith bench
255X11
255X8
255X6

pec fly machine
245X14 pr up 5 pounds and 2 reps
245X13
245X11

DB OHE 
40X9 pr
40X10
40X10

tricep machine
135X9 pr up 1 rep
135X8
135X6


Did one hour of MMA training.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 17, 2008)

How the MMA going?  Are you doing BBJ, boxing or what?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 18, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> How the MMA going?  Are you doing BBJ, boxing or what?



Im doing muay tia, boxing, kick boxing, BJJ, and some wrestling. I plan on competing sometime down the road.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 18, 2008)

30 mins of cycling on the bike morning cardio style.


----------



## Double D (Sep 18, 2008)

Db Ohe?


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 18, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Im doing muay tia, boxing, kick boxing, BJJ, and some wrestling. I plan on competing sometime down the road.



Sounds fun.  I'm thinking of taking some boxing lessons, I always wanted to and it would be a great form of cardio.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 19, 2008)

Double D said:


> Db Ohe?



DB over head extensions.


JailHouse said:


> Sounds fun.  I'm thinking of taking some boxing lessons, I always wanted to and it would be a great form of cardio.



Hell yeah my cardio is so much better now!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 19, 2008)

Did 30 mins of morning cardio on the bike.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 19, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*never ever give up
*get stronger
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*bench more than D can


yesterdays workout- back and biceps-

Pullups
25X8
25X7
25X5

deadlifts
380X6 down two reps...
380X1 smashed

DB Hammer curls
60X14
60X13
60X11

BB curls
140X12
140X10
140X8

Gonna carb up today with about 600G of carbs and two beers lol.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 19, 2008)

2 beers!? Whats the occasion?  Are you Done with DC?


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 21, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> 2 beers!? Whats the occasion?  Are you Done with DC?



My buddy had a party i ended up only drinking one. Yeah ,but im doing something very similar with low volume and total failure.


katt said:


>



Wasup girl


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 21, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout- legs-

front squats
265X5 this is pathetic for me i hate going off cycle
265X3 total failure

lunges
185X11 pr total failure

Natural GHR
X8 total failure

1 legged donkey calve raises
150X21 total failure


Did fight training for one hour of pure hell this training session made me feel like shit ,but it can only make me better.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 21, 2008)

Ya that is vary low volume.  How long did that take you?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 22, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Ya that is vary low volume.  How long did that take you?



10 mins? Not sure i did so much leg training for the fight training i think it just made me weak. Ill go do conventional volume next leg day.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 22, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*never ever give up
*get stronger
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout- shoulders and traps- Gonna up trap volume next workout
military press
185X5 pr up 1 rep from last workout
185X4
185X3

BB shrugs
365X24 pr up 3 reps from last workout
365X22
365X21

shoulder machine
390X13 pr up 5 pounds
390X6
390X5

Decent workout and gained back some of my lost strength! Im hopeing i can keep this up where i gain strength while cutting up.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 22, 2008)

Good work out B


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 22, 2008)

you looking GOOD sista!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 23, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Good work out B



Yeah im just happy that im getting back some of what i lost.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 23, 2008)

AndrewSS said:


> you looking GOOD sista!!!!!!!!!



Dont ever come into my journal again. How about you go to the gym or try and be productive.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 23, 2008)

Did 30 mins of morning cardio on the bike.


----------



## Double D (Sep 23, 2008)

What up B?


----------



## katt (Sep 23, 2008)

I need to get going with the cardio... a gal at my office keeps asking me when I'm going to do spinning again with her.... somehow I really don't want to start off that intense... haha    but then again, I don't want the winter weight to start creeping up yet..


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 24, 2008)

Malley said:


> What up B?



Not much brother D i just killed it in the gym today so im psyched because of that.


katt said:


> I need to get going with the cardio... a gal at my office keeps asking me when I'm going to do spinning again with her.... somehow I really don't want to start off that intense... haha    but then again, I don't want the winter weight to start creeping up yet..



LOL just do it girl! Be like nikey.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 24, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


todays workout- chest and triceps- good workout

wide grip smith bench
260X10
260X7
260X4

Pec fly machine
265X14 pr up 15 pounds!
265X13
265X11

DB OHE
40X12 pr up 2 reps!
40X11
40X11

Tricep machine
135X10 pr up 1 rep
135X9
135X9


Gonna do some fight training soon so i basically cant contain myself
right now im so ready.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice work.  Enjoy the training!


----------



## goob (Sep 24, 2008)

Cage fighting?  Are you nuts?  Good luck bro, the only way you'd get me in one of those is with a AK47 and a suit of armour.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 24, 2008)

goob said:


> Cage fighting?  Are you nuts?  Good luck bro, *the only way you'd get me in one of those is with a AK47 and a suit of armour*.



or some crack!!!


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 24, 2008)

awesome benching B!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 25, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Nice work.  Enjoy the training!



Oh i did P!


goob said:


> Cage fighting?  Are you nuts?  Good luck bro, the only way you'd get me in one of those is with a AK47 and a suit of armour.



I am a little crazy and have something to prove so its perfect for me. I could actually see that the goobinator mowing down enemies with his automatic weapon, sounds like a movie or something.


JailHouse said:


> or some crack!!!



I thought you stopped that shit goob?


JailHouse said:


> awesome benching B!!



Thxks JH im trying to get back up to my 285X5.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 26, 2008)

30 mins of morning cardio done on the bike.


----------



## Double D (Sep 26, 2008)

With the rapid weight and size gains do you ever have any joint issues?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 27, 2008)

Malley said:


> With the rapid weight and size gains do you ever have any joint issues?



Not yet knock on wood. With PHs i get just average strength gains ,but the muscle gains are always good. I suspect if i ever run a cycle of test then ill see some explosive strength gains.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 27, 2008)

yesterdays stats upon waking

190.4 at 8.25% bf with a 33.5 inch waist. The goal is to get down to 6%. Im dropping my cals down 360 today and tomorrow ill go back to normal ,but take some albuterol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 27, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*bench more than D can

todays workout- back and biceps- decent

pullups
27.5X7
27.5X7
27.5X5

lat machine
240X12 pr
240X12
240X12

Db hammer curls
65X14
65X13
65X12

BB curls
145X14
145X12
145X11

Like i said its decent no real significant Prs and no lose in weight i just kinda maintained. Also i had a carb day yesterday so i weighed 5 pounds heavier today then yesterday so this may have affected my pullup numbers. Im gonna start cutting my cals and zig zagging them ill note the days i zig zag down the day of.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 27, 2008)

so how many cals total are you taking?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 28, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> so how many cals total are you taking?



right now 3180 on average.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 28, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> right now 3180 on average.



Thats nice to be able to cut on that many cals.  I hope I can cut like that one day.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 28, 2008)

Did 1 hour and 10 mins of MMA training.


----------



## Double D (Sep 28, 2008)

Its funny I couldn't tell you the amount of calories I take in a day.....no clue!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 29, 2008)

Malley said:


> Its funny I couldn't tell you the amount of calories I take in a day.....no clue!



LOL how you ever expect to get cut up or gain muscle then?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 29, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get tp 6% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can

todays workout- legs- good one

front squats
275X6 pr up 10 pounds and 1 rep from previous session
275X5
275X3

leg extensions
290X31 pr
305X22 pr
305X22
BTW 305 is the whole stack on the leg extensions lol.

GHR
95X10 pr
95X10
95X10

calve raises in smith machine
320X24 pr up 5 pounds and 3 reps
320X23
320X22

This was one fucking great training session today it kicked ass! Yeah buddy


----------



## Pylon (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job!  

I love getting to the point I can use the whole stack on the machine.  Any machine, really.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 29, 2008)

How are you doing your GHR?


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh Dude... I know I've been gone too long - when did you start the MMA training?????

Nice job on the cut though... I think that's what I need to start doing,


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL how you ever expect to get cut up or gain muscle then?



What you dont think I have muscle.....haha, whenever I cut up I watch the intake. But otherwise I just eat all the time. WOrks well for me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 30, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Great job!
> 
> I love getting to the point I can use the whole stack on the machine.  Any machine, really.



It felt fucking awesome man im not gonna lie!


JailHouse said:


> How are you doing your GHR?



I set the hyperextension stand to a very low setting then preform a GHR not a hyper extension.


katt said:


> Oh Dude... I know I've been gone too long - when did you start the MMA training?????
> 
> Nice job on the cut though... I think that's what I need to start doing,



Maybe 3-4 months ago lol. Thxks its weird thou i woke up today and i gained weight so im not sure whats happening ill just cut my calories again i guess.


Malley said:


> What you dont think I have muscle.....haha, whenever I cut up I watch the intake. But otherwise I just eat all the time. WOrks well for me.



You punny girlie man! Well i guess if it works then keep it up you lucky bastard.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 30, 2008)

Doing 30 mins of morning cardio on the bike.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 30, 2008)

Boooooooooooring......


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 30, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Boooooooooooring......



Lol hey no one said morning cardio rocked. To make it more intresting ill tell you about the fight i had today. I socked this kid with a cross,jab,cross,cross combo then he rolled into a ball on the ground and i used my elbows to bash his head in. I broke my knuckle unfortunately.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 30, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than D can
*get stronger
*never give up

todays workout-shoulders and traps-

Military press
185X6 pr up 1 rep!
185X5
185X4

HISE shrugs
405X23
405X22
405X26
405X24
405X23

shoulder machine
395X10
395X9
395X8
Shouldve had a PR here but my hand kept on fucking me up. Gonna run 3 miles later on today.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 30, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Lol hey no one said morning cardio rocked. To make it more intresting ill tell you about the fight i had today. I socked this kid with a cross,jab,cross,cross combo then he rolled into a ball on the ground and i used my elbows to bash his head in. I broke my knuckle unfortunately.




Any particular reason for this throwdown?


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice pressing B.  what style mma is this, is it full contact?


----------



## Double D (Sep 30, 2008)

Fighting, who does that?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 1, 2008)

Ran 3 miles yesterday.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 1, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Any particular reason for this throwdown?



He was a dick to me and kept on disrespecting me.


JailHouse said:


> Nice pressing B.  what style mma is this, is it full contact?



Thxks bro the MMA fight im training for is full contact.


Malley said:


> Fighting, who does that?



LOL good one D. Speaking of which you been in any recently?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 2, 2008)

45 mins of morning cardio on the bike. Did 1 hour of fight practice last night.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 3, 2008)

Yesterdays workout

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*bench more than D can


yesterdays workout- chest- decent

wide grip smith bench press
265X8
265X4
265X3

pec fly machine
270X14 pr up 5 pounds
270X13
270X11

DB over head extensions
45X12 pr up 5 pounds
45X12
45X12

tricep pushdowns
195X8 pr i think
195X9
195X10


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 3, 2008)

good job B!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 4, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> good job B!



Thanks bro.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 4, 2008)

45 mins cycleing of morning cardio.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 4, 2008)

goals-for myself
*get to 6%bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*bench more than D can
*never give up

todays workout- legs- good stuff

front squats 
280X5
280X3
280X3

GHR
95X14 pr up 4 reps
95X12
95X12

leg extensions
305X27 pr up 5 reps
305X25
305X27

smith machine calve raises
325X27 pr up 5 pounds and a couple of reps
325X24
325X23


Did 50 mins of fight training it was brutal ,but i feel like im really starting to nail alot of things.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice squating


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 6, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*never ever give up
*get stronger
*bench more than D can


todays workout- shoulders/traps- decent

military press
190X3
190X2
190X2

shoulder machine press
405X10 pr up 10 pounds
405X8
405X6

HISE shrugs
410X27 pr up 5 pounds and a couple of reps
410X25
410X24
410X24
410X23


Decent workout my military press was down like 2 reps but thats because my hands all fucked up and i cant apply force as well so expect that lift to get back to normal soon.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 6, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Nice squating



Thats all i can do JH i expect to get 280X6 next session.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 6, 2008)

Vary nice pressing, I couldn't even jerk that.


----------



## katt (Oct 6, 2008)

ok, so 405 with a f'd up hand even?????  Geeezzz B.... you biatch...


just a little 'payback' from your comment on my journal..


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Vary nice pressing, I couldn't even jerk that.



Haha i remember back when i was pressing 95 for 6 reps it almost doesnt seem real.


katt said:


> ok, so 405 with a f'd up hand even?????  Geeezzz B.... you biatch...
> 
> 
> just a little 'payback' from your comment on my journal..



Lol dont hate on me katt.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2008)

Cycled on the bike for 45 mins morning cardio style.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 8, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D can


yesterdays workout- back- good

pullups
30X7 pr up 2.5 pounds
30X6
30X5

Lat machine
250X14 pr up 5 pounds and 2 reps
250X12
250X13

back machine
315X9 pr
315X8
315X7 I really like this machine!

DB hammer curls
70X12
70X11
70X9


Good stuff i ran for 3 miles in 21 mins yesterday.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 8, 2008)

did 40-50 mins of fight training today.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 8, 2008)

Your hammer curls have always been strong, good job.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 9, 2008)

45 mins of cycleing on the bike morning cardio style.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 9, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Your hammer curls have always been strong, good job.



Thxks bro im really psyched to hit back again i fucking love that new machine!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 10, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf at 180
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*bench more than D can


yesterdays workout-chest and triceps- good

dips
90X5 
90X4
90X3

pec fly machine
275X15 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
275X13
275X11

tricep pushdowns
200X10 pr up 5 pounds
200X10
200X10

DB OHE
45X13 pr up 1 rep
45X12
45X12

Pretty good workout. Weight was 187.2 today and my body fat was at 8.12% waist is 32.25 inches.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 10, 2008)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf at 180
*never ever give up
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get stronger
*bench more than d can


todays workout- legs- good stuff

front squats
280X5
280X4 pr up 1 rep
280X3 couldve had 4 but i didnt want absolute failure

leg extensions
315X27 pr up 10 pounds
315X24
315X26
This is the whole stack plus a ten pound plate lol!

smith machine calve raises
330X30 pr up 5 pounds and a couple of reps
330X30
330X31

Glute ham raises on the hyper extension set to a level 2
95X15 pr up 1 rep and less leverage since i lowered the level
95X13
95X14


Gonna fight train for about an hour.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 10, 2008)

here are the pics


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice job B.  You have added a lot of muscle.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 16, 2008)

Whats goin on homie?


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 14, 2008)

Where you at B?  I know your still hitting the wieghts.....


----------



## Spike00513z (Mar 26, 2009)

*What supplements are you on?*

Hey I was readin your post and god damn the progress is amazing lol. Im 15, box, and basically lift what you did in your first week or two. im 140. Got any advice on what supplements/diet i should be on, and how to work out?Since i box i only do 2/3 weight workouts(shrugs,curls, and lat pulls), and the rest is fullbody floor/wall work. i hear you should work out shoulders/break/legs/break and so on, but i havent tried that. i take a scoop of whey(24g) after a workout. got any advice?


----------

